# OCN's V'mod Squad's, Volt Mod Essentials!



## PizzaMan

Reserved

Here it is. Please continue to post more mods and ICs.

Thanks to everyone who has helped make the collection of v'mods.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Well done pizza, hopefully we can get a sticky, this post is going to continue to grow!!!


----------



## CL3P20

more for the list...

*DFI 975x mods:*
MCHv- 20k VR or pencil
vDIMM- 20k VR or pencil

*4870 reference:*

overview of mod areas
vMEM mods for vDDC and vDDQ- 5k VR
pencil mods for vDDC and vDDQ

*4870- Palit PCB*
GPUv mod


All Reference PCB 8800/9800 vMEM measure/cap points- individual IC's


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
more for the list...

*DFI 975x mods:*
MCHv- 20k VR or pencil
vDIMM- 20k VR or pencil

*4870 reference:*

overview of mod areas
vMEM mods for vDDC and vDDQ- 5k VR
pencil mods for vDDC and vDDQ

*4870- Palit PCB*
GPUv mod


All Reference PCB 8800/9800 vMEM measure/cap points- individual IC's

Updated along with a few 8600GT(S) mods.

Need 4870 Palit VR value plz sir.

Whenever you feel froggy CL you can post some of your IC list collection. I knowz your hiding them.









EDIT: uploads some 4870x2 pics









Double edit: Note to self to add these. x800 and 6600GT

Also, this is the reason I would prefer pics be uploaded here. It's a good thread, but almost all the links are dead. Going to go through and use what's left.


----------



## CL3P20

Heres some to start with








Attachment 132222

Attachment 132223

Attachment 132224

Attachment 132225


----------



## Patch

Awesome Pizza! Kudos to you!

Just picked up a pair of EVGA 7600 GT's and this thread popped up in my vmod search.


----------



## theo.gr

Nice job CL!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Updated!

Need more ATI cards.


----------



## theo.gr

Here u go!3870 GPU MOD and measure!!!
http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/8...olfinalic3.jpg


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Here u go!3870 GPU MOD and measure!!!
http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/8...olfinalic3.jpg

And here are most if not all the important value's MEASURING points for the
DFI LP DK X48 T2RS


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Heres a couple of ICs to add to the list.

edit: forgot the RT8802A


----------



## Patch

Here's my Biostar Tpower i45.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments...prevoltmod.jpg

Pardon the nail polish


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Here u go!3870 GPU MOD and measure!!!
http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/8...olfinalic3.jpg

I believe reference model 3850-4870 are all the same for both vmem and GPUv mods..only some of the GPU's have dual phase for vmem..having both vDDq and vDDc..GPU's with only 1x mem control IC would be for vDDc..but the same, none-the-less









..should help narrow the mod list for the ATI field, quite a bit.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

The uP6201 is also used on the 2600Pro


----------



## Abrajam

god i want to volt mod my gpu but im afraid of failure i got study hard


----------



## tha d0ctor

you could probably start off with a bios volt mod, that's pretty safe


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I believe reference model 3850-4870 are all the same for both vmem and GPUv mods..only some of the GPU's have dual phase for vmem..having both vDDq and vDDc..GPU's with only 1x mem control IC would be for vDDc..but the same, none-the-less









..should help narrow the mod list for the ATI field, quite a bit.









yes man u r right almost EVERY ati card from 2xxx-4xxx with 1 phase on memory uses uP6101 that i know w/o the datasheet that u have to solder the 6th leg







!!!
But try to explain that to a newbee that starts his moding experience 4 the 1st time...
So we must put detail on every card!


----------



## PizzaMan

I'll get the last updates as soon as I can. Got a really busy couple of days.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
yes man u r right almost EVERY ati card from 2xxx-4xxx with 1 phase on memory uses uP6101 that i know w/o the datasheet that u have to solder the 6th leg







!!!
But try to explain that to a newbee that starts his moding experience 4 the 1st time...
So we must put detail on every card!

Yea, I'm still really newb when it comes to ATI cards. I'm gonna try and list as many of the ATI cards as I can that use the same PCB layout.


----------



## theo.gr

Well let me tell u
3850-3870-4850 all use the same PCB!


----------



## PizzaMan

Updated with the new mobo and IC data.thx guy









Here's what I've got updated for ATI. let me know if this is not right or if any other models ride the same PCB.

Quote:

3850 reference PCB: GPU MEM(VR) MEM(pencil) vMeasure

3870 reference PCB: GPU MEM(VR) MEM(pencil) vMeasure

4850 reference PCB: GPU MEM(VR) MEM(pencil) vMeasure

4870 reference PCB: GPU MEM(VR) MEM(pencil) vMeasure


----------



## theo.gr

ΜΑΝ!!!!
Almost everything on the MEMORY MOD is wrong








I only think the 4870 mod is right...
Everything else is wrong for sure...
4850/3870/3850 vMEMmod here:http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...g/voltmods/151
Same here but only for 38xx series.http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=166623


----------



## CL3P20

Yeah..theo is right..just looked at my pics of some 4850 mods for vMEM..and they match the above pics from VR zone. Dont know how i got them confused







...anyhow, the mod pictured above is for vDDc only..so the GPU's that have both phases for vDDc and vDDq will have the same mod and IC..

The pics posted previously were only for vMEM 4870..sorry Pizza.


----------



## tha d0ctor

here is the vmod for the 8800gtx, it should also work on the 8800 ultra I believe

*8800 GTX/ULTRA* - Measure
*8800 GTX/ULTRA* - vGPU
*8800 GTX/ULTRA* - vMEM


----------



## PizzaMan

Updated GTX/Ultra info.

Here's the ATI fix. I figured it might not have been right. That's why I asked.









Quote:

3850 reference PCB: GPU MEM(VR) MEM(pencil)

3870 reference PCB: GPU MEM(VR) MEM(pencil)

4850 reference PCB: GPU MEM(VR) MEM(pencil)

4870 reference PCB: GPU MEM(VR) MEM(pencil) vMeasure


----------



## PizzaMan

Updated with some another 9600GT..

Guess this thread isn't good enough for a sticky. oh well, we'll just have to keep bumping it with new mod info


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Updated with some another 9600GT..

Guess this thread isn't good enough for a sticky. oh well, we'll just have to keep bumping it with new mod info









this is sticky worthier than half the other stickys out there...


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Ill try to keep it bumped for ya Pizza.

Sold my 260 today and picked up a 4890







. I know, Im still an Nvidia fan but I just had to try this card and I have to say that I am impressed by its performance. So far it has beaten my 260 at almost everything at stock clocks and the 260 had a mild OC on it.

I also see that you dont have the 4890 on the list so i will have it mapped out for ya Pizza.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Update: sold the 4890 for a little profit and am now looking for a new card.

What do you guys think I should go for around 200?


----------



## tha d0ctor

I saw a gtx 280 on the marketplace here for around 150, if thats still available i'd go for it


----------



## Voltage_Drop

trying to get it now Doc, Thanks.


----------



## tha d0ctor

glad I could help, you planning on vmodding it?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

You know it Doc







, I hope I get it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I hope you do too, never seen a voltmodded gtx 280, I bet it would be really nice, pushing 285 specs?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thanks. I see you got an 8800GT for Physx, how does that work exactly, is it dedicated solely for physx alleviating the load on the 295?


----------



## PizzaMan

GTX=1:2 core shader ratio....all about the cooling.


----------



## tha d0ctor

only for physx and benching at times, it is great for physx, when overclocked to 900/2260/1200 , it puts out like 27,000 fluidmarks lol

but it also gives the GTX a nice performance boost while playing physx games, too bad I don't play those too often


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I gotcha, thank you.

BTW, Arkham Asylum for physx, game is tight but a little short with a weak ending.

@Pizza- here are a couple more IC's to add to the list.

APW7067N data sheet exceeds the 1Mb cap, so had to zip it


----------



## PizzaMan

Updated sir. tyvm


----------



## tha d0ctor

gonna have one for my 7200gs once I know it works, gonna take a hacksaw to the passive heatsink, throw a far or two on this and jack up the voltages until this card melts


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Updated sir. tyvm

No problem PizzaMan. Happy to contribute, this thread is awesome!


----------



## Patch

crustytheclown just posted his 5870 and 5790 voltmods.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/show...=3948#post3948


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
crustytheclown just posted his 5870 and 5790 voltmods.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/show...=3948#post3948

looks like he could use a voltmodding lesson from Cl3p20, all of a sudden I don't think my wads of hotglue are half bad...


----------



## tha d0ctor

I hate to double post but this is worth it..

look what I just found, a lot of the links seem dead but the 9800gx2 is there among some others :

http://forums.vr-zone.com/overclocki...d-archive.html


----------



## Voltage_Drop

That is sweet doc. i would love to get my hands on a GX2.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
crustytheclown just posted his 5870 and 5790 voltmods.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/show...=3948#post3948

Thx man









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I hate to double post but this is worth it..

look what I just found, a lot of the links seem dead but the 9800gx2 is there among some others :

http://forums.vr-zone.com/overclocki...d-archive.html

Wow, nice find! I like those GX2 pics better then the ones I got posted.

I'll get this updated soon as I have enough time to do it properly.

Thanks again guys. You are making this thread awesome!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Thx man









Wow, nice find! I like those GX2 pics better then the ones I got posted.

I'll get this updated soon as I have enough time to do it properly.

Thanks again guys. You are making this thread awesome!

I can't help you with one Gx2 but how about 2

http://cgi.ebay.com/eVGA-2X-9800-GX2...item1e598a7709

@Pizza: now if the mods would see the awesomeness of they thread and make it sticky number one!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

That is a steal!


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump for bumps sake.

Sorry haven't updated this yet. These 13 hours work days are killing me. I feel like a caveman walking with his knuckles dragging the ground.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
These 13 hours work days are killing me. I feel like a caveman walking with his knuckles dragging the ground.

I'm with you. My typical work week is about 60 hours (some much more than that). I've been running on 4-5 hours of sleep a night for months trying to spend time with the family, do projects around the house, and keep up on hobbies. Soldering/benching/freezing usually happens between 10 pm and 2 am while the family is asleep.

Love my job, but gotta play too







. A monodimensional life would suck.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
crustytheclown just posted his 5870 and 5790 voltmods.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/show...=3948#post3948

Finally got this updated. Thx again Patch









Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I hate to double post but this is worth it..

look what I just found, a lot of the links seem dead but the 9800gx2 is there among some others :

http://forums.vr-zone.com/overclocki...d-archive.html

Quoting this again so I don't forget to go through it. Just to lazy ATM.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Can we get a Vmod for the 4830 posted here. Great work on this list guys!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


Can we get a Vmod for the 4830 posted here. Great work on this list guys!


We sure can, just post some pics of your card and we can get started







.

Voltage_Drop


----------



## CL3P20

Pretty sure the 4830 GPUv is the same as reference 4850/70... are we talking about a non-reference series PCB.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

bump


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


bump


true that, I'll submit some more stuff tomorrow, we need to keep our baby close to the top.. pizzaman any word on getting some adhesiveness to this thread?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


true that, I'll submit some more stuff tomorrow, we need to keep our baby close to the top.. pizzaman any word on getting some adhesiveness to this thread?


Need to figure out who the main glue tube holder is.

Still yet to go through the links in the archive you linked, but I will in due time.


----------



## tha d0ctor

9800GTX+ - Brand/Reference??? (blue pcb) -vMEM and vGPU

the image says GTS 250 (my bad), might work on any GTS 250 with the RT8802A PWM


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


9800GTX+ - Brand/Reference??? (blue pcb) -vMEM and vGPU

the image says GTS 250 (my bad), might work on any GTS 250 with the RT8802A PWM


Nice work Doc!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
9800GTX+ - Brand/Reference??? (blue pcb) -vMEM and vGPU

the image says GTS 250 (my bad), might work on any GTS 250 with the RT8802A PWM

Sorry D0c, not to be mean, but you have a label with "verify this is correct" in it. This mod has a little bit left to work out before it's ready to be posted. We need to get the points confirmed and resistances measured and VR values.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Sorry D0c, not to be mean, but you have a label with "verify this is correct" in it. This mod has a little bit left to work out before it's ready to be posted. We need to get the points confirmed and resistances measured and VR values.


good call, in the meantime I still have a few cards (most non-reference) burried in my favorites to pass on, I'll edit that once we hear from those peps over in the other thread


----------



## PizzaMan

Updated with some 6600GT info.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Updated with some 6600GT info.


you don't need to tag is pizzaman because when I see that format I def know it's yours


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Updated with some 6600GT info.

Its looking good Pizza!


----------



## MADMAX22

OK it works and my card hasnt blown up yet. 9800gtx+ (single power connector shorter greener version lol)

Use a 15kohm or 20kohm vr, either should work fine.

Edit: 15kohm nets vgpu-1.328v, vdimm 2.143v so a 20kohm would be more around stock voltages.










9800gtx+ vgpu and vdimm


----------



## PizzaMan

Is this the same layout that matches the GTS250? I think its the reference PCB.

updating now


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Is this the same layout that matches the GTS250? I think its the reference PCB.

updating now

Yeah I believe its the same one.


----------



## CL3P20

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/ADP4100-D.PDF

thats the datasheet for the ADP4100... used on PCB rev1.0 GTX275. Its a 6x1 phase controller for GPUv only.

VID programmable on the fly..but I will adding VR anyhow..software can be used to bump VID for OCP. Pics to come later...**This 275 is for Baastian..to accompany his GTS250


----------



## tha d0ctor

here are a few more I dug up from my favorites.

Colorful 8800GT (non-reference): vGPU | vMEM | vMeasure

tha d0ctors quick German lesson (this is where the High School exchange student year comes into play







)
*Messerpunkte fuer Speicher*: Measure points for memory
*Messerpunkte fuer vGPU*: Measure points for use guessed it...vGPU
*Diese 2 Punkte mit nem Variabelen Widerstand 20k ohm verbinden*: Connect these two points in green with a 20k ohm variable resistor

9600GT (RT8802A pwm) VID Mod: Pic1 | Pic2

I'll edit or double post with some more. I threw in the translation just incase but anyone who knows anything about volt modding should be able to work their way around those pics. I've never heard of that brand or seen the card before but it might help someone...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/ADP4100-D.PDF

thats the datasheet for the ADP4100... used on PCB rev1.0 GTX275. Its a 6x1 phase controller for GPUv only.

VID programmable on the fly..but I will adding VR anyhow..software can be used to bump VID for OCP. Pics to come later...**This 275 is for Baastian..to accompany his GTS250









Updated

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
here are a few more I dug up from my favorites.

Colorful 8800GT (non-reference): vGPU | vMEM | vMeasure

tha d0ctors quick German lesson (this is where the High School exchange student year comes into play







)
*Messerpunkte fuer Speicher*: Measure points for memory
*Messerpunkte fuer vGPU*: Measure points for use guessed it...vGPU
*Diese 2 Punkte mit nem Variabelen Widerstand 20k ohm verbinden*: Connect these two points in green with a 20k ohm variable resistor

9600GT (RT8802A pwm) VID Mod: Pic1 | Pic2

I'll edit or double post with some more. I threw in the translation just incase but anyone who knows anything about volt modding should be able to work their way around those pics. I've never heard of that brand or seen the card before but it might help someone...

Love the format, but the links aren't working for me.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Updated

Love the format, but the links aren't working for me.

dammit I tried to do the upload from URL, im beat after too many hours of benching so I'll edit it tomorrow


----------



## CL3P20

*Gigabyte Tutorial: Vmodding GTX2xx Lighting*

*rev1.0*
Basic GPUv:









Quote:

Pls exchange A (R1025) and B (R1022). A->B; B->A

And you can use the adjustable resistance on C (C157). I tryed resistors from 100 Ohms - 470k Ohms, best results i have with 10 kOhms trimmer. Card works perfectly with 1,52V on GPU and was fully stable in 3DMark Vantage ... at 1098 MHz ... no OVP/OCP triggering ... tested on GTX 260 and GTX 275, working really great!
*rev2.0*
*Removing Thermal control IC:*









*VID table and OCP adjustment:*









*vMEM:*









Please update for the Lightning GTX260/275


----------



## tha d0ctor

wow that is one hell of a mod (I would never try). My bad pizzaman I completely forgot about updating my pics I posted. Those favorites are on my other laptop upstairs so I will get to editing/reposting later


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*Gigabyte Tutorial: Vmodding GTX2xx Lighting*

*rev1.0*
Basic GPUv:









*rev2.0*
*Removing Thermal control IC:*









*VID table and OCP adjustment:*









*vMEM: *









Please update for the Lightning GTX260/275










Nice mod CL3P20, I like the VR on the OCP, I used that on my 8800GT and can definitely verify that it works. You have some serious skills my man, very impressive with the gun, solder slinger indeed


----------



## CL3P20

thats not mine! I linked the source in my post..[XS] a user there got some info direct from Gigabyte, for their recent GTX260/275 Lightning contest.

Here are some support pics for the reference series GTX275..like the one I am modding for Bastiaan







.

Input phases = yellow
Output phases = red
Mod points = purple


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


thats not mine! I linked the source in my post..[XS] a user there got some info direct from Gigabyte, for their recent GTX260/275 Lightning contest.

Here are some support pics for the reference series GTX275..like the one I am modding for Bastiaan







.

Input phases = yellow
Output phases = red
Mod points = purple



























I missed the link in your first post, though your still the best modder Ive seen yet, no offense guys, everyone in the Volt Mod Squad is thorough







. What are the IC's on that bad boy? Man Ive got to take me apart one of those


----------



## CL3P20

Samsung .8ns ...great for speed and can handle voltage over 2.15v..unlike some other IC's.


----------



## tha d0ctor

that PCB looks almost identicle to the 8800GTX, I wonder if a full cover block could be interchangeable and if the mounting holes are in line


----------



## PizzaMan

I'll get this updated soon.

CL, there is normally a spreadsheet with a VID layout like that. Did he post one?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Edit: looks like I managed to get it this time...

*Colorful 8800GT (non-reference):* vGPU | vMEM | vMeasure

tha d0ctors quick German lesson (this is where the High School exchange student year comes into play )
Messerpunkte fuer Speicher: Measure points for memory
Messerpunkte fuer vGPU: Measure points for use guessed it...vGPU
Diese 2 Punkte mit nem Variabelen Widerstand 20k ohm verbinden: Connect these two points in green with a 20k ohm variable resistor

*9600GT (RT8802A pwm) VID Mod*: Pic1 | Pic2


----------



## tha d0ctor

*7200 GS* (_RT9259A_): vGPU > to ground
*
(Leadtek) 8400 GS* (_RT9259A_): vGPU (could also work on other RT9259A) | vMEM

*Reference GTX 285:* vGPU | OCP


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
*Gigabyte Tutorial: Vmodding GTX2xx Lighting*

*rev1.0*
Basic GPUv:









*rev2.0*
*Removing Thermal control IC:*









*VID table and OCP adjustment:*









*vMEM:*









Please update for the Lightning GTX260/275









***???
Is this coming from gigabyte?How are u suposed to perform this mod and not destroy your card...Every step is more dangerous than the previous!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
***???
Is this coming from gigabyte?How are u suposed to perform this mod and not destroy your card...Every step is more dangerous than the previous!









yeah..its from Gigabyte..and I would say..5/5 for difficulty..I'd be sweating a little for sure..but its all perfectly do-able. I would not want to sit down and go through the whole process in 1x session, either







.

*gonna pickup 4x 16v 1000uf caps for input phases on Bastiaan's GTX275 this week







Adding 7x 6.3v 1800uf caps to output phases [6x-GPU and 1x vMEM]. From what I have read on the datasheet..the input phases will be the critical component in the G200's ..they dont have much capacitance and are limited to a set amount of total amperage, without further mods. Hopefully keeping voltage trim tight, on both 'sides' will boost stable clocks...seems to be the trend with every factory OC'd version featuring more power phases for GPUv..and getting moar speed.


----------



## PizzaMan

Doc and CL, I'll get you guys updated here soon. One question, do your VID patterns have a spreadsheet? There should be something like this to go along with the marked layout.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Doc and CL, I'll get you guys updated here soon. One question, do your VID patterns have a spreadsheet? There should be something like this to go along with the marked layout.

let me give the datasheet a peek, I didnt see one in the original post I got those pics from


----------



## CL3P20

as requested....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, interesting, gonna sub this thread too, keep an eye on my card


----------



## PizzaMan

OK, here are today's updates. If anything looks wrong plz say so. thx again for your contributions.

GeForce GTX 260 non-reference PCB (Gigabyte v1.0): GPU


Spoiler: GPU info



Pls exchange A (R1025) and B (R1022). A->B; B->A

And you can use the adjustable resistance on C (C157). I tryed resistors from 100 Ohms - 470k Ohms, best results i have with 10 kOhms trimmer. Card works perfectly with 1,52V on GPU and was fully stable in 3DMark Vantage ... at 1098 MHz ... no OVP/OCP triggering ... tested on GTX 260 and GTX 275, working really great!



GeForce GTX 260 non-reference PCB (Gigabyte v2.0): Thermal Control IC VID/OCP VID table MEM

GeForce GTX 275 non-reference PCB (Gigabyte v1.0): GPU


Spoiler: GPU info



Pls exchange A (R1025) and B (R1022). A->B; B->A

And you can use the adjustable resistance on C (C157). I tryed resistors from 100 Ohms - 470k Ohms, best results i have with 10 kOhms trimmer. Card works perfectly with 1,52V on GPU and was fully stable in 3DMark Vantage ... at 1098 MHz ... no OVP/OCP triggering ... tested on GTX 260 and GTX 275, working really great!



GeForce GTX 275 non-reference PCB (Gigabyte v2.0): Thermal Control IC VID/OCP VID table MEM

GeForce 8800GT non-reference PCB:vGPU | vMEM | vMeasure

GeForce 9600GT (RT8802A pwm) VID Mod: Pic1 | Pic2

*^^^still need a VID table*

GeForce GTX 285 reference PCB:vGPU | OCP

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
thats not mine! I linked the source in my post..[XS] a user there got some info direct from Gigabyte, for their recent GTX260/275 Lightning contest.

Here are some support pics for the reference series GTX275..like the one I am modding for Bastiaan







.

Input phases = yellow
Output phases = red
Mod points = purple


















OP needs a MEM mod for the 275.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
*7200 GS* (_RT9259A_): vGPU > to ground
*
(Leadtek) 8400 GS* (_RT9259A_): vGPU (could also work on other RT9259A) | vMEM

*Reference GTX 285:* vGPU | OCP

Updated the 285 info.
What size VR for the 7200GS?
GPU link broken for the 8400GS.
Oh, and need the VID table for the 9600GT VID mod. lol, you actually found a 96GT I haven't figured out yet.

Otherwise, I think I got everybody updated.


----------



## PizzaMan

Also updated some more from the Link D0c posted 2 week ago.









Quantum Force MARS P35: PLL vFSB/GTL

Gigabyte 965 "DS3": vDroop

GeForce 7600GT Sparkle non-reference PCB: GPU MEM

GeForce 7900GT 512MB Palit/Xpertvision: GPU

9800GX2: GPU 100OhmVR GPU 100Ohm VR

GeForce 8800GTS XFX non-reference PCB: GPU,MEM vMeasure


----------



## CL3P20

@ Pizza- the 96GT VID mod for the RT88 is in the datasheet..bout halfway down..I'd paste it, but Im driving









..I'll get the vmem for 275 later too!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Pizza- the 96GT VID mod for the RT88 is in the datasheet..bout halfway down..I'd paste it, but Im driving









..I'll get the vmem for 275 later too!


Cool. Link is in OP.

Updated


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

voltage_drop recommended me to come to this thread so that i could vmod my his 5750 =]
I'm not exactly sure what pictures i was meant to take so i jsut took pictures of the back. My sister lost my camera so i had to use my phone ==.

The pictures range from the left to the right. The left picture is the left of the back of the card ~ the right picture is the right of the card.
if i took the wrong pictures please tell me which pictures to take


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*


voltage_drop recommended me to come to this thread so that i could vmod my his 5750 =]
I'm not exactly sure what pictures i was meant to take so i jsut took pictures of the back. My sister lost my camera so i had to use my phone ==.

The pictures range from the left to the right. The left picture is the left of the back of the card ~ the right picture is the right of the card.
if i took the wrong pictures please tell me which pictures to take










Not bad pics for a phone









If you would take a pic of the full front and back of the card. Pic of front with cooler removed if you can.

EDIT: I find myself wanting to see more and more full frontal nudity....


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay that first pic is your GPU controller which I believe that we have the data sheet for already and I believe the third pic contains the RAM controller. Give me a moment to locate the data sheets to verify this and we can get started on mapping it out for you.

Also you have the Samsung RAM which is always good


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay that first pic is your GPU controller which I believe that we have the data sheet for already and I believe the third pic contains the RAM controller. Give me a moment to locate the data sheets to verify this and we can get started on mapping it out for you.

Also you have the Samsung RAM which is always good


















samsung ftw

@pizzaman
oh you wouldnt believe how hard it was to keep my hand still -_-
a 2mm movement blurs the whoel thing D=

i will take pics of the front as well


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay here is the data sheet for the Vmem which is the uP7701. To find the right VR size we need for you to measure the resistance of pin#8 ground -> pin #7 FB. Give me a second and I will mark the spots on the IC to make it easier for you. Still trying to locate the uP6201 data sheet which I thought we had but apparently not. Just a sec









Okay here is the measuring points for you to measure the resistance on the IC with a DMM

@PizzaMan found another data sheet site for the list:

http://chipmanuals.com/datasheets/hi...09/2/12_3.html


----------



## PizzaMan

uP7701 data sheet updated to OP. Thx vDrop.

...looks like I need to alphabetize the IC list....do it laterz


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

ohh man i just tried to take the small screws at the back with a small screwdriver and i slipped and it jabbed straight in the card >< 
luckily theres no signs of damage yet. I found another screwdriver with grip so hopefulyl it doesnt happen again.

& i will measure the resistance asap

added: sorry for being a noob - but which ohm setting on the multimeter do i use? == x1, x10 or x1k


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*


ohh man i just tried to take the small screws at the back with a small screwdriver and i slipped and it jabbed straight in the card >< 
luckily theres no signs of damage yet. I found another screwdriver with grip so hopefulyl it doesnt happen again.

& i will measure the resistance asap

added: sorry for being a noob - but which ohm setting on the multimeter do i use? == x1, x10 or x1k


Cool sounds good. Still trying to locate the other data sheet for the GPU but as soon as I find it I will post it for you with your pix marked as before









Careful with the screwdriver









EDIT: use the 1k setting for the resistance


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

heres what i got for #7 on positive and #8 on negative on the x1k setting.

was i meant to put #7 on negative and #8 to positive?


----------



## PizzaMan

Yikes! an analog MM. Oh noes.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Yikes! an analog MM. Oh noes.


oh T_T i just grabbed one from my dad's desk lemme see if i have a digital one

edit nope i dont =[
pics of the front


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
oh T_T i just grabbed one from my dad's desk lemme see if i have a digital one

Yes a digital would be best. And to answer your previous question positive goes on the FB and the negative goes to ground but it doesnt really matter when measuring resistance but for other things you need to have the polarity right especially when power is applied to the card.

I found a link to the data sheet but I couldnt get it to show up, maybe I need an older version of adobe to see it cuz it shows up for a second and then it dissapears







. But from what Ive seen in other forums on the GPU mod I can possibly say that #13 is FB for the uP6201. Ill post the link to the data sheet in a minute but Im going to try and find one that I can open to be 100% positive on the FB


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
uP7701 data sheet updated to OP. Thx vDrop.

...looks like I need to alphabetize the IC list....do it laterz

Sorry for double posting but you are welcome PizzaMan









Ah I never could find the data sheet for the uP6201 but I knew I had done this IC before and here it is for the 2600Pro I had done a few months back hope the pic is okay. You need to measure the resistance between these two points #13 FB->#4 Ground.

Never mind I found the data sheet for the uP6201, Yay!


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

yup i did that- it reads exactly 1 on the ohm bar on x1k setting


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*


yup i did that- it reads exactly 1 on the ohm bar on x1k setting


Which IC is that for? Im lost my head hurts from doing all this research


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Which IC is that for? Im lost my head hurts from doing all this research










=P uP6201 the one in the far left of the first picture i posted


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*


=P uP6201 the one in the far left of the first picture i posted


Okay if it is 1k exactly then you would use a 20k VR from FB->Ground which should put you at your stock voltage give or take a few mV. You would decrease the resistance to raise the voltage on the IC to maximize its gain.

Was this taken with the analog meter or were you able to find a DMM? An AMM will measure the resistance but are not as precise as a DMM. From the look of the other measurement on the other IC it looked like around 800ohms so a 20k VR would work for that as well, but I would definitely invest in a cheap DMM from Radio Shack or wherever if you do not have one before you start soldering on VR's.


----------



## LIU_ZOMG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay if it is 1k exactly then you would use a 20k VR from FB->Ground which should put you at your stock voltage give or take a few mV. You would decrease the resistance to raise the voltage on the IC to maximize its gain.

Was this taken with the analog meter or were you able to find a DMM? An AMM will measure the resistance but are not as precise as a DMM. From the look of the other measurement on the other IC it looked like around 800ohms so a 20k VR would work for that as well, but I would definitely invest in a cheap DMM from Radio Shack or wherever if you do not have one before you start soldering on VR's.


o okay i will buy one =]
hmm so once i get a digital mm and i solder a 20k vr on, will i be able to adjust the voltage? or will the voltage auto adjust to whatever my oc is.

I'm beginning to feel like bailing =[ the uP6201 is really really really small and the pins are even smaller ><


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG*


o okay i will buy one =]
hmm so once i get a digital mm and i solder a 20k vr on, will i be able to adjust the voltage? or will the voltage auto adjust to whatever my oc is.

I'm beginning to feel like bailing =[ the uP6201 is really really really small and the pins are even smaller ><


Once we verify the resistance with a DMM then you will solder on the appropriate size resistor. And you dont have to solder directly to the uP6201 IC, we can find an alternate mod point located at one of the resistors around that IC which is a lot easier to solder on. I completely agree that the pins are very small and I have never soldered directly to an IC that small, only ones like your uP7701 have I soldered directly to. And you will have to adjust the voltage manually to compensate for the increase in frequency on the core. Dont give up yet, you will thank me later once you see the results and feel the sense of accomplishment from a functional mod along with the HW points









@PizzaMan, I found another IC which is for the 4870 and another data sheet link as well, I am on a roll tonight









Also found another datasheet link and the uP6201 sheet in a page or two back

http://datasheetz.com


----------



## tha d0ctor

I'd at least wait for a digital DMM before the actually testing the volt mod, also I'd suggest that you practice soldering on some other things with a PCB like an old GPU, soundcard etcc


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Once we verify the resistance with a DMM then you will solder on the appropriate size resistor. And you dont have to solder directly to the uP6201 IC, we can find an alternate mod point located at one of the resistors around that IC which is a lot easier to solder on. I completely agree that the pins are very small and I have never soldered directly to an IC that small, only ones like your uP7701 have I soldered directly to. And you will have to adjust the voltage manually to compensate for the increase in frequency on the core. Dont give up yet, you will thank me later once you see the results and feel the sense of accomplishment from a functional mod along with the HW points









@PizzaMan, I found another IC which is for the 4870 and another data sheet link as well, I am on a roll tonight









Also found another datasheet link and the uP6201 sheet in a page or two back

http://datasheetz.com

Updated this IC and link.

I have my account set to show 100 posts per page. I only have two pages ATM. I didn't seem to find it scrolling.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Sorry about that Pizza, I should have been a little more elaborate. Here is the other data sheet link. And which IC are you missing the uP6201 or were you just inquiring about the data sheet link? Either way here they both are







. Let me know if I misunderstood you and I will give you what you need









http://chipmanuals.com/datasheets/history/index.html


----------



## PizzaMan

You got it. Updated.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay here is the data sheet for the Vmem which is the uP7701. To find the right VR size we need for you to measure the resistance of pin#8 ground -> pin #7 FB. Give me a second and I will mark the spots on the IC to make it easier for you. Still trying to locate the uP6201 data sheet which I thought we had but apparently not. Just a sec









Okay here is the measuring points for you to measure the resistance on the IC with a DMM

@PizzaMan found another data sheet site for the list:

http://chipmanuals.com/datasheets/hi...09/2/12_3.html


@VOLTAGE DROP.
Man this wont work...57xx series cards have vDD and vDDQ and therefor its impossible to vmod the MEMORY voltage.I know because i tried and i modded both controllers responsible for the job.(look closely and u ll spot a second identical uP controller nearby the one u try to mod)

The best bet for our friend would be the vGPU mod that is REALLY simple since it is the same as 38xx and 4850 series cards with the uP6201BQ controller.
U can do this by looking and geting help from here as a reference.This is the,almost identical to 5750,4850 cGPU mod.http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...voltmods/151/2
U must llok for connection beteewn the pin 13 and a spot nearby in order to solder it to the ground.Cmon!Piece of cake if u have a DMM!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/S.../back_full.jpg


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
@VOLTAGE DROP.
Man this wont work...57xx series cards have vDD and vDDQ and therefor its impossible to vmod the MEMORY voltage.I know because i tried and i modded both controllers responsible for the job.(look closely and u ll spot a second identical uP controller nearby the one u try to mod)

The best bet for our friend would be the vGPU mod that is REALLY simple since it is the same as 38xx and 4850 series cards with the uP6201BQ controller.
U can do this by looking and geting help from here as a reference.This is the,almost identical to 5750,4850 cGPU mod.http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...voltmods/151/2
U must llok for connection beteewn the pin 13 and a spot nearby in order to solder it to the ground.Cmon!Piece of cake if u have a DMM!!!
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/S.../back_full.jpg

Okay from the pix provided I did not notice the second IC for the mem so thanks for the advice. As for the GPU mod I had already advised him to look for an alternate mod point at one of the resistors because he was afraid to solder on such a small pinout, which is understandable, I wouldnt solder on something that small either, afraid of bridging pins. Just waiting on the OP to get a DMM to measure the resistance to locate the alternate point because I dont have the card in hand. And yes I already know that it is #13 for FB as I have already modded this IC on my 2600Pro and have the data sheet in hand.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay from the pix provided I did not notice the second IC for the mem so thanks for the advice. As for the GPU mod I had already advised him to look for an alternate mod point at one of the resistors because he was afraid to solder on such a small pinout, which is understandable, I wouldnt solder on something that small either, afraid of bridging pins. Just waiting on the OP to get a DMM to measure the resistance to locate the alternate point because I dont have the card in hand. And yes I already know that it is #13 for FB as I have already modded this IC on my 2600Pro and have the data sheet in hand.


Good!
Actually i find it rather easy to solder on a pinout cos of the clearance around it...I have my own method of temporary insulation!It consists of aluminum sheet our moms use and the soft POS we use to stick posters on the wall!!!!






















Combining these too i always succeed on my soldering even if its very tight!
I might post a guide for this thread tomorrow!!!
Anyway good luck to OP!

PS







i also noticed after careful observation that 5750 uses 2phases only for vGPU and 2 for memory unlike 5770 that uses 3 vGPU and 3 for memory.
That justifies the uP6201 right?)


----------



## p1tbull

hey guys 
can sum1 provide me sum link to basic soldering


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p1tbull*


hey guys 
can sum1 provide me sum link to basic soldering


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=115387
I think u wont find anything better in the whole WEB!!!
Until vmod essentials thread is complete THAT IS!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=115387
I think u wont find anything better in the whole WEB!!!
Until vmod essentials thread is complete THAT IS!

























Those links look good enough to add to OP. Thx man









oh, and for the tiny IC soldering...it can be done it you're good with a solder sucker. Just drop a lot of solder and then suck if off really quickly. Takes some practice tho.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Those links look good enough to add to OP. Thx man









oh, and for the tiny IC soldering...it can be done it you're good with a solder sucker. Just drop a lot of solder and then suck if off really quickly. Takes some practice tho.

U r welcome!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LIU_ZOMG* 
heres what i got for #7 on positive and #8 on negative on the x1k setting.

was i meant to put #7 on negative and #8 to positive?

I've never really used an analog MM before. I'm lost looking at your reading.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I've never really used an analog MM before. I'm lost looking at your reading.

Yeah they're kinda hard to read but if you look at it like a tachometer then it makes sense. Like he had it on x1k and it read like around .8 so it would be 800 ohms. Hah thank God for high and low digital electronics to simplify it for us


----------



## PizzaMan

OP updated with the links Theo provided.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
OP updated with the links Theo provided.


----------



## Patch

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
...it can be done it you're good with a solder sucker. Just drop a lot of solder and then suck if off really quickly. Takes some practice tho.

I suck at solder sucking.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I suck at solder sucking.


I be it sucks u suck at solder sucking,right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I suck at solder sucking.


Once you start to get over the jumping reflex when the sucker pops you're half way there.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Once you start to get over the jumping reflex when the sucker pops you're half way there.









...I'll never get used to it!


----------



## theo.gr

Hey pizzaman here are two threads for the DFI LP DK P35 and P45 T2RS models.
I know its not direct vMOD information but i am sure u can scavenge a lot of staff about these mobos cos they where both top sellers and EXCELLENT CLOCKERS!!!
Take what u can post on our thread!

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=191950

http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...fo-closed.html


----------



## PizzaMan

I'll give those threads a good read and see what I can compile.


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks man!There are full vmods in there somewhere!


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump for new thread title.


----------



## tha d0ctor

LOL pizzman +rep for an awesome title.. you think the mods got the point?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
LOL pizzman +rep for an awesome title.. you think the mods got the point?

The trouble is Miki is the only mod in this section, and he hasn't been active since November, a forum manager (red title) may do it. I agree it needs to be stickied, but the title takes away from the professionalism of the thread I think.
Anyway, just about to add it to the ATi Essentials thread


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


The trouble is Miki is the only mod in this section, and he hasn't been active since November, a forum manager (red title) may do it. I agree it needs to be stickied, but the title takes away from the professionalism of the thread I think.
Anyway, just about to add it to the ATi Essentials thread










Thread title is just temporary.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Id like to see this thread as a sticky too!


----------



## GameGirl86

Me to!


----------



## tha d0ctor

Me three!


----------



## superj1977

Hi guys im fairly new on here and obviously its my card thats brought me to this speciffic post as im looking for a gpu volt mod/pencil mod.

Your probably thinking something along the lines of"no problem,your in the right place"but im going to pee on your chips and ask why i cant find a mod for an ati hd 4890?
Specifically an xfx 4890 non refrence black pcb model number ending in ZDFL (crappy analogue vrms,doomed,naughty xfx tut tut)

Im pretty sure ive managed to scour almost all of the places on the net i should be looking for pencil mods etc,many many late nights spent in the last 2 weeks looking with no avail,for any 4890.
Analogue vrms on this baby aswell(ewww) so no software voltage change options,hence pencil mod searchings.

Please somebody help me im going mad and cant accept the fact it crumbles at 905mhz on the core,its not enough! i want more! and im pretty convinced this card can provide quite a lot more ooomphh yet given some more Voltage.

Either a volt mod or another 4890 bought on the cheap for CF is going to be the answer,preferably not the later as that means a new psu aswell









I should of just bought a 5770...damn it,there i go again thinking i know best letting the memory bandwidth seduce me!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Hi guys im fairly new on here and obviously its my card thats brought me to this speciffic post as im looking for a gpu volt mod/pencil mod.

Your probably thinking something along the lines of"no problem,your in the right place"but im going to pee on your chips and ask why i cant find a mod for an ati hd 4890?
Specifically an xfx 4890 non refrence black pcb model number ending in ZDFL (crappy analogue vrms,doomed,naughty xfx tut tut)

Im pretty sure ive managed to scour almost all of the places on the net i should be looking for pencil mods etc,many many late nights spent in the last 2 weeks looking with no avail,for any 4890.
Analogue vrms on this baby aswell(ewww) so no software voltage change options,hence pencil mod searchings.

Please somebody help me im going mad and cant accept the fact it crumbles at 905mhz on the core,its not enough! i want more! and im pretty convinced this card can provide quite a lot more ooomphh yet given some more Voltage.

Either a volt mod or another 4890 bought on the cheap for CF is going to be the answer,preferably not the later as that means a new psu aswell









I should of just bought a 5770...damn it,there i go again thinking i know best letting the memory bandwidth seduce me!


Okay to get started we need to know which IC you have for the GPU. So if you could please post some closeup pix of the front and back of the card with the cooler off so we can map it out for ya. Pix to where you can read the #'s off the IC would be great. thanks


----------



## tha d0ctor

Hey voltage drop I started helping him here
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-volt-mod.html

but I was busy with appointments and the like so I just got to take a look at his pics today..

superj, for the vgpu mod im going to need the numbers on these chips:










I haven'







t figured out vMEM yet though


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Hey voltage drop I started helping him here
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-volt-mod.html

but I was busy with appointments and the like so I just got to take a look at his pics today..

superj, for the vgpu mod im going to need the number on this chip:

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1263413662

I havent figured out vMEM yet though


Oh, okay I didnt see that thread. Ill let you steer this one then. Thanks for the input


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Oh, okay I didnt see that thread. Ill let you steer this one then. Thanks for the input


haha no need to let me steer this one, ATI card's are alien to me, I decided to help him here ebcause there would be a better chance of getting help from pizzaman, you and cl3p20 among others


----------



## superj1977

Guys i gota say im really over the moon that your willing to point me in the right direction,thanks lots.

As for the pics you need me to take,i had a bit of a hunch they were going to be generally in that area as i did a pencil mod on a 3850 back in october last year(amazing results)

Im gona strip the beast down again and remove the card,may take me a while as things are tight in the case.
Probably be back in around 2hours-ish to post some hopefully better pictures.

Thanks again


----------



## superj1977

Ok first off,the 2 shots above where you ask for shots of these areas,they are both the same area/chip.
1 is before i removed the warranty void label(oops)and 1 is after.
Secondly i got some clearer shots of the area you asked for,so clear you can easily read the numbers on the chip.








Heres all my pics from last shoot incase needed.
http://depositfiles.com/files/tv5e5kcfm
Thanks in advance guys,let me know if more are needed.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Ok first off,the 2 shots above where you ask for shots of these areas,they are both the same area/chip.
1 is before i removed the warranty void label(oops)and 1 is after.
Secondly i got some clearer shots of the area you asked for,so clear you can easily read the numbers on the chip.








Heres all my pics from last shoot incase needed.
http://depositfiles.com/files/tv5e5kcfm
Thanks in advance guys,let me know if more are needed.


Nice, now let me see if we have the data sheet for that IC which is for the GPU or I will locate it and guide you to which pins to measure the resistance.

EDIT:Okay here is the data sheet for the IC, pin #20 (which is the top right pin in the pic) is FB, and it looks as if the ground for the chip is its base so you can use any ground for negative and place the positive terminal on pin #20 to measure the resistance :


----------



## superj1977

Oh crap,just remembered,no meter till in the morning,damn damn damn.
Went to my dads to pick it up earlier,had a brew and came home,minus meter,damn.
Im gona have to post back tommorow with resistance im afraid.
Just to clarify,when we say base do we mean 41,spot on the top of the chip right?
Thanks for the datasheet(not that i can understand it).

Quick google using the # from IC gave me this korean page detailing same card with the newer cooler http://www.bodnara.co.kr/bbs/article...&refresh_cnt=1
Seems they are much more into detail when it comes to buying a card,wish i was aware of this 1 having crappy analogue vrms when i bought it.
Thanks again,awesome progress is being made here and maybe theres a future for me and my xfx 4890 after all.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Im thinking pin #41 is the base of the chip which is inaccessable so you can use any ground to measure the resistance. Just use #20 because there is no substitute for that, atleast until you find what that resistance is and then you can probe around the IC for resistors that have the exact resistance as pin 20 and you can use that as an alternate mod point. And you are welcome for the data sheet. Let us know when you get your hands on a DMM and we can continue


----------



## tha d0ctor

you beat me to it voltage drop, that's what you get whne you beat Rogue Warrior in one sitting. Like Voltage_drop said and you concurred hold out until you get a DMM. Are you trying to do a pencil mod or a hardware mod?


----------



## superj1977

Ok will post back tommorow,and looking at the sheet,41 is detailed as being soldered down to pcb so it must be under chip.
Bye for now.

Doc im NOT good at soldering,so if possible its going to be a pencil mod,hopefully.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


you beat me to it voltage drop, that's what you get whne you beat Rogue Warrior in one sitting. Like Voltage_drop said and you concurred hold out until you get a DMM. Are you trying to do a pencil mod or a hardware mod?


One sitting? How long did that take, you must have carpal tunnel by now









@OP-Keep us posted and glad we could help you out


----------



## tha d0ctor

the game literally took like 2.5-3 hours at the very most. not a good game per say but the incredibly vulgar/hilarious voice over my mickey rourke seals the deal lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Guys i gota say im really over the moon that your willing to point me in the right direction,thanks lots.

As for the pics you need me to take,i had a bit of a hunch they were going to be generally in that area as i did a pencil mod on a 3850 back in october last year(amazing results)

Im gona strip the beast down again and remove the card,may take me a while as things are tight in the case.
Probably be back in around 2hours-ish to post some hopefully better pictures.

Thanks again









We have ulterior motives for helping you. No, just kidding. We do this for fun. The list is just a perk.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
One sitting? How long did that take, you must have carpal tunnel by now









@OP-Keep us posted and glad we could help you out

OP? I think you have forgotten which thread you're posting in. haha

I'd post some picks with arrows and pretty bubbles, but Wed-Thu's are my double shifts and just don't have the time.

@Theo, I've not forgotten the links you posted. I read a little the other day in them and came across some conflicting info. Gonna have to read more to short out what's correct.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Keep up the good work pizzaman, let me post the GTX 295 mod I found in a few mins, its complicated kind of, a VID mod. I have problems understanding VID tables with the 0's and 1's and 0's etc..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
We have ulterior motives for helping you. No, just kidding. We do this for fun. The list is just a perk.

OP? I think you have forgotten which thread you're posting in. haha

I'd post some picks with arrows and pretty bubbles, but Wed-Thu's are my double shifts and just don't have the time.

@Theo, I've not forgotten the links you posted. I read a little the other day in them and came across some conflicting info. Gonna have to read more to short out what's correct.

Ha, yeah, to many drugs when i was younger. You know what I meant









@Doc-The 1's and 0's are binary(Im assuming), post'em up and I can tell you what they are


----------



## tha d0ctor

*GTX 295 (Single PCB)* VID Mod: PIC1 | PIC2

Usable VID combinations:

0,0,0,1,1,0,1,0 = 1.0625V (default)
0,1,0,0,1,0,1,0= 1.1V
0,0,0,0,1,0,1,0= 1.125V (in the pics)
0,1,0,1,0,0,1,0= 1.15V
0,1,0,0,0,0,1,0= 1.2V
0,1,0,1,1,1,0,0= 1.25V


----------



## Patch

Edit: nvm


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Lol, I briefly considered doing that mod......I sold the card instead.....


haha

same here , well I traded it for the 2gb gtx 285 and some WC gear in hope of modding that.. I traded that instead for some 8800gtx's with waterblocks.. I finally modded those







lol

Here's another mod I found (the current 3870/50 pencil mod is for vMEM):

3870/3850 Pencil Mod: vGPU


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


*GTX 295 (Single PCB)* VID Mod: PIC1 | PIC2

Usable VID combinations:

0,0,0,1,1,0,1,0 = 1.0625V (default)
0,1,0,0,1,0,1,0= 1.1V
0,0,0,0,1,0,1,0= 1.125V (in the pics)
0,1,0,1,0,0,1,0= 1.15V
0,1,0,0,0,0,1,0= 1.2V
0,1,0,1,1,1,0,0= 1.25V


Definitely looks 8bit binary but the #'s are not sequenced or corresponding from sensible logic(could be wrong though) It looks as if it might be the BIOS programming which would make sense but I thought the BIOS was in HEX unless it converts it....hmmmm..... Where are you getting these values from?


----------



## tha d0ctor

from the OP, I believe the 1s and 0s pertain to the SMRs placement on the VID legs that are highlighted on the GTX 295. Essentially it's a vid table.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


from the OP, I believe the 1s and 0s pertain to the SMRs placement on the VID legs that are highlighted on the GTX 295. Essentially it's a vid table.


Hah, it would help if I looked at the pix, okay. Let me take a look at it and see if I can decipher this logic. Maybe tommorow cuz Im getting tired and I have to get up early tommorow, but I'll see what I can do


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Hah, it would help if I looked at the pix, okay. Let me take a look at it and see if I can decipher this logic. Maybe tommorow cuz Im getting tired and I have to get up early tommorow, but I'll see what I can do


No rush, I already ditched the card but it might come as some use to another owner.


----------



## CL3P20

...sshhh dont tell anyone...this hasnt been posted anywhere to my knowledge..not even sure if you should link it in the OP..I got it from 'secret squirrel'









Dual-PCB GTX295 OCP mod


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cl3p20*









...sshhh dont tell anyone...this hasnt been posted anywhere to my knowledge..not even sure if you should link it in the op..i got it from 'secret squirrel'









dual-pcb gtx295 ocp mod


















wont say nothing


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
*GTX 295 (Single PCB)* VID Mod: PIC1 | PIC2

Usable VID combinations:

0,0,0,1,1,0,1,0 = 1.0625V (default)
0,1,0,0,1,0,1,0= 1.1V
0,0,0,0,1,0,1,0= 1.125V (in the pics)
0,1,0,1,0,0,1,0= 1.15V
0,1,0,0,0,0,1,0= 1.2V
0,1,0,1,1,1,0,0= 1.25V

Had to do VID modding on my GT's. On my card the "0" is for a bridged connection and the "1" is an open connection. I know, its backwards and that alone makes it confusing to to look at at first. Though, you should should check the default VID and confirm that "0" is bridged and "1" is open. Once you do that it's pretty easy. The SMD's are most likely 0 resistance. So to open a path just take one off. To bridge a path, just slap some solder on it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 







...sshhh dont tell anyone...this hasnt been posted anywhere to my knowledge..not even sure if you should link it in the OP..I got it from 'secret squirrel'










Looks like they're uploaded to a safe place


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


*GTX 295 (Single PCB)* VID Mod: PIC1 | PIC2

Usable VID combinations:

0,0,0,1,1,0,1,0 = 1.0625V (default)
0,1,0,0,1,0,1,0= 1.1V
0,0,0,0,1,0,1,0= 1.125V (in the pics)
0,1,0,1,0,0,1,0= 1.15V
0,1,0,0,0,0,1,0= 1.2V
0,1,0,1,1,1,0,0= 1.25V


Im also pretty sure its not Binary as the first line gives just plain old 26 in decimal.
Its also not base 8 as the first line equates to 4616 and dont see any resemblance between 1.0625v and 4616.
And whoever said card bios is hex is correct and dont i just know it,bloody hash checks....
Back later with my meter readings guys.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Had to do VID modding on my GT's. On my card the "0" is for a bridged connection and the "1" is an open connection. I know, its backwards and that alone makes it confusing to to look at at first. Though, you should should check the default VID and confirm that "0" is bridged and "1" is open. Once you do that it's pretty easy. The SMD's are most likely 0 resistance. So to open a path just take one off. To bridge a path, just slap some solder on it.

Looks like they're uploaded to a safe place









Now that makes sense! I should have known it wasnt binary due to the commas. So how is it laid out Pizza? I would like to understand this a little more and does this apply to any card?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Now that makes sense! I should have known it wasnt binary due to the commas. So how is it laid out Pizza? I would like to understand this a little more and does this apply to any card?

Ok, just took a good look at his. It is not like mine. "0" is open and "1" is closed. Making it pretty easy to follow.

0,0,0,1,1,0,1,0 = 1.0625V (default)
0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 <----these are the VID assignments

0,1,0,1,1,1,0,0= 1.25V To change to 1.25v change, close the connection to 1 and 5. then open the connection to 6.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Ok, just took a good look at his. It is not like mine. "0" is open and "1" is closed. Making it pretty easy to follow.

0,0,0,1,1,0,1,0 = 1.0625V (default)
0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7 <----these are the VID assignments

0,1,0,1,1,1,0,0= 1.25V To change to 1.25v change, close the connection to 1 and 5. then open the connection to 6.

Ahh, thats cool Pizza, I gotcha, thank you!


----------



## tha d0ctor

thank's pizza, I figured the numbers had to do with the connections but without any explanation on the OP where I got the tutorial from and on any other tutorial with a vid table, I guess it's best to compare it to default and look for any correlation...

cl3p20: that is a very nice, and easy volt mod. I only wish I got a dual PCB back from RMA (sicne that is what I RMAed) instead of the single PCB. What is the advantage over the hardware volt mod in that circumstance... does the software voltage tweaking on go so far?.. also I wonder if they can both be used in conjunction for extreme voltages

I email foxconn customer support last night and they told me the bloodrage supports 3-way SLI, so I guess I'll have to find out once the bridges arrive.


----------



## PizzaMan

Doc, the bridge has nothing to do with being able to enable SLi. If it doesn't enable w/o the bridge it's not going to with it.


----------



## superj1977

Ok im back and armed with meter,so im taking a measurment of resistance from pin 20 which im ok with,but exactly which point will give me a ground(excuse my poor knowledge)
And could somebody clarify the exact setting i should have my meter on.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Ok im back and armed with meter,so im taking a measurment of resistance from pin 20 which im ok with,but exactly which point will give me a ground(excuse my poor knowledge)
And could somebody clarify the exact setting i should have my meter on.
Thanks in advance.

Set your DMM to 200K. I generally use the DVI/VGA bracket as ground when probing.


----------



## superj1977

Pizzaman,thanks.
Be right back with a measurement.


----------



## superj1977

ok using the dvi plate as ground and taking reading from pin 20 i get a reading of 01.8 with my meter set at 200k.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


ok using the dvi plate as ground and taking reading from pin 20 i get a reading of 01.8 with my meter set at 200k.


Okay Im assuming its reading 1.8k as its resistance. Could you post a screen shot of the DMM when you are reding the resistance so I can verify if this is correct? Im sure it is but I just would like to be certain. thanks!


----------



## superj1977




----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*




























Yeah Im pretty sure its 1800 ohm, but I would like for you to drop it down to 2k and post another reading for me if you would. Im sorry man I just want to be absolutely positive that it is 1.8K since it isnt my card. I was hoping to see some indication on the LCD of units but it doesnt have it apparently. thanks for the pix man, nice and clear!


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yeah Im pretty sure its 1800 ohm, but I would like for you to drop it down to 2k and post another reading for me if you would. Im sorry man I just want to be absolutely positive that it is 1.8K since it isnt my card. I was hoping to see some indication on the LCD of units but it doesnt have it apparently. thanks for the pix man, nice and clear!


No problem be back in 5 mins,i got another card in my system now for the moment so got full access to the card easy.


----------



## superj1977




----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*












Ahh okay Im sure its 1.8k now. So to determine the VR you would need allyou have to do Is take the resistance reading and multiply it by 20(common rule) and that comes to 1.897kx20=~38k. So a 50k VR would suffice for the mod.

What size VR's do you have?


----------



## superj1977

Zilch for the variable resistors,was hoping to do pencil mod as my soldering is uttery awful.
Can pencil mod be done you think?
I could maybe solder at later point but need lots of practice.
Had trouble last week soldering wires back onto fan controller,lol,im bad.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Zilch for the variable resistors,was hoping to do pencil mod as my soldering is uttery awful.
Can pencil mod be done you think?
I could maybe solder at later point but need lots of practice.
Had trouble last week soldering wires back onto fan controller,lol,im bad.


Yeah a pencil mod would work As well, let me look at your pix of your card and I will edit them in paint and show you which resistors to measure so you know which one is coming off the FB. Give me just a moment to look at your Pix.

EDIT:Okay take the red terminal and measure the resistance on the points marked in the pic. you should get the exact same reading on one of those as you did pin #20. That will be your alternate mod point and will be the resistor that you pencil to lower the resistance and raise the voltage


----------



## superj1977

Ok im getting excited now,was supposed to be doing course work but,balls to that.
Back in 5 min.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Ok im getting excited now,was supposed to be doing course work but,balls to that.
Back in 5 min.









Just make sure that you do your homework, education is of the utmost importance!

Any luck with the resistors?


----------



## superj1977

Ok,Top=1,Bottom=4
1 no
2 no
3,initiall reading of around 1.66 then goes up to 1.99 then gone?***?
4,initiall reading of 1.66 thengoes up to 1.99 then disapears??

Either my meter is goosed or someone sneaked lsd in my last cuppa t,i cant belive i get strange readings like this.
I have tried with different ground areas and rechecked pin 20 and still get my original reading but upon measuring resistor 3+4 i get a quick reading on both and then it shoots up and disapears.
Please tell me its ok and you know exactly whats going on?
Im gona keep trying for few more minutes just incase its me being a gimp.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Hmmm...that is some heavy fluctuation going on.

1. either those arent the resistors
2. your DMM is bad but unlikely since it doesnt fluctuate or vary its resistance on pin 20
3. Is there another resistor being hid by the terminal in the pic I marked?
4. Not a good connection when measuring resistance

EDIT:Okay man I have to make dinner for my son so I have to log off for now. do me a favor and measure every resistor you can find in that area(would have an ex..R204 or whatever. Also its possible that the resistor is on the other side of the card so flip it over and measure the resistors underneath that chip on the other side and you will get a reading dead on or very close to that reading from #20. ill check back in a little bit


----------



## superj1977

Changed meter setting to 200k and on res 3 i get 02.0 solid no drop.
on res 4 i get 02.0 solid no drop.
Just had little probe around at tiny resistors in row above chip,theres 9 in a row together then 2 to the right,on the 9 together i get the same as pin 20 on the first 3 on right.


----------



## superj1977

Ok then check this out.
Looking at a close shot of chip i can see that as the trace leaves pin 20 it passes through a very small resistor,so measured resistance and at point 2 i get no resistance but at point 1 i get 1.880 with meter set to 2k.


----------



## tha d0ctor

hmm it looks like it's connected to the leg right next to it though, I need to see tihs datasheet


----------



## superj1977

Yup it is connected to it.
http://hotfile.com/dl/24226833/3388e02/uP6204.pdf.html


----------



## tha d0ctor

thanks, it makes sense its for voltage sensing. you said that resistor didn't move around a lot or at all, that's good so its most likely a resistor not a surface mount capacitor


----------



## superj1977

Thats right resistance from point 1 (in last picture i posted) measured 1.880 with meter set to 2k.
At point 2 there is 0 resistance.


----------



## tha d0ctor

check the resistance right here please









damn I wish this card has a green or blue pcb


----------



## superj1977

Ok just did and top point gives reading of .004,bottom reads 1.880.
Meter set at 2k.


----------



## tha d0ctor

that might be your pencil mod spot I cant be entirely sure though, do you know where your measure points are yet for the core voltage?


----------



## superj1977

no i dont know the spots to measure from,not sure,anyone?


----------



## superj1977

Im gona hit the sack now,thanks for the help guys i check back tommorow and look at posts.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Ok then check this out.
Looking at a close shot of chip i can see that as the trace leaves pin 20 it passes through a very small resistor,so measured resistance and at point 2 i get no resistance but at point 1 i get 1.880 with meter set to 2k.









Bingo! There you go. Just shade that resistor and you're good.









At least as long as the seond pin is ground.


----------



## superj1977

Ok then,when my card is in 3d clocks full on(crysis)gpu gets 1.31v so i plan to take it to around 1.35 v whcih should give me roughly around 950-960mhz on gpu core,what should i lower my resistance to?
Is there a formula you can share with me please?


----------



## PizzaMan

Ok, I'm gonna self quote myself from another thread. self quoting is sexy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


He can shade onto the resistor that Madmaxx soldered to. You want a high graphite drawing pencil. Off the top of my head I can't remember how they are modeled, but get a good drawing pencil and you should be good.

You will still want a DMM. Measure the currant resistance of the resistor on the board. Then you want to shade just a touch. Measure again. You don't want to change the resistance to much. Start off with small bumps. If you shade to much just rub your finger over the resistor to remove some of the graphite.

Basically, you can pencil just about any mod if you have a resistor as a mod point. Its just a little more risky then turning a nob on a potentiometer. Shade to much and you'll juice the GPU to certain doom.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I think theres a formula that takes into account previous voltage, previosu resistance and the current volt and restistance but I dont want to give you the wrong info, is it ohms law maybe?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


I think theres a formula that takes into account previous voltage, previosu resistance and the current volt and restistance but I dont want to give you the wrong info, is it ohms law maybe?


Each IC will be different. Basically, each IC will have a different max voltage at zero resistance. So there's really no table to go by. Then you have the fact that each cards vdroop will be different. Just to many factors involved.


----------



## superj1977

Ok,heres what i have done,lowered the resistance from 1.880 down to 1.786.
I have managed to boot machine up no probs and core is stable well beyond previous,thing is im not feeling good about it at the moment because i have not yet measured the gpu voltage as i dont know the points to take measurement from.
Do i use ac setting on meter right?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Ok,heres what i have done,lowered the resistance from 1.880 down to 1.786.
I have managed to boot machine up no probs and core is stable well beyond previous,thing is im not feeling good about it at the moment because i have not yet measured the gpu voltage as i dont know the points to take measurement from.
Do i use ac setting on meter right?

Dont pencil anymore until you have located the Vmeasure points. you just need to set it to read V and it will give you the reading. The points will be on a cap. Post some pix of the card and we can direct you to possible points of measurement.


----------



## superj1977




----------



## Voltage_Drop

That top pic is the one we are going to need, if you could get a shot of it like your bottom pic I could try to point them out a littl better. I know youre tired of taking pix, Im sorry but I cant relly see the points to well on the top pic of the back of your card.


----------



## superj1977

No mate im not sick of taking photos,im really suprised about how well this has gone.
I dont know if you know about the problem in the last few months with the alleged bad batch of xfx 4890s?

Lots of people have got cards that can hardly overclock and are quite annoyed as they bought a 4890 on the basis that the 4890 was a monster card with good overhead for overclocking.
Anyway lots of cards by different companys(not just xfx)released so called cheapo cards without voltera chips and people have bought a card they thought had the same capabilitys as orignal refrence design(like me)and got really pissed when they found out their card was not the same as the card they read about at launch.
I have bumped into quite a few people with cards the same as mine searching for pencil mods but not being able to find 1 anywhere,belive me i searched for weeks.


----------



## superj1977




----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay try to test one of the caps marked in black for Vgpu and the caps marked in red should be for Vmem. Be very careful when measuring the voltage on the caps, one slip of the hand and you short out the caps and, "bang, smoke, fried card happens". I repeat, "be careful"!


----------



## superj1977

Do me quick favour mate,check back to my picture of meter and suggest a setting so i dont goof this


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Do me quick favour mate,check back to my picture of meter and suggest a setting so i dont goof this


Here or here, with the black dots. Maybe just set it on the 20 becuase one of those caps might be over 2V which isnt your Vgpu. You should get a reading of a little over 1V


----------



## superj1977

omg i slipped crackle pop,light blue screen so re-boot and luckily im ok,phew.
Im not having any luck with readings and tried nearly all,they are close to gpu backplate cos in the pic backplate is off.
Is meter set right,its on 20 as above.
Dont even get reading from aa batery?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Do me quick favour mate,check back to my picture of meter and suggest a setting so i dont goof this


Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
omg i slipped crackle pop,light blue screen so re-boot and luckily im ok,phew.
Im not having any luck with readings and tried nearly all,they are close to gpu backplate cos in the pic backplate is off.
Is meter set right,its on 20 as above.
Dont even get reading from aa batery?

Man you are so lucky, must have a steady hand! 20 should be good, dont set it on AA battery setting. I didnt think about the backplate covering those spots. hold on let me check your photos again to identify some other possible points


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay try these points here in the first pic. Also did you measure the points in the other pix that I marked in red as possibly Vmem?


----------



## superj1977

OMG IM A ****.
using wrong socket on meter BRB.


----------



## superj1977

If thats my gpu then thats gona be too much in long run isnt it?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*











If thats my gpu then thats gona be too much in long run isnt it?


Looks kinda high. wipe away the lead and see if it drops. Also did you measure the other points I posted in the other pic?


----------



## superj1977




----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*












Yes those spots and also the other pic I put up


----------



## superj1977

Ok,i use my finger,an earbud with isoprop alc,toothbrush to remove pencil,all gone and card locks up after 920 core in furmark-thats exactly what it does at stock.

So i have returned my card to how it was before,ok,why am i still getting 1.48/1.49 volts on all those points?

Confused now.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay drop the clocks down until we locate the measure points to keep it from locking up. Nice clock by the way! Please identify for me all of the points that you have measured that are reading 1.48V before and after the pencil so I can eliminate them and point you to some other points.


----------



## superj1977

All voltages remain the same under full load or at desktop,strange.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

If it doesnt raise under load then those cant be the points for GPU. have you measured these yet @ idle and load?


----------



## superj1977

I have now been through them all and they are all the same before and after pencil.


----------



## superj1977

Its a bit of a strange one this is,but i didnt imagine my core speeds earlier and we cant be wrong either with the resistor.
That resistor was covered by the warranty sticker and when removed its got "void" left in tape residue.

Earlier today


----------



## Voltage_Drop

What are these reading in on the DMM? Also the points in the pic with the white arrows are likely for the Mem, they seem kinda low though but you can eliminate those anyways. The one with 1.81V you can also eliminate because you would have fried your GPU by now if it was that high. Give me the readings in this pic please


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


What are these reading in on the DMM? Also the points in the pic with the white arrows are likely for the Mem, they seem kinda low though but you can eliminate those anyways. The one with 1.81V you can also eliminate because you would have fried your GPU by now if it was that high. Give me the readings in this pic please


Might want to add arrows. Took me ages to see those black dots


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Might want to add arrows. Took me ages to see those black dots










Hah, yeah, sorry bout that, I guess they are kinda hard to see now that you mention it. Here are some arrows


----------



## superj1977

Btw my meter is set to 2v now.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 








Btw my meter is set to 2v now.

By now Im sure i have pointed you to every cap on your PCB. Let me look at your board again and see if I missed anything.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay hold on a second and let me mark this pic for you as I think I have located them. I have a 4870 that is almost identical to your PCB layout and I found the Vgpu measuring points for them and they were not any of the caps that I pointed you to. Hold on Ill edit this post and put it in here.

EDITED with pix:


----------



## superj1977

Ive just been doing the same thing myself,checking my pcb against some from techpowerup.
I couldnt find any like mine though.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Try these points in case you didnt notice my edit in my last post, these should be it, hopefully. I know I said this before but please keep a steady hand so you dont short anything and fry your card.


----------



## superj1977

My hero!!
please note i have turned picture round so card is as when im looking into machine.


----------



## superj1977

Just opened my bios file with RBE and as suspected my 2d clocks are 1.005v









Mate i think youve nailed it!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Just opened my bios file with RBE and as suspected my 2d clocks are 1.005v









Mate i think youve nailed it!


Nice, now see if they go up on load and we can positively say yes they are it


----------



## superj1977

Yeah buddy!!
All that read at 1.005v now read at 1.375 under load!

So when i repencil that resistor do you think this will result in a constant voltage as if permanent in 3d clocks or is the resistance reduced and the voltage scales acordingly only slightly higher than before?
Supose i will find out!


----------



## tha d0ctor

completely offtopic but i accidentally locked myself out of my houze at 130 and im freezing on my pporch waiting for my parents to come home. unfortunately i think theyre at a meeting so i need to voltmod my phone into aspace heater


----------



## superj1977

Just gota re try pencil on resistor again.
Im going to try and get close to the resistance i changed to earlier and see what my voltages are now we know where to measure.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Yeah buddy!!
All that read at 1.005v now read at 1.375 under load!

So when i repencil that resistor do you think this will result in a constant voltage as if permanent in 3d clocks or is the resistance reduced and the voltage scales acordingly only slightly higher than before?
Supose i will find out!


Those are it! Your idle voltage will raise as well as your load, you are now set to pencil!























@Doc-been there before man, sorry that you are eskimo'in







brrr! Post some pix of te phones IC and I will locate the data sheets and we can get you warm


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


completely offtopic but i accidentally locked myself out of my houze at 130 and im freezing on my pporch waiting for my parents to come home. unfortunately i think theyre at a meeting so i need to voltmod my phone into aspace heater


lmao, isnt there a single way to get in? ive had it too, but using my bike, the mailbox and the balcony i could get in...xD Just try some stupid things, so we can have a good laugh here


----------



## superj1977

Im over the moon now,yes,gona re pencil resistor and post back what i find.
Thanks to everyone who has helped me to get this pencil mod done.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Im over the moon now,yes,gona re pencil resistor and post back what i find.
Thanks to everyone who has helped me to get this pencil mod done.


You are welcome, and Im sure I speak for everyone else who helped you accomplish this


----------



## tha d0ctor

lol at the ic comment voltage_drop. parents came home but I came to the welcoming BSOD pointing at nvidia drivers upon booting into vista. Im not sure what the hell the rpoblem is so im in safemode now gonna reinstall nvidia drivers. If I only got to utilize less than an hours of tri-sli and one of these cards is dead im gonna flip out

2hwbot points won't be enough!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


lol at the ic comment voltage_drop. parents came home but I came to the welcoming BSOD pointing at nvidia drivers upon booting into vista. Im not sure what the hell the rpoblem is so im in safemode now gonna reinstall nvidia drivers. If I only got to utilize less than an hours of tri-sli and one of these cards is dead im gonna flip out

2hwbot points won't be enough!


Man what a day you are having. its like a good news, bad news deal. What drivers are you running?


----------



## tha d0ctor

the very latest 195, I didnt dreiver sweep before i installed the 3rd, it worked fine, I turned off the pc and BSODed in windows vista immediaterly. booted fine in XP and Vista in safemode though... I'm hopeing its not crashin because of 3d and more because of drivers


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


the very latest 195, I didnt dreiver sweep before i installed the 3rd, it worked fine, I turned off the pc and BSODed in windows vista immediaterly. booted fine in XP and Vista in safemode though... I'm hopeing its not crashin because of 3d and more because of drivers


I hope not either Doc. Sweeper to know for sure its not a driver. Were the 195's the only ones that would work? Ive heard of these modded drivers like G something but Ive never tried them before, do any of you have experience with them?


----------



## tha d0ctor

I reinstalled 195 drivers, and it only gave me the option for 2 way sli, I look and apparently one of the bridges popped off (it's bowed really bad, I had to hot glue both ends to the GPU to get it to stick) so I had to reinstall another bridge, low and behold I now have tri-sli again


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
I reinstalled 195 drivers, and it only gave me the option for 2 way sli, I look and apparently one of the bridges popped off (it's bowed really bad, I had to hot glue both ends to the GPU to get it to stick) so I had to reinstall another bridge, low and behold I now have tri-sli again


----------



## FtW 420

Glad to hear you're rockin the tri sli!!

I wonder if it was the drivers, the bios, or now that you mentioned it, a flaky flexible sli bridge that kept me from seeing the tri sli option when I tried the 3 x 285s on the bloodrage.
The bridges seemed to be in place so I didn't really look to close at that part...

Good luck with the rapin & pillaging at hwbot!!

superj1977, congrats on getting the mod figured out, keep the card running cool & have fun.


----------



## superj1977

Ok then all done and heres what i found.


----------



## superj1977

Theres gona be a cooler getting ordered next week as ive obviously noticed extra heat but ive gota keep in mind im gona be needing to keep my other Pcie slot open for another 4890 soon so its gona have to be slim.
ftW 420,cheers mate im glad its sorted now and this is the only place anyone seemed intrested in helping out,a good forum this is.


----------



## tha d0ctor

way to go vMod squad, added another popular card to our ever growing list and figures out a pencil mod in the prcoess!

also congrats to pizzaman for winning osme cash over in the contests and promotions forum


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
way to go vMod squad, added another popular card to our ever growing list and figures out a pencil mod in the prcoess!

also congrats to pizzaman for winning osme cash over in the contests and promotions forum

Yes the list is coming along nicely. Congratulations Pizza on the win!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 

Ok then all done and heres what i found.


































First, stop using furmark now that you are v'modding your GPU. Furmark is known to burn a mod'd GPU up. Stick with ATItool and GPUtool for quick stability guesstimates.

Also, great work







That's a XFX 4890 non-reference right? Needs to be add to the list.









Oh and thx gays. Posted and won $25. Pretty cool. I've also been nominated by a couple in a freebie thread.


----------



## superj1977

Yup its a hd 4890 by xfx non refrence version,black pcb with analogue vrms.

Ok furmark is ditched then,i heard similar things not so long ago and i dont have any faith in the benchmark results it produces anymore.

GpuTool rocks i love it and use it often,Ati Tool i stopped using but cant remeber why,maybe i will try it again then.


----------



## YerMother

Superj1977 well done on the mod. I have sent you a PM. I'm so disappointed in these cards, i took one back thinking it had a fault but second and third were the same. Even when watercooled the overclocking headroom is rubbish. I'll be trying this if it makes a difference.


----------



## superj1977

Big 1G!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice 1GHz on the core


----------



## tha d0ctor

well done, I almsot got 4890s with my bloodrage cause I read the bloodrage can quadfire them and they could hit 1000mhz fairly easily...

Idint though and I went green isntead and haven't looked back


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Yup its a hd 4890 by xfx non refrence version,black pcb with analogue vrms.

Ok furmark is ditched then,i heard similar things not so long ago and i dont have any faith in the benchmark results it produces anymore.

GpuTool rocks i love it and use it often,Ati Tool i stopped using but cant remeber why,maybe i will try it again then.


Ok, added your GPU mod to the list. made it to the v'mod list and don't even have 100 post. Nice work









So can we map the MEM so we can add it to? That's cool if you don't want to mod the mem, but would love to work it and add it to the list for others.

Oh, and I run ATItool and GPUtool at the time and see which one artifacts first.


----------



## Martkilu

Looking for vMeasure, vmem, and vgpu mods on an 8600gt I got.

















Edit:
Also thinking of adding caps to the red circles (i have a lot of extras coming in







)


----------



## PizzaMan

Measure the voltages to make sure you are using the right size caps in those spots you labeled.

Could you do some probing on the PCB and tell me what voltages you are getting in these area? Measure voltage in the red circles and I need the IC # off the yellow circles.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Measure the voltages to make sure you are using the right size caps in those spots you labeled.

Could you do some probing on the PCB and tell me what voltages you are getting in these area? Measure voltage in the red circles and I need the IC # off the yellow circles.


Alright be back soon with them


----------



## Martkilu

Here ya go








Sorry if any of it is confusing

The APW7074 ic
The apw7067n ic

I'll see if I can make any sense out of them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Here's the the data sheet for apw7067n

Pin #4

Measure the resistance of the pin marked green. Also, test for continuity between the end of the green marked resistor.

Can you take a closer pic of the IC in the top left?


From this thread.


----------



## superj1977

Hi all,im thinking yes for the memory mod but what i gota do is i gota wait about a week as i have a feeling im going to be quite a bit richer at the end of this week.
So if i brick the card it wont matter as much.
Things still going strong with mod,still no probs.

Doc,im really tempted to walk the green path soon aswell,its the whole physics thingy thats appelaing to me,and im pretty sure when i looked at a few of the expensive green cards they had massive memory bandwidth which i suppose would help with my obsession of crysis benchmarks.

Like i said if anyone knows the mem mod for my card then i welcome it but will do it next week.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*










Here ya go








Sorry if any of it is confusing

The APW7074 ic
The apw7067n ic

I'll see if I can make any sense out of them.

From this thread.


Thx man. I'm still trying to figure out which is MEM and GPU. Gonna read up on the data sheets when I have more time. At first glance i was thinking the top one was MEM and the lower GPU, but from your readings it might be the other way around.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Thx man. I'm still trying to figure out which is MEM and GPU. Gonna read up on the data sheets when I have more time. At first glance i was thinking the top one was MEM and the lower GPU, but from your readings it might be the other way around.


According to here the APW7074 seems to be the gpu

Quote:



The voltage at the GPU is controlled by chip Anpec APW7074 (, 955Kb) datasheet, located on the face of the card in the upper right corner. By default, the voltage at the GPU is 1.42 v (as in 2D and 3D mode). For vol′tmoda GPU need to connect the 5 foot APW7074 (Vgpu-feedback), 7th (land) through variable resistor 10 k ohms. You can use to monitor the legs of one of the two capacitors power GPU (CE2 or CE3).


They had the same chip on the 7600gs they were using

And here they show the apw7067n as vmem mod. They also show where to solder on it, but that card doesn't have the APW7074.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Yeah it does look as if the 7074 is the GPU from the V readings and looking at the data sheet. measure the resistance between pin #5FB and pin #7ground on the 7074 so atleast we can at least get that out of the way.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yeah it does look as if the 7074 is the GPU from the V readings and looking at the data sheet. measure the resistance between pin #5FB and pin #7ground on the 7074 so atleast we can at least get that out of the way.


Do I measure resistance the same way I measure voltage or ? What settings on the DMM

Edit: Also is there a way to measure voltage and such with the GPU off? I've been measuring with the comp on and its a tad difficult at times


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


Do I measure resistance the same way I measure voltage or ? What settings on the DMM

Edit: Also is there a way to measure voltage and such with the GPU off? I've been measuring with the comp on and its a tad difficult at times


To measure the resistance you have to have the card out of the PC and set your meter on the horseshoe symbol which represents ohms. And for measuring voltage, it has to be in the PC with the power on. I know it can be difficult sometimes and scary at the least. I would solder a molex connector to the Vmeasure point(positive red wire) and (negative black wire)to any ground, preferably the copper around the screw holes.


----------



## PizzaMan

Can you take some closer shots of the two IC's?


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
To measure the resistance you have to have the card out of the PC and set your meter on the horseshoe symbol which represents ohms. And for measuring voltage, it has to be in the PC with the power on. I know it can be difficult sometimes and scary at the least. I would solder a molex connector to the Vmeasure point(positive red wire) and (negative black wire)to any ground, preferably the copper around the screw holes.

Be back soon with the resistance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Can you take some closer shots of the two IC's?

Sure thing man


----------



## Martkilu

Wasn't sure what setting for the resistance sooo:
200k = .7
20k = .76
2k = 767

Here are the closer shots, tell me if you need better (still trying to figure out how to work my dad's camera)


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


Wasn't sure what setting for the resistance sooo:
200k = .7
20k = .76
2k = 767

Here are the closer shots, tell me if you need better (still trying to figure out how to work my dad's camera)


















Okay that would make it 767 ohms * 20=15.34k. so a 20k VR will be adequate for that chip.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay that would make it 767 ohms * 20=15.34k. so a 20k VR will be adequate for that chip.


Where would I put the 20k (where would I solder it to? Pin 5?)
Also which of those read points is the vgpu and which is vmem?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


Where would I put the 20k (where would I solder it to? Pin 5?)
Also which of those read points is the vgpu and which is vmem?


Yes, the positive to pin #5 and the negative to either pin#7 or you can pick a ground on the PCB such as the copper around a screw hole. I believe the Vgpu measure point is one of the readings that you marked as being 1.1V or the 1.13V. The only way to know for sure is to power up the card and see if one of those points rises under load, like when you run a game or ATITool or something. As for the mem I am not sure yet but I will look at the pix and try to point them out to you.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yes, the positive to pin #5 and the negative to either pin#7 or you can pick a ground on the PCB such as the copper around a screw hole. I believe the Vgpu measure point is one of the readings that you marked as being 1.1V or the 1.13V. The only way to know for sure is to power up the card and see if one of those points rises under load, like when you run a game or ATITool or something. As for the mem I am not sure yet but I will look at the pix and try to point them out to you.


Alright sweet, I'll pick up a 20k pot tomorrow and get it on








I also got a lot of caps coming in so I'll put those on too and report back


----------



## tha d0ctor

for the vgpu readpoint I would saved the bios of the card in gpu-z and open them up in nibitor and see what the bios voltage is set at to make sure we get it 100% correct, I don't want you frying your 8600 over an overlooked detail..

vMEM should be near the back of the memory chips. There are so many SMRs back there Iw ould start with the corner ones when probing and be incredibly careful!


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump for new title

Oh and don't foget:

Power= Capacitance*VoltageÂ²*Frequency


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Bump for new title

Oh and don't foget:

Power= Capacitance*VoltageÂ²*Frequency


U mean P=C*(V^2)*f?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


U mean P=C*(V^2)*f?


You got it. It's useful info to know.









BTW, I've not for gotten the DFI info you posted. Just need to take another look at those threads again.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Bump for the new thread title, it's our brainchild


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


Bump for the new thread title, it's our brainchild










Yeah, I like knowledge. Very useful thread for developing my electronic skills


----------



## Martkilu

Got my new caps in today (Rubycon, 6.3v, 3900uF) so I'll be modding the 8600 tonight. Quick question about the pots, 2 10K's in series = 20k right? (Just making sure







). Also what should I have resistance at when I first solder it on?


----------



## FtW 420

Tune the VR to max resistance (20 K) before you solder it in. Then when powered on lower the resistance to increase voltage.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Tune the VR to max resistance (20 K) before you solder it in. Then when powered on lower the resistance to increase voltage.

Alright thanks








Got a lot going on ATM so I'll report back when I can


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump

added a couple more IC's to the list.

EDIT: Added another link

Quote:



-INFO: What is the best pencil to volt mod with?


----------



## Martkilu

So my solder isn't working right (dunno how to explain it, other than it wont "stick" to the part it's soldered too, soldering the same way I did on my cmoy which worked fine)
Would a hot glue gun work? (Metal will still be touching properly, but the glue will help hold it in place)


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
So my solder isn't working right (dunno how to explain it, other than it wont "stick" to the part it's soldered too, soldering the same way I did on my cmoy which worked fine)
Would a hot glue gun work? (Metal will still be touching properly, but the glue will help hold it in place)

Are you tinning the wire and mod point? Hot glue will most likely not keep it connected.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Yes tinning is recommended, do you have any other tips that you could try or maybe run run current tip over some fine grit sandpaper to remove the buildup. Also make sure you wipe the tip off onto a wet sponge to remove the excess solder to slow down the residue left on the tip

EDIT: A damp sponge I mean, you dont want to get water drippping on your potential solder point


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Are you tinning the wire and mod point? Hot glue will most likely not keep it connected.


tinning? Not really sure what that means

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yes tinning is recommended, do you have any other tips that you could try or maybe run run current tip over some fine grit sandpaper to remove the buildup. Also make sure you wipe the tip off onto a wet sponge to remove the excess solder to slow down the residue left on the tip

EDIT: A damp sponge I mean, you dont want to get water drippping on your potential solder point



No other tips, its a PoS soldering iron that came from a toolkit off Newegg (it came with no screws in it so I had to use some PC screws). Never done the sponge thing before. Should I just go get a new soldering iron/tip?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


tinning? Not really sure what that means

No other tips, its a PoS soldering iron that came from a toolkit off Newegg (it came with no screws in it so I had to use some PC screws). Never done the sponge thing before. Should I just go get a new soldering iron/tip?


Here is what tinning is:

http://www.mediacollege.com/misc/solder/tinning.html

And I would probably look into getting a better soldering iron, atleast one with the pencil tips that you can change at will and use fine tips with.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Here is what tinning is:

http://www.mediacollege.com/misc/solder/tinning.html

And I would probably look into getting a better soldering iron, atleast one with the pencil tips that you can change at will and use fine tips with.


Would radioshack have a decent one, or can you recommend a decent one?


----------



## FtW 420

The radio shack ones work alright, I have one of the nexxtech models that switch between 15 - 30 watts. The tip it came with is a bit bigger than I like but it still works OK.
I usually fold up a piece of paper towel & damp it, works like a sponge just doesn't last as long.


----------



## CL3P20

You need more heat if you are melting solder but its not bonding with the intended point..

ie- I use ~450-500F to solder wires and VR's... only takes one shot.. but adding caps requires more heat, as you really need to melt the solder on the PCB to have it bond well...using ~680-750F for capacitors makes them easy work.

I would recommend getting some really fine solder..and cleaning the point as Voltdrop mentioned..helps a ton. Sometime the PCB has a thin film over the top..gets in the way once you try to solder.









** Side note..almost had a catastrophic failure with GTX275







...found some points ..not so suitable for caps.







. Turns out the points I picked for output caps on the PCB were before the inductors...so the caps blew on startup, dealing with the inrush current going to the inductors! Smoke an fire an stink...but it was just the caps and the wires I added for output... ppphhew! GPU is all good.. picks to come. Have to run for some batteries for the camera


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
You need more heat if you are melting solder but its not bonding with the intended point..

ie- I use ~450-500F to solder wires and VR's... only takes one shot.. but adding caps requires more heat, as you really need to melt the solder on the PCB to have it bond well...using ~680-750F for capacitors makes them easy work.

I would recommend getting some really fine solder..and cleaning the point as Voltdrop mentioned..helps a ton. Sometime the PCB has a thin film over the top..gets in the way once you try to solder.









** Side note..almost had a catastrophic failure with GTX275







...found some points ..not so suitable for caps.







. Turns out the points I picked for output caps on the PCB were before the inductors...so the caps blew on startup, dealing with the inrush current going to the inductors! Smoke an fire an stink...but it was just the caps and the wires I added for output... ppphhew! GPU is all good.. picks to come. Have to run for some batteries for the camera









Good suggestions CL







. Also glad to hear the card is alright


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, close one








lucky its still alive......


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
You got it. It's useful info to know.









BTW, I've not for gotten the DFI info you posted. Just need to take another look at those threads again.

Good to know!There are tons of useful info there.Post what u can!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
You need more heat if you are melting solder but its not bonding with the intended point..

ie- I use ~450-500F to solder wires and VR's... only takes one shot.. but adding caps requires more heat, as you really need to melt the solder on the PCB to have it bond well...using ~680-750F for capacitors makes them easy work.

I would recommend getting some really fine solder..and cleaning the point as Voltdrop mentioned..helps a ton. Sometime the PCB has a thin film over the top..gets in the way once you try to solder.









** Side note..almost had a catastrophic failure with GTX275







...found some points ..not so suitable for caps.







. Turns out the points I picked for output caps on the PCB were before the inductors...so the caps blew on startup, dealing with the inrush current going to the inductors! Smoke an fire an stink...but it was just the caps and the wires I added for output... ppphhew! GPU is all good.. picks to come. Have to run for some batteries for the camera

















and.....









Patch makes his caps look like they're on fire and you set yours up in flames. lol

At least the card is OK.


----------



## CL3P20

worst part is..now I have cleanup + recap..and Bastiaan is still waiting..









** on the +side..testing on stock air cooling with input caps only..GPU is stable at 725mhz core / 1548mhz shaders and 1188mhz mem. Shaders need more juice it seems for 1584+mhz..3D scores fell and occasional lockup







Might have to lock fan speed above 50% for +1.2v ..VRM temps climbing 1c for every .02v...not too bad..for stock.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

well, waiting isnt bad if you get updated








most of the time i run 100% fan speed if im benching/gaming, so fan speed isnt a problem


----------



## Martkilu

At school right now, will try to post a pic when I can.
I got 4 x 6.3v 3900uf caps soldered to the 2.5v cap's backside.
I also got the vGPU measuring point done.
I'm picking up some liquid electrical tape today so I can add the pots for the vGPU mod.

The tinning and cleaning did the trick, except for mounting to the PCB. To mount to the PCB I melted some solder on top of the existing solder and soldered to that. Ghetto but I think it'll work. I started it up in the comp ran ATItool and nothing caught on fire







. I'll stress test some tonight and re-oc it all. I think my soldering iron isn't hot enough like CL3P20 said. I'm going to buy a new one this weekend.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
At school right now, will try to post a pic when I can.
I got 4 x 6.3v 3900uf caps soldered to the 2.5v cap's backside.
I also got the vGPU measuring point done.
I'm picking up some liquid electrical tape today so I can add the pots for the vGPU mod.

The tinning and cleaning did the trick, except for mounting to the PCB. To mount to the PCB I melted some solder on top of the existing solder and soldered to that. Ghetto but I think it'll work. I started it up in the comp ran ATItool and nothing caught on fire







. I'll stress test some tonight and re-oc it all. I think my soldering iron isn't hot enough like CL3P20 said. I'm going to buy a new one this weekend.

Edit: I forgot, I have to add 2 more caps on the other side


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
most of the time i run 100% fan speed if im benching/gaming, so fan speed isnt a problem









Noted.









*Im trying to get a shot of these crispy wires with macro...will post some shots of GPU as well [as I still have yet to do so







].

@ Bastiaan- the only other suitable points for 2ndary output caps are:

1. front side of the PCB..but will prevent the use of a stock cooler
2. backside of the GPU core..but will prevent the use of any aftermarket cooling that requires a backplate to be installed

...please advise me on if you would like to go for one of the above options..or rather abandon the install of the output caps.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, i could always change their position if i want to, so go with the backside








i'll be running it stock cooling the first few weeks/months anyways.


----------



## CL3P20

bad closeup of wires...










Gonna get started on the relocation.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, crispy wires are crispy








if a pro makes a little mistake like that, how would it have turned out if i did it myselve...
keep it up Dr. you can do it


----------



## CL3P20

GPU just got finished running looped 3D'06 for 1hr @ 725/1548/1200 full Q features enabled..







stock voltage of 1.19v for GPU and 2.15v for vMEM..







its just fine..my garage still stinks like charred insulation though. lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

nice speeds








lol at the smell, i know how it smells, pretty awsome if you like it...


----------



## Martkilu

Still have to add a few caps and pots but thats for tonight. Trying to see how far this will OC on air (stock cooler atm, vf830 later).


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*

















Still have to add a few caps and pots but thats for tonight. Trying to see how far this will OC on air (stock cooler atm, vf830 later).


Its a good start, like the caps, nice work


----------



## CL3P20

@ Martkilu- once you get your heat figured out for your soldering..slamming those caps right on the PCB will be a cake walk. IMO- wires are convenient to use..but be careful with length..we cannot directly measure the effects of the added inductance to the PWM circuit...but everything on paper says it can produce negative results.

Cant wait to see some results!


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Its a good start, like the caps, nice work










Thanks








Soldering job is only so-so I'm afraid but first time with the "tinning" which was infinitely helpful!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ Martkilu- once you get your heat figured out for your soldering..slamming those caps right on the PCB will be a cake walk. IMO- wires are convenient to use..but be careful with length..we cannot directly measure the effects of the added inductance to the PWM circuit...but everything on paper says it can produce negative results.

Cant wait to see some results!










Never thought they'd hurt, I'll prob solder directly on then next time








Running ATITool's scan for artifacts atm, 4:00 mins in at 690 core, 1500 shaders, 890 mem.

I was extremely surprised the caps didnt blow up when I first turned it on







Even more so when it actually loaded stress test xD
If it's 15:00 stable then I'll validate (5Mhz up it hits an error or artifacts after ~8 mins).
After I validate I'll put the pot on








Thanks soo much for your help so far everyone









Edit:
Well it's stable for 15 mins, but load temps hit 107c for the last 30 seconds so I might wait to get my 8800gt back (friend borrowing it, I'll use the cooler off of it) before I push a bit more. I'll still get the pots on tonight most likely though


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


Thanks








Soldering job is only so-so I'm afraid but first time with the "tinning" which was infinitely helpful!

Never thought they'd hurt, I'll prob solder directly on then next time








Running ATITool's scan for artifacts atm, 4:00 mins in at 690 core, 1500 shaders, 890 mem.

I was extremely surprised the caps didnt blow up when I first turned it on







Even more so when it actually loaded stress test xD
If it's 15:00 stable then I'll validate (5Mhz up it hits an error or artifacts after ~8 mins).
After I validate I'll put the pot on








Thanks soo much for your help so far everyone









Edit:
Well it's stable for 15 mins, but load temps hit 107c for the last 30 seconds so I might wait to get my 8800gt back (friend borrowing it, I'll use the cooler off of it) before I push a bit more. I'll still get the pots on tonight most likely though


It can be somewhat intimidating at first but youll get used to it. Looks like your starting to get the hang of it already. Looking forward to the final results


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


It can be somewhat intimidating at first but youll get used to it. Looks like your starting to get the hang of it already. Looking forward to the final results










Thanks









Yeah much more confident in soldering skills now, gunna be tricky doing the pots cuz the legs are so thin and close to each other. Most likely going to order a new soldering iron this weekend, looking at reviews atm.


----------



## CL3P20

You can use the wire leads for the pots..because you are just dealing with resistance, and not current...only wire leads on the caps are considered "less than ideal" but some instances warrant them..like space requirements..installation issues etc.

nice job btw..half of modding GPU's is pushing your 'comfort level'


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


You can use the wire leads for the pots..because you are just dealing with resistance, and not current...only wire leads on the caps are considered "less than ideal" but some instances warrant them..like space requirements..installation issues etc.

nice job btw..half of modding GPU's is pushing your 'comfort level'










Interesting.. Learning more than I would have imagined when I first started thinking of vModding on my own. At first I was going to just send CL3P20 my 8600gt but then thought I should try and learn it and well, its a lot of fun when it doesn't blow up xD

Is 1 Farad a significant boost over a 3900uF cap? I found 2.5v 1 Farad caps on ebay for somewhat cheap.

Edit: Expensive but there's also a 10 Farad cap

Edit 2: I'm asking because 1uF is a millionth of a farad IIRC, and 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Power= Capacitance*VoltageÂ²*Frequency


 so wouldn't this give it a significant boost?


----------



## CL3P20

Not necessarily ..capping at this level is more about filtering fluctuations out of the power circuitry in order to push more voltage through..or just to keep the GPU more stable by providing rock solid current supply.

According to various datasheets and other writings on the matter, raising the uf level should increase filtering capacity of a circuit..as well as decreasing the voltage delta. We are still talking about mA here though... 1-10Farad is overkilling-overkill


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Not necessarily ..capping at this level is more about filtering fluctuations out of the power circuitry in order to push more voltage through..or just to keep the GPU more stable by providing rock solid current supply.

According to various datasheets and other writings on the matter, raising the uf level should increase filtering capacity of a circuit..as well as decreasing the voltage delta. We are still talking about mA here though... 1-10Farad is overkilling-overkill










Well this -is- overclock.net








Was just curious, looks like I'll stick with my 3900uf caps









I also found a soldering iron in my garage (slowly converting it from random tools everywhere hell into a workshop) that looks almost exactly like a Weller WP35, would this be a good soldering iron to use?


----------



## CL3P20

It would be great actually! Only thing much better is something with adjustable temp...but thats more for flexibility with uses than anything.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
It would be great actually! Only thing much better is something with adjustable temp...but thats more for flexibility with uses than anything.

Turns outs it's a Weller WP25, which is awesome







Works so much better than my old one. I'm about to solder the caps directly to the card (and add one) I'll post pics soon


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
Turns outs it's a Weller WP25, which is awesome







Works so much better than my old one. I'm about to solder the caps directly to the card (and add one) I'll post pics soon









Nice find in the garage


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Nice find in the garage









Ja







Hesitant to use it at first... last tool I found (drill) literally fell apart in my hands after 20 seconds of use. Tip broke, battery fell off in 2 pieces, top spinny majig came off so I am very skeptical of the stuff I find down there.
Also does "Fluke" make good DMM's? My dad's getting tired of me using his and "theres a fluke and a different yellow DMM down there, go find one".


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
Ja







Hesitant to use it at first... last tool I found (drill) literally fell apart in my hands after 20 seconds of use. Tip broke, battery fell off in 2 pieces, top spinny majig came off so I am very skeptical of the stuff I find down there.
Also does "Fluke" make good DMM's? My dad's getting tired of me using his and "theres a fluke and a different yellow DMM down there, go find one".

Fluke is top notch, no doubt about it. Your dad knows his equipment


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Fluke is top notch, no doubt about it. Your dad knows his equipment










Sweet ^_^, now I just have to find it somewhere down there..

Edit: One cap is still on floppy simply because it will block the mem IC if soldered directly on. I'll oc the memory eventually (first getting a new HSF from HitandRun with mem chips). I would put the pot on but the highest resistance I can get it to is 19.6k which I thought might be a tad too low without a better HSF. Not sure what it will bump voltage too.

Pics of new caps and a much better vGPU measuring point


----------



## Voltage_Drop

What was the measured resistance of the mem IC FB?


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


What was the measured resistance of the mem IC FB?


I haven't measured the mem IC yet, only the GPU one. Do I measure the FB to GND pins again? That would be pin 4 for FB, 7 for GND on the APW7067N IC.

Also last time I measured for 200k, 20k, 2k because I wasn't sure which to do. Which should I do this time? Or all of them







?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


I haven't measured the mem IC yet, only the GPU one. Do I measure the FB to GND pins again? That would be pin 4 for FB, 7 for GND on the APW7067N IC.

Also last time I measured for 200k, 20k, 2k because I wasn't sure which to do. Which should I do this time? Or all of them







?


Yes, FB to ground, and use the 2k on the DMM


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Yes, FB to ground, and use the 2k on the DMM


Alright, be back soon








Just curious what does the FB mean and how does the resistance affect it/the chip?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


Alright, be back soon








Just curious what does the FB mean and how does the resistance affect it/the chip?


FB is the feedback which controls the output of error amplifier. You set the error amplifier with resistance in parallel with the COMP pin to keep it from going over a certain voltage to protect the components. By lowering the resistance of the feedback loop it allows for more voltage by upping the error amplifiers setting.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


Alright, be back soon








Just curious what does the FB mean and how does the resistance affect it/the chip?


At 20k it starts at ~7.5k and just goes up by .01...forever it seems like. Got annoyed past 10.8 so I put on 200k and it's at 18.3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


FB is the feedback which controls the output of error amplifier. You set the error amplifier with resistance in parallel with the COMP pin to keep it from going over a certain voltage to protect the components. By lowering the resistance of the feedback loop it allows for more voltage by upping the error amplifiers setting.


So how does the pot "override" the other resistance? Or do they go together, and if they go together then wouldn't it just lower voltage? (just trying to wrap my head around it)

Edit: Added an extra fan to help keep load temps down, just a temp solution until I get the hsf









Edit: The extra R4 fan allows 695c,1515s,890m at 87c max load, as opposed to the old 690c,1500s,890m at 105-107c load


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


So how does the pot "override" the other resistance? Or do they go together, and if they go together then wouldn't it just lower voltage? (just trying to wrap my head around it)


Pal u must study a little psysics!!















By soldering a pot in parallel with the stock resistor u lower the OVERALL resistance!
Say u have 5kOhm stock resistance.
If u add a 100kOhm in parallel, u have a new combined resistance
Rnew=(Rstock*Rpot)/(Rstock+Rpot)
Rnew=(5*100)/(5+100)=*4,76...kOhm!*
There u go!U lowered the resistance so the error amplifier is tricked and will increase the voltage!(am i right Voltage Drop??)

U get how it works?


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Pal u must study a little psysics!!















By soldering a pot in parallel with the stock resistor u lower the OVERALL resistance!
Say u have 5kOhm stock resistance.
If u add a 100kOhm in parallel, u have a new combined resistance
Rnew=(Rstock*Rpot)/(Rstock+Rpot)
Rnew=(5*100)/(5+100)=*4,76...kOhm!*
There u go!U lowered the resistance so the error amplifier is tricked and will increase the voltage!(am i right Voltage Drop??)

U get how it works?









I know some basic basic physics (I slept through the high school course last year







but I'm planning on learning more. That makes more sense now, just a tad hard to wrap my head around. Is there a way to calculate how much resistance ups the voltage? If I soldered the pots on now with that resistance how much would it raise voltage ? How do you figure out what size pots are needed based off of the resistance?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Pal u must study a little psysics!!















By soldering a pot in parallel with the stock resistor u lower the OVERALL resistance!
Say u have 5kOhm stock resistance.
If u add a 100kOhm in parallel, u have a new combined resistance
Rnew=(Rstock*Rpot)/(Rstock+Rpot)
Rnew=(5*100)/(5+100)=*4,76...kOhm!*
There u go!U lowered the resistance so the error amplifier is tricked and will increase the voltage!(am i right Voltage Drop??)

U get how it works?










Yes you are correct Theo







. And physics is a must to completely understand the concept of electronics as it is the father of electronics. Though I really dont look at it as tricking it, more as in setting its value. The factory predetermines the FB resistance which controls the error amplifier to keep it within the tolerance of the chip or GPU. We, as volt modders, are just adjusting this setting to create our own effects to push our components. Most of the time a component(such as a GPU or CPU) can take more than what they set it for. Though they are weighing in the performance vs longevity when they decide on its value as oppossed to us. We dont care about how long it will last because by then it more than likely time for an upgrade









@markilu-general rul of thumb for finding the correct amount of resistance is to take the original resistance of the FB->ground value and to multiply that by 20. Notice how Theo picked a 100k value for the mod and that the stock value of the FB was 5k. He chose that becuase it was the multiple of 20 and it came really close to the factory value of FB resistance.


----------



## theo.gr

I dont think there is a way to calculate the voltage increase cos i dont think the VRM circuitry is linear(







) but u can write down the values u get from several pot decreases and u ll get a basic idea.Thats why u need a DMM after all!!!!









U can figure out the pot value by the resistor u are planning to solder in parallel with.
Say the stock resistance is 4,5 kOhms u multiply by 20 =90 so u ll get a 100kohm pot.

Of course the more u lower the resistance of the pot,the faster the overall combined resistance will increase...So be careful!I remnd u ,the values are* not* connected *LINEARLY*!!!

(ps:hit the +rep button once in a while







)


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey Pizzaman I would recommend adding this to the gtx260 portion.

If anything it will make a quieter card. Replacing the stock caps with a little higher voltage capable caps.










Forgot to add the other pic


----------



## CL3P20

@ maxx - I see 3x blank spots for additional inductors too...which will definitely knock the whine down a lot more...problem is finding similar inductors to use


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ maxx - I see 3x blank spots for additional inductors too...which will definitely knock the whine down a lot more...problem is finding similar inductors to use










Can you show me where? Me and my limited knowledge.


----------



## CL3P20

your pic...front side of the PCB..the only blank spots that have 2x solder pads..two of them are just before the first set of SMD type caps...looks like possible a position for a surface mount cap or inductor..not sure.. The other is in the same pic, at the right hand side..far edge of the PCB..that looks certainly like a surface mount cap position for input cap.

Cap the input phase's on that thing... 1200-2400uf and 16v


----------



## MADMAX22

Quick question, how do I know which side to put the positive on these.

Update on performance so far.

With both cap jobs done I can now bench at 810core 1620 shader and it doesnt reset to lower clocks. Atleast not so far. If I go above that it will reset. Atleast Im making head way. 
Before these mods it would reset at anything close to 750 or so core and corresponding shader.

Oh and the noise is allmost completely gone.


----------



## CL3P20

Thats a solid improvement for sure. Nice job.

As for the + ..your going to have to probe those pads with the GPU active..to determine. If I were to guess, I would say the pad closer to the input phases will be + ...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Quick question, how do I know which side to put the positive on these.

Update on performance so far.

With both cap jobs done I can now bench at 810core 1620 shader and it doesnt reset to lower clocks. Atleast not so far. If I go above that it will reset. Atleast Im making head way.
Before these mods it would reset at anything close to 750 or so core and corresponding shader.

Oh and the noise is allmost completely gone.

Good job!

Test the two pads with you DMM to see which one is ground.

I was looking at your pics you posted earlier and saw the same thing Cl pointed out. The blank places were the ref-design called for either caps and/or inductors to go there.

Unlike the GTX 280 which are all reference cards (provided by nVidia) made by Flextronics, GTX 260's are all reference designs. Non of which are made by Flextronics. So board makers have stock with ref-design, but have still slimed down the cards.

Is that GTX by chance an XFX card?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice work Max! Your modding skills are getting impressive


----------



## MADMAX22

Its a evga card.

Thanks guys. This is some pretty fun stuff (when it goes right lol).

Theres just one thing with these cards. Basically the bios and evga voltage tool when set to 1.18 v the gpu gets 1.23v. Which is fine as far as temps go.

Now if I set 1.20 or higher which gives me about 1.236 or so when I run a bench or furmark it causes a blank screen and gpu volts drop to 0.76 or such. Not sure whats causing it, guess these gpus just dont like higher volts or something.

Ill try and probe those spots and throw some caps on there and see if that does anything.

EDIT: Not to mention Im gonna have to drill some holes in the cooler. Its one of those waterblocks with the full face heat sinc so you can air cool the vregs and stuff. If I drill some holes in it then Ill be able to get some readings while its up and running and then add the caps if I get some good readings to do so.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Its a evga card.

Thanks guys. This is some pretty fun stuff (when it goes right lol).

Theres just one thing with these cards. Basically the bios and evga voltage tool when set to 1.18 v the gpu gets 1.23v. Which is fine as far as temps go.

Now if I set 1.20 or higher which gives me about 1.236 or so when I run a bench or furmark it causes a blank screen and gpu volts drop to 0.76 or such. Not sure whats causing it, guess these gpus just dont like higher volts or something.

Ill try and probe those spots and throw some caps on there and see if that does anything.

The drop to .76v sounds like OCP. More caps does help. Hmmm, don't see a OCP mod in the OP.....which IC is your's again?

EDIT: For that matter any GPU mod point....


----------



## MADMAX22

I think the one for vgpu is the vt1165mf

I looked and noone that I have scene reference it has found anything and I couldnt find anything. Its the chip that allows control of vgpu from software and stuff, same as in the ati hd4850 or some such card.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
I think the one for vgpu is the vt1165mf

I looked and noone that I have scene reference it has found anything and I couldnt find anything. Its the chip that allows control of vgpu from software and stuff, same as in the ati hd4850 or some such card.

Yeah thats a voltera chip and I have yet to find a data sheet for it, I dont think they have released them to the public yet but who knows, maybe someone can find it


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Yeah thats a voltera chip and I have yet to find a data sheet for it, I dont think they have released them to the public yet but who knows, maybe someone can find it









Yep thats the name. I spent about an hour on google last night looking for it because I new it would help you guys help me







but couldnt find any info on it.


----------



## PizzaMan

I just did my ninja google and found...


----------



## MADMAX22

Nicely done dude. I couldnt find anything lol.

Now that fb would be for the vgpu mod but right, really I can do that thru software or bios flash which all seem to work for the most part.

Any ideas on ocp or whatever.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Nicely done dude. I couldnt find anything lol.

Now that fb would be for the vgpu mod but right, really I can do that thru software or bios flash which all seem to work for the most part.

Any ideas on ocp or whatever.

Yes that is for the GPU. Only way I know how to do the OCP mod is with a data sheet to locate the correct pin. Though maybe NinjaMan can locate that as well


----------



## Martkilu

OCP mod is on xtremesystems if it's reference, appears to be the same chip
Pic:


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Nicely done dude. I couldnt find anything lol.

Now that fb would be for the vgpu mod but right, really I can do that thru software or bios flash which all seem to work for the most part.

Any ideas on ocp or whatever.

Since that chip controls your memory it will work for it to.

Though, after reading some translated chinese website, I think the switching freq may also be controled by the software controlling the chip. Just doesn't totally rule out hard modding OCP, but there is the possiblity it might.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
OCP mod is on xtremesystems if it's reference, appears to be the same chip
Pic:









But which pin on the IC is that connceted to? That is the question.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
But which pin on the IC is that connceted to? That is the question.

Massman just says a 50k ohm resistor between the red points does the trick, not sure if it's connected to the vt chip.. I'll keep googling


----------



## MADMAX22

Well here is a pic of mine, not sure but it looks like it goes to that first pin.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

never mind I had that wrong

I ninja'ed my first reply

EDIT: definitely looks identical, is that resistance 37k?


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
never mind I had that wrong

I ninja'ed my first reply

EDIT: definitely looks identical, is that resistance 37k?

I would have to pull it out to find out. Thing is I dont have a 50kohm vr, just 15kohm ones. I dont think those would cut it really seeing as how at XS the guys were talking about finding different settings for different oc's. If it would work Ill pull it now and try it out.


----------



## PizzaMan

Bumped the thread on XS. Maybe we'll get an answer.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


I would have to pull it out to find out. Thing is I dont have a 50kohm vr, just 15kohm ones. I dont think those would cut it really seeing as how at XS the guys were talking about finding different settings for different oc's. If it would work Ill pull it now and try it out.


Seems like a fairly reputable source as Ive used many mods from that site, but I cant say for sure without having the data sheet in front of me. And I doubt Voltera is going to give it up being as they are trying to do away with us voltmodders and it would counter their reasons for producing the chip in the first place. Just speculating though, they could have different motives


----------



## MADMAX22

Wanna say thanks to everyone for helping me out on this. Appreciate it.

Pizzaman Im pretty darn sure its the pin I marked. Allmost positive but would have to check continuity to be sure.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Wanna say thanks to everyone for helping me out on this. Appreciate it.

Pizzaman Im pretty darn sure its the pin I marked. Allmost positive but would have to check continuity to be sure.


No problem Max, wish I knew more about the chip. But yes, the only way to know for sure is to verify it with DMM. Hope this mod works out for you!


----------



## MADMAX22

OK just checked and it does go to that pin that I marked.

Only thing is mine reads like 148kohm across that resister.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

What does it measure from here to ground?


----------



## MADMAX22

disregard


----------



## MADMAX22

OK on the side you marked I read 23.32kohm and the other side is 248kohm which is the same as that pin I marked.

EDIT: I had the wrong reading. thats correct. 
__________________


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


OK on the side you marked I read 23.32kohm and the other side is 248kohm which is the same as that pin I marked.

EDIT: I had the wrong reading. thats correct. 
__________________


hmmm.....I was hoping for 37k but that isnt going to work. let me bust out the calculator and see what the appropriate size resistance would be. let me think about this for a little bit as my brain is running on fumes and I need some coffee.

Okay this isnt making sense at all. The stock resistance for the XS card is 37k and they added a 50k in parallel with that and they state it takes it to 25k to be stable at 1.25V possibly even lower to make it stable at 1.3V. Well a 50k in parallel with a 37k is 21.26k which is off from their calculation. And your measured resistance is 23.32k which is already lower than 25k and you cant achieve stability over 1.2V I think you said. I dont know, something isnt right here


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


hmmm.....I was hoping for 37k but that isnt going to work. let me bust out the calculator and see what the appropriate size resistance would be. let me think about this for a little bit as my brain is running on fumes and I need some coffee.


No worries, thanks.

Im getting there also but its my weekend and I dont have to work tomorrow


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Check my previous post as I have edited it with my findings


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Max Im really unsure up to this point given the error in numbers and anything I would say would be pure speculation without the data sheet. If only I had an equation or something to work with but as of now I do not feel confident in recommending you to do anything at this point without further research.

EDIT: only thing I can say is double check the resistance of your card and hope its 37k but even then I am weary of the poor mathematics derived from the source as even the OP from XS states they he doesnt know where it came from. He said something about checking GOOC WW for a 1GHZ verification of the mod







I dont know Max, I am sorry!


----------



## MADMAX22

Well thanks for the help, question though.

So I tried soldering a few resisters across the marked resister to see what I got.

The output of the resister on the point you marked allways stays the same at 23.5 to 24kohm.

The resistance to ground from the pin on the chip is what changes, from the 248kohm down to whatever, in my case with a 30kohm resistance if I remember correctly it dropped to like 54kohm.

So basically if that pin on the chip (or the other side of the resister from where you marked) is what we need to decrease (I think its decrease) then I just need to find out how much I need to decrease it by. I think a 200kohm vr across that chip would be the ticket and go from there.

I will have to pick one up to play with it though if thats even the ticket Im not sure.

EDIT: went ahead and measured the two chips several times and this is what I got.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Well thanks for the help, question though.

So I tried soldering a few resisters across the marked resister to see what I got.

The output of the resister on the point you marked allways stays the same at 23.5 to 24kohm.

The resistance to ground from the pin on the chip is what changes, from the 248kohm down to whatever, in my case with a 30kohm resistance if I remember correctly it dropped to like 54kohm.

So basically if that pin on the chip (or the other side of the resister from where you marked) is what we need to decrease (I think its decrease) then I just need to find out how much I need to decrease it by. I think a 200kohm vr across that chip would be the ticket and go from there.

I will have to pick one up to play with it though if thats even the ticket Im not sure.

Interesting development you have there. you could put some resistors in series and play around with it to obtain the desired resistance and see if it helps your OCP. Im really confused at this moment and need some help as this is uncharted territory. It would be nice if we could figure out this OCP mod for the voltera chips, how sweet would that be







. Oh and GOOC stands for, "Gigabyte Open Overclockers Championship".


----------



## MADMAX22

Ill definatly play with it. Not sure if I would kill the card if I changed it to much but baby steps I guess.

I took the readings some more and updated the pic for those two resisters showing the readings. Not sure if that helps.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MADMAX22* 
Ill definatly play with it. Not sure if I would kill the card if I changed it to much but baby steps I guess.

I took the readings some more and updated the pic for those two resisters showing the readings. Not sure if that helps.

That 34k looks as if it is connected to pin 30 and Im not really sure what any of those pins are. Possible though that you could kill the card applying power to it changing the resistances not knowing for sure what it is exactly that you are changing. Maybe CL3P20 has done this mod or can help to figure this out before you brick the card, and that is something that I do not want to happen. Im going to try and get a couple hours of sleep and try to make it to church tomorrow and I will check back on this thread and see where we are at. Keep playing around and see what you can find out or use the power of google to aid you in your quest voltmodder


----------



## CL3P20

pencil the resistance down a bit and check for changes...I have done OCP on 5870..but thats it for ATI.. never actually hit OCP on any ATI GPU..even with 1.6v


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


pencil the resistance down a bit and check for changes...I have done OCP on 5870..but thats it for ATI.. never actually hit OCP on any ATI GPU..even with 1.6v










^^^I was thinking the same thing. Just pencil it. If it doesn't give you any more head room, then it's most like programmed into the chip and there is no way to physically hard mod it.

I'm thinking you should just go back to the "i need more caps" table.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


pencil the resistance down a bit and check for changes...I have done OCP on 5870..but thats it for ATI.. never actually hit OCP on any ATI GPU..even with 1.6v










When no resistors are to be found, bust out the black warrior


----------



## MADMAX22

Hey guys, two of the three spots that you pointed out Cl3p20 are good for caps. The one closest to the edge of the pcb I couldnt get any continuity between it and anywhere else however the inner most two went to the same spots as the three caps allready installed.

Found this last night also LINK I just wish they had more info on the mod. Apparently that is the resister but theres another one wired as well and not sure what thats for.

Scroll down to the bottom of that page and youll see what Im talking about.

Apparently its dinos22, assume its the same one over at XS. Shot him a pm but im not to active over there so who knows if he will respond.


----------



## CL3P20

You have the OCP mod correct..they simply removed the resistor and soldered the VR across both of the points. I am not sure what the third wire in the pic is for..must be vcore mod.


----------



## MADMAX22

Quick update guys. I removed my last pic since the readings I had were off for some reason.

Basically it only goes to ground on two of the three ground pins on the power connectors so I had to get the right ones.

Anyways the risister next to the chip reads 160kohm on the volterra side and when I penciled down the resister to read about 70-50kohm I was able to avoid the ocp from what I could tell. So basically it works now Ive just got to get the right VR to put on it as with my 120fan blowing on it keeps removing the pencil mark lol.

The other resister in that pic that they have a wire soldered to I think is just for reading the resistance. That side of the resister is connected to the volterra side of the other resister so you can change the resistance of the one for the mod then use the other one to get your reading from I guess.

That is unless you have to do both resisters but I dont think thats the case.

Anyways initial results I got 810core 1620 shaders at 1.26vgpu (read with MM) and was able to pass several benchmarks without it downclocking.

Ill post more results and pics once I get all the parts to finish the job and test the various resistance settings some more just to verify that it works thru a range of voltages.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MADMAX22*


Quick update guys. I removed my last pic since the readings I had were off for some reason.

Basically it only goes to ground on two of the three ground pins on the power connectors so I had to get the right ones.

Anyways the risister next to the chip reads 160kohm on the volterra side and when I penciled down the resister to read about 70-50kohm I was able to avoid the ocp from what I could tell. So basically it works now Ive just got to get the right VR to put on it as with my 120fan blowing on it keeps removing the pencil mark lol.

The other resister in that pic that they have a wire soldered to I think is just for reading the resistance. That side of the resister is connected to the volterra side of the other resister so you can change the resistance of the one for the mod then use the other one to get your reading from I guess.

That is unless you have to do both resisters but I dont think thats the case.

Anyways initial results I got 810core 1620 shaders at 1.26vgpu (read with MM) and was able to pass several benchmarks without it downclocking.

Ill post more results and pics once I get all the parts to finish the job and test the various resistance settings some more just to verify that it works thru a range of voltages.


Cool findings Max, as long as your OCP is isnt kicking in then you are good, nice OC BTW, keep playing around with it and post the results


----------



## 1156

hey guys, im currently not confident enough with a soldering iron to do the OCP mod soldering resisters on top of each other(im talking about my 8800gt)

but, if all it is doing is lessening resistance, than couldnt i just scribble over those resistors? like a pencil mod?

and if so, if i put a tiny line, and lessen the resistance slightly, will that only raise the OCP trigger slightly? or do i have to measure it and get it to exactly a certain amount of resistance?

cheers


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
hey guys, im currently not confident enough with a soldering iron to do the OCP mod soldering resisters on top of each other(im talking about my 8800gt)

but, if all it is doing is lessening resistance, than couldnt i just scribble over those resistors? like a pencil mod?

and if so, if i put a tiny line, and lessen the resistance slightly, will that only raise the OCP trigger slightly? or do i have to measure it and get it to exactly a certain amount of resistance?

cheers

Most likely a pencil mod would work. Would need to read the data sheet to be for sure.


----------



## CL3P20

penciling just wont get a 1.4k or whatever resistor down to 100ohms... you can try..maybe you'll get lucky and change it just enough to help out some.


----------



## 1156

ok, thanks, i MIGHT try it, ill see, dont wanna screw it up, its my primary card while my 4870 is being RMAd

now, on another matter, i have just been doing some 06 runs on my 8800gt 256mb, and arent sure what to do to get more points, i have my core at 876, shaders 1796, mem 955, with my e8400 @ 4ghz, and im getting 14005 3dmarks, now, how can a get better scores? is it safe to push my mem voltage any higher? its at 2.11 under load now, and they are hynix

what can i try to get higher scores? should i be pushing my shaders more? like instead of my core? or as well?

edit: just disabled physx, will see if that helps


----------



## MADMAX22

Mod your OS, try and get a OS with as little running as possible. I had a thread on it in the howbot section.

Core is most beneficial followed by memory but core is limited by shader straps so ....

I dont know about the hynex, I was gonna ask the same question. My 9800gtx+ have samsung and they can handle 2.2 or so, atleast mine do. They oc nicely as well however my gtx260 has hynex and they dont oc as well.


----------



## 1156

thanks, rep+, ill try find your thread

so your saying that if i raise my shader, than i will possibly be able to get my core higher too? or am i just guessing wrong by what you mean with shader straps


----------



## MADMAX22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


thanks, rep+, ill try find your thread

so your saying that if i raise my shader, than i will possibly be able to get my core higher too? or am i just guessing wrong by what you mean with shader straps 


http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/4976...er-straps.html

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nching-os.html

Not really, its just that at certain shader straps your core cant go any higher without changing your shader to the next higher level.

That being said usually try and raise your core the highest it will go before maxing out the other items. Generally core and memory are what matter in the 3d benching in my experience.


----------



## CL3P20

for 3D Mark tests...raising shader straps will net you an additional 100 points..each strap


----------



## Martkilu

I think I might've killed my 8600gt today, redid the caps (better layout) and had done the gnd of the vmod when I had a good bad idea. I wired the pots to a fan header and that can plug into a fan "holder" which I wired to the chip. Pics coming up, but after I did that it won't boot so bleh. Should I undo it or is it something easy I'm missing?


----------



## CL3P20

double check your resistance level at the fan header plug..then check all mod connections for continuity...


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


double check your resistance level at the fan header plug..then check all mod connections for continuity...


will do and report back

Edit: All connections look good and resistance is still the same @ the fan header (I ran it first unplugged and second plugged, could that be it?)


----------



## PizzaMan

OK, so my dreams of capping memory are shot out the window. I looked at the 240 pin layout and it has 22 voltage inputs. No way I'm putting 22 caps on one stick of ram, let alone two.

http://pinouts.ru/Memory/dimm_ddr2_pinout.shtml


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


will do and report back

Edit: All connections look good and resistance is still the same @ the fan header (I ran it first unplugged and second plugged, could that be it?)


 Are you seeing the resistance level of the circuit..or the VR? Just checking..you did use continuity mode to check the mod connection from VR->ground, right? because if the mod point is loose, you will only see the resistance value of the VR...

*Q-* unplugged= ? resistance .
plugged = ? resistance .

@ Pizza.. hipro DDR maximizer any1?







[not needed for DDR3 as far as I know..so its only useful for good D9's]







at the price though


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Are you seeing the resistance level of the circuit..or the VR? Just checking..you did use continuity mode to check the mod connection from VR->ground, right? because if the mod point is loose, you will only see the resistance value of the VR...

*Q-* unplugged= ? resistance .
plugged = ? resistance .

@ Pizza.. hipro DDR maximizer any1?







[not needed for DDR3 as far as I know..so its only useful for good D9's]







at the price though


I checked resistance on the fan "holder" and I'll go check them both plugged in. When I first tried to run it, the pots were unplugged from it so it shouldve gone fine. I'll check with the pots momentarily.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


I checked resistance on the fan "holder" and I'll go check them both plugged in. When I first tried to run it, the pots were unplugged from it so it shouldve gone fine. I'll check with the pots momentarily.


With pots plugged in @ 20k horseshoe on the DMM, its .71, without them in it's .76
Everything seems to be soldered on correctly, any ideas?

Edit: sorry for double post, though I hit edit


----------



## CL3P20

check for solder touching between the legs of the caps..


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
check for solder touching between the legs of the caps..









95% sure that's what it was.. I took it out, yelled at it a bit, unsoldered and resoldered all the caps and now its working fine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ Pizza.. hipro DDR maximizer any1?








[not needed for DDR3 as far as I know..so its only useful for good D9's]







at the price though

Just curious what exactly is the hipro DDR maximizer? I looked at a few sites carrying it and it seemed to just be able to change voltage as far as I could tell


----------



## CL3P20

Im sure the yelling helped..I like to think I scare my hardware into working correctly for me.. otherwise they 'get teh iron!'









the DDR maximizer allows independent adjustments of vDD and vDDq for memory... the 2x rely on each other for setting memory voltage and reference or driving voltage. DDq can bring stability with high OC's..as it typically is increased with DD [ie just like in a mobo BIOS.. vDIMM and Ref voltage







]. You can also pump 3v to your D9's if you so desire ...


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Im sure the yelling helped..I like to think I scare my hardware into working correctly for me.. otherwise they 'get teh iron!'









Sigging that xD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
the DDR maximizer allows independent adjustments of vDD and vDDq for memory... the 2x rely on each other for setting memory voltage and reference or driving voltage. DDq can bring stability with high OC's..as it typically is increased with DD [ie just like in a mobo BIOS.. vDIMM and Ref voltage







]. You can also pump 3v to your D9's if you so desire ...

3v wouldn't kill it?







This ram intrigues me.

On another note I get my 5770 on friday (newegg is 2nd day airing back from RMA







) so I can mod it and setup my WC'ing for it!









Never thought I'd have so much fun volt modding and soldering stuff.. Almost impulse bought another 8600gt to mod this morn


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Im sure the yelling helped..I like to think I scare my hardware into working correctly for me.. otherwise they 'get teh iron!'









the DDR maximizer allows independent adjustments of vDD and vDDq for memory... the 2x rely on each other for setting memory voltage and reference or driving voltage. DDq can bring stability with high OC's..as it typically is increased with DD [ie just like in a mobo BIOS.. vDIMM and Ref voltage







]. You can also pump 3v to your D9's if you so desire ...

Heh, my striker can pump 3v through BIOS.









It also has DDRref for the controller and lanes A & B. These D9's are for suicides only and don't stay in the rig long enough to do any GTLref adjusting of the DDR channels.

Tried some runs tonight. Think one stick has died again(would make third time). Back to the oven and freeze it goes. Grabbed another Ballistix stick and ripped two ICs off of it taking the spreaders off.







No hope for that one. Broke out the hair drier on another Ballistix stick. I got it safely free'd and jacketed in an OCZ flex II spreader. Sticks don't even want to do 1300 tonight. :/ Looks like I just need to pick up some cans of duster this weekend. Just gonna blast them with LN2.

I'm determined to get them to 1350 to shave some off my Pi times.

Some more of you guys going to join the LCC?


----------



## CL3P20

@ Martkilu- glad your having a good time..this is such a rewarding way to kill hardware









I think you need to make a small chiller for your RAMz, Pizza ... A baby 1x ...like a 20oz bottle inside a 4Qt thermos 'er somethin... I mean crap, 9$ in DICE will get you ~6lbs...thats gotta last longer than 'duster










* I got a small AC pump from a Zalman reserator that works for submersible app's..would be perfect for you..runs 3/8" tubing ...say 'you'll build it' and I'll ship it to you..


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Okay got some newb questions here. What are D9's? And what is the LLC,(Liquid Coolers Club)?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Okay got some newb questions here. What are D9's? And what is the LLC,(Liquid Coolers Club)?

D9's are basically the cream of DDR2 memory. The best batch (if memory serves me right) are Micron D9GMH.
The early ballistix sticks used to use these ICs, they are renowned for reaching really high overclocks. I have a set in my rig (the other set is still double sided but fails at overclocking past 1066). One day, when I have no need for them I will suicide them, but for now they serve me well


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Okay got some newb questions here. What are D9's? And what is the LLC,(Liquid Coolers Club)?

D9= Micron D9's. GMH, GKX, GCT....ect

LCC= Low Clock Challenge. We are having a OC contest here.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
D9= Micron D9's. GMH, GKX, GCT....ect

LCC= Low Clock Challenge. We are having a OC contest here.

I'll prob enter this weekend but my sempron will prob get destroyed







I'll see if I can borrow my mates Ph2-550. After reading it the rules are the number of cores and you can't go above 4.0Ghz?

If D9 is cream of the crop ddr2, whats cream of the crop ddr3?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
I'll prob enter this weekend but my sempron will prob get destroyed







I'll see if I can borrow my mates Ph2-550. After reading it the rules are the number of cores and you can't go above 4.0Ghz?

If D9 is cream of the crop ddr2, whats cream of the crop ddr3?

CORSAIR DOMINATOR GTs and KINGSTON HYPERXs...


----------



## Starbuck5000

All micron RAM is D9, when it comes to oc'ing if you are using D9's you want 1GB sticks that are double sided as the clock better than the denser Micron stuff. That said the low voltage DDR2 is also very good and a lot easier to get hold of

Right now its Hyper-X or Hyper BBSE ram if you are using any of the Core i's. For DDR3 lga 775 the micron D9's are still better as a lot of the DDR3 board have issues with the low voltage ram(even with the newest bios's)


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


All micron RAM is D9, when it comes to oc'ing if you are using D9's you want 1GB sticks that are double sided as the clock better than the denser Micron stuff. That said the low voltage DDR2 is also very good and a lot easier to get hold of

Right now its Hyper-X or Hyper BBSE ram if you are using any of the Core i's. For DDR3 lga 775 the micron D9's are still better as a lot of the DDR3 board have issues with the low voltage ram(even with the newest bios's)


What about a Sempron 140?








I'll be upping it soon, just not sure when.

Edit: Just got some D9LPK from a customers build, is that any good?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thanks coffeejunky and PizzaMan for explaining that to me. Here are some photos of my new harware. Getting ready to overclock the i3 to 4GHz any advice? Im going to have to wait on the OC though until I can get my 212 mounted cuz I did away with the plastic clips on my 775 board and I dont have a backplate yet for the 1156


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
CORSAIR DOMINATOR GTs and KINGSTON HYPERXs...









For DDR3 Micron D9GTR are the cream so far. Be careful with the HyperX not all are Micron, some are Elpida.

Here's a list for ya. The DDR3 list is currant. The DDR2 list is 2 years old and doesn't have the new low voltage stuff.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...-ic-chips.html

As for the newer low-voltage(2.0v) DDR2 Micron, they do not OC well. They will do ~1100Mhz. Though, they die a quick death when overvolted. The 2.2v version handle voltage much better. In my tests, the newer (2.0v) sticks are faster at same speed and timings. RMA'd 4 pairs of Tracers back in 07 before I figured out how to freeze and cook them.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
RMA'd 4 pairs of Tracers back in 07 before I figured out how to freeze and cook them.









Thats what i am about to do!Do you remove the cooler off the stick?Whats temps and for how many minutes?


----------



## PizzaMan

If you ever go to remove the heat spreaders, heat the sticks up til they burn your fingers just a little. Then remove the spreaders. You may need to reheat during the process of removing them. If you pull to hard you'll pull the IC right off the PCB.

You can leave them on during cooking. Cook ~350-400F for ~7-10min. Each oven is a little different. With GPUs you can easily smell when the solder is molten and 'burning' a little bit. With memory it's just a hint of solder you will smell. I normally give them about 30-45 secs after I smell solder. Got to hang close and check it every min or so.

The first pair of erroring sticks I cooked come out of the oven a total no post. Put them in the freeze and they came out like new. I always freeze them first. Cooking is the last resort.


----------



## theo.gr

Ok i will freeze them.I put them in a plastic bag right?And on the freezer for an hour?What about condention?


----------



## MADMAX22

Just let them dry and air out after you take them out.


----------



## theo.gr

i cooked them to no results...
Only freezing them works and only for a few minutes...
I think i will cook them again for 10-12 minutes and to 200 C this time.Nothing to lose do i?
I am pretty sure if i straped her to a phase change it would run just fine!!!


----------



## Patch

Hey Pizza,

I don't know how this fits in to the thread, but it's very useful.

Extreme low temp tolerance of different caps.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Hey Pizza,

I don't know how this fits in to the thread, but it's very useful.

Extreme low temp tolerance of different caps.

Nice Patch, it definitely fits as Pizza has a cap section in the OP that needs to be filled out. I cant wait to dice out so I can try these caps out. I was trying to get that NB pot off of Doc from the bloodrage before he left but I was too late and he left for the service. He's going to hold it for me until then and then Im going to throw it on the Katana if it will fit


----------



## theo.gr

Hey guys 1 quick question.
Does anyone know if *uP SEMICON* (they make all the uP controllers for ati cards) *has closed or been sold?
*
I cant find anything about them on the net...An i remember vividly that i visited their site a thousand times to search for dadasheets...??????


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Hey guys 1 quick question.
Does anyone know if *uP SEMICON* (they make all the uP controllers for ati cards) *has closed or been sold?
*
I cant find anything about them on the net...An i remember vividly that i visited their site a thousand times to search for dadasheets...??????

I dunno... strange though. I too have been to their site before.

*off topic.. Voltera BIOS updates for 5850 and 5870 to unlock GPUv editing :

1. Use these or create your own CCC limits in RBE to allow for more OC headroom

5850 Asus BIOS edited OC limit for CCC

5870 Asus BIOS edited OC limit for CCC

2. Use beta, custom BIOS found here-> http://www.people.freenet.de/BAGZZlash/RBE_124beta.exe


----------



## PizzaMan

CL amd Patch, thx I'll get you guys updated here soon. Trying to catch up on a few things.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Hey guys 1 quick question.
Does anyone know if *uP SEMICON* (they make all the uP controllers for ati cards) *has closed or been sold?
*
I cant find anything about them on the net...An i remember vividly that i visited their site a thousand times to search for dadasheets...??????



This is not the site you are looking for. (Passes hand slowly throw the air)

http://www.upi-semi.com/


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
CL amd Patch, thx I'll get you guys updated here soon. Trying to catch up on a few things.

This is not the site you are looking for. (Passes hand slowly throw the air)

http://www.upi-semi.com/

***??????????????
THATS IT!
I was googling for uP semicon and the damn search engine didnt find the upi-semi??????????????
Thanks man!!!!

EDIT:
Here is the datasheet for the 5770 PCB: LFR84FH v1.0

http://www.upi-semi.com/ProductFiles..._DataSheet.pdf

I found the FB and i ll try vmod sometime soon,currently applying vmem mod on my card.
I just hope there will be support for this chip on next MSI...It has I2C interface!

EDIT:I am working on vmod for this PCB so be ready for thank you s!!!









HOLY CRAP!!!
I was so unlucky today!!!While i was modding my card i shorted the resistor responsible for the vMEM voltage...I tried to remove the solder but i have no solder sucker and while i was at iti think i *cracked the little resistor...*
*CRAP!!The new resistance was 6,84kohm.*
but GOD was with me today!!!!
I knew the def resistance was 3,52 so i figured the only way to repair the card was to *COMPLETE THE MOD!!!!!!*I calculated i needed 7,25 kohm VR in parallel so i grabbed a 20k and soldered VERY CAREFULLY!!!!!!!!!
I measured and TADAAAAAAAH!3,52k!!!!!!!
Then i though why waste the effort so i made it 3,38







result is 0.05volts more on SAMSUNGS and *50MHz or more OC*!!!!!!!!!!!Now stressing as we speak!!!!


----------



## CL3P20

pics or it never happened


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
pics or it never happened









HAHAHHAHA OK i will post some when my bro returnes with the cam but there is nothing to see in them.Its just an ordinary mod that also happens to be a fix thats all!Its just me who got MAD !!!
btw i played CO4 no problems!But these SAMSUNGs dont seem to like going over 1400MHz.How much volts should i give them?1,55v is stock.
Would 1,7-175 be safe?


----------



## PizzaMan

OK, got us updated.

Theo, I just clicked on one of the uP IC listed in OP to find the site.









Also, have you got any progress on the DFI mods? I'm just waiting on you, so the thread can have the privilege of hosting your pics and mod points.


----------



## YerMother

Hi guys I've looked at the vmod you've done on here for the non-ref XFX4890:










But mine is a slightly different setup. The chip on mine is a uP62204NJ VCB99H and where the resistor should be for the mod (shown by arrow) is missing; just the holes in the PCB are there. Thought mine was the same. It is a XFX 4890 ZSFC. Bought it thinking it would easily clock to 900mhz but can't even reach 890 without it locking up.









Any suggestions?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YerMother*


Hi guys I've looked at the vmod you've done on here for the non-ref XFX4890:

But mine is a slightly different setup. The chip on mine is a uP62204NJ VCB99H and where the resistor should be for the mod (shown by arrow) is missing; just the holes in the PCB are there. Thought mine was the same. It is a XFX 4890 ZSFC. Bought it thinking it would easily clock to 900mhz but can't even reach 890 without it locking up.









Any suggestions?


Post up some pics of your IC. Try to get close and clear pics if you can.


----------



## YerMother

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Post up some pics of your IC. Try to get close and clear pics if you can.


Will do, they're plumbed in at the mo. Will take one out and post some pics; hopefully tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YerMother* 
Will do, they're plumbed in at the mo. Will take one out and post some pics; hopefully tomorrow. Thanks

Is this the same card..?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


OK, got us updated.

Theo, I just clicked on one of the uP IC listed in OP to find the site.









Also, have you got any progress on the DFI mods? I'm just waiting on you, so the thread can have the privilege of hosting your pics and mod points.










Yap i hope i will find time to post this weekend ok?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Yap i hope i will find time to post this weekend ok?


That's cool man. No rush. Just keeping it top of mind so we don't forget.


----------



## theo.gr

Well here u go (for now)
These are the v measure points for the DFI LP DK P45 T2RS/TURBO/PLUS/ELITE
followed by vdroop mod.




i also found these.
I think they are rather useful.They are samsung memory chip ID tables.
for every samsung chip out there!
http://www.samsung.com/global/system...phics_code.pdf

http://www.samsung.com/global/system...uide_q2_09.pdf


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice modding Theo







So hows that board treating you? Also like the links to the Samsung tables


----------



## theo.gr

Well as much as i d like to accept the compliment i havent performed the mod. *YET!*
Just have it in my pc for now and the nick is for knowing who contribute the material to this thead!!









I dont think that the mod is really needed.
It just makes the v droop 0,005v instead of 0,01v.
Like giving 1,525 BIOS>1,515VDROOP>>>1,520 WITH VDROOP MOD.No big deal right?
The board is rather quite accurate and VERY stable supplier of voltage cos i measured with DMM!

Here is the vMEM mod for the NON REFERENCE DESIGN PCB 5770.This PCB is more quite,energy efficient and smaller.
Its used on POWERCOLOR 5770PCS+ and CONNECT3D 5770
This is the vMEM mod that i successfully performed both VR and pencil.
*USE at your own risk*
VGPU will follow soon,as soon as i figure it out!

*ENJOY*


----------



## PizzaMan

Fixed the IC mistake you PM'd me about Theo.

On the DFI board vdroop pics, what are the extra connections that aren't labeled?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Fixed the IC mistake you PM'd me about Theo.


Good man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


On the DFI board vdroop pics, what are the extra connections that aren't labeled?


Not too sure








I think they are custom made CLEAR CMOS switch.
Anyway someone that need to perform the mod should only solder a 20k VR in the resistor pointed!
Is that clear?


----------



## YerMother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Post up some pics of your IC. Try to get close and clear pics if you can.

Here you go (Sorry couldn't get any closer):


----------



## PizzaMan

Great pics. Here is FB. Measure the resistance between it and ground.

EDIT: Theo, got the DFI and 5770 non-ref updated







thx again.

Double edit: Just caught the Samsung info. Added a new GDDR info section and added the Samsung info. Now we just need to get the other module makers on there.


----------



## YerMother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Great pics. Here is FB. Measure the resistance between it and ground.


Hi PizzaMan resistance from FB to ground is 2.009kΩ

Thanks again.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YerMother* 
Hi PizzaMan resistance from FB to ground is 2.009kΩ

Thanks again.

OK

2 x 20 = 40 So you want to use a VR at or close to 40KOmhs.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Great pics. Here is FB. Measure the resistance between it and ground.

I think that is the IC i posted for u isnt it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
EDIT: Theo, got the DFI and 5770 non-ref updated







thx again.

Nice!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Double edit: Just caught the Samsung info. Added a new GDDR info section and added the Samsung info. Now we just need to get the other module makers on there.

I think i have a pdg for HYNIX memory somewhere!I ll post it when i find it!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YerMother* 
Hi PizzaMan resistance from FB to ground is 2.009kΩ
@YERMOTHER
Thanks again.

@YERMOTHER
iS THIS A cost effective 4890?uSING THE Up6204 MY 5770 does?
Your will help a lot in vgpu for my 5770...The spot to solder seem tiny though


----------



## PizzaMan

Yes sir, that's the IC


----------



## theo.gr

ΟΚ.
Well today i decided one thing.Since for the moment (and for quite some time from now) i am broke and in no condition to replace any killed H/W i wont be OCing or modding any H/W that i am using in my PC...
i had a terrible day today trying to repair my mobo that didnt recognise my dying BALLISTIX and after that the HDDs...so now i got it running again i ll be just contributing info and advise...
Mod will begin for me as soon as i put some EUR in my pockets


----------



## YerMother

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
OK

2 x 20 = 40 So you want to use a VR at or close to 40KOmhs.

So i need to solder the VR from the pin on the IC you've labelled FB to ground?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YerMother* 
So i need to solder the VR from the pin on the IC you've labelled FB to ground?

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
u WOULDNT DO THAT!!!
U most likely short the IC cos the legs are tiny!
U d better solder on the red dot pizzaman pointed for u.The dot is connected to the IC leg .
U7 can always ckeck for direct connection of another pointti the FB that has greater clearance for soldering!


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
u WOULDNT DO THAT!!!
U most likely short the IC cos the legs are tiny!
U d better solder on the red dot pizzaman pointed for u.The dot is connected to the IC leg .
U7 can always ckeck for direct connection of another pointti the FB that has greater clearance for soldering!


That is what you should do^^^. Those tiny IC packages are hard to solder on so its best to use the alternate mod point to solder. The SOIC IC pins are a little easier to solder on cause they have bigger pins. Still mark off the soldering area well with some tape so you dont accidentally get solder somewhere else and short something out. Also clean the mod point well with some Isopropyl alcohol


----------



## YerMother

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
u WOULDNT DO THAT!!!
U most likely short the IC cos the legs are tiny!
U d better solder on the red dot pizzaman pointed for u.The dot is connected to the IC leg .
U7 can always ckeck for direct connection of another pointti the FB that has greater clearance for soldering!


LOL that was my point. My soldering is not quite up to that!







But i will be able to pick up the other point marked with the red square.


----------



## YerMother

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


iS THIS A cost effective 4890?uSING THE Up6204 MY 5770 does?
Your will help a lot in vgpu for my 5770...The spot to solder seem tiny though










Theo what did you mean by this? Are you asking whether it's a non reference "cheaper model"? If so then I guess yes is the answer to that









Thanks for the help guys I already have the voltage points; they are the same. I'll report back some results soon


----------



## theo.gr

good for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## FtW 420

Picked up another 8800 gt from craigslist, finally got one with samsung memory (ran 775/1944/1100 with stock cooler when I got it home). It's a galaxy brand, little bit different than what I see in the list but doesn't look too tricky. One neat thing, it has a jumper to go from 1.1 - 1.2 - 1.3V right on the card. Just not quite enough...


















Looks like vgpu on the front

















A couple ICs that could be mem, I'm thinking this one, back of the card bottom left


----------



## coffeejunky

I had one of those...for a day until it died and Galaxy wouldn't replace it








Has two power inputs too, for extra stability apparently?
Interested to see results for it tho.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Stickied upon request


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
Stickied upon request

Thank-you very much Schubes


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Thank you for the sticky


----------



## CL3P20

Woot! Sticky finally!!!









@ Ftw- those IC's will do 1200mhz no prob.. just need ~2.25v...good cooling will see 1.3ghz for mem. Cant wait to see results...that might be a good GPU for the forum warz comp... you can get almost 70% OC on that with water or better...


----------



## theo.gr

Good work for the sticky!!!!!!!!


----------



## FtW 420

I've done the vgpu & vmem mods on the Galaxy 8800 gt, tested & working. Couldn't find this one anywhere else so I'll post up the mods.

VGPU









VMEM


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I've done the vgpu & vmem mods on the Galaxy 8800 gt, tested & working. Couldn't find this one anywhere else so I'll post up the mods.


U could post them in the IF ITS MODDED IT BELONGS HERE thread!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


VGPU









VMEM










I see for the vGPU mod u solder on a SMD cap's end.Weird???








Could u solder anywhere else?Just out of curiosity!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Stickied upon request


+1 for you sir







Thank you very much.

Thanks to everyone how has contributed.









Keep'em come'n.

FTW, Gotcha updated. Thx man


----------



## 1156

is it alright to post untested(or at least as of yet) volt mods here? it really should work, considering you pretty much worked it out pizza 

well here is the MSI GeForce 210 VMOD (VCORE, VMEM, MEASURE)



Might be the same for other geforce 210s, who knows, hopefully i will get a chance to test this sometime, my friend has managed to kill the card somehow, so he is RMAing it, so if they accept the rma then he might want me to do the mod for him, and then i can report back on whether it works


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
is it alright to post untested(or at least as of yet) volt mods here? it really should work, considering you pretty much worked it out pizza 

well here is the MSI GeForce 210 VMOD (VCORE, VMEM, MEASURE)



Might be the same for other geforce 210s, who knows, hopefully i will get a chance to test this sometime, my friend has managed to kill the card somehow, so he is RMAing it, so if they accept the rma then he might want me to do the mod for him, and then i can report back on whether it works 

Kind of would rather post it confirmed, but I can post it "untested" as it might simplify someone looking to test or work the mod.


----------



## 1156

cool, well dont post it for the moment, but anyone who googles it will probably find my post or thread anyway, so no need really, leave it until its tested


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
cool, well dont post it for the moment, but anyone who googles it will probably find my post or thread anyway, so no need really, leave it until its tested

heh, already posted and labeled as *untested*. I'll just leave it and if you can test it I'll remove the note.


----------



## YerMother

Just an update, used a 50kohm VR in the end as that is all i could get: Set it up so that it idles at 1.130V and is around 1.48 on load. Dead pleased! Both cards stable at 950MHz and broke 24,000 on 3DMark06









Thanks again! Heres some pics:

















Sie


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YerMother*


Just an update, used a 50kohm VR in the end as that is all i could get: Set it up so that it idles at 1.130V and is around 1.48 on load. Dead pleased! Both cards stable at 950MHz and broke 24,000 on 3DMark06









Thanks again! Heres some pics:

















Sie


Nice mod and scores


----------



## stanglx302

I want to try the XFX 4890 mod, but I would like to use a VR instead. Does anyone know what value I should buy?

http://i389.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/Resistor.jpg


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


I want to try the XFX 4890 mod, but I would like to use a VR instead. Does anyone know what value I should buy?

http://i389.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/Resistor.jpg


Depends on the voltage regulating IC that is on your particular card and the FB resistance. What is the IC # on your card? It will look like the square one in the pic.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Depends on the voltage regulating IC that is on your particular card and the FB resistance. What is the IC # on your card? It will look like the square one in the pic.

I will check that out later on tonight and see.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
I will check that out later on tonight and see.

No problem, just let us know when you are ready and we will help you Vmod that thing


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


No problem, just let us know when you are ready and we will help you Vmod that thing










Darn.. mine is laid out a little different. That resistor was not there. I triple checked it against the picture and I'm 100% sure mine is slightly different. I didn't realize how small this stuff actually is... WOW. I had 2 pairs of glasses on and was still straining. I have a major head ache now. I don't think my vision is good enough to continue on... but thanks for the offer of help.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

No problem, CL3P20 can do it for you for a small fee if you still want it done. Sorry to hear about your vision man, dont strain your eyes or you will only make them worse.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
*No problem, CL3P20 can do it for you for a small fee if you still want it done.* Sorry to hear about your vision man, dont strain your eyes or you will only make them worse.

tha d0c will as well







depending on said location..he might save you a few $ on shipping costs....


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


tha d0c will as well







depending on said location..he might save you a few $ on shipping costs....


D0c has done to basic training and will be gone for 4 months.


----------



## CL3P20

... I'll eat good food for him ..while he's gone..best of luck d0c


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


Darn.. mine is laid out a little different. That resistor was not there. I triple checked it against the picture and I'm 100% sure mine is slightly different. I didn't realize how small this stuff actually is... WOW. I had 2 pairs of glasses on and was still straining. I have a major head ache now. I don't think my vision is good enough to continue on... but thanks for the offer of help.



Vision is over-rated. Soldering tiny components is done mainly with the force.

Contrary to conventional wisdom, you're not gonna damage your eyes by straining them. Your ciliary body ain't harmed by the workout, and most "strain" is simply dryness caused by staring intently without blinking for a length of time (TV, computer screens, video games, reading, driving, soldering, etc..). Normally we blink every 4 to 5 seconds.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


tha d0c will as well







depending on said location..he might save you a few $ on shipping costs....


Man I wish d0c was still here, that was my partner. I just thought Id throw some advertisement your way cuz that is what you do


----------



## CL3P20

"..you have some liquid tape on your lab-coat Dr. Patch"


----------



## Patch

Red or black??!!

Hey Pizza, I've tested and clarified OCP mod for 5870. It allows me up to at least 1.42v on two cards under water. One card can do 1.5v for at least a short time.










Here's a pic of the mod on one of my cards:










The other card I burned out the soldering pad on the PCB so I had to solder the resistor directly to the controller pin. Works just fine.









Also, here's a link to the evbot GPUv hard mod. Not useful for most folks because you need to have an evbot. I've done it on both cards and it works fine. Downside is that you actually have to be in 3D mode at the time you set voltages or it will just adjust the 2D voltages.


----------



## PizzaMan

Thanks for the heads up. That's the volterra vt1165mf, correct? Asked XS to clarify which pin was connected to OCP a couple weeks ago and never got a reply.

Do you think a 20K VR would work? Maybe tuning to a lower resistance you get you further.

+rep, a very good job









Not updated yet, but will be soon.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Thanks for the heads up. That's the volterra vt1165mf, correct? Asked XS to clarify which pin was connected to OCP a couple weeks ago and never got a reply.

Do you think a 20K VR would work? Maybe tuning to a lower resistance you get you further.

+rep, a very good job









Not updated yet, but will be soon.

You can use 20k VR and tune it...that will work as well.. but the existing resistor must be removed before the mod is functional. Thanks to Patch for testing this one out..after the fact. A lot of folks have been PM'ing me at XS trying to get more info on this IC.. I posted everything I had







.

*18k is the max 52A setting for the circuit..tuning lower provides nothing.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Sorry to hear about your vision man, dont strain your eyes or you will only make them worse.


Yeap... getting old sucks. I have 20/20 at 5 feet and greater, but put something right up in my face and I'm blind as a bat. I'm wearing glasses right now to be on the computer. When I go out on my boat though, I can see things wayyyy off in the distance that nobody else can make out.


----------



## Patch

I used a 20K VR on the other card and dialed it to 18K before soldering. If I find time, I may play with it a bit to see if I can improve things some. I won't know what resistance I'm changing the resistor to, but I can measure overall resistance across the circuit to get back to my starting point if needed. If I remember correctly, it's about 13.5 K with the 18K resistor in place.


----------



## PizzaMan

5870 OCP and EVBot links updated Patch. Once again, thank you very much.

Made a slight change to the OP title. Felt appropriate being stickied and all.

Also added link to the V'mod Squad.


----------



## coffeejunky

I know I'm only going for a pencil mod, but I have a couple of questions.

1. How many strokes does it usually take to shade a resistor, I was thinking of doing three at a time then re-checking voltage? Is that too low or too high?

2. I've heard pencil mods can degrade, how quickly does this usually happen?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
I know I'm only going for a pencil mod, but I have a couple of questions.

1. How many strokes does it usually take to shade a resistor, I was thinking of doing three at a time then re-checking voltage? Is that too low or too high?

2. I've heard pencil mods can degrade, how quickly does this usually happen?

1. I usually do just do a few strokes, from end to end, measuring the resistance each time to make sure it is not to low from the stock and then check the voltage output afterwards. Penciling is time consuming because it is hard to nail down that perfect resistance. So that is why I usually just use a VR and adjust on the fly.

2. Not sure about the life expectancy of the applied lead because like I said before, I gave up on that method for ease and precision. I believe PizzaMan added some info on penciling in the beginning of this thread and states the best pencils to use for the mod.

EDIT: You have the general idea down of being moderate on the application and checking the output afterwards









What card are you modding, the 4850?


----------



## PizzaMan

I had a dream the other day. I dream about a "Resistance Pen". The pen has a wire coming for the end that is long and has a alligator clip for clipping it to a ground source. The tip is tiny and very sharp for probing and even being able to press a little bit into solder points to keep it place a little better. The middle of the pen is a series of VRs: 400K, 100K, 50K, 20K, 10, 1K, and a 500Ohm. Giving the pen the ability to tune between no resistance and ~580K with great precision and the ability to test possible mod points for voltage increases on-the-fly. ahhhh, what a great tool it would be. Another perk would be to give it a build in DMM to display its own resistance.


----------



## Patch

That's a great idea. And doable. You could even rig something up like that at home.

Now if they could only come up with some type of removable conductive glue (think post-its for solder points)......


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


1. I usually do just do a few strokes, from end to end, measuring the resistance each time to make sure it is not to low from the stock and then check the voltage output afterwards. Penciling is time consuming because it is hard to nail down that perfect resistance. So that is why I usually just use a VR and adjust on the fly.

2. Not sure about the life expectancy of the applied lead because like I said before, I gave up on that method for ease and precision. I believe PizzaMan added some info on penciling in the beginning of this thread and states the best pencils to use for the mod.

EDIT: You have the general idea down of being moderate on the application and checking the output afterwards









What card are you modding, the 4850?


Thanks, REP.
I will be modding my reference 4850...Only want to go to 1.35v or so. A hard mod is not going to be possible for me, neither the skills or tools.
Will probably be doing it next week some time (broadband is cut off, so need something to do...time consuming is good, lol)


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Thanks, REP.
I will be modding my reference 4850...Only want to go to 1.35v or so. A hard mod is not going to be possible for me, neither the skills or tools.
Will probably be doing it next week some time (broadband is cut off, so need something to do...time consuming is good, lol)


No problem







Do you have a DMM to measure the resistance and voltage? That is a must whether you are penciling or hardmodding. Good luck on the mod and let us know if you need any help


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
No problem








Do you have a DMM to measure the resistance and voltage? That is a must whether you are penciling or hardmodding. Good luck on the mod and let us know if you need any help









Yeah have got a digital multimeter...would be lost without it around the house.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Yeah have got a digital multimeter...would be lost without it around the house.

You should have the required tools then to complete a successful mod then







Should be relatively painless. Just dont get to excited and push it to hard and brick your card like I did on my first Vmod







. And keep an eye on those temps and test it for artifacting(ATITool, GPUTool)just dont use furmark cuz it will get your FETS hot and is not meant for Vmodded cards. Test the stability of it in games and benchmarks as well









Im sure you know most of this stuff already being you're the ATI Editor and all, just covering bases


----------



## 1156

should be sweet man, pencil mods are easy, theres pretty much nothing else that needs to be said other than what vdrop said, iirc one of the 4850 pencil mods wont let you above 1.4v, so go for that one rather if your aiming for 1.35, so there is less to go wrong, like if you pencil it way too much or anything then the highest it will go is 1.4v, so it shouldnt turn it into a paperweight too quickly if you make a mistake, this is just from memory, so if its another card im thinking of then sorry 

anyway, off topic, but im pretty bored and keen to do some more mods to my hardware, any idea what i should do? im thinking about buying some 1.2k resistors(normal ones, not surface mount) and then using wires and doing a easier ocp mod for my 8800gt, since im not keen on trying to solder another surface mount resistor ontop of the current one, i could use wire leading to other resistors, thoughts?

and what else can i do when i do that while the iron is nice and hot? its my sig rig, minus the 4870, since its at rma lol, i have seen a whole bunch of P5K mods, i have done the pencil vdroop mod, but it doesnt look like any of them will benifit me unless im doing some hardcore OCing, which isnt gonna happen with the stock e8400 heatsink(1.5" pure alu :-O)


----------



## PizzaMan

I think your idea on the OCP mod would work just fine.


----------



## 1156

yea, just checking having wires ect wont add resistance or anything like that


----------



## PizzaMan

Not enough to matter. Just tune to the desired resistance before you solder.


----------



## 1156

was meaning non variable ones, but yea, sweet as :-D
will probably give that a go when i get a chance to head up to dse


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Thanks, REP.
I will be modding my reference 4850...Only want to go to 1.35v or so. A hard mod is not going to be possible for me, neither the skills or tools.
Will probably be doing it next week some time (broadband is cut off, so need something to do...time consuming is good, lol)


When modding a 4850 you should ALL TALK WITH ME!!!















I ve modded 3 of them!!!
1,35 will give u 800core easy maybe 820 but be sure to cover the pencil or it will move from the resistor!
Hard mod d be the best choise!These cards go HIGH!!!But u need good cooling!!!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


When modding a 4850 you should ALL TALK WITH ME!!!















I ve modded 3 of them!!!
1,35 will give u 800core easy maybe 820 but be sure to cover the pencil or it will move from the resistor!
Hard mod d be the best choise!*These cards go HIGH!!!But u need good cooling*!!!


 Yup..cant stress the last part good enough







..like theo said, 1.35v for 800mhz... but even 1.58v wouldnt take my 4850's over 870mhz...







...temp limitations on water


----------



## theo.gr

Well a chip that was designed for 750 on 3 phase and is used @625 @1,15v on 2 phase wont hit more than 830-840 even with 1,6...Except if u use some LN2








Had mine both 820MHz just fine with VRs!!!


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Hey, recently i tried pencil modding my non reference 4890 with the picture shown in the 1st post of the thread and how u just lower the resistance on that resistor. Well i have a XFX hd 4890 ZSFC version 1.6, and it seems my card is missing that resistor. So i am wondering if u guys could help me find out which resistor i should modify to get higher volts :]


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
Hey, recently i tried pencil modding my non reference 4890 with the picture shown in the 1st post of the thread and how u just lower the resistance on that resistor. Well i have a XFX hd 4890 ZSFC version 1.6, and it seems my card is missing that resistor. So i am wondering if u guys could help me find out which resistor i should modify to get higher volts :]

That's exactly what mine looks like. I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## CL3P20

If you have the data sheet for the IC, just look up the FB pin..and use continuity to trace the FB pin to a pad or resistor.







..mod there.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
If you have the data sheet for the IC, just look up the FB pin..and use continuity to trace the FB pin to a pad or resistor.







..mod there.

umm im kinda new to this stuff so im sorry







and i have no idea what any of those acronyms meant :/ can you type them all out? and help simplify so even a noob like me can understand ><

EDIT: by IC do you mean datasheet for the chip? i still dont really get it :[


----------



## CL3P20

No..sorry, I really dont have time







...its the wifes Bday today and Im not supposed to be on









Pizza or voltage drop can get you going...I'll check in later







...I can tell you your wasting your time if you dont have a digital multi meter...


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


No..sorry, I really dont have time







...its the wifes Bday today and Im not supposed to be on









Pizza or voltage drop can get you going...I'll check in later







...I can tell you your wasting your time if you dont have a digital multi meter...


lol ok and also i have a DMM, i measured those two points right there in my little red circle, and its 2.0 kilo ohms. so it seems that that is not it :/


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


lol ok and also i have a DMM, i measured those two points right there in my little red circle, and its 2.0 kilo ohms. so it seems that that is not it :/


The IC is the square black chip like you posted in the pic. What are the #'s on your IC for your card?


----------



## FtW 420

OK the datasheet shows pin 20 is FB (the red arrow is on pin 20 in the pic in the first post, right on the corner).
Take a DMM set to continuity (the probes beep when touched together), put one probe on pin 20, check the resistors near the IC until you get the ring (double check that you are only touching pin 20 & the component to get continuity)
This point is the mod spot, to hardmod measure resistance between here & ground, multiply that value by 20 & solder in an appropriate VR.
To pencil mod measure the resistor that is there & carefully shade & measure frequently till you get the voltage you're after.

EDIT, assuming that is your card in the pic you posted, I took the IC # off that...


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


The IC is the square black chip like you posted in the pic. What are the #'s on your IC for your card?


hmm the number is uP6204BJVCP97H


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


OK the datasheet shows pin 20 is FB (the red arrow is on pin 20 in the pic in the first post, right on the corner).
Take a DMM set to continuity (the probes beep when touched together), put one probe on pin 20, check the resistors near the IC until you get the ring (double check that you are only touching pin 20 & the component to get continuity)
This point is the mod spot, to hardmod measure resistance between here & ground, multiply that value by 20 & solder in an appropriate VR.
To pencil mod measure the resistor that is there & carefully shade & measure frequently till you get the voltage you're after.

EDIT, assuming that is your card in the pic you posted, I took the IC # off that...


so pin 20 is the part where this arrow is pointing at? Just to make sure, are u replying to me or the other guys with there 4850's?


----------



## FtW 420

I was looking at this pic, pin 20 is the one at the top of the row (not the resistor it points to, the pin on the IC)
http://i389.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/Resistor.jpg


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I was looking at this pic, pin 20 is the one at the top of the row (not the resistor it points to, the pin on the IC)
http://i389.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/Resistor.jpg


Wait... so pin 20 is marked 1? Sorry im really new to this and i dont want to make sure i dont ruin my graphic card :[


----------



## FtW 420

He was marking the resistor in that pic. When you look at the IC on your card one corner usually has a dot in it to mark pin 1, if you look at the datasheet link for that IC in the first post (in this thread) you will see that pin 20 is the FB pin.
So you cross check the datasheet with the IC to find pin 20, you start at pin 1 & go counter clockwise up to 20. I was just using that pic to point out the proper pin.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Here is pin #20 marked in the pic:

The ground is on the base of the chip so you are going to have to use an alternate ground, like the copper around a screw hole for instance.

Measure the resistance between FB and ground and post its resistance


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Here is pin #20 marked in the pic:

The ground is on the base of the chip so you are going to have to use an alternate ground, like the copper around a screw hole for instance.

Measure the resistance between FB and ground and post its resistance

ok the resistance between FB and ground is 2.0 kohms.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


ok the resistance between FB and ground is 2.0 kohms.


Okay, could you post some pix of your card focusing on that IC, and the surrounding resistors. Then we can get you measuring stuff to find the correct resistor to pencil


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Okay, could you post some pix of your card focusing on that IC, and the surrounding resistors. Then we can get you measuring stuff to find the correct resistor to pencil










ok here are the pics


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Measure the resistance at the two spots I marked in the pic and tell me what you get


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Measure the resistance at the two spots I marked in the pic and tell me what you get

hmm seems like resistance is 0.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
hmm seems like resistance is 0.

huh...that first dot that I put on there looks as if it is directly connected to the FB and you should be getting the same resistance as the FB pin at that point. Not sure about the other point though that is why I wanted you to measure it. Is the DMM properly grounded?

Do you know how to check for continuity to see if any of the resistors are inline with FB?


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
huh...that first dot that I put on there looks as if it is directly connected to the FB and you should be getting the same resistance as the FB pin at that point. Not sure about the other point though that is why I wanted you to measure it. Is the DMM properly grounded?

yes it is


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
yes it is

Do you know how to check for continuity of a path with your DMM?


----------



## FtW 420

I would see if there is continuity between pin #20 & the red spot I marked in the pic, if so measure the resistance between the red & yellow spots.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I would see if there is continuity between pin #20 & the red spot I marked in the pic, if so measure the resistance between the red & yellow spots.

hmm... pin 20 and the red spot are continuity, the black spot and the red spot are continuity, and the red and yellow are continuity too.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
hmm... pin 20 and the red spot are continuity, the black spot and the red spot are continuity, and the red and yellow are continuity too.

If you have continuity there then you have found its path and there should be some type of resistance at that point as well


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
If you have continuity there then you have found its path and there should be some type of resistance at that point as well

wait where is the resistance?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
wait where is the resistance?

ou sould be getting a resistance measurement at the red dot if there is continuity from FB. Measure from the red dot to ground again and see if you are getting a resistance measurement


----------



## FtW 420

Hmmm, zero ohm resistor or something. For a pencil mod check around all the resistors & find one with continuity to pin 20, that has a measurable resistance value across the resistor.

Edit :That spot would work for a hardmod so there will be resistance between there & ground, but if it is a 0 ohm resistor it isn't the one for pencilling.
I assumed you were after a pencil mod, hardmod is actually better in many ways if you don't mind soldering.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
ou sould be getting a resistance measurement at the red dot if there is continuity from FB. Measure from the red dot to ground again and see if you are getting a resistance measurement

red dot and ground is 2 kohms resistance.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
red dot and ground is 2 kohms resistance.

Cool, if there is continuity and the same resistance as FB then you have found your resistor to pencil









you need to locate the Vgpu measurment points. Post more pix of your card and we can help you map out the possible measurment points


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Cool, if there is continuity and the same resistance as FB then you have found your resistor to pencil









you need to locate the Vgpu measurment points. Post more pix of your card and we can help you map out the possible measurment points

ok here are more pics.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Measure these spots here while the card is in the machine at idle and you should get like1.XX V and these points should rise during load while having a game running or something. Just be very careful when measuring these points. Only touch one at a time and keep a steady hand so you dont short anything out. If you short it out then you could possibly ruin your card. So be careful


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
Measure these spots here while the card is in the machine at idle and you should get like1.XX V and these points should rise during load while having a game running or something. Just be very careful when measuring these points. Only touch one at a time and keep a steady hand so you dont short anything out. If you short it out then you could possibly ruin your card. So be careful

wait, which spots do i measure?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Sorry, forgot to add the pic:


----------



## stanglx302

I was following this, but now I'm a little lost. For a hard mod, the VR would go from which colored dot to where? What value VR would be needed?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
I was following this, but now I'm a little lost. For a hard mod, the VR would go from which colored dot to where? What value VR would be needed?

The red dot, 50k VR->ground









If infact you have the same PCB layout as his.


----------



## PizzaMan

At a quick glance these areas look like your GPU phases. Measure the voltages and see what you get.

EDIT: lol, vdrop beat me to it. BTW, the top spots are most likely MEM.


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
The red dot, 50k VR->ground









If infact you have the same PCB layout as his.

Yeah... it looks exactly like his. The other day I was trying to follow the other XFX 4890 mod and I pulled my card out and I was like ... Huh? Mine doesn't look like that.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
Yeah... it looks exactly like his. The other day I was trying to follow the other XFX 4890 mod and I pulled my card out and I was like ... Huh? Mine doesn't look like that.

Well if its identical in layout and using the same IC (uP6204) then I would say yes, you could use this mod for your card as well. Just go through the last couple pages and make sure you are getting the same readings for resistance and check for continuity of the path. If you have anymore questions then let us know.


----------



## stanglx302

Thanks for the help. Now I just have to go out and get one of those big magnifying glass lights. Not sure if you remember, but I was the one the other day talking about how I have really bad up close vision.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
Thanks for the help. Now I just have to go out and get one of those big magnifying glass lights. Not sure if you remember, but I was the one the other day talking about how I have really bad up close vision.


















Your welcome







. And yeah I remember you, that magnifier should come in handy for you


----------



## 1156

oh ****, i just was trying to do the ocp mod on my 8800gt and it went pretty badly, can someone please do me a favour? any card that has the referance 8800gt vgpu/ocp area, could you please measure for continueity between the points i have marked in the pic attached? i burnt the resistor off the spot and by the looks of it the pad/trace went with it :-(

need to know whether there is continueity between the 2 red dots, then maybe the card can be saved

rep for anyone who could be awesome enough to help


----------



## 1156

wow, well i just guessed that it is, went to solder it again, and man, pretty much everything possibly went wrong :O

first of all, i burnt the resistor and the pad off, then i tried to recover from that i soldered to the next one it linked to, and knocked that resistor off too. so that was a 64.5ohm resistor, so i got a vr and tuned it down to that and made a big chain of solder and wire and resistors, and put it all on 2 points, and started it up... and... it worked :-D

pics to follow later when i get a chance 

however, i didnt complete the ocp mod, just fixed the card, but it will definately make the ocp mod easier on one of the points, just worried about the other


----------



## theo.gr

Great job man!!!!!!
Well this happened to me too about a week ago!!!I went for vmeme mod but i broke off the resistor....The new resistance was 7,08k instad of 3m52 so the only solution was to complete the mod.Ans i soldered exactly on the ICs leg and TADAAAAAAAH!!!
It worked and as a BONUS i could also increase the voltage!!!!!!!!!!
CHEERS MAN!


----------



## 1156

yea, i saw your post about it, lucky you saved it 

i could complete the ocp mod for the one resistor very very easily, but i need to do the other too dont i? so there is no point unless i do the other one, which i dont wanna risk yet


----------



## PizzaMan

I've not plugged my iron in in over a week. I think I'm having withdrawals.


----------



## CL3P20

@ 1156- You just earned some stripes







Thats a good recovery you made..nice work.

*off topic- Inductor mod on the 8800GS raised vcore under load by a whole .6v !! At idle I get 1.35v solid... load at 1.42v. Turned it up to 1.48v..still no OCP







and i havent even done OCP mod yet







. I really cant wait to freeze this one again.. 1.1ghz core will be mine for certain now!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ 1156- You just earned some stripes







Thats a good recovery you made..nice work.

*off topic- Inductor mod on the 8800GS raised vcore under load by a whole .6v !! At idle I get 1.35v solid... load at 1.42v. Turned it up to 1.48v..still no OCP







and i havent even done OCP mod yet







. I really cant wait to freeze this one again.. 1.1ghz core will be mine for certain now!!!

I can't seem to remove inductors from boards w/o braking the ceramic tops. Haven't tried any with my 45w iron. Think it'll get the job down?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I can't seem to remove inductors from boards w/o braking the ceramic tops. Haven't tried any with my 45w iron. Think it'll get the job down?

Just piggy-back them...benefits are still there and its much faster/easier.










Previously on water, my limits with the card were as follows:

GPUv mod- 815mhz core
output caps- 835mhz core
input+output caps- 855mhz core
inductors+input+output caps- 875mhz core

...voltage has been left at 1.35v idle...adding the inductors as stated above, increased load voltage from 1.38-> 1.42v.

** More for the OP- GTX285 gpuv and ocp mods


















IMO- OCP mod is providing huge gains in stability, *without* GPUv adjustments... kinda spells 'capacitance issue' to me. All of these premium GPU's have pretty solid power phases... but lack input capacitance something fierce







I mean, really... 4x input caps for a 8x phase+ PCB..


----------



## FtW 420

Capping the 285 is a bit tricky though, I added some 6.3V 2200uF secondary caps & although the card worked great, my 3d scores all went down. Removed the caps, scores went back to normal.
One of these days I'll have to order some of the polymer type caps the pcb has & just recap the thing with better values.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
The red dot, 50k VR->ground









If infact you have the same PCB layout as his.

wait i dont get it, why a 50k variable resistor  that will only make the resistance go down to like 1.92 kohms, arent we suppose to be trying to get 1.76 kohms? if thats the case u will need a 15k variable resistor right?

EDIT: and if we want 1.88 kohms resistance, then we need 31k VR (or whatever is near that) since the original pencil mod drops the resistance by .12 kohms, so for us 1.88 kohms might be an ideal resistance?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
wait i dont get it, why a 50k variable resistor  that will only make the resistance go down to like 1.92 kohms, arent we suppose to be trying to get 1.76 kohms? if thats the case u will need a 15k variable resistor right?

EDIT: and if we want 1.88 kohms resistance, then we need 31k VR (or whatever is near that) since the original pencil mod drops the resistance by .12 kohms, so for us 1.88 kohms might be an ideal resistance?

You use a 50k variable resistor to tuned to the max, and when you decrease the resistance of the VR the voltage will go up. You want to start at maximum resistance to keep the voltage close to stock levels and increase the voltage until you find its threshold


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
You use a 50k variable resistor to tuned to the max, and when you decrease the resistance of the VR the voltage will go up. You want to start at maximum resistance to keep the voltage close to stock levels and increase the voltage until you find its threshold









ahh i get what ur trying to say. but hmm, should i try going with 1.88 kohms resistance or 1.76 kohms? because with the first non reference 4890 mod, he dropped his resistance from 1.88 to 1.76 so that is .12 difference. so for me will it be from 2.0 to 1.88 since it is a .12 difference? or should i just go with 1.76 kohms resistance?

EDIT: and also what do you think about putting VR's in a series?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
ahh i get what ur trying to say. but hmm, should i try going with 1.88 kohms resistance or 1.76 kohms? because with the first non reference 4890 mod, he dropped his resistance from 1.88 to 1.76 so that is .12 difference. so for me will it be from 2.0 to 1.88 since it is a .12 difference? or should i just go with 1.76 kohms resistance?

I would just set it to the max of the VR and not worry about the minor differences in resistance. A 50k VR is going to max out at 49.xxk ohms(have yet to see a VR go to its specified value) and you will have a small gain to start with. Then just decrease the resistance gradually, always mesuring the voltage as you do. Then test out your clocks and see how it affects your card. Heat is going to be your enemy with increased voltage and higher clocks, so keep a close watch on those temps. I reall recommend you get a good aftermarket cooler so you dont get it to hot. Test the cards stability with (GPUTool or ATITool) for artifacts, and run some benchmarks and games for further stability verification.


----------



## stanglx302

I have a question about VRs. What would the full range of a 50K VR be? Is it 0 to 50K and everything between? Or does it not work like that?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stanglx302* 
I have a question about VRs. What would the full range of a 50K VR be? Is it 0 to 50K and everything between? Or does it not work like that?

Yes you can set it to whatever value you desire by turning the trimmer









Some VR's are more sensitive than others because they have fewer turns so they are touchy. You are looking for VR's that have a higher # of turns so the adjustments are more precise and dont jump so far with a small turn


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
I would just set it to the max of the VR and not worry about the minor differences in resistance. A 50k VR is going to max out at 49.xxk ohms(have yet to see a VR go to its specified value) and you will have a small gain to start with. Then just decrease the resistance gradually, always mesuring the voltage as you do. Then test out your clocks and see how it affects your card. Heat is going to be your enemy with increased voltage and higher clocks, so keep a close watch on those temps. I reall recommend you get a good aftermarket cooler so you dont get it to hot. Test the cards stability with (GPUTool or ATITool) for artifacts, and run some benchmarks and games for further stability verification.

well lets say my resistance goes down to 1.76 kohms, what do u think my temps will go up to? cuz at 2.0 kohms resistances, my idle is like at 50 with fan at 35% and on load its like 72-73 C with fan at like 65-70%. this is with stock cooler.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
well lets say my resistance goes down to 1.76 kohms, what do u think my temps will go up to? cuz at 2.0 kohms resistances, my idle is like at 50 with fan at 35% and on load its like 72-73 C with fan at like 65-70%. this is with stock cooler.

Its hard to say, it all depends on your particular card. I would set the fan to 80-100% if you can stand the noise and value the life of your card while having it OC'ed and Vmodded(atleast until you get a better cooler). You could probably get somewhat better temps by taking off the factory heatsink and blowing the air out and reseating it with some good quality thermal paste.


----------



## lbassa

Hey guy's
I'm desperate with my HD4890 XFX ZDFC V1.0 no reference PCB BLACK
overclocks instable above 900Mhz on GPU
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...n-dsc00506.jpg

Anyone know any PEncil mod to more clock on GPU?!
This model allows you to change the voltage on the RBE! But need much volt for mhz!!
Layout of PCB looks like diferent of model ZDHL !


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Its hard to say, it all depends on your particular card. I would set the fan to 80-100% if you can stand the noise and value the life of your card while having it OC'ed and Vmodded(atleast until you get a better cooler). You could probably get somewhat better temps by taking off the factory heatsink and blowing the air out and reseating it with some good quality thermal paste.


well there isnt like particular pattern on how higher volts make urs temps high? like for me on my cpu there is a pattern, so im just wondering if there was one for graphic cards. because looking at some of the temps on the 4850's to 4890's as long as it is 85 C and under on load it seems fine


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lbassa*


Hey guy's
I'm desperate with my HD4890 XFX ZDFC V1.0 no reference PCB BLACK
overclocks instable above 900Mhz on GPU
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...n-dsc00506.jpg

Anyone know any PEncil mod to more clock on GPU?!
This model allows you to change the voltage on the RBE! But need much volt for mhz!!
Layout of PCB looks like diferent of model ZDHL !


if u could change voltages on the RBE why would u use a pencil mod.... that doesnt make sense  people pencil mod because they cant change volts... for you, u could just change ur volts so yeah... but we need a pencil/hard mod because we CANNOT O.O


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Its hard to say, it all depends on your particular card. I would set the fan to 80-100% if you can stand the noise and value the life of your card while having it OC'ed and Vmodded(atleast until you get a better cooler). You could probably get somewhat better temps by taking off the factory heatsink and blowing the air out and reseating it with some good quality thermal paste.


I actually changed the TIM with Arctic Sliver and it didn't do anything. The factory TIM that was in there was already silver in color, so maybe they use good TIM from the get go?

For the fan, I used MSI After Burner and just made a custom curve so that when not gaming or anything, the fan runs around 45%. Then when it heats up a little the fan increases the hotter it gets. If it hits 80c, it'll spin at 100%.


----------



## Kriztoffer

Great thread with a lot of good info!


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanglx302*


I actually changed the TIM with Arctic Sliver and it didn't do anything. The factory TIM that was in there was already silver in color, so maybe they use good TIM from the get go?

For the fan, I used MSI After Burner and just made a custom curve so that when not gaming or anything, the fan runs around 45%. Then when it heats up a little the fan increases the hotter it gets. If it hits 80c, it'll spin at 100%.


when u game ur 4890 actually hits 80 C or is that just a precaution  cuz even when i play crysis it only hits like 72-73


----------



## lbassa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


if u could change voltages on the RBE why would u use a pencil mod.... that doesnt make sense  people pencil mod because they cant change volts... for you, u could just change ur volts so yeah... but we need a pencil/hard mod because we CANNOT O.O


In another post the user _superj1977_ with HD4890 ZDHL + Pencil make 1Ghz on GPU

I can not 940Mhz whith 1.4v on GPU


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lbassa*


In another post the user _superj1977_ with HD4890 ZDHL + Pencil make 1Ghz on GPU

I can not 940Mhz whith 1.4v on GPU










is that 1.4 V on idle or load  cuz on load that isnt much more, like maybe .02 V more. but if that is at idle, then ur in trouble


----------



## stanglx302

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


when u game ur 4890 actually hits 80 C or is that just a precaution  cuz even when i play crysis it only hits like 72-73 


Just a precaution. I don't think it hits 80c. I just set that as the point to spin the fan at 100%. So, if it hits 72c, it's probably spinning at like 90%.


----------



## lbassa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


is that 1.4 V on idle or load  cuz on load that isnt much more, like maybe .02 V more. but if that is at idle, then ur in trouble 


I try 1.425 in GPUTool to 1Ghz on GPU no sucess


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lbassa*


I try 1.425 in GPUTool to 1Ghz on GPU no sucess


like i said, is that 1.425 on idle or on load? because the guy who pencil modded his 4890 in this thread had to increase his volts to 1.455 on load to get to 1ghz.


----------



## 1156

alright, hadnt used the iron today, so decided it was time i needed to, so went ahead and completed the ocp mod, the rest of it all went well and is all complete, it is hopefully working, havnt tried above ocp trigger point yet, so will try sometime when i can be bothered lol

the card is a mess on the back, but i have decided function > aesthetics, but have ordered a can of that spray on liquid tape anyway, will probably spray it over a lot of the modded area to neaten things up a little, i will have pics of the card sometime, it doesnt look as bad as some mods ive seen though, so not really worried

edit: PICS, well, actually PIC, but yea


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Just piggy-back them...benefits are still there and its much faster/easier.

Previously on water, my limits with the card were as follows:

GPUv mod- 815mhz core
output caps- 835mhz core
input+output caps- 855mhz core
inductors+input+output caps- 875mhz core

...voltage has been left at 1.35v idle...adding the inductors as stated above, increased load voltage from 1.38-> 1.42v.

** More for the OP- GTX285 gpuv and ocp mods

IMO- OCP mod is providing huge gains in stability, *without* GPUv adjustments... kinda spells 'capacitance issue' to me. All of these premium GPU's have pretty solid power phases... but lack input capacitance something fierce







I mean, really... 4x input caps for a 8x phase+ PCB..










I'll get this updated soon. Got some PMs coming with more v'mods to. So many people willing to contribute.









Took me a min to get the 285 mod, but I see you have to add resistance instead of lower resistance for the vGPU. As for the OCP...I agree, looks like low capacitance kicking up the oscillator frequency causing OCP to cutdown the card. Get's me thinking. All these cards with these frequency switching limitations. These high frequencies must be really bad for the GPU.

I'm having trouble removing inductors from old boards. Though, I've yet to play with this 45w iron. I reallly need to get off the forum and spend what little time I have on my preping my loop. Hope to be pluggin my irons in by next weekend and get these 96GTs some better filtered power signals.

EDIT: oh and I was testing for my blue belt not brown.









Double edit: My care-pack arrived today CL3P20. You put some inductors in here for me.







Lots of mounting goodies to. Fans grills and misc goodies that look like they will come in handy during my loop rebuild. uber thx man. CL3P20 is tha BOMB!!!!


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


like i said, is that 1.425 on idle or on load? because the guy who pencil modded his 4890 in this thread had to increase his volts to 1.455 on load to get to 1ghz.


HI,i managed 1ghz using 1.455v under load.
The pencil mod i did was done to the board model number ending in ZDFL.

The pencil mod will not work for other variations of the board as it appears xfx made quite few types of non ref black 4890 boards.

I can set my clocks to 1ghz no probs but its not crysis stable,i run crysis at 950 and it WILL NEVER lock up,its solid as a rock at 950.
I have also applied IC Diamond 24 Carat Thermal Compound which is 5 times more thermaly conductive than silver,changed the memory thermal pads for some better quality pads from a sapphire ati hd and edited teh bios so the fans are more active and dont let temps ever go above 73 degrees.

Another BIG thankyou to PIZZAMAN and tha dOctor for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


HI,i managed 1ghz using 1.455v under load.
The pencil mod i did was done to the board model number ending in ZDFL.

The pencil mod will not work for other variations of the board as it appears xfx made quite few types of non ref black 4890 boards.

I can set my clocks to 1ghz no probs but its not crysis stable,i run crysis at 950 and it WILL NEVER lock up,its solid as a rock at 950.
I have also applied IC Diamond 24 Carat Thermal Compound which is 5 times more thermaly conductive than silver,changed the memory thermal pads for some better quality pads from a sapphire ati hd and edited teh bios so the fans are more active and dont let temps ever go above 73 degrees.

Another BIG thankyou to PIZZAMAN and tha dOctor for pointing me in the right direction.


I cant get no props







I thought we was cool?

Anyways I just ordered 3 of these for some SLI







2 for SLI on one rig and another one to add to my other 8800GT for my wifes rig. Man I cant wait for them to come in







Are these cheap or what

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814143118


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
I cant get no props







I thought we was cool?

Anyways I just ordered 3 of these for some SLI







2 for SLI on one rig and another one to add to my other 8800GT for my wifes rig. Man I cant wait for them to come in







Are these cheap or what

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814143118

It's about damn time they put a good price tag on some 88GTs. Go BFG! They've should've dropped below $100 a long time ago.


----------



## superj1977

Voltage_Drop said:


> I cant get no props
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we was cool?
> 
> Anyways I just ordered 3 of these for some SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 for SLI on one rig and another one to add to my other 8800GT for my wifes rig. Man I cant wait for them to come in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these cheap or what
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shi$e im sorry i forgot everyones names,got it all wrong it was you that actually helped me through 90% of the way,im a dumb ass with names sometimes,sorry.
> 
> Anyway the card is still performing so well,im more than chuffed still.
> 
> Thanks again voltage drop!
> 
> Absolutley not even 1 problem since pencil mod its been well worth doing.
> Its just egged me on more to buy extra bits for my pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and crysis warhead has never been this good


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


HI,i managed 1ghz using 1.455v under load.
The pencil mod i did was done to the board model number ending in ZDFL.

The pencil mod will not work for other variations of the board as it appears xfx made quite few types of non ref black 4890 boards.

I can set my clocks to 1ghz no probs but its not crysis stable,i run crysis at 950 and it WILL NEVER lock up,its solid as a rock at 950.
I have also applied IC Diamond 24 Carat Thermal Compound which is 5 times more thermaly conductive than silver,changed the memory thermal pads for some better quality pads from a sapphire ati hd and edited teh bios so the fans are more active and dont let temps ever go above 73 degrees.

Another BIG thankyou to PIZZAMAN and tha dOctor for pointing me in the right direction.


but the performance difference between 950 and 1000 is huge... probably at least 5% or something around there (since i cant remember the number in the review i read) so even with that voltage u can only get 950/1000 like rock solid? man i mean that is a pretty big increase in voltage too :[ now im worried how mine will go ><


----------



## FtW 420

Cooling also plays a big difference in the clocks a card can handle, the cooler the card, the higher the clocks.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Cooling also plays a big difference in the clocks a card can handle, the cooler the card, the higher the clocks.

well high chances are that i am going to be using stock cooling so yeah. but i think anything under 85 C on load is pretty good... right?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *superj1977* 
Holy shi$e im sorry i forgot everyones names,got it all wrong it was you that actually helped me through 90% of the way,im a dumb ass with names sometimes,sorry.

Anyway the card is still performing so well,im more than chuffed still.

Thanks again voltage drop!

Absolutley not even 1 problem since pencil mod its been well worth doing.
Its just egged me on more to buy extra bits for my pc







and crysis warhead has never been this good









Oh man I was just messing with ya! Its cool and you are welcome.

@kpopsaranghae~FTW is right, the cooler the card, the higher the clocks, It all depends on your particular card so you might not do as good or you might get higher clocks. Just depends. Good luck with the mod

@PizzaMan:

Quote:

It's about damn time they put a good price tag on some 88GTs. Go BFG! They've should've dropped below $100 a long time ago.
Yeah I know, right. That was an awesome find man. I just wish I could TRI SLI them. I guess I'll have to settle for SLI and do something else with the other card.


----------



## 1156

would be awesome if newegg shipped here, or i lived in the us lol

anyway, i have a dead x600 which i just desoldered a whole bunch of caps from, i have 9x 6.3v 1000uF caps, 2x 16v 470uF caps, and from another card, i have 2x 2.5v all solid 820uF caps, and 2x 16v 270uF solid caps, where can i put them on my 8800gt? i saw the cap points in the op of this thread, but it just circles resistors, do i just solder one leg to one side and the other to the other? taking polarity into consideration of course.

oh, and there are 2 coils(are they called inductors?) on the card, should i try desoldering them? they are black bits of plastic with copper wire wrapped around them


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
would be awesome if newegg shipped here, or i lived in the us lol

anyway, i have a dead x600 which i just desoldered a whole bunch of caps from, i have 9x 6.3v 1000uF caps, 2x 16v 470uF caps, and from another card, i have 2x 2.5v all solid 820uF caps, and 2x 16v 270uF solid caps, where can i put them on my 8800gt? i saw the cap points in the op of this thread, but it just circles resistors, do i just solder one leg to one side and the other to the other? taking polarity into consideration of course.

oh, and there are 2 coils(are they called inductors?) on the card, should i try desoldering them? they are black bits of plastic with copper wire wrapped around them

Yes yes... piggy-back the caps to the SMD caps circled in the pics [I know they look like resistors...but key difference is resistors go boom when you measure them under load







...caps do not of course







] You can add caps to both the input phase [16v caps] and output phases [2.5-6.3v caps]. As for the inductors...you should definitely NOT remove them...they are essential for power regulation. For more extreme mods/speeds/voltages you can add 2ndary inductors to the GPU... this has helped me run an additional .5v and push into OCP range [1.44+ for G92] without any signs of OCP


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
would be awesome if newegg shipped here, or i lived in the us lol

anyway, i have a dead x600 which i just desoldered a whole bunch of caps from, i have 9x 6.3v 1000uF caps, 2x 16v 470uF caps, and from another card, i have 2x 2.5v all solid 820uF caps, and 2x 16v 270uF solid caps, where can i put them on my 8800gt? i saw the cap points in the op of this thread, but it just circles resistors, do i just solder one leg to one side and the other to the other? taking polarity into consideration of course.

oh, and there are 2 coils(are they called inductors?) on the card, should i try desoldering them? they are black bits of plastic with copper wire wrapped around them

Man i just scavenged my old x600xt about a month ago!Got almost the exact same caps as u did!!!!
And 2 coils too!!!
It was PITA the coils to remove so try hard!!!!!!!


----------



## 1156

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Yes yes... piggy-back the caps to the SMD caps circled in the pics [I know they look like resistors...but key difference is resistors go boom when you measure them under load







...caps do not of course







] You can add caps to both the input phase [16v caps] and output phases [2.5-6.3v caps]. As for the inductors...you should definitely NOT remove them...they are essential for power regulation. For more extreme mods/speeds/voltages you can add 2ndary inductors to the GPU... this has helped me run an additional .5v and push into OCP range [1.44+ for G92] without any signs of OCP









oh, so they are caps? lol, man, would never have guessed.

cool, so i will probably do that then, so would the 6.3v 1000uF ones be the best ones for the mem ones?

not gonna cap the phases yet, as i dunno what to do 
but i will see how it goes

and i was meaning desolder the inducters from the dead x600 which i got the caps from







not my 8800, would it be worth taking them from the x600 and piggy backing them on te 8800?

well i have the ocp mod done, so ocp isnt really an issue, and for the record my ocp trigger point was ~1.55 with before the mod, isnt that quite high?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Man i just scavenged my old x600xt about a month ago!Got almost the exact same caps as u did!!!!
And 2 coils too!!!
It was PITA the coils to remove so try hard!!!!!!!


haha cool, mine is a GC-RX600PRO-D3


----------



## PizzaMan

OP updated:

Quote:

5770 non-reference PCB Radeon: GPU vMeasure IC: L6788A

4850 non-reference PCB Radeon: GPU-pencil GPU-VR MEM-pencil MEM-VR vMeasure GPU IC MEM IC

4650 non-reference PCB Radeon: GPU-VR GPU-pencil GPU IC MEM-VR MEM-pencil MEM-IC vMeasure

3870 non-reference PC Radeon: GPU-VR GPU-Pencil MEM-pencil
Info sent from http://cttl.cz/


----------



## theo.gr

I am 10^567 sure that the 5770 is THE REFERENCE one!!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
I am 10^567 sure that the 5770 is THE REFERENCE one!!!!

You're right. I missed that. thx man









EDIT: Crap! I deleted some of the 5850 info. Is the 5850 PCB that same as the 5870?


----------



## theo.gr

Νο iy isnt..Crap...Now u have to discover it again...Have a look @techpowerup.It will be easy to find it!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Νο iy isnt..Crap...Now u have to discover it again...Have a look @techpowerup.It will be easy to find it!


I don't know what it is, but searching TPU drives me batty. If someone could please help me recover the 5850 info.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
I don't know what it is, but searching TPU drives me batty. If someone could please help me recover the 5850 info.

Here u go!
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5850/


----------



## Capwn

I need to replace two of these capacitors (i think). What kind am I looking for? I cant interpret these numbers and letters. Where can I buy them?


----------



## MADMAX22

I dont know where to order them from. Its a solid cap, 270 uf, 16volt.

Very common on mobos if you have a dead one laying around.


----------



## theo.gr

Well this is a 16volts/270uF SOLID STATE cap.
VERY COMMON and easy to find.Its nto needed to be SOLID STATE or the same uF,just a 16volt/any HIGHER uF cap.U can look into dead mobos or VGAs for these or u can order some via web!


----------



## Capwn

Unfortunately no dead mobos or cards of any kind. Maybe one of you guys has a couple laying around







?

Guess Ill show you guys the damage ..









Seems like an easy enough fix right?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Capwyn~here is a few places you can get them:

http://www.hndme.com/productcart/pc/...38&idcategory=

http://quality-deal.com/osCommerce/p...products_id=75

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290370062562


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Capwyn~here is a few places you can get them:

http://www.hndme.com/productcart/pc/...38&idcategory=

http://quality-deal.com/osCommerce/p...products_id=75

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290370062562


The first one requires 14$ worth of items to place and order. The one on ebay is in hong kong ( dont even want to think about how long I would have to wait ) And the middle link Doesnt look to be SOLID cap. Would that matter?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


The first one requires 14$ worth of items to place and order. The one on ebay is in hong kong ( dont even want to think about how long I would have to wait ) And the middle link Doesnt look to be SOLID cap. Would that matter?


As long as they are polarized, caps are caps whether solid or electrolytic, they should work fine for you. The solid caps are the best though. The electrolytic caps are going to be a little taller most likely, so you might have to lean it to the side to get the cooler to mount. Ill see if I can find some more links for you on solid jap caps

Hmmm... never ordered from those places before so I didnt really know their policies about orders, sorry bout that

Here check these out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=263602_263622

http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/138...l271mhb5s.html

Hopefully these will suit your needs


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


As long as they are polarized, caps are caps whether solid or electrolytic, they should work fine for you. The solid caps are the best though. The electrolytic caps are going to be a little taller most likely, so you might have to lean it to the side to get the cooler to mount. Ill see if I can find some more links for you on solid jap caps

Hmmm... never ordered from those places before so I didnt really know their policies about orders, sorry bout that

Here check these out:

~snip~

Hopefully these will suit your needs


Thanks man. I ordered the ones from ebay. If anyone has any of the silver ones with the light blue markings, Ill paypal you some money if you send me two. Idealy I want them to match. But as long as I get it working idc, the warranty is obv. no good anymore lol.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Thanks man. I ordered the ones from ebay. If anyone has any of the silver ones with the light blue markings, Ill paypal you some money if you send me two. Idealy I want them to match. But as long as I get it working idc, the warranty is obv. no good anymore lol.


No problem man, hope you get it working again. If I had some caps I would shoot them to you but I dont. I need to order some myself and Radio Shack never seems to have what I need. Im thinking about just going down to gateway electronics and picking up a bunch of stuff all at once.


----------



## Capwn

Is there any reason it wouldn't work again? The card was off when this happened. It shoudl be alright , Right?


----------



## Voltage_Drop

I dont see why it wouldnt be alright if the card was off when this happened. Just make sure you get the polarity right when you add the new caps and make sure you didnt knock loose any of the other caps as well and you should be fine


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Here u go!
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5850/


Link doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## CL3P20

i have :

16x 2.5v solid caps
12x 16v solid caps
10x 6.3v solid caps

..and a whole slew of inductors now







send me the poor GPU.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Link doesn't seem to be working for me.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_5850/2.html
Maybe this does!


----------



## PizzaMan

Cool, it's just pics, but I can label vMeasure and OCP pretty easily.


----------



## Martkilu

Where you do you all get your inductors...? How do you measure which to get and where they go? 
Whats the advantage of solid vs electro caps?


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
Where you do you all get your inductors...? How do you measure which to get and where they go?
Whats the advantage of solid vs electro caps?

From dead mobos and vgas!I dont measure them,i dont think its obligatory but CL3 might have an answer for that,u pot them in parallel with the existing inductors on the h/w u are modding.

No can someone tell my why *my 6200 isnt OCed* when i try with *RIVATUNER or MSI???*
Only *EVGA PRECISION works* but the core *slider is really low*...Can someone *hel*p????


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
From dead mobos and vgas!I dont measure them,i dont think its obligatory but CL3 might have an answer for that,u pot them in parallel with the existing inductors on the h/w u are modding.

No can someone tell my why *my 6200 isnt OCed* when i try with *RIVATUNER or MSI???*
Only *EVGA PRECISION works* but the core *slider is really low*...Can someone *hel*p????

It's a driver issue. Nvidia made some changes and Precision was the first to fix their program so that OCing works again.


----------



## theo.gr

So if i installed a previous driver,say 18x.xx would i have my clocks back?????


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


So if i installed a previous driver,say 18x.xx would i have my clocks back?????


Anything before 195.xx and you should be OK.


----------



## theo.gr

Thanks again!


----------



## PizzaMan

Can anyone tell me the name of the technology of the information used for the Volterra VT1165MF?

Patents are public info


----------



## coffeejunky

Havn't got round to doing this yet, my broadband was cut off much sooner than expected, and I also have a nasty cold....can't think straight with a head full of congestion....also wouldn't want my nose to drip on the card, LMAO









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop* 
You should have the required tools then to complete a successful mod then







Should be relatively painless. Just dont get to excited and push it to hard and brick your card like I did on my first Vmod







. And keep an eye on those temps and test it for artifacting(ATITool, GPUTool)just dont use furmark cuz it will get your FETS hot and is not meant for Vmodded cards. Test the stability of it in games and benchmarks as well









Im sure you know most of this stuff already being you're the ATI Editor and all, just covering bases









I did know that but theres really no reason not to mention those points as they are pretty crucial.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
should be sweet man, pencil mods are easy, theres pretty much nothing else that needs to be said other than what vdrop said, iirc one of the 4850 pencil mods wont let you above 1.4v, so go for that one rather if your aiming for 1.35, so there is less to go wrong, like if you pencil it way too much or anything then the highest it will go is 1.4v, so it shouldnt turn it into a paperweight too quickly if you make a mistake, this is just from memory, so if its another card im thinking of then sorry 

Yeah you are correct, I'm going for the 1.4v max one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
When modding a 4850 you should ALL TALK WITH ME!!!















I ve modded 3 of them!!!
1,35 will give u 800core easy maybe 820 but be sure to cover the pencil or it will move from the resistor!
Hard mod d be the best choise!These cards go HIGH!!!But u need good cooling!!!

Nice...just feel like I need an extra boost to get a bit more out of my card before I upgrade. Got an accelero, should be plenty for my needs, currently loads at 42*C in furmark with two yate loons on it.

Whats best to cover the pencil with? Would have thought electrical tape would move the pencil away from the resisitor if anything?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Yup..cant stress the last part good enough







..like theo said, 1.35v for 800mhz... but even 1.58v wouldnt take my 4850's over 870mhz...







...temp limitations on water









I'm not going crazy...this card has been fantastic, would be a shame to kill it


----------



## theo.gr

U should use a piece of paper.U can cover the resistor with it and then the paper with tape!







I did it and it worked fine!


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


U should use a piece of paper.U can cover the resistor with it and then the paper with tape!







I did it and it worked fine!


Sounds like a plan


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Sounds like a plan









LOL U remind me of the bots in CS!!!
SOUND LIKE A PLAN...ROGER...AFFIRMATIVE...NNNNNO....


----------



## 1156

for my p5k vdroop pencil mod i just put a normal piece of sticky tape on it which has seemed to work fine, but yeap, paper and tape might be better, guess you can try and see


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Can anyone tell me the name of the technology of the information used for the Volterra VT1165MF?

Patents are public info









Ill see if i can find it

also here is a pretty good read on Capicitance and Inductance. I'm reading right now/tomorrow during class.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
for my p5k vdroop pencil mod i just put a normal piece of sticky tape on it which has seemed to work fine, but yeap, paper and tape might be better, guess you can try and see

Sellotape is pretty much full of static though, so I would be wary of that. Electrical tape is probably best I think.


----------



## el gappo

Coldbug mods for ze p55







http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Sellotape is pretty much full of static though, so I would be wary of that. Electrical tape is probably best I think.



really? didnt think about that, rep+ so i dont do it on something expensive and risk killing it, ive got plenty electrical tape, so will use that next time

edit: someone stole your rep button


----------



## nateman_doo

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-verified.html

PNY 8500GT Voltmod


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Coldbug mods for ze p55







http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nateman_doo* 
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-verified.html

PNY 8500GT Voltmod










I still need to get you guys updated.

nateman, I'm going to edit your pic with the VR info when i add it. Thx for the update.









EDIT: A couple more threads so I don't forget to add them to:

http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...town-6ghz.html
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-vmem-mod.html
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...pro-vmods.html

Keep'em coming. I might be a little slow updating, but eveything gets updated in due time.


----------



## nateman_doo

no problem. Glad to be part of this.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I still need to get you guys updated.

nateman, I'm going to edit your pic with the VR info when i add it. Thx for the update.









EDIT: A couple more threads so I don't forget to add them to:

http://www.overclock.net/motherboard...town-6ghz.html
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...-vmem-mod.html
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...pro-vmods.html

Keep'em coming. I might be a little slow updating, but eveything gets updated in due time.


Everybody's updated. Plus added a new category for power supplies.

Quote:



*Power Supply volt mods:*

Power Supply Unit Voltmodding Guide

Antec 350w Basiq: Pic1 Pic2


----------



## el gappo

I want a v mod for my my amd mobo. Ok sounds crazy but my volts vary wildly as much as a 500mv jump when loaded, doesn't help stability. Any Ideas? Vdroop mod flipped


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


I want a v mod for my my amd mobo. Ok sounds crazy but my volts vary wildly as much as a 500mv jump when loaded, doesn't help stability. Any Ideas? Vdroop mod flipped










Post up the pics and lets make it happen.


----------



## CL3P20

@ el gappo.. lets see some pics.. maybe a spot to throw some extra inductors in-line.. "in-rush" is a duty of the inductors..they are supposed to keep the voltage from doing that..or from drooping excessively as well..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
@ el gappo.. lets see some pics.. maybe a spot to throw some extra inductors in-line.. "in-rush" is a duty of the inductors..they are supposed to keep the voltage from doing that..or from drooping excessively as well..

The inductors really lowered my vdroop on my 96GT's. Just found the vdroop mod in datasheet the other day, but not to worried about it now. One card is a little more stable then the other.

I have also figured out that VID modding still controls the OCP limit on the card that is stuck at 1.38v. I was easily able to tune her to 1.45v for Winterwarz runs. Though sadly, I still couldn't get 03 to run over 900Mhz ;(


----------



## el gappo

Appreciate it guys, this will be the first am3 v-moded board that I know of atleast














Lets get it done before midnight on the second eh! Will finally be able to push more than 1.575 ( punk ass air voltage)


----------



## CL3P20

Please list the numbers off the IC located just to the right..and 'south' of the "Ultra Durable" heat sink.. that is GPUv controller


----------



## PizzaMan

Numbers off IC and closer pics plz

EDIT: You mean CPUv controller CL...lol


----------



## CL3P20

...why cant everything I mod, just be a _GPU_.. ?


----------



## el gappo

Can you tell off this picture?
http://www.extremeoverclocking.com/r...XT-UD4P_3.html
I have the board right in front of me and cant bloody read it







will pull it out and have a look later on if you can't tell.


----------



## PizzaMan

Can't read it.


----------



## theo.gr

Obviously its an INTERCIL IC.U should look in their site for an 8PHASE (right?) PWM controller and u d have good chances to find the correct one!


----------



## el gappo

Think it's 1sl6324a
crz
h0913bbdj... Not sure I can't see it to well.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Think it's 1sl6324a
crz
h0913bbdj... Not sure I can't see it to well.


It's ISL6324A
here is the datasheet
FB looks to be pin 17

Edit: Post 888 and argh my kindle dx renders OCN soooo slowly/badly


----------



## PizzaMan

vDroop/LLC is FS pin 11. Pretty possitive lower resistance will equal less vdroop.

Got any closer pics of the IC?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


vDroop/LLC is FS pin 11. Pretty possitive lower resistance will equal less vdroop.

Got any closer pics of the IC?










...this ^^^ for droop mod


----------



## el gappo

I'll try tonight, my camera sucks at close ups







Vdroop is not the problem tho it's v-bump. Quite severe with a quad in...


----------



## PizzaMan

Do the best you can on pics and we'll get you pointed in the right direction. Setting the camera on something stable helps keep it from being blury.


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Do the best you can on pics and we'll get you pointed in the right direction. Setting the camera on something stable helps keep it from being blury.


Macro


----------



## el gappo

DDR2 version of the board but everything looks to be the same


----------



## CL3P20

You will want to produce a higher level of droop than what the mobo is set for currently...You are now having the same affect as someone that cut resistance all the way on a droop circuit... v+ on load.. Raising the set droop limit should counteract it...you will just have to find the sweet spot with resistance level + set vcore..as the power circuit will naturally act different under heavier load, than a light one.


----------



## el gappo

Not really sure why this is happening, power delivery just sucks with a quad now even with a dual 400mv jumps aren't uncommon. If I can stop the volts bouncing up and down I should be golden







What am I going to need here then? just add a resistor and keep trying higher values till it stops being a prat?


----------



## PizzaMan

First, you need to test for continuity between the pins marked and the resistors in colored boxes.

Still trying to figure out OVP.

Well, I'm not figuring it out soon. Just got a call and my buddies jeep is seesawing off the side of a cliff. Gotta go be a hero.......People do crazy crap when it snows down here


----------



## CL3P20

Good luck Pizza!!







..had a call like that the other day, from my homie's lady... 2x guys were trying to break in when she was at home...







*clickclick* ..tires squealing etc


----------



## nateman_doo

oh man!? hope nothing happened?!


----------



## CL3P20

luckily everything was cool.. just 2x russian dudes, that didtn speak very good english...they were at the wrong house, trying to get in to work on the floors...they were more freaked out than she was..+ the cops showed up after a bit and checked 'em out too.. all was good..thankfully. Thought I was gonna have to go all Anderson Silva on there butts...


----------



## PizzaMan

Had to leave my buddy's Jeep up on the cliff. Couldn't get enough traction in the snow with another jeep to get him back on the trail. He's got straps keeping it from going all the way over. He's got it on some trail that is rarely traveled. He's going to have to get a large vehicle with plenty of weight to get it out now. Dug it in pretty good trying to free it.


----------



## el gappo

Lmao some crazy stuff going on man







Now stop getting into these worlds most dangerous situations and get back to thinking of a forum wars gameplan


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Lmao some crazy stuff going on man







Now stop getting into these worlds most dangerous situations and get back to thinking of a forum wars gameplan









Couldn't figure out OVP from the data sheet. The info is there, but I don't get it.

Still waiting on you to test for continuity between the pins marked and the resistors in colored boxes.....


----------



## Hans2k

Can someone show me the pencil mod for the memory on the hd 5770 reference ?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hans2k* 
Can someone show me the pencil mod for the memory on the hd 5770 reference ?

If I remember correctly the 5770 ref design uses a dual memory controller and is virtually impossible to mod. I'll let Cl3P20 or Theo confirm this for ya though.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
If I remember correctly the 5770 ref design uses a dual memory controller and is virtually impossible to mod. I'll let Cl3P20 or Theo confirm this for ya though.

Yes i confirm that there is no working pencil mod for the reference design!


----------



## CL3P20

..or non-reference v.2..


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
..or non-reference v.2..









If u mean the HAWK,i havent looked into it yet but as for the PCS+ version 5770s i can provide both mods as i have applied them in my card...
I will post them soon!


----------



## CL3P20

I have a non-reference v.2.. but its 'pre-Hawk'..so different phase layout on the PCB..same vMEM setup as the standard rev though..so no 1.5ghz ddr5 for CL3P ..oh le' cry


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I have a non-reference v.2.. but its 'pre-Hawk'..so different phase layout on the PCB..same vMEM setup as the standard rev though..so no 1.5ghz ddr5 for CL3P ..oh le' cry

Could u post a pic of the card for Theo????


----------



## CL3P20

soon.. Ill have to find a suitable pic now..the gpu's all in-loop on my sons' rig.. +working to death this week = no time


----------



## theo.gr

Ok but what brand and model...?So i can look for it till u post the pic!


----------



## CL3P20

its this one

MSI PMD1G


----------



## Martkilu

I'm participating in a competition on the 26th (TSA, Technology Student Association) and was wondering if ANYONE could help explain some things to me. I'm doing a lot of reading so I can figure some out on my own too. What exactly are inductors and how do they help? So far it seems they just are coils of wire on ceramic pieces. I've read here that more inductance is better, but I keep reading about parisitic capicitance. I haven't soldered any inductors at all, but I've done many capacitors.

For the competition I'm doing 3DMark Vantage on 5 cards:
8800GTS 320mb
4670
5770
8600GT (the one I've already modded)
9800GT
8800GT
They're all friends but the 8600gt so I want to make sure I do everything right.

I'll be running vantage at stock speeds, max oc on stock, max oc on vf900+ram and vrm sinks, max oc with caps on stock, max oc with inductors at stock, max oc with caps on vf900, max oc with inductors on vf900, max oc with inductors and caps on stock, max oc with inductors and caps on vf900.

The processor is a borrowed Phenom 2 x3 720 (or maybe Phenom 2 x2 555).

I'll be explaining to the panel what inductors, capacitors and volt modding are and how they effect the graphics card.

So my questions are:
What are inductors, how and why do they work?
Which benchmark should I use or is Vantage good?
Should I test anything else?

I'll post all results here, linkback to here and give credit to vmod squad


----------



## PizzaMan

Inductors are coils wrapped around a magnet. Most you see in a ceramic casing, but not always. Inductors help to smooth the ripples of the currant. Generally adding more inductors will lower vdroop and in some cases add additional voltage during load.

Sounds like fun. I held a lecture for an A+ classes at Chatanooga State last year about overclocking on a 775 board.


----------



## Martkilu

So inductors are a bit likes caps for the current but also lower vdroop? Is there a certain rating system for them like uF?


----------



## FtW 420

Inductors act very much like caps in a GPU, they can store a small charge & also filter noise. I believe caps filter out lower frequencies while inductors filter higher frequencies (I may be wrong here, common core electronics was a long time ago).
There are many different types & ratings.


----------



## CL3P20

*inductors* filter 'change' or 'ripple'...in voltage/amperage

*capacitors* filter 'noise' or 'frequency' as well as acting as a "buffer" for sudden current draw.

-without inductors, cap's would fill up too quickly..they are required to keep the supplied incoming current level stable. This is partly why they can help soo much on GPU's. If incoming current is spiking or drooping, the affect is magnified through the output circuit..causing instability. Adding more inductance to a circuit, can [as Pizza stated] raise voltage a bit sometimes...but more importantly, can keep OCP/OVP from tripping pre-maturely..or even at its set limit.


----------



## 1156

hey
scored myself a DOA am2 board for $25nzd(17usd) and it works, only issue, is it has a few bulging caps beside the cpu socket, big 6.3v 3300uf ones

now the board works perfectly, im likely to build a pc up and sell it or something, and wondering, do you rekcon i should replace the caps? not planning on vmodding it or anything, probably not even gonna OC it

what are the chances of the bulging caps giving me issues soon/leaking


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


*inductors* filter 'change' or 'ripple'...in voltage/amperage

*capacitors* filter 'noise' or 'frequency' as well as acting as a "buffer" for sudden current draw.

-without inductors, cap's would fill up too quickly..they are required to keep the supplied incoming current level stable. This is partly why they can help soo much on GPU's. If incoming current is spiking or drooping, the affect is magnified through the output circuit..causing instability. Adding more inductance to a circuit, can [as Pizza stated] raise voltage a bit sometimes...but more importantly, *can keep OCP/OVP from tripping pre-maturely..or even at its set limit*.


This I did notice after I added inductors to my GTs. During last bench runs I was able to tune voltage much higher w/o OCP tripping. Sadly, more voltage didn't help. I'm at the mercy of temperature and 10C just wasn't low enough.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1156*


hey
scored myself a DOA am2 board for $25nzd(17usd) and it works, only issue, is it has a few bulging caps beside the cpu socket, big 6.3v 3300uf ones

now the board works perfectly, im likely to build a pc up and sell it or something, and wondering, do you rekcon i should replace the caps? not planning on vmodding it or anything, probably not even gonna OC it

what are the chances of the bulging caps giving me issues soon/leaking


I would guess that blown caps will not be good. I wouldn't want to sell anybody a PC with blown caps on their board. If they're the push through caps you should be able to do it fairly clean.


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I would guess that blown caps will not be good. I wouldn't want to sell anybody a PC with blown caps on their board. If they're the push through caps you should be able to do it fairly clean.



yea, they are big push through ones, ill probably get the iron out later and fix it up with some new caps

some people say dont fix it if its not broken though, which is why im not sure, but yea, this is overclock.net's volt modding forum, lol, so i guess that isnt what you guys think

anyway, i cant really do any harm, so probably will do it a bit later









EDIT: ****, the caps in question are 6.3v 3300uf, and i only have 10v 2200uf ones, probably a bad idea replacign 3300uf with 2200uf aye?

edit2:
http://tinyurl.com/ydte7wj

reckon i will buy those for it, any other good vmodding caps i should buy to keep handy while im buying?


----------



## PizzaMan

I have some 1200uf and 1500uF 6.3v caps. How many you need? I think the slightly lower uF will be ok if you're not OCing it. Good caps would be better then blown caps.

Yea, it may not be broken yet, but it's an excuse to brake out the iron. Yea, I look for excuses to plug'er in as much as I can.


----------



## 1156

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I have some 1200uf and 1500uF 6.3v caps. How many you need? I think the slightly lower uF will be ok if you're not OCing it. Good caps would be better then blown caps.

Yea, it may not be broken yet, but it's an excuse to brake out the iron. Yea, I look for excuses to plug'er in as much as I can.


should be fine thanks, ive got some 10v 2200uf caps, there brand is suntan, reckon they will be ok?

haha, yea, always happy for an excuse









edit: f im gonna do it ill do it properly, whats a good brand? sanyo?
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-Sanyo-WG-6-3V-...item45ef4434dd

5 Sanyo WG 6.3V 3300UF LOW ESR Motherboard Capacitor

Genuine Sanyo Made in Japan Capacitor Brand new in box!

looks good to me? i have 5 caps in the area lol, only 4 are bulging though
oh, and there are blank solder pads right beside the line of them, the same size, reckon i should slap one on there too for good luck?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1156* 
should be fine thanks, ive got some 10v 2200uf caps, there brand is suntan, reckon they will be ok?

haha, yea, always happy for an excuse

















idk, one way to find out I guess.


----------



## foothead

Here is the vgpu mod for HD 5750s, as well as a pencil mod I devised. Both work perfectly, but that pencil mod is a bit touchy.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *foothead* 
Here is the vgpu mod for HD 5750s, as well as a pencil mod I devised. Both work perfectly, but that pencil mod is a bit touchy.


Updated. Thx


----------



## arbalest

I need some Help with this vMod.

I measured the resistance, same as the original 4890 - NON Reference Mod, but came up with 2.0k. It's not a fluke, it's just 2.0. I DID shade as a test to see if it came down, and it does, but if possible, could anyone tell me what resistance I would need for a 1.45vcore?

*EDIT*

I'm running my 9800GT right now, so I have my 4890 out in the open so if you need any pics, lmk.


----------



## PizzaMan

You'll just have to shade a little and test. Start by bringing it down to ~1.95KOhms and see how much of an increase you get.


----------



## arbalest

So I shaded it to 1.88k, and I'm running 1GHz core STABLE! -- Weird thing is, my 3dmark06 Score is only 17,9**k, and the STOCK score is 17,1**k.

Any ideas?


----------



## PizzaMan

Need more CPU Ghz.


----------



## CL3P20

This ^^^ ~18k is very good for 3.6ghz CPU and single GPU...

compare to this..below and you'll feel better


















..if you had a faster CPU you'd see +20k easy.


----------



## arbalest

CL3P20 -- THanks for the uplifting pics! lol









Yeah, I don't feel so bad. My VANTAGE score went up DRAMATICALLY! 13,728, opposed to 10k! -- That is with my GPU clocked at 965!









Reps to all who helped me out! THANKS!

***EDIT***

BTW, my voltmeter sucks! Well, it did... Until I threw it! I went out and got another one a bit ago, and found out my vCore was 1.78v, with the resistance dropped to 1.88k.

IT DID however hit 1GHz EASY! lol I'm sitting at 1.52vCore now, and it's stable @ 965MHz Core. Temps never above 74c, so maybe I'll up it a bit more and get it stable @ 1GHz. We'll see if it's worth it.

Thanks for help!


----------



## 1156

hey, anyone thought of/tried using melted candel wax as either something to hold the wires down on a solder mod, or maybe sub zero insulation? might try it a bit later


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Guys, I need your expertise in helping my fix this card.

I have a BFG GTX285 with parts missing (circled in *red*). Can you tell me what they're rated for (resistance/capacitance) and how I can return it to stock?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Open1Your1Eyes0*


Guys, I need your expertise in helping my fix this card.

I have a BFG GTX285 with parts missing (circled in *red*). Can you tell me what they're rated for (resistance/capacitance) and how I can return it to stock?











I'm guessing from the looks of things that someone had already tried this or done some modding to the card?

This is workable. 10acjed has a 285 and I'm sure I could get him to take some measurements of those points.

Got a DMM and are you handy with an iron?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I'm guessing from the looks of things that someone had already tried this or done some modding to the card?

This is workable. 10acjed has a 285 and I'm sure I could get him to take some measurements of those points.

Got a DMM and are you handy with an iron?


That's not my card, I used that as a reference pic. Those circled parts are actually missing from my card. I do have a DMM and iron btw.


----------



## CL3P20

.. this

Blue indicates a bridged position..


----------



## PizzaMan

Go ahead and number them in a pic and measure the resistance between the pads of the missing resistors.

EDIT: Cl with tha ninja move. Looks like he's on top of it. I didn't realize these are the resistors for the V'mod.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Here is the info I found: *Link Here*

The red arrows I have no idea what resistance. The green arrow I am pretty sure is 0 ohm. The blue arrow is a capacitor and I have no idea what it is.










Should I just short the two contacts on the red arrowed and green arrowed one?

What about the blue arrowed capacitor what do I do there since it's missing?


----------



## CL3P20

Red = short
Green = short
blue arrow = use spare cap from backside of mem on PCB


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Red = short
Green = short
blue arrow = use spare cap from backside of mem on PCB

Use a spare capacitor from a memory chip? How do I do that?


----------



## CL3P20

pic attached... pull cap from circled points


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0

*CL3P20*, you are such a great help every time. Thanks a lot.







I'll take care of this tomorrow and let you guys know what happens sometime next week.


----------



## PizzaMan

Updated with some more datasheet links.

Anybody got any more modz they want to share?


----------



## Patch

I'm doing some more Commando modding right now. I'll post em once I know whether things are working.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Updated with some more datasheet links.

Anybody got any more modz they want to share?

I've got two new ones, will post them asap


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
I've got two new ones, will post them asap









I see your new post man. I'll get you added here soon. Been reading this 2409 page health care bill and it's eating up a lot of my time.


----------



## Martkilu

How do you determine which VR to use once you measure resistance? Trying to finish writing this paper and I forgot. Isn't it the resistance x 20. So 1K horseshoe resistance needs a 20k ohm VR? Also is 10k+10k series more advisable since you can tune more precisely or is it unneeded?

Edit: Also the card I am modding has 2 x APW7067N IC's.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

x20 is ok but x30 is usually more safe if you don't want to raise voltage above stock values.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
x20 is ok but x30 is usually more safe if you don't want to raise voltage above stock values.

Alright, thank you very much my friend


----------



## Patch

deleted because it's political


----------



## FtW 420

I's so glad I grew up when I did. Canada is just as messed up, I could really go off here but gotta keep out of the politics. My sister just became a teacher & has been telling me what they've done to the schools here...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I's so glad I grew up when I did. Canada is just as messed up, I could really go off here but gotta keep out of the politics. My sister just became a teacher & has been telling me what they've done to the schools here...

Yea, we are home schooling next year. The schools teach students to take test instead of teaching them how to learn.


----------



## Martkilu

I turned in my project today and i's being queued for the national competition (TSA). I wrote a paper about the effects of capacitance, inductance and voltage on graphics cards. In the paper I modded a 8600GT. I forgot just how boring watching Vantage could be







. I'm not supposed to release copies of it until after the competition but I will upload the whole thing in a .rar then if anyone is interested. Final GPU OC on a VF900 + 4500uF capacitance + GPU vmod to 1.45v (non mem mod because I ran out of time) is 864Mhz core, 918Mhz mem and 1836 shades. I had to do the mod on a new 8600GT because my last one died. The results of the project is boosting the Vantage score from 1503 GPU (only ran GPU tests and feature tests) to 2292. The card had no place I could add extra inductors which was annoying. Also annoying is the stupid rule that you can't put forum websites as sources or even related readings (was gunna give a shoutout to the vmod squad). Thanks everyone here for all ya'll taught me. It's incredible how much I've learned here and I really appreciate it


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


I turned in my project today and i's being queued for the national competition (TSA). I wrote a paper about the effects of capacitance, inductance and voltage on graphics cards. In the paper I modded a 8600GT. I forgot just how boring watching Vantage could be







. I'm not supposed to release copies of it until after the competition but I will upload the whole thing in a .rar then if anyone is interested. Final GPU OC on a VF900 + 4500uF capacitance + GPU vmod to 1.45v (non mem mod because I ran out of time) is 864Mhz core, 918Mhz mem and 1836 shades. I had to do the mod on a new 8600GT because my last one died. The results of the project is boosting the Vantage score from 1503 GPU (only ran GPU tests and feature tests) to 2292. The card had no place I could add extra inductors which was annoying. Also annoying is the stupid rule that you can't put forum websites as sources or even related readings (was gunna give a shoutout to the vmod squad). Thanks everyone here for all ya'll taught me. It's incredible how much I've learned here and I really appreciate it










Dude, that is so cool. I wish I had a schedule that allowed me to go back to school. I'm a much better learner now then I was in my early 20's. I took two semesters of collage, but failed English both semesters and gave up. I'm sure this shows from my poor grammar skillz. You should see some of my posts before I hit the spell check button on my browser.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Dude, that is so cool. I wish I had a schedule that allowed me to go back to school. I'm a much better learner now then I was in my early 20's. I took two semesters of collage, but failed English both semesters and gave up. I'm sure this shows from my poor grammar skillz. You should see some of my posts before I hit the spell check button on my browser.


I haven't noticed your "poor grammar skills" at all before. That sucks that you failed out








, I've never enjoyed english class.

My project won Best in Class, 1st place at the regional competition and qualifies for the state tournament in a tad over 2 weeks, if it gets in top 5 there then it will move to nationals. Since we are allowed to modify our projects (as long as same category and basic path) I will be ordering new caps, inductors and another card. I have another 8800GT laying around that I will be doing full mods on soon. I need help finding which inductors to pick though because I didn't add any inductors during the 8600GT modding. I have 3 solenoid and 4 circle ones I stripped from a xbox 360 mobo I want to add, or is ordering them preferred (money is not an issue on parts, now that I actually won the regional comp my parents believe its a real thing now). I'm also thinking of getting a 9600GSO to mod. I normally wouldn't buy Zotac over EVGA but there looks to be many mod points in the picture.

I also did some more reading on capacitors and think I understand -why- it is that lowest to correct voltage + high uF matters. I'm not 100% sure I'm right so if I'm off please correct me. 1,000,000 uF = 1F. A 1F cap can store 1 coulomb of power at 1 volt
1F = 1 Coulomb per volt

1000uF = .001F at 2.5V
1000uF 2.5v = .004 coulomb ?

While 1000uF = .001F at 5v
1000uF 5v = .002 coulomb ?
This is super sleep deprived logic so I might be completely off just sorta guessing/checking based off what I've read in the past hour or so.
So a 1000uF cap at 35v has less than half the "power" of a 1000uF 16v?

I'll be back later haven't slept in quite a while and am very tired. I'll get some pics of the vmods and submit vantage scores soon.


----------



## PizzaMan

If you can't find any inductors PM me and I'll send you some.









As far as caps voltage/uF goes, ESR is the factor in which you should be worrying about. Keeping the cap's voltage as close to the source being used to keep the ESR resistance down. With caps of the same voltage, higher uF will have a lower ESR. The lower the ESR the quicker the stored energy from the cap can be released into the power feed. You can describe it kind of like latency. Higher voltage caps will take longer to release the power stored. Thus putting a 35v cap on a power phase using 1.5v will likely do almost no good at all, as by the time the power is drawn from the cap it will be to late and the device's need for the extra juice will have likely expired by the time the energy is released.

Zotac is a good brand. Some of their non-reference designs are actually better then the original reference. Unlike some campaniles like XFX...


----------



## Patch

Since I killed my glorious no coldbugging i7 980x, I need to occupy myself while I wait for it's replacement.

So I added some OS-CON caps to the Commando, added vcore read points, and souped up my OVP mod.



















I hope I have some nice things to say tomorrow night.









Since I've killed an i5 670 and an i7 980x in the last few weeks, figure I may as well try to make the 3rd death a celeron. That way I'll wipe out the "death comes in threes" luck before another $1K chip gets here.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Such an expensive travesty Patch







. I am not of the superstitious type but your reasoning seems viable and I hope it works out for you before you have to take out a second mortgage to finance your overclocking endeavors.


----------



## theo.gr

Ok guys i understand the principals of VMODDING and OCING but is there anyone here that would understand killing 1K$ chips,just for fun???
Patch mate u should really think about it...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theo.gr*


Ok guys i understand the principals of VMODDING and OCING but is there anyone here that would understand killing 1K$ chips,just for fun???
Patch mate u should really think about it...










hmm, for some reason i still think he knows what he's doing....xD


----------



## Patch

lol, I hear what you're saying. But everyone has a different perspective, and remember, not all of us are students.

Sounds like a lot of money for a hobby, but it's still WAY cheaper than motorcycles, cars, boats, Country Club memberships, gambling, vacation homes, plastic surgeries, etc.......heck, a lot of folks on this site would never dream of spending $1K for a chip, but would (and do) spend a lot more than that on booze and cigs during a given year.

I'd much rather drive a used Suburban than a new BMW......and spend the monthly difference on hardware.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I'd much rather drive a used Suburban than a new BMW......and spend the monthly difference on hardware.


..







.. right with you on that one.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Ok guys i understand the principals of VMODDING and OCING but is there anyone here that would understand killing 1K$ chips,just for fun???
Patch mate u should really think about it...










You can V'mod and OC somewhat conservatively. You don't always have to go all out and kill the card in which you V'modded. Should have seen the hardware NCspec killed in the WinterWarz in just one week. He killed multiple GPUs and boards and dropped well over 1K in a week and overnight deliveries just to kick the poo out of TRP.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theo.gr* 
Ok guys i understand the principals of VMODDING and OCING but is there anyone here that would understand killing 1K$ chips,just for fun???
Patch mate u should really think about it...









I hear you man, but this is a site where people spend the extra 200$ for the extra 1% performance increase. I stopped going out to eat with friends (costs a fortune when friends want to eat out every few nights) and got a job to buy new parts to play with. Don't get me wrong, I still hang out with them a lot but It's a lot of fun for me to see just how far I can push various chips. It's just a different hobby, instead of lifting my truck and getting new tires I'm saving for more 8600GT's (my favorite card to mod so far). It all comes down to preference and how you want to spend your money


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
I hear you man, but this is a site where people spend the extra 200$ for the extra 1% performance increase.


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
I hear you man, but this is a site where people spend the extra 200$ for the extra 1% performance increase. I stopped going out to eat with friends (costs a fortune when friends want to eat out every few nights) and got a job to buy new parts to play with. Don't get me wrong, I still hang out with them a lot but It's a lot of fun for me to see just how far I can push various chips. It's just a different hobby, instead of lifting my truck and getting new tires I'm saving for more 8600GT's (my favorite card to mod so far). It all comes down to preference and how you want to spend your money









Yeah man i can understand the happiness coming out of OCing and VMODDING cos despite the fact that it looks nerdy,its creative and is based on science too so it definatelly isnt something bad.
I OC and MOD too and i ve killed various vga s but i would never buy an intel extreme edition just to kill it trying to brake hwbot record...
If i had a sponsor yeah but spending so much money just to toss it for nothing isnt what i called normal....
Of course i have bought many vga s of 20EUR cost even when i should abandon other things to do so but what i described earlier is so much different....
Right now i am looking to buy some 3870 cheap and mod it till it bleeds








Course i ll pay 30EUR and not 30EUR*30!!!!!


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
lol, I hear what you're saying. But everyone has a different perspective, and remember, not all of us are students.

Sounds like a lot of money for a hobby, but it's still WAY cheaper than motorcycles, cars, boats, Country Club memberships, gambling, vacation homes, plastic surgeries, etc.......heck, a lot of folks on this site would never dream of spending $1K for a chip, but would (and do) spend a lot more than that on booze and cigs during a given year.

I'd much rather drive a used Suburban than a new BMW......and spend the monthly difference on hardware.

U have some points there but many of the stuff u describe here can have a social side too like having a boat u can go some nice vacation in and island and save A LOT of money on hotels(in Greece) or having a BMW u can have a nice reliable and comfortable means of transportation.
But by killing 1000$ CPUs cannot be compared to this can it?At least for me!
Dont get me wrong cos i OC and mod too...
Its not about being a student or having a job,its about the idea behind it.OC ing is good but suicide VMOD in such an expensive extend isnt so normal.!!!
But then again here is a site of xtremes so everything is allowd!!!


----------



## PizzaMan

Added some more ICs to the OP.









Hopefully, we've found the mod point for Patch's Lightning. *fingers crossed*

Keep in mind Theo, that the value of the dollar is not the same for everyone. Then there is the fact that we commonly misconstrue what it is to be normal. Lets take for example ADHD. If 30 to 60% of the population has it, then it most be normal. Yet, doctors have labeled it a disorder and teachers want to shove pills down our kids throats. I'm sure as soon as pharmaceutical companies create a drug that makes us not want to V'mod and OC our hardware, we will become the next percentage of people with a disorder.

EDIT: Note to self to look over these: http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/datasheets/


----------



## el gappo

Gappo did a bad thing... e8400 and other 775 cpu's on the way. Going to be getting a commando in









Still need to strip down the 790xt and get those tests done before I get some dice in for the sempron.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Gappo did a bad thing... e8400 and other 775 cpu's on the way. Going to be getting a commando in









Still need to strip down the 790xt and get those tests done before I get some dice in for the sempron.


Don't forget to share the pron with us.


----------



## el gappo

Of course. You gotta help me mod the thing tho lol. Once it's ready I'm just going to go mad on ebay and raid the bot for a month







Been a long time coming.


----------



## slickwilly

Patch is a man that use's his toys for multiple use's, take his LN2 Dewar, he not only use's it to cool an other wise insanely hot CPU, but also for making Ice cream
(hmmm Ice cream)

I just drop a couple thousand in a casino (it's the wife's thing) now whats the diff between that or dropping it on a CPU that will tortured until it dies money is gone ether way and one mans torture is another mans pleasure.


----------



## el gappo

I kept getting bloody sniped on ebay and was getting royally peeved so I bought this buy it now lol








DFI DK P45-T2RS PLUS







Not bad eh!


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
I kept getting bloody sniped on ebay and was getting royally peeved so I bought this buy it now lol








DFI DK P45-T2RS PLUS







Not bad eh!

Purty board is purty


----------



## CL3P20

should be a good mobo for FSB.. maybe you'll get to stomp out some benchies over 600


----------



## theo.gr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
I kept getting bloody sniped on ebay and was getting royally peeved so I bought this buy it now lol








DFI DK P45-T2RS PLUS







Not bad eh!

Ι own this board!If u are not so into GIANT sinks and 5-6 heatpipes that are pure waste of money and u are looking for 600+FSB then its the perfect board to work with!


----------



## Martkilu

courtesy of sexybasterd
and








courtesy of Pizzaman!

Caps arriving tomorrow - off to the vMod cave...

Quote:



Let's have some fun,
these clocks are sick
I wanna take an iron to your IC chip
I wanna mod you,
but if I do then I might fry you, gpu
It's complicated and electromigratin
Got my clocks squeezed by evga precision
Guess he wants to run, wants to run
a bench of 3DMark, a bench of 3DMark
I'm on a mission
and it involves some heavy modding, yeah
You've indicated you're capable
I'm educated in capacitance, yes
and now I want it bad, want it bad
a voltmod, a voltmod
I can see you staring there from across the board
with a vGPU read point on your caps and your pots on your (IC)
The story of us, it always starts the same
with a GPU and a iron and a benchmark
and a benchmark


Edit: Yes I was bored, yes I thought too much into that


----------



## PizzaMan

Is that an Ultra you're going to be modding?


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Is that an Ultra you're going to be modding?


Sadly only a GTX, looks like an Ultra though. I think I'm CPU limited atm (2.7Ghz Sempron 140). Only scored a 6.6K GPU score in Vantage @ 1280x1024 no AF or AA. 8600GT modded scored 2.25k. Going to be trying a Ph2x2 550 tomorrow.

Edit: trying to pick up an Ultra though :wink:


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


Sadly only a GTX, looks like an Ultra though. I think I'm CPU limited atm (2.7Ghz Sempron 140). Only scored a 6.6K GPU score in Vantage @ 1280x1024 no AF or AA. 8600GT modded scored 2.25k. Going to be trying a Ph2x2 550 tomorrow.

Edit: trying to pick up an Ultra though :wink:


The 8800GTX is the same thing. The Ultra has a 1.35v BIOS where-as the GTX has a 1.3v BIOS.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


The 8800GTX is the same thing. The Ultra has a 1.35v BIOS where-as the GTX has a 1.3v BIOS.


Really? I thought they had different RAM. Win







, with volt mod I can has 8800 Ultra Special?







I'll be adding caps and inducs tomorrow. Thanks again man









I should be able to mail the inductors back by Monday if all goes well


----------



## PizzaMan

To my knowledge, all 8800GTX/Ultras where made by Flextronics(Foxcon) and provided to venders.


----------



## CL3P20

waiting anxiously ...







... looks like fun [CL3P wants new toys too..still undecided though]


----------



## Martkilu

Sigh, I removed the 8800GTX cooler today and had 4 problems occur: WAY too much thermal paste on it, a capacitor came off with the stock cooler, an inductor chipped when I removed the cooler, and the VF900 doesn't fit. 99 problems and a GPU is every one.

Will work on more tomorrow, sleep for now.


----------



## Hans2k

I reckon that there's a pencil mod for the core on the hd5770 ?

Cant seem to find anything when googeling, so it would be nice if someone could show me.


----------



## Martkilu

What's the trick to getting inductors to stay? I've tried my 25w, 45w and 60w irons and 2 kinds of solder and can't get them on. The same time I can get 9 caps on though. Anything different with these for some reason?

Edit: 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hans2k*


I reckon that there's a pencil mod for the core on the hd5770 ?

Cant seem to find anything when googeling, so it would be nice if someone could show me.










Check out this thread, post 84 for memory. 
Haven't located vGPU yet


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


What's the trick to getting inductors to stay? I've tried my 25w, 45w and 60w irons and 2 kinds of solder and can't get them on. The same time I can get 9 caps on though. Anything different with these for some reason?

Edit:

Check out this thread, post 84 for memory. 
Haven't located vGPU yet


That 45w or 60w should do it. You do have to get it really hot to stick. The inductors like to dissipate the heat almost as quick as you can apply it.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


That 45w or 60w should do it. You do have to get it really hot to stick. The inductors like to dissipate the heat almost as quick as you can apply it.


I'll try the 60 again in a bit, wish me luck.

Also Pro-tip: Don't hold inductors when you solder. It burns the







out of your fingers, then you drop it, accidentally swing the iron up, and burn your finger with the iron too and then your:


----------



## CL3P20

...been there







Those things are little cubes of fire in 10sec or less with the right amount of heat... NOT finger friendly. I been using a pencil..eraser first..to "hold" the darn things up, while tagging them in on 1x side with the other hand wielding the iron..been working alright so far.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


I'll try the 60 again in a bit, wish me luck.

Also Pro-tip: Don't hold inductors when you solder. It burns the







out of your fingers, then you drop it, accidentally swing the iron up, and burn your finger with the iron too and then your:




















Yea, that's what I meant when I said the inductors disipate the heat quickly.


----------



## PizzaMan

CL3P20, your PM box is full....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lmao, not again, you should stop sending him that much pm's...xD


----------



## Martkilu

Moving past 60% clocks...
Is there way to move EVGA Precision past 60% clocks? My shaders and core clock on my 8600GT are both at 60% up stable with room to move up







I still need to vMod memory... Prob do later tonight.

On another note: MCW-60 on the way to slap on my 8800GTX to OC with and my 5770 (thanks CL for the suggestion!)


----------



## Cindex

I don't think you can in EVGA. Rivatuner will allow you to. You won't be able to hit the clocks Riv will allow (if you turn the max up as a power user, of course)


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
Moving past 60% clocks...
Is there way to move EVGA Precision past 60% clocks? My shaders and core clock on my 8600GT are both at 60% up stable with room to move up







I still need to vMod memory... Prob do later tonight.

On another note: MCW-60 on the way to slap on my 8800GTX to OC with and my 5770 (thanks CL for the suggestion!)

Flashing your card to higher clock speeds will solve your problem.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cindex*


I don't think you can in EVGA. Rivatuner will allow you to. You won't be able to hit the clocks Riv will allow (if you turn the max up as a power user, of course)


never really used Rivatuner before... I'll try in a bit









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Flashing your card to higher clock speeds will solve your problem.


I'd rather not flash my cards... I've heard lots of bad stories about doing that.. then again I've also heard bad stories bout volt moddding


----------



## CL3P20

...in the in the 'global clock settings' [or something of this nature] under the power user tab ...enable the "light bulb" and enter 'a9' for the modifier...should unlock shaders to 22-2300mhz and mem to something stupid as well


----------



## 1156

i am possibly picking up an 8800gtx and an EK full waterblock soon, depending on how things go, and i now have my e8400 under a water setup again, and i will either create a second seperate loop for gpu, or create one mega loop for cpu and gpu

heres what i have all togethor:

Danger Den TDX block
Possibly an EK fullcover block, depending if i get the gtx

Black Ice Stealth GT 360 Rad
Toyota Camry Copper heatercore with 1/2" barbs
i think its a black ice 120(thick one, not thin)

2x Eheim 1048 Pumps

Swiftech MCRES
Single bay resibour(5.25")

so what does the vmod squad reckon? an uber loop, or 2 loops, IF i get the gtx and block


----------



## el gappo

Well you already have 2 pumps and 2 decent rads so dual loops is the obvious choice









ORRRRRRR build a mega bong


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


...in the in the 'global clock settings' [or something of this nature] under the power user tab ...enable the "light bulb" and enter 'a9' for the modifier...should unlock shaders to 22-2300mhz and mem to something stupid as well










For which program?

And rivatuner says "Cannot load RivaTuner64.sys driver. Please ensure that this file exists in RivaTuner's folder and your user account has administrative rights."

It does have the rights and the file is there... so what should I do?

Edit: Now it says "Driver signing enforcement must be disabled in order to start RivaTunder under Vista x64. Do you want to disable driver signing enforcement and reboot the system to apply the changes?" after the first error. I've already let it reboot that way, is there a way to manually do this?

Edit Two: I'm using Windows 7 64-Bit Ultimate

Held F8 during boot and disabled driver signing there

Still trying to figure out/get used to rivatuner, how do I overclock with it?

Now ATITool is saying "The Video card you selected for overclocking in ATITool does not seem to be used by Windows. 
Visual testing has been disabled.
To fix this, go to Display Properties, Settings adn enable the monitor output of the card." 
What? This is a new one to me, trying to figure out where to change this


----------



## CL3P20

those are the settings to adjust clock slider limits in Rivatuner.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


those are the settings to adjust clock slider limits in Rivatuner.


I have to fill out some scholarship stuff, but after I'll look again. I didn't see the lightbulb. When I get back to tweaking later I'll look again and install Furmark.

MCW-60 is on its way to me, can't wait to push the GTS/GTX and now my friends 4870.

I need to vMod the 8600GT vRAM soon... probably after I push these shaders and core clocks.


----------



## CL3P20

benched 2.4ghz shaders clock tonight on 1x of my 8800GS







...still a lot to improve on here, pretty sure I can snatch 1st in AM3... 2nd works for now i guess. Did manage a gold in '03









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...mb_49727_marks

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...b_293352_marks

check out the shader clocks


















Inductors are holding out good... gonna bump over 1.4v for the next couple runs.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


benched 2.4ghz shaders clock tonight on 1x of my 8800GS







...still a lot to improve on here, pretty sure I can snatch 1st in AM3... 2nd works for now i guess. Did manage a gold in '03









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...mb_49727_marks

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...b_293352_marks

check out the shader clocks


















Inductors are holding out good... gonna bump over 1.4v for the next couple runs.










nice runs, what's max safe voltage on air? I'm running my 8600GT's at 1.37v atm, should I tune down or is that ok? (asking because I see your just now bumpin to 1.4v)


----------



## CL3P20

1.4v is a good limit for the tiny little power phases on these cards... even with 6x caps and inductors, this thing whines loud under load as soon as GPUv is set past 1.38v.

*IMO- I ran 1.32v on air, 1.36v on water... they really just need to be colder. All benchies tonight were run with GPU at -63c


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


1.4v is a good limit for the tiny little power phases on these cards... even with 6x caps and inductors, this thing whines loud under load as soon as GPUv is set past 1.38v.

*IMO- I ran 1.32v on air, 1.36v on water... they really just need to be colder. All benchies tonight were run with GPU at -63c


hmm I'll tune my next cards down a bit. I got my 8800GTX tuned to 1.43v waiting for a block to come in. I'm selling a bunch of my old stuff soon. Fund for more modding equipment (going to try to do a homemade dice pot) and fund to save up for a new 13" MBP

If you kill a card by voltage is their any way to revive? ie: Will the oven/freezer trick work? Killed one of my fav 8600GT's just now







Wrong readpoint + tuning voltage in vantage = stupid move


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Martkilu*


hmm I'll tune my next cards down a bit. I got my 8800GTX tuned to 1.43v waiting for a block to come in. I'm selling a bunch of my old stuff soon. Fund for more modding equipment (going to try to do a homemade dice pot) and fund to save up for a new 13" MBP

If you kill a card by voltage is their any way to revive? ie: Will the oven/freezer trick work? Killed one of my fav 8600GT's just now







Wrong readpoint + tuning voltage in vantage = stupid move


 dead from voltage = dead...

Ive done the same 2x now... once with a 7600GT and again with a 9800GTX... dead.









*that GTX begs to be frozen... the shader clocks will soar under -0


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


dead from voltage = dead...

Ive done the same 2x now... once with a 7600GT and again with a 9800GTX... dead.









*that GTX begs to be frozen... the shader clocks will soar under -0


After I run my tests for my TSA project (need WB to be able to cool enough) I'm most likely going to sell pretty cheap, PM if your interested. It won't be sold for about a month though, I have to have it running for nationals.

Damn that I can't revive it.. I'll prob strip for parts







then I'll have enough so I can send Pizzaman his inductors back

I can't wait for my 5770 to get back from RMA, it'll be sweet seeing how far it can be pushed under water.

Any other cheap fun graphics cards? I have 4 8600GT's, 3 8800GTS's, 1 8800gtx, 1 x800xl, 1 x 5770 in rma, 1 x 4670, 1 x 7300gs, and a 4670 that still need to be modded fully and tested, but want to grab some other small fun ones. Any suggestions? Also is a Sempron 140 @ 3.8Ghz bottlenecking any of these cards or should I upgrade it?

Edit: that's a purty setup...

Edit 2: Are those intel stock fans? lmao


----------



## CL3P20

4770 and 5770 would be a must have for some modding fun... great ATI cards, fast when modded and love to freeze!

After playing with my sons 5770, I want to get one of my own to toy with.









*Im gonna be working on higher core speeds for 3D Mark... then I'll take vantage record for GS too


----------



## el gappo

Check this out








http://benchtec.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6323


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Check this out








http://benchtec.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6323

What exactly does it do? I'm trying to understand it


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *el gappo* 
Check this out









http://benchtec.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=6323

..back now.. I fainted when I saw the pic.. came-to...saw the pic again...thankfully when I fell out of my chair, I kicked the monitor over...otherwise Id be stuck in a 'reboot-loop'.









*Can I haz cheezeburger..?







*


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Martkilu* 
What exactly does it do? I'm trying to understand it











It's an external power phase board with a plethora of caps and inductors to smooth the currant. This will be a sure fix for oscillator freq control.

Oh and Martikilu, if you would PM me your email addy. I have something to send you.







Sorry, I wasn't ignoring your PM, just got a little side tracked.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 









It's an external power phase board with a plethora of caps and inductors to smooth the currant. This will be a sure fix for oscillator freq control.

Oh and Martikilu, if you would PM me your email addy. I have something to send you.







Sorry, I wasn't ignoring your PM, just got a little side tracked.

No prob, it's a cat.

Looks fancy and fun


----------



## arbalest

I've done a lot of searching and come to the conclusion I have to go the Hard-Mod route.

Does anyone have the measure points and necessary potentiometer requirements listed for an ASUS EAH4870 Dark Knight 1GB card?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
I've done a lot of searching and come to the conclusion I have to go the Hard-Mod route.

Does anyone have the measure points and necessary potentiometer requirements listed for an ASUS EAH4870 Dark Knight 1GB card?

Does it look this? If not, post up some pics of the back and front of the card.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Does it look this? If not, post up some pics of the back and front of the card.

Get you some pics in a few. I've got 2x EAH4870's so I'm looking for some Fermi Killing OC's from my crossfire setup.

My old XFX 4890 I got to 1GHz and was killer, but I have even higher hopes to pull off some serious benches with these


----------



## arbalest

***EDIT***

I found this on extremesystems...


















When I measure from *Pin 4* (FB) to *Pin 18* (GND) I get *1.10ohm* just like the guy does, BUT when I measure to the other ground point as he has, I get nothing...

NOW, when I measure from *Pin 4* (FB) and the *Resistor*(?) I get *1.10ohms* as well... Not making sense to me









**NOTE** The *GREEN LINES AND ARROWS ARE MINE*! I just edited his photo to show my findings.


----------



## PizzaMan

What other ground point have you tried?

Also, the 1.1 reading from the resistor, I believe that side of the resisitor is ground as well.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
What other ground point have you tried?

Also, the 1.1 reading from the resistor, I believe that side of the resisitor is ground as well.

Measured 3 other points that gave me 1.10. One point is just to the left of where the picture ends. **New points in ORANGE**


----------



## PizzaMan

I'd just stick with the original spot marked for modding. FB and COMP are typically tied together so it not uncommon to find the same values on surrounding resistors.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I'd just stick with the original spot marked for modding. FB and COMP are typically tied together so it not uncommon to find the same values on surrounding resistors.


Ok, so help a vmod dummy out










What Ohm Rating Pot do I need to run a max of 1.4v?

Or where can I read up on everything to get a better grasp?

Many thanks!


----------



## CL3P20

20k


----------



## arbalest

Edit... Nvm. Figured it out


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arbalest*


Ok, so help a vmod dummy out









What Ohm Rating Pot do I need to run a max of 1.4v?

Or where can I read up on everything to get a better grasp?

Many thanks!


Follow the second post in CL2P20's guide and most your Q's will be answered. Feel free to ask if you have any unanswered questions. The only stupid question is the one that goes unasked.


----------



## NoGuru

This thread is awesome. The one thing I was looking for is missing though, "How to use a DMM"


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, never got around to doing that. I was hoping another Squad member would make one.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


This thread is awesome. The one thing I was looking for is missing though, "How to use a DMM"










When you are measuring resistance of a card you should have it out of the PC when you do so with no power. Never try to measure a resistor with power applied to it. It is the horseshoe symbol(represents ohms) on your DMM

When measuring voltage you need to pick a good ground point (black terminal) such as your case, VGA bracket, or PSU. Set your DMM to 20V ---DC and touch the positive (red terminal) to the point you are measuring. Always keep a steady hand when measuring your cards voltage because one slip of the hand and it could be devastating.

It is not quite a guide but it should give you the general idea. Good Luck!


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


When you are measuring resistance of a card you should have it out of the PC when you do so with no power. Never try to measure a resistor with power applied to it. It is the horseshoe symbol(represents ohms) on your DMM

When measuring voltage you need to pick a good ground point (black terminal) such as your case, VGA bracket, or PSU. Set your DMM to 20V ---DC and touch the positive (red terminal) to the point you are measuring. Always keep a steady hand when measuring your cards voltage because one slip of the hand and it could be devastating.

It is not quite a guide but it should give you the general idea. Good Luck!


Just what I was looking for, thank you. I do need to have the card powered up to measure voltage though, right. I think I just answered my own question.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Just what I was looking for, thank you. I do need to have the card powered up to measure voltage though, right. I think I just answered my own question.


----------



## Martkilu

Just got my 5770 back from RMA, if anyone on vMod squad wants it, 100$ plus shipping


----------



## Valafar

Just ran across this datasheet for the up6213 voltage controller found on the VaporX and Toxic Editions of the 5850. I believe it used on the 5870 Toxic and VaporX editions as well. Didn't see it posted in the IC list so figured I would donate it. Attached as pdf.


----------



## 1156

If measuring Voltage then the card needs to be running, if measuring resistance you do NOT want it on


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valafar*


Just ran across this datasheet for the up6213 voltage controller found on the VaporX and Toxic Editions of the 5850. I believe it used on the 5870 Toxic and VaporX editions as well. Didn't see it posted in the IC list so figured I would donate it. Attached as pdf.


Updated thx.


----------



## CL3P20

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe.../W83L604G.html

... its the datasheet for the SMBus controller for the new 5870SOC


----------



## PizzaMan

No FB, what's the mod point?


----------



## CL3P20

no..its not a voltage controller.. its the system bus controller... allows voltages etc to be set/controlled via software.

*seems important because only ES cards are being released with this IC... so the spot on the PCB remains







may be able to make a mod for the retail GPU's with this datasheet.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Here is the Vmod for the Foxconn Katana [Non GTI], as well as the data sheet for the uP6203


----------



## CL3P20

..my NDA w/ Voltera was refuse ..







oh well it was fun to dream heh'


----------



## Voltage_Drop

They're not coming off of it, huh. Why cant we all just share?


----------



## 8800GT

hi, i have a powercolor 4890 non reference card. this is a bare minimum card that cost me 120$ maybe 5 months ago. anyway, after thoroughly looking over this thread, i can safely say im stuck. it seems this pcb is unlike many others, as the voltage regulator seems to be non existant. i have found something like it, but im not quite sure. i will post pictures as soon as i can. PLEASE HELP OCN!


----------



## 8800GT

http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s...an-/detail.jpg
that is what mine looks like, exactly. u17 identification near the chip.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Here is the Vmod for the Foxconn Katana [Non GTI], as well as the data sheet for the uP6203










Added the IC. What mod is that for the Katana, vdroop, vcore?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8800GT*


http://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s...an-/detail.jpg
that is what mine looks like, exactly. u17 identification near the chip.


What's the # off the IC?


----------



## 8800GT

i dont understand what you mean # off ic. i don;t know a lot, other then the obvious lol.


----------



## PizzaMan

The chip next to u17. What is the writing off of it?


----------



## CL3P20

looks like VID mod or standard hardmod for 4870/50.. cant really tell the orientation of the IC from the pic though...


----------



## Patch

I LOVE THIS STICKY, PIZZA!

I got a 4850 from Dryadsoul in trade for some games and didn't even have to search the net. Within minutes I had the vcore done (didn't even bother with caps) and the card completes Vantage at 900/1230. Will have to freeze it for golds.....

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_12453_marks

Thanks for your good work man.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


I LOVE THIS STICKY, PIZZA!

I got a 4850 from Dryadsoul in trade for some games and didn't even have to search the net. Within minutes I had the vcore done (didn't even bother with caps) and the card completes Vantage at 900/1230. Will have to freeze it for golds.....

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...50_12453_marks

Thanks for your good work man.


That's the goal of this thread







You where one of the many who has helped make it happen.

I'm considering posting a copy at OCA to.


----------



## 8800GT

oh the 2 chips next to the u17? you wanna know the number off that? i took a couple photos. my camera is low res, so its not super clear.


----------



## 8800GT

http://img16.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=picture003xi.jpg


----------



## PizzaMan

Why don't you just type them and post them? I can't read anything of the chips in those pics.


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Why don't you just type them and post them? I can't read anything of the chips in those pics.

This ^^^ , I'd listen to pizzaman, he definately knows what he is doing


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Added the IC. What mod is that for the Katana, vdroop, vcore?

Vdroop









Whats up Doc?


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


This ^^^ , I'd listen to pizzaman, he definately knows what he is doing


welcome back doc


----------



## PizzaMan

Katana added vDrop


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Katana added vDrop


Thank you!


----------



## CL3P20

pin-out, OCP and vDROOP for L6788a: 5770

I just pulled them from the datasheet..but they are useful nonetheless









*pin24- remove resistor for max SWfq*
*pin25- adj. resistance with VR to offset OCP trip* needed for high core speeds *@ 1.31v software and 1080mhz core, I am pulling 30% of set OCP limit by default..going to 1105mhz core, increases to ~47% OCP limit [values as reported by GPU-Z]


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like you have some fun coming your way









Forgot to post this. Here's some info on the CHL8316 that is on the GTX480. 
http://www.chilsemi.com/wp-content/u...rief-rev03.pdf


----------



## uisp

Hi I'm new here, I have a question:
I have e powercolor 4890 no reference pcb (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=232374) with OnSemi NCP5388 Controller , no volterra controller so I can't do a softmod , so somebody can help me with a pencil mod? how can I do for increase the core frequency?
many thanks


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Hi, a pencil mod is not always possible but you need to use a DMM or at least a continuity tester for figuringt the mod out.

From what I've seen on the datasheet please check the resistance(to ground) on the marked points. Or check if those are connected to ground.


----------



## uisp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
Hi, a pencil mod is not always possible but you need to use a DMM or at least a continuity tester for figuringt the mod out.

From what I've seen on the datasheet please check the resistance(to ground) on the marked points. Or check if those are connected to ground.

Hi, voltage drop told "Your first step would be to measure the resistance from FB-> ground and measure your stock voltage so you know how much voltage you are feeding into the core. if not, then you could possibly fry your card if you apply to much voltage to it."

It's necessary measure also stock voltage or I can only check the resistance in the marked points how you told me?


----------



## PizzaMan

Measure your stock voltage while the card is running. Also, do as mAlkAv!An suggested and measure the resistance of the marked points. Measure resistance with the card removed from the system.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Yes, stock voltage is as nessecary as the resistance at the FB pin.

The points I marked on the screen are just for checking if a pencil mod is possible. If those are connected to ground(DMM mostly shows ~0.3Ohms) u can penceling that resistor to increase vGPU.


----------



## uisp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An*


Yes, stock voltage is as nessecary as the resistance at the FB pin.

The points I marked on the screen are just for checking if a pencil mod is possible. If those are connected to ground(DMM mostly shows ~0.3Ohms) u can penceling that resistor to increase vGPU.


ok perfect, so later i will check if points are connected to ground and i'll check the resistance, then i will tell you... thank you very much!


----------



## uisp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uisp*


ok perfect, so later i will check if points are connected to ground and i'll check the resistance, then i will tell you... thank you very much!



Hi, I measured the 2 points, the nearer measure 0,014 ohm and the other 0,004 ohms, is it possible?


----------



## mAlkAv!An

It's possible but sounds very low. Which measure range did you use on your DMM? Should be 2000 or 200ohms.


----------



## whe3ls

http://www.livestream.com/xtremelabs...=xtremelabsorg


----------



## PizzaMan

WTH is he doing? Is that an ATI card he is linking to an nVidia card? Watching it now.

EDIT: External power!!!!! Thx Whe3ls


----------



## whe3ls

he prolly using the x2 so you can prodived the nv card more power


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


he prolly using the x2 so you can prodived the nv card more power


this..

+ you can prolly set GPUv with EVBot on the 2nd GPU to bump supply to 1st card..and no worries if you smoke the fets


----------



## uisp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
It's possible but sounds very low. Which measure range did you use on your DMM? Should be 2000 or 200ohms.

Maybe something is wrong, I will check again. So I'll try with 200 or 2000 ohms on DMM and I'll use black pin in ground (bracket of vga card) and red pin in the two marked points,is it true? sorry but i'm not very able with this...


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Exactly.
Most simple DMM can just display 1 or 2 decimal places with a maximum of 200ohm, so it might be possible you measured with 20K or 200K range.


----------



## uisp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An*


Exactly.
Most simple DMM can just display 1 or 2 decimal places with a maximum of 200ohm, so it might be possible you measured with 20K or 200K range.


I tryed again, with DMM range 200 or 2k no values, with 20k 14.50 (nearer) and 5.10, so should be 14500 ohms and 5100 ohms?


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Ok that means it's definitely not connected to ground and a pencil mod is probably not possible.


----------



## uisp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
Ok that means it's definitely not connected to ground and a pencil mod is probably not possible.









ok...so nothing easy to do...
thanks a lot


----------



## CL3P20

GTX 480 hardmods...










*posted by Napalm on XS.. he mentioned mem increases with higher core voltages..similar to the 5xxx's from ATI.. seems like there is a new trend for vDDCI voltage on all the new GPU's this year


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


GTX 480 hardmods...










*posted by Napalm on XS.. he mentioned mem increases with higher core voltages..similar to the 5xxx's from ATI.. seems like there is a new trend for vDDCI voltage on all the new GPU's this year










Yes, patch noticed the same thing when using AFE on his.

Now, can you tell me which pin that resistor is connected to, since there is no FB pin on the CHL8316?


----------



## PizzaMan

Finally got around to adding the 480 info. If anyone has any mods that I've missed please feel free to share.


----------



## CL3P20

from the datasheet.. its my opinion it would be either the 'VCPU' or 'VARGATE' ... so pin4 or pin27.

VCPU= connected to v-Error ADC ...which would controll or/effect the digital processing portion that rectifies voltage.

VARGATE= connected to OCS and NVM state controller..which will effect the digital processing portion that rectifies voltage.

...that is assuming I am guessing the flow correctly.. I am leaning more toward pin4, as it is connected to OVP, to be referenced against the VID.. the RCSP and RCSM could have a modifying effect too though...









..need a willing participant and DMM to get any further.







There are some interesting mods for 'command line input' for these GPU's as well


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
from the datasheet.. its my opinion it would be either the 'VCPU' or 'VARGATE' ... so pin4 or pin27.

VCPU= connected to v-Error ADC ...which would controll or/effect the digital processing portion that rectifies voltage.

VARGATE= connected to OCS and NVM state controller..which will effect the digital processing portion that rectifies voltage.

...that is assuming I am guessing the flow correctly.. I am leaning more toward pin4, as it is connected to OVP, to be referenced against the VID.. the RCSP and RCSM could have a modifying effect too though...









..need a willing participant and DMM to get any further.







There are some interesting mods for 'command line input' for these GPU's as well










oops, my bad sir. It's not the CHL8316, it's CHL8266, which there is no data for yet. I've emailed CHil and done some searching. Seems the Russian's have bugged the poo out of Chil and they are not very overclocker friendly ATM.







No response to my email either.


----------



## CL3P20

Oh..I..c what u did there..with the...







...clever yes..you got me


----------



## grunion

Just an fyi, a bios flash increased my GTS250 voltage from 1.2 to 1.3.

Have not done any testing yet.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Just an fyi, a bios flash increased my GTS250 voltage from 1.2 to 1.3.

Have not done any testing yet.

You can some times get .05-.1v increase from BIOS flashing, but that's about the most you'll get. Also, I would confirm any changes with a DMM.


----------



## PizzaMan

Started taking a closer look at my GTX260. It is on the same PCB layout as the ref 275 in OP. Though, the mod labeled doesn't make sense. I have no clue what that mod point is connected to. It appears to be in the voltage output phases going to the secondary voltage controllers.









ADP4100

Uploaded, I've labeled FB and OCP. Shaded OCP, but not played with FB yet.


----------



## CL3P20

Does indeed work though..I have tested it myself. There is an OCP mod that helps a ton with voltage stability as well..so much in fact, most peeps were opting for the OCP instead of vcore.


----------



## PizzaMan

Yea, already pencil mod OCP for now. It fixed my downclocking issue.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Nice card pizza! Those are fun to play with. I miss my 260









What IC do you have?


----------



## PizzaMan

ADP4100


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Are you going for the VID or FB mod? Is the comp pin for the OCP mod?


----------



## NCspecV81

Just done a quickie to test out memory scaling. I will test it out more. Seems stock voltage is around 1.55v. I've got it at 1.75v right now.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Voltage_Drop*


Are you going for the VID or FB mod? Is the comp pin for the OCP mod?


Going to do FB. RT pin is OCP. Default is 300K. So far shaded to 120K.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


Just done a quickie to test out memory scaling. I will test it out more. Seems stock voltage is around 1.55v. I've got it at 1.75v right now.











Any gains in the memory with 1.75v?


----------



## Patch

Nice, Spec. Mine doesn't like more than 1.69-1.7. I get some push/pull with memory and GPU clocks. i.e., if I leave GPU at stock I can do 1250 memory in 3D03. If I leave memory stock, I can do 1120 core in 3D03 (1.41v). The best balance of both seems to be 1100/1230.

Curious whether you get the same sort of scenario.


----------



## NCspecV81

vdimm voltage does squat. even took it to 1.9v and it didn't budge a hair. It's all tied in to the core voltage.


----------



## CL3P20

@ Patch- look for vDDCI type mod for these GPU's...the voltage is there..we just need to figure out how to raise it


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Patch*


Nice, Spec. Mine doesn't like more than 1.69-1.7. I get some push/pull with memory and GPU clocks. i.e., if I leave GPU at stock I can do 1250 memory in 3D03. If I leave memory stock, I can do 1120 core in 3D03 (1.41v). The best balance of both seems to be 1100/1230.

Curious whether you get the same sort of scenario.


I haven't had any opportunity to try out my good card with anything other than water, so I'm not really sure how that will correlate when under subzero. It does appear that keeping the core stable either with more volts or lower temperatures seem key to higher memory frequencies. For example, air seemed to peg 3d around 935/1150 while on water I've done anywhere between 980/990 and 1200.

It seems like the vdimm mod is almost worthless to me.


----------



## Aleslammer

I get a error on the uP6101, so I found this.
http://www.upi-semi.com/Product/Prod...x?ProductID=21
Not up on this yet, but the GND & FB match what folks are finding on the 5450.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aleslammer* 
I get a error on the uP6101, so I found this.
http://www.upi-semi.com/Product/Prod...x?ProductID=21
Not up on this yet, but the GND & FB match what folks are finding on the 5450.

***???? They pulled the datasheet off their website! It was there just a few days ago.

Anybody have a downloaded copy of it?


----------



## PizzaMan

UPI has removed all their datasheet links!


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Hi Pizza, just use this link:http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/datasheets/uP6101.pdf

It works for all uP datasheets, just replace the part number









greetings


----------



## xxmintixx

hey can someone make a volt mod for this card : http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggIma...134-081-02.jpg

there is another 9600GT from ECS that looks almost the same but is different, you can only tell the difference from an extra little heatsink at the back of the card and different placing of the capacitor's

its not a very common 9600GT and i cant find any pic's of its pcb let alone a volt mod guide

i can take photo's of PCB if needed, thankyou for any help


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
Hi Pizza, just use this link:http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/datasheets/uP6101.pdf

It works for all uP datasheets, just replace the part number









greetings

Thanks man. uP6103 didn't work though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxmintixx* 
hey can someone make a volt mod for this card : http://images10.newegg.com/NeweggIma...134-081-02.jpg

there is another 9600GT from ECS that looks almost the same but is different, you can only tell the difference from an extra little heatsink at the back of the card and different placing of the capacitor's

its not a very common 9600GT and i cant find any pic's of its pcb let alone a volt mod guide

i can take photo's of PCB if needed, thankyou for any help

Naked pics of front and back plz sir.


----------



## Martkilu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


***???? They pulled the datasheet off their website! It was there just a few days ago.

Anybody have a downloaded copy of it?


You have an email


----------



## NCspecV81

I would love to see a 110v to 220v mod for psu here.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I would love to see a 110v to 220v mod for psu here.


 Just buy one with a switch... its much easier.


----------



## NCspecV81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Just buy one with a switch... its much easier.










I would like to see this thread be taken to a new level. I have some fairly crazy ideas popping up in my head going on with gpu modifications. I'm just having a super hard time sourcing actual materials to try it. =o\\ I'll PM you.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I would like to see this thread be taken to a new level. I have some fairly crazy ideas popping up in my head going on with gpu modifications. I'm just having a super hard time sourcing actual materials to try it. =o\\ I'll PM you.


Do you want to juice up the 12v rail a bit? I mean like ~13v instead of ~11.5v?

Here's an Antec PSU I modded a few months ago.


----------



## CL3P20

bulk datasheet upload #1 for me..more to come as I sift through my files..
Attachment 158232

Attachment 158233

Attachment 158234

Attachment 158235


----------



## CL3P20

Sapphire non-ref V.2 5850 IC- http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe.../NCP5395T.html

FB is pin 6 from the left on the bottom row as seen in the pic.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Sapphire non-ref V.2 5850 IC- http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe.../NCP5395T.html

FB is pin 6 from the left on the bottom row as seen in the pic.










Is the FB pin connected to the white resistor directly below it?


----------



## PizzaMan

CL, I'm looking over what you posted in the 480 mod thread vs what was already in OP here. You posted a pick marking a different area for FB. I'm curious as to the difference between these two mod points. What IC# is this again?

in OP









Newly posted:


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Is the FB pin connected to the white resistor directly below it?

Should be yes.. still waiting confirmation from user in post.

As for the 480 mods:

first pic shows GPUv and vMEM.. 2nd pic details FB and OCP for vMEM.

*both are confirmed to work.. IC is a uP6210AG for mem







..as well there are 2x mod points for FB on GPUv as well.

heres CBB mod and perma-OCP removal.


----------



## mscall92

Hi, I'm new here, and I've been trying to figure out how to pencil mod my 
Vapor-x 4890. I've been searching the net for a few days and haven't found anything. I saw the XFX pencil mod but it has a different layout than my 4890.
Any help would be great.

numbers on the chip are uP6206AK I believe

PS. My 4890 can only get to 880 Mhz core. the mem is fine though, and can get up to 1100, although I keep it at 1010.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mscall92*


Hi, I'm new here, and I've been trying to figure out how to pencil mod my 
Vapor-x 4890. I've been searching the net for a few days and haven't found anything. I saw the XFX pencil mod but it has a different layout than my 4890.
Any help would be great.

numbers on the chip are uP6206AK I believe

PS. My 4890 can only get to 880 Mhz core. the mem is fine though, and can get up to 1100, although I keep it at 1010.


Your pic is not clear enough.


----------



## mscall92

Lemme try again.


----------



## mscall92

just noticed this. not quite sure what it means though. Sorry for my newbishness. I'm guessing that I'm supposed to shade the one next to the mark on the pcb that says r647?? This pic is a 4860 but it has the same pcb layout that my 4890 has. honestly, this is my first time trying this.







bishness.


----------



## mscall92

Mkay I figured it out, so no need to help now







. It was just different than I thought but it worked!


----------



## CL3P20

...







...


----------



## FtW 420

Jumper for different voltages? Some big cans on that thing, yer gonna have to show the benching results...


----------



## CL3P20

the jumper is to remove GPUv mod







...I will be doing the same for vMEM..been busy with OCP shutdown mod, CBB and GPUv so far..and just got vr's for mem mod today as well









*benching will be done only with slight OC on stock cooling...to confirm functionality of all mods and measure voltage points for droop. Gunslinger is sending me 2x more [total of 4x] for full mods...for him to bench on LN


----------



## Patch

Why are you capping a USB stick?

You should freeze it too.


----------



## CL3P20

lol..Patch..you joke, surely..







This is the largest mod job I have had in a while..my iron is loving all the attention.

*gotta get some free time to work on insulating my RAM chiller so I can play


----------



## PizzaMan

You're going to have to start making braws for those size cans.

Wonder how long it takes those size caps to charge up?


----------



## tha d0ctor

SLI might be out of the picture given the size of those caps, either way that card won't need another... can you say "extreme cooling"

hmmm *strokes imaginary beard*

finally got to my permant duty station (Fort Bragg, NC with the 82nd Airborne) so hopefully I'll have the oppurtunity to get my PC down here ASAP to make up for lost time (and hwbot points).

Keep up the good work gentlemen, the thread is looking great Pizzaman, I can't wait to contribute again. Nice work CL aswell!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor* 
SLI might be out of the picture given the size of those caps, either way that card won't need another... can you say "extreme cooling"

hmmm *strokes imaginary beard*

finally got to my permant duty station (Fort Bragg, NC with the 82nd Airborne) so hopefully I'll have the oppurtunity to get my PC down here ASAP to make up for lost time (and hwbot points).

Keep up the good work gentlemen, the thread is looking great Pizzaman, I can't wait to contribute again. Nice work CL aswell!

Good to see you around doc! Glad to hear things are still going your way too.









*as for the GPU's.. SLI should still be ok.. the stock coolers are getting ripped..and the LN pots are around the same girth, but only on the core..should allow for 2-4x way SLI.







I made sure







...cant be doing 4x of them for the same client only to tell him "So sorry..but no multi-GPU"


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Good to see you around doc! Glad to hear things are still going your way too.









*as for the GPU's.. SLI should still be ok.. the stock coolers are getting ripped..and the LN pots are around the same girth, but only on the core..should allow for 2-4x way SLI.







I made sure







...cant be doing 4x of them for the same client only to tell him "So sorry..but no multi-GPU"










thanks man, glad to be back, I still can't wait until im 100% back though.. dice and all

4x sli would be a treat thats for sure lol, either way those cards will tear **** up... I hope the client has a beast PSU and Mobo to match


----------



## PizzaMan

Doc, if you get your PC back in the next couple weeks, check out the GPU comp in the benchmark section.


----------



## Patch

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*











...







...



















Gonna add CBB mod and some caps to my 480 tonight, too. I'm going a different route on the caps, though. Using 16v 270uf solid OS-CON's.

Crossing my fingers that the caps and Hipro's bios get me to the promised land.


----------



## CL3P20

270uf..? I see the mod thread mentions doubling caps for increased 'uf' capacitance..and they used 2x470' uf caps per phase = 12x total... figured I would just increase capacitance and stick with 1x cap...

*careful with those solid caps..they will hold out for temps but dont filter out ripple the same way an electrolytic cap can...lower ESR maybe but filtering characteristics are different.

I havent tested any other than these yet..time will tell.

*Cant wait to see your benchies paired with your monster 980 ..good times no doubt.


----------



## Patch

I have some 1500 and 2200 uf 16v rubycon and nichicon electrolytics, but I have a gut feeling that big caps (or caps in series?!) won't be as helpful as a little quality supplemental capacitance.

Going against the grain with this one. Dunno.

My card benches at 1100 before coldslow hits without any supplemental caps.

Hopefully I can get it well over 1200 with the hipro bios and some caps......haven't done much benching in weeks.

Edit: Done. That was fun. Been weeks since I've soldered anything.


----------



## el gappo

They don't look GIGANTIC ENOUGH







Can't wait for some results Patch, knock em dead


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
270uf..? I see the mod thread mentions doubling caps for increased 'uf' capacitance..and they used 2x470' uf caps per phase = 12x total... figured I would just increase capacitance and stick with 1x cap...

*careful with those solid caps..they will hold out for temps but dont filter out ripple the same way an electrolytic cap can...lower ESR maybe but filtering characteristics are different.

I havent tested any other than these yet..time will tell.

*Cant wait to see your benchies paired with your monster 980 ..good times no doubt.









Do you suggest the Polymer or liquid electrolytic caps?

The down side to electrolytic caps are they loose F or stop working when froozen.


----------



## PizzaMan

Finally got around to updating. Updated 480 mods, thx CL









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
bulk datasheet upload #1 for me..more to come as I sift through my files..
Attachment 158232

Attachment 158233

Attachment 158234

Attachment 158235

FN9187 pulls up ISL6568 when I clicked your link
DS8105 pulls up RT8105

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
Sapphire non-ref V.2 5850 IC- http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe.../NCP5395T.html

FB is pin 6 from the left on the bottom row as seen in the pic.










Any update on this?


----------



## CL3P20

No update from the user on the Sapphire 5850 mod... havent got any response back.

*as for the electrolytic caps.. yes they loose capacitance once frozen.. but that doesnt happen until ~ -40c or so. In most all cases, the caps are far enough away from the core/LN to keep above this temp with relative ease. Only caps directly behind the core will ever have much of a chance to get cold enough to short... I guess if your throwing a lot of LN on it..there is always that possibility though







.

I need to do more testing and compare the results..either way, though..all I have is DICE... so I really need an LN bencher to do the ground work..







That is...if they would be up to it..

*Hicookie was the one that recommended the electrolytic caps for 5870 mods...told me that solid cap will "pass" ripple into the circuit much more than electrolytic cap will. Even though, solid caps typically have much lower ESR value...which only becomes an issue for most of these PWM circuits at much higher frequencies.

As i stated though...I only bench DICE..so I have yet to be able to see the effects for myself.


----------



## PizzaMan

Updating some Chil datasheets. Product briefs actually.

Quote:

CHL8314

CHL8316

CHL8510


----------



## el gappo

I need to do something with my soldering iron...

I need a hand mapping out some read points on this board

























When monitoring voltages in windows I'm seeing absolutely 0 overshoot or droop with a fully loaded 5ghz 6 core







But I get the feeling it's dirty voltage because it's taking a lot more voltage than on other boards with beefier phase designs. Maybe piggyback some caps in there







Out of my depth here, it's a job for the v-mod squad


----------



## CL3P20

vcore appears to be 12-14leg IC near upper left corner of CPU bracket... chipset voltage looks like the IC near the molex connection on the mobo ...and vDIMM is either the pair of 6-8xlegs IC's under the RAM slots..or the single IC on the right of the RAM slots...

..list the numbers for us..lets see what we got.


----------



## el gappo

Guess Imma have to break down the worlds prettiest insulation job
















BRB with some numbers.


----------



## CL3P20

bbl..gotta check in at the office for a minute..


----------



## el gappo

upper left cpu bracket = l6717 7ba2y v5 phl 99 944.

14 leg above = 4z324w-e1 004517

chipset = 74ahc08d NXP l9d6x407 un60940b

14 leg under dimms = az324w-e1 004517

8 leg to the right o dimms = fp6321a p1004 01k2g upper one
fp6137f p10050152d lower one

Think they are right, my eyes are hurting now







Which you reckon is IMC?


----------



## CL3P20

chipset- un60940b
vcore- L6717

the 14leg is probably for SBv ... my guess is the vdimm would be the fp6321a

Heres vcore... I'll check on the others in a bit







[ninja office-posting atm]
Attachment 162000

Attachment 162001


----------



## el gappo

Nice one, let me know when you get back and can tell me where to start lol.


----------



## PizzaMan

Trying to find some of these datasheets....

FP6321A

FP6137A/B

Having a harder time with the others.

Also, going to be posting the VID layout for uP6225 here soon. Just gotta put a touch up on the pic. IC has been under NDA sense release so hopefully it will help someone.


----------



## CL3P20

@Pizza- Its been in my _DNA_.. but _under NDA_









@ gappo- Okkiedokie-

pin5 in the lower pic [posted above] is 'FB' for mod... you will need to trace this pin with your DMM [set to continuity mode ..aka 'teh beepz'] to a near-by resistor. Measure the resistance between ground and pin5... compare to measured resistance from ground and said resistor to confirm they are reading the same value.

20*r = size required for VR to mod...

Lets just you find pin5 and get me resistance value first


----------



## el gappo

Okay dokie, Gonna have to wait till tomorrow to do anything, need a new 9v battery for my dmm *sigh*


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Okay dokie, Gonna have to wait till tomorrow to do anything, need a new 9v battery for my dmm *sigh*


 Once my "tesla beam" is complete..I should be able to shoot power directly into the ionosphere for you to use across the pond...could run our DMM off that I s'pose.


----------



## PizzaMan

uP6225 update

uP6225 VIDtable VIDpinout


----------



## CL3P20

cap info...


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Doc, if you get your PC back in the next couple weeks, check out the GPU comp in the benchmark section.










PC should be here this weekend so I'm not sure If I'll be able ot get it up and running in time. THey've been keeping me busy and I'm supposed to be moving pretty soon all over again.

There is a hell of a lot of hardware I'd like ot blow my signing bonus on, somehow I find it hard to convince myself to buy a 1000$ hex-core though


----------



## CL3P20

edit


----------



## Taylor.xr

Hey Im wondering if some one would help me volt mod my 4890. It wont overclock the way I want it to using any utility, or flashing the bios. I believe its a non reference card. And i read that the voltage for the gpu is set to something around 1.34-ish. I can only overclock to about 865mhz on the gpu on games like crysis, and about 870 on more simple games. If some one could help me with this it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks- Taylor


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

RT9218B Spreadsheet found here


----------



## konspiracy

Any help with this volt mod 4670 would be appreciated.









http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...pec-sheet.html


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *konspiracy* 
Any help with this volt mod 4670 would be appreciated.









http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...pec-sheet.html

FB pin is #11 on the right side of the IC...


----------



## Taylor.xr

ok so i have to connect the fb pin to a resistor to change its input to change the voltage to the gpu? And is this voltage regulator for the non oc version? Because the card i have is a fixed voltage card.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taylor.xr* 
ok so i have to connect the fb pin to a resistor to change its input to change the voltage to the gpu? And is this voltage regulator for the non oc version? Because the card i have is a fixed voltage card.

Welcome to OCN. Please go HERE and fill in your System specs, that we may know what we're working with.


----------



## Taylor.xr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arbalest* 
Welcome to OCN. Please go HERE and fill in your System specs, that we may know what we're working with.









Done


----------



## Taylor.xr

i think a better method than doing a pencil mod would be to solder a resistor with a lower value in. if im not mistaken i need to either replace the r4, or the r5 resistor. Hopefully this is the right schematic for the pwm on my card :msi 4890 cyclone (non oc version) can some one verify?

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...K/RT9218B.html


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taylor.xr* 
i think a better method than doing a pencil mod would be to solder a resistor with a lower value in. if im not mistaken i need to either replace the r4, or the r5 resistor. Hopefully this is the right schematic for the pwm on my card :msi 4890 cyclone (non oc version) can some one verify?

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...K/RT9218B.html

Shouldn't have to place a resistor. Just add a VR 20 times large to slightly lower resistance.


----------



## arbalest

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taylor.xr* 
i think a better method than doing a pencil mod would be to solder a resistor with a lower value in. if im not mistaken i need to either replace the r4, or the r5 resistor. Hopefully this is the right schematic for the pwm on my card :msi 4890 cyclone (non oc version) can some one verify?

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datashe...K/RT9218B.html

I hope you mean a Potentiometer.









IDK why you would want to solder a resistor on there, as that doesn't allow for voltage adjustment, PLUS, your math could be off.


----------



## Taylor.xr

Then im a bit lost on how to adjust my gpu voltage, all the mods i have seen are changing imput voltages to the voltage controller


----------



## PizzaMan

Maybe this will help answer some questions.


----------



## Taylor.xr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Maybe this will help answer some questions.

ok well i found my gpu controler... but i cant find any data sheets on it... its number is uP6206a. So the other chart is not the right one...


----------



## Taylor.xr

scratch that i found a guy who did a volt mod on my exact card.... but its in russian haha







lucky i have windows 7 ultimate and can translate but its a bit rough... my pin needed on my ic is 6 and i need to connect a vr to r617. My ohm readings from pin 6 to grd is 1.006k ohms *20= 20.12. can some one tell me what my resistance should be to obtain 1.45v on the gpu when stock v is 1.32?


----------



## PizzaMan

Sadly no datasheet is available for that IC. This is it.


----------



## Taylor.xr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Sadly no datasheet is available for that IC. This is it.









Already found the pin and where it goes, but thanks!

Now i just need help on what to set the resistance to.... and where to get some vr's (radioshack?)


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3a

A local radioshack may carry what your looking for. However at mine I found that they only carry 10k ohm VRs (aka - Pot trimmer potentiometer). If thats the case - find them here | and for molex connectors to get your voltage readings here. Then crimp the molex pins to electric wire. If you don't have electric wire you can get it here for a real good deal!

Best deals around!


----------



## frostedflakes

Posted this over on XS, but found this thread and figured I'd ask here as well.

What I'd like to try is a GPU _undervolt_ mod on a Gigabyte 5750 Silent Cell. I have some experience with volt modding, but it's been a while since I've done any of this, so I could use a bit of help to make sure I'm looking at this right.

Don't have any pics, but the IC is uP6209AQ. What I believe is the data sheet can be found below.

http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/datasheets/uP6209.pdf

So for undervolting I would want to increase the voltage on the feedback pin. To do this I would reduce the resistance of R37 (in the data sheet) of the voltage divider on the feedback. I was wanting to maybe try a pencil mod first, so just putting a bit of graphite on top of R37 should decrease voltage?

Also if I wanted to solder a pot on the method would be basically the same for this? Just solder the pot in parallel with R37, start with the pot maxed and then reduce the resistance to feed more of the output voltage back to the feedback pin.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *frostedflakes* 
Posted this over on XS, but found this thread and figured I'd ask here as well.

What I'd like to try is a GPU _undervolt_ mod on a Gigabyte 5750 Silent Cell. I have some experience with volt modding, but it's been a while since I've done any of this, so I could use a bit of help to make sure I'm looking at this right.

Don't have any pics, but the IC is uP6209AQ. What I believe is the data sheet can be found below.

http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/datasheets/uP6209.pdf

So for undervolting I would want to increase the voltage on the feedback pin. To do this I would reduce the resistance of R37 (in the data sheet) of the voltage divider on the feedback. I was wanting to maybe try a pencil mod first, so just putting a bit of graphite on top of R37 should decrease voltage?

Also if I wanted to solder a pot on the method would be basically the same for this? Just solder the pot in parallel with R37, start with the pot maxed and then reduce the resistance to feed more of the output voltage back to the feedback pin.

Any help would be appreciated.

I believe you are right. This looks like one of the IC's where lower resistance on FB will lower the voltage. I would test it by shading just a touch to confirm before adding a pot/VR.


----------



## frostedflakes

Sounds like a plan. Will give it a shot and post a guide if I'm successful in case anyone wants to try a similar mod for their 5750 Silent Cell. Thanks!


----------



## Patch

Here are some MSI GTX 275 Lightning Mods. GPUv, vMem, OCP.

IC is uP6208

vMem is courtesy of Madshrimps, though the pic is of my card.


----------



## PizzaMan

I was just getting ready to update.

Look'n good Patch









EDIT: What's the Mem IC?


----------



## tha d0ctor

Very nice patch. I can't wait to see the scores that will produce under some DICE or hopefully some LN2. I remember around half a year back when this same card produced some phenomenal scores under LN2.

Cherry picked GPUs and ICs with the rigth amount voltage









I was considerring getting some of my 8800gtx's on DICE to see what I could produce. Next time I get the chance to grab some DICE those things are going ot get some frostbyte. Good luck!


----------



## mAlkAv!An

*Powercolor HD4870(512MB) - OCP Mod*
IC: NCP5388

Hi,
I just got another mod for the Essentials thread which I did for a guy over at XS. The basic pic is his work I just did the markings









http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1283024028

Either you add a 200k VR and tune resistance down or connect both Pins directly.
Functioning proved.

greetings malk


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
*Powercolor HD4870(512MB) - OCP Mod*
IC: NCP5388

Hi,
I just got another mod for the Essentials thread which I did for a guy over at XS. The basic pic is his work I just did the markings









http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1283024028

Either you add a 200k VR and tune resistance down or connect both Pins directly.
Functioning proved.

greetings malk


Thx man









Updating now


----------



## mAlkAv!An

THX.

I just had a look through the datasheets in the first post and the .zip folder download does not seem to work anymore.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
THX.

I just had a look through the datasheets in the first post and the .zip folder download does not seem to work anymore.


Whoops. I updated the datasheets.zip and forgot to fix the new link. Fixed now. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Alright, just downloading it now








I thought the file might has been deleted from Filefront server.


----------



## L3go

I have a question about the Diamond Green PCB 4850 512mb, I used RBE to up the voltage and set clocks to 750/[email protected] I can push the mem to 1150 and pass ati overdriver test and VMT test, but once i boot OCCT i error everytime even at 1100. I can't push the it any higher then 750/1075 without loosing stability. Will the 100k VR mod work for me ? will i get a higher gpu clock only? because Im quite happy with 750 but I would like to see higher mem clocks.. and seems almost everyone can push the mem higher then 1075 and I feel left out XD


----------



## CL3P20

1075-1150 is about the end of the scale for stable mem on those cards..unless your just really lucky and got the 'cream-of-the-crop'.. Ive had 4x 4850's all flavors and mod'd even more... never reached more than 1150mhz for stable use on mem...with or without more voltage.


----------



## PizzaMan

Bump

Added XFX GT 220 mods to OP.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Here's the little brother









*MSI GT220 (1GB DDR2)*

vGPU mod
IC: uP6161 / resistance 877ohms
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1284332243

vMEM mod
IC: uP6101 / resistance 845ohms
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1284332243

voltage reading
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1284332243

again I've just figured out the mod and labeled the pics(der8auer/PCGHX.de)
functioning proved

greetings malk


----------



## L3go

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
1075-1150 is about the end of the scale for stable mem on those cards..unless your just really lucky and got the 'cream-of-the-crop'.. Ive had 4x 4850's all flavors and mod'd even more... never reached more than 1150mhz for stable use on mem...with or without more voltage.

Thanks for the info, I gues I'll leave mine un-moded then.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Hey Pizza, don't forget to add the mod from my last post
















greetings


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
Hey Pizza, don't forget to add the mod from my last post
















greetings


Doing it now. Sorry, I got distracted. Thx for the bump


----------



## Patch

Edit to my GTX 275 Lightning mods. The vcore doesn't change OVP so it looks like it triggers at about 1.35v - which is waaaaay tooo low for my needs.

Gonna remove the vcore mod and try this vid soft mod from madshrimps instead.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Patch* 
Edit to my GTX 275 Lightning mods. The vcore doesn't change OVP so it looks like it triggers at about 1.35v - which is waaaaay tooo low for my needs.

Gonna remove the vcore mod and try this vid soft mod from madshrimps instead.









I wonder how many other IC2 controlable cards this might work with?


----------



## reggiesanchez

works with my xfx 250


----------



## mAlkAv!An

The start post already contains some RAM datasheets or corresponding weblinks, but here is a really nice overview for VRAM of all different vendors:
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...ng/vidcard/106

It's not up to date but can save alot of time of searching and rummaging RAM datasheets. Espacially if using old graphics cards or newer mid- and low-range ones.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
The start post already contains some RAM datasheets or corresponding weblinks, but here is a really nice overview for VRAM of all different vendors:
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/...ng/vidcard/106

It's not up to date but can save alot of time of searching and rummaging RAM datasheets. Espacially if using old graphics cards or newer mid- and low-range ones.

Great spreadsheet!! Wish it had links to the datasheets. Knowing timings can be helpful on cards that allow timing changes.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Wish it had links to the datasheets. Knowing timings can be helpful on cards that allow timing changes.

True, that + all newer GDDR3 & GGDR5 models would be the ultimate VRAM spreadsheet.
Way to go


----------



## tomekk600

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
CL, I'm looking over what you posted in the 480 mod
Newly posted:









I made ocp mod on the same controller - up6210ag and it doesn't work
Datasheet: http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/datasheets/uP6210.pdf
10th leg >> 20k >> ground
original resistance - 556ohm
after mod - ~430ohm
vga stand up with 80mv on gpu - black screen. without mod still efficient
gpu - g216
sry for bad quality


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomekk600* 
I made ocp mod on the same controller - up6210ag and it doesn't work
Datasheet: http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/datasheets/uP6210.pdf
10th leg >> 20k >> ground
original resistance - 556ohm
after mod - ~430ohm
vga stand up with 80mv on gpu. still efficient
gpu - g216
sry for bad quality

What exactly is the card doing?


----------



## tomekk600

nothing. black screen after power on. v-gpu - 0,08v


----------



## PizzaMan

Goes to black screen and then GPU reads 0.08v? How much voltage are you giving the card?


----------



## tomekk600

yes. now i have stock voltage's because i was unmount vgpu and v-mem mod until i made ocp.
with 1,35v on gpu after ocp mod boot with 0,085.

during the benchmark's ocp catching me when i give gpu 1,35v and set clocks above ~ 950/1950 (gpu/shader). then again black screen and up 2v on gpu's capacitor's. - this is exactly ocp i think


----------



## PizzaMan

What model GPU and what cooling are you using?


----------



## tomekk600

http://gigabyte.com/products/product...px?pid=3431#ov
&
single stage


----------



## PizzaMan

Well, looking at the datasheet. If the stock resistance for your OCP mod is 556Ohms, then you're modding the wrong point. Your OCP resistance should be between 10K and 100K.

Also, what is your GPU's VID? Use nvidiainspector to see VID.


----------



## tomekk600

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
W
Also, what is your GPU's VID? Use nvidiainspector to see VID.

Are you talking about it?



Can i measure this voltage with multimeter? it is a voltage when vga is booting?

which leg this controller answer for ocp in your opinion?


----------



## PizzaMan

Use nVidia inspector to see VID. http://blog.orbmu2k.de/tools/nvidia-inspector-tool


----------



## tomekk600

my vid is 0,89v


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomekk600* 
my vid is 0,89v









That's the lowest VID I've seen for a GT220.

You better re-trace that OCP. Not sure how much I want to help before the 30th. It is a competition







What team you submitting for?


----------



## tomekk600

Sorry but i don't know about what voltage you talking about


Haha. I knew that, you had this on your respect. I try add some results today as 3DI OCL TEAM. In my country is only few people who know how to help, however they don't want share their knowledge. They are terrifying that someone can be better then them. Thats not good, and this is the reason why professional overclocking is not common and for new person is something like
"restricted arena", For new person outside the "our" elite but also talented and full of passion. I regret that you can't help me. I suppose that we don't have chance to get the first place, the "heaven" score is so high. 680pts on that vga? look's like a fake. Especially as your's earlier result with vga clocked likewise my card was 634 point. This Sunday we had 2x 1st and 1x 2nd, but now have 3x 2nd places.


----------



## PizzaMan

Retrace OCP.

Your VID is 1.06v.

It's a higher VID. 950 might just be the card's limit. Mine is a 1.0v VID.


----------



## tomekk600

retrace? sry but i don't know this word.

now i'm already know witch leg answer for ocp


----------



## PizzaMan

Find the resistor that is connected to OCP.


----------



## PizzaMan

tomekk600, get me a good picture of the IC and I'll help you map out OCP.


----------



## tomekk600

I don't respond earlier because i though that my friend resolve this problem. He told that I Should solder the RT/EN pin to ground. Resistance this pin to ground is 34,5 kohm. I set it to 3 kohm. I try to pass 3dmark 2003 at clocks 1000/2000/1300 gpu/shader/mem and gpu voltage 1,35 but black screen doesn't leave me. are you sure this is fault OCP?

picture:


----------



## mAlkAv!An

can't see any pic...


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomekk600* 
I don't respond earlier because i though that my friend resolve this problem. He told that I Should solder the RT/EN pin to ground. Resistance this pin to ground is 34,5 kohm. I set it to 3 kohm. I try to pass 3dmark 2003 at clocks 1000/2000/1300 gpu/shader/mem and gpu voltage 1,35 but black screen doesn't leave me. are you sure this is fault OCP?

picture:










Picture not loading.

Bringing RT pin down to 10-20K should fix OCP. Maybe you could try adding some more caps.


----------



## NCspecV81

Interesting. At first I couldn't see the picture, but now I can. o.0

does this work for everyone?


----------



## CL3P20

If you get 0.1v and black screen that only a power-cycle will fix.. then it is most definitely OCP that you are experiencing. I seriously doubt that the IC has a programmed OVP limit set sooo low, or even has OVP capabilities at all... the only solution is lowering the resistance more, or finding another 'workable' OCP mod point.

*pics working today looks like.


----------



## tomekk600

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


If you get 0.1v and black screen that only a power-cycle will fix.. then it is most definitely OCP that you are experiencing. I seriously doubt that the IC has a programmed OVP limit set sooo low, or even has OVP capabilities at all... the only solution is lowering the resistance more, or finding another 'workable' OCP mod point.

*pics working today looks like.


thanks for make me sure that is certainly OCP.RT pin doesn't work. i lowered resistance on this pin from 34,6 kohm to 3kohm and problem still exist. Any idea?

Pizzaman - cap-mod? How can it help me with ocp? I have some caps for gpu cap-mod.


----------



## PizzaMan

Caps can help filter the signal which will help lower oscillator frequency which is what causes OCP to trip. You can piggy back the existing caps from the back of the board.


----------



## AmgMake

Just saw this thread the first time









Even that 4830/4850 isn't that "hot" GPU anymore I thought I could share some information. So this is vGPU mod (IIRC it might also increase vMEM) for Asus EAH4830 and EAH4850. These are non-reference boards. Of course works also with pencil.








The picture isn't mine, author's name on it.

And the post I first posted about this on OCN.

Edit: Oh this was a repost... Didn't notice the pictures for these non-reference boards at the first time I looked the first post.


----------



## tomekk600

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Caps can help filter the signal which will help lower oscillator frequency which is what causes OCP to trip. You can piggy back the existing caps from the back of the board.


 thanks for this information.i know what to do cap mod









caps I only have - jackcon 2200 qf 6,3v

can I use this?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomekk600*


thanks for this information.i know what to do cap mod









caps I only have - jackcon 2200 qf 6,3v

can I use this?


So long as you put them on the output phase, yes, Don't use them on the input phase(16v caps).


----------



## tomekk600

I come in to the core issue. I don't know what i didn't check it earlier. When black screen catch me not only gpu voltage drop. v-mem also. I dare say that something disconecting reinforcement on all over that vga.


----------



## CL3P20

I would concentrate on IOFS @ pin4 or RSET 2 pin24...RT/EN is for switching frequency, which is only affecting current balance for this IC. <3


----------



## tomekk600

gpu section has one controller and memory has another. could you tell me how ocp mod on

this IC protect memory from voltage drop?

maybe cause is other. Ofc I try with pins 4 and 24 because I don't have better idea for this time.

EDIT:

I did gpu cap mod but it only expedite black screen apperaing

btw sory for my bad english









EDIT 2:

I check that current absorb because of memory is also essential

EDIT 3:

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/.../vidcard/149/5

Quote:

Note that reference design GeForce 8800 GS and GT cards have two "OCP capacitors" as these cards have a 2-phase vGPU regulation. The GeForce 8800 GTS 512MB on the other hand is a native 3-phase design and consequently has three "OCP capacitors".
Maybe i also have two "ocp capacitors" from the other IC pin's

EDIT 4:

look at my picture. circuit from pin 4 contain one resistor (only 2-10ohm) and one capacitor and link with pin 6 which answer for gpu voltage.


----------



## tomekk600

after 6 day's my work any effect's . f**kin ocp


----------



## PizzaMan

Wish I had more ideas for ya.


----------



## tomekk600

My friend said that lower resistance between 1 and 24 pin may change gpu vid and deceive ocp. i will check it tonight.

Pizzaman - in your topic about gt220 oc event on 8th picture is a very big potentiometer. Did you use it in your ocp mod? What is IC? up6161? Pin 10th?


----------



## PizzaMan

I use the big pot for my GPU voltage.







It's actually two trimmers in series. Two 10K, a 10K stereo nub and a 10K 15 turn trimmer.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomekk600* 
My friend said that lower resistance between 1 and 24 pin may change gpu vid and deceive ocp. i will check it tonight.

Pizzaman - in your topic about gt220 oc event on 8th picture is a very big potentiometer. Did you use it in your ocp mod? What is IC? up6161? Pin 10th?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 









I know.. pin24 should work fine..

anyways..been a while since I paid a visit..so update for me:

*5770 Pencil OCP mod for L6788A* [*every ~2ohms you lower resistance is roughly ~2% drop in OCP] hardmod shown in pic as well









Been playing today..seems 1130mhz core requires some stiff input voltage regulation...well, more so than my TX650 can dish out









Heres some datasheets that werent listed as well as the CHIL firmware flash for GTX480's









Attachment 174155

Attachment 174156

Attachment 174157

Attachment 174158

Attachment 174159


----------



## PizzaMan

I'll get you updated in the next couple days CL. Thx man









Tomekk600, I hit a similar wall in 03'. Ran her on dice last night and couldn't get 03' to do 1Ghz. Had to stick to 980. Drivers kept crapping out. The 2D throttling seemed to stop and no cold-slow problems as of yet.


----------



## CL3P20

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361

First post...bout half-way down.. the CB mods for EVGA mobo's. Good 1x's to have


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361

First post...bout half-way down.. the CB mods for EVGA mobo's. Good 1x's to have











I have still yet to update this. Sorry, it's a lot of pics and I've just been lazy. Bump this in a few days if I haven't updated. Thx for this link again CL. I promise I'll get it in there.


----------



## CL3P20

fursure


----------



## LXXIII

Hey, first off you guys rock.

Second, I'm modding my Sapphire Radeon 4890 Vapor-X. And I'm wondering if this type of 25K Ohm Trimmer Resistor is what I need.

Third, when I'm tuning the resistance of the trimmer resistor, I want to set it to 25K, correct?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LXXIII*


Hey, first off you guys rock.

Second, I'm modding my Sapphire Radeon 4890 Vapor-X. And I'm wondering if this type of 25K Ohm Trimmer Resistor is what I need.

Third, when I'm tuning the resistance of the trimmer resistor, I want to set it to 25K, correct?


 1. looks good.








2. yes.. always start with your VR at max resistance when you first connect it... then once installed you will want to tune it to the resistance value your GPU was at stock.

..then fire it up, measure and verify the GPUv is good and start raising it to your liking.


----------



## CL3P20

Get ur cold on.. fresh off the press. GTX580 mods!!







GOGOGOGOGOGOGOOO !!!

http://hwbot.org/article/newsflash/9...modifications_


----------



## NoGuru

That didn't take too long.


----------



## scgt1

Anyone know the values of the resistor in the Bloodrage Bclk mod? I need to order one or several. Tweezers were not the way to go and its somewhere in my dinning room. I know its 100 ohm but that is the only information I can find anywhere. There is a wattage difference etc. I can get them for around $.30 cents each but there are 990 different surface mount resistors in 100 ohm on digikey.com


----------



## CL3P20

Why not just get a VR







..??


----------



## scgt1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Why not just get a VR







..??


That in reference to my post? If so what is a VR?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scgt1*


That in reference to my post? If so what is a VR?










VR = Variable Resistor.. aka- Potentiometer or Trimmer ... basically a resistor you can tune to set amount...


----------



## scgt1

Something like that would be useless without knowing the true values of the ones Foxconn had installed on the mobo.

Power (Watts),Composition,Features,Temperature Coefficient,Tolerance
These are all values listed for the 100 Ohm Resistors on Digikey. Some vary some don't. It would be nice if Foxconn was still doing this for people and I wouldn't have had to worry about it.


----------



## CL3P20

lol..hardly. The resistor is for a PCI-E signaling lane...all that bs you spouted about has nothing to do with it. It only needs proper resistance at said point to function...PERIOD

A VR will fix your problem for less than 2$ ... done!


----------



## scgt1

The point of keeping it the proper resistor is for warranty purposes. This bloodrage is only a year old this month. If I solder on this VR I'm quite sure it will void the warranty.


----------



## CL3P20

understood..

seems a functional board would be of greater value in the meantime..at least until a viable solution arose.


----------



## scgt1

The VR's at Radio Shack are all in the K range and look rather large on their site. So I would have to look around elsewhere to find one that is 100 ohm instead of 1k or 100k etc.

This should be sufficient?
http://search.digikey.com/scripts/Dk...ame=P100VCT-ND










I don't have machinist tools to measure one on the board though. There all different sizes and I would need calipers to find the exact size. It would be pointless to order one much too large in size as I wouldn't be able to solder it where it needs to meet the contacts. Other then that size shouldn't be too damn much of an issue. One person robbed a resistor from an old hard drive. How he knew which one was 100 ohm I don't know unless using a voltage meter. I think the one I have is screwed up from an old car I worked on many years ago. I never use electrical diagnostic tools and always have to find a manual to remember how to use it. LOL Now turning wrenches or building a computer I have that down. A machinist or electrical engineer I am not.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=361

First post...bout half-way down.. the CB mods for EVGA mobo's. Good 1x's to have









Still not updated the info from that thread CL. Just bumping to remind my self.

Also, I've been very busy with other things. If anyone would like to take ownership of this thread please PM me. Looking for an experienced V'modder who has the time and drive to keep this thread updated.

I would like to thank everyone who has helped make this thread such an epic list of mods. Thanks team


----------



## PizzaMan

Thx mAlkAv!An. Thread is in good hands


----------



## Miki

Glad to see this thread live on in great hands. ^_^


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Thanks for the confidence.

I'll doing my best to continue the thread appropriately


----------



## wumpus

man I should post the 8800GTX and 9800GTX mods i did last night for vGPU!
I have to say that volt modding has certainly improved my soldering skills as a side effect of voiding warranties and getting insane clocks







907/2250/1300 @ 1.52v on a G92 anyone?









up next: vMEM! (except this one is hard because its a 3-way controller)


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
man I should post the 8800GTX and 9800GTX mods i did last night for vGPU!
I have to say that volt modding has certainly improved my soldering skills as a side effect of voiding warranties and getting insane clocks







907/2250/1300 @ 1.52v on a G92 anyone?









up next: vMEM! (except this one is hard because its a 3-way controller)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Pics or it didn't happen









lol ok, gonna have to wait till thursday when I get back to the flash drive with screenies on it









will take a couple pics of the mods if you want as well. although they are all over the internet anyway....unless you wanna help me find the vMEM mod...


----------



## PizzaMan

vMEM shouldn't be to hard. Post PCB pics when you get a chance.

Yea, I wanna see pics of your modding


----------



## mAlkAv!An

What cooling did you use for the G92 card?
Best I could reach some time ago has been 864MHz(2160) core clock on a (bad) 8800GTS/512 with air cooling and ~1.4V.

vMEM control IC is APW7066 I guess? Should be Pin32(FB2) and Pin29(FB1) then for vDDQ and vDD if I remember correctly.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
What cooling did you use for the G92 card?
Best I could reach some time ago has been 864MHz(2160) core clock on a (bad) 8800GTS/512 with air cooling and ~1.4V.

vMEM control IC is APW7066 I guess? Should be Pin32(FB2) and Pin29(FB1) then for vDDQ and vDD if I remember correctly.

its a BFG 9800GTX+, water cooled, hits 41C in furmark at 1.52v. GREAT for shader clocks







temp is the main problem with those.

my card could only do 790/1944/1250 on air without going crazy. more volts didnt help becuase shaders would become unstable right at 60C.
I could do well on the bot if the mem would clock higher....


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Just check out what I said about the vMEM mod then, perhaps mem clocks keep scaling with more voltage


----------



## PizzaMan

Don't run Furmark on V'modded GPU plz. That's the quickiest way to kill your GPU.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Don't run Furmark on V'modded GPU plz. That's the quickiest way to kill your GPU.










I run it for <1 minute to test for artifacts, no long term testing, as I know better than to cook my VRM's









this 8800GTX I also have has some insane shaders as well. did I think the strap right above 1820Mhz on the shader on 1.337v lol
only did 650 core though









here is the vantage submission:

EDIT: IIRC I got like 9887 or something with a higher shader, but haven't submitted it yet. 
also, sorry im a little low on proof right now lol, but it will come!

EDIT 2: 8800GTX shaders at 1836mhz on air:


----------



## NoGuru

Stop blowing smoke Wump! JK, nice work.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Stop blowing smoke Wump! JK, nice work.


I think I will stop making claims until I actually get these screenies up....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


I think I will stop making claims until I actually get these screenies up....










I'm just harrasin you because your alright in my book.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'm just harrasin you because your alright in my book.










yeah i know, but I still don't want to be all talk, even if just for a while









you sometimes meet that one guy who talks and talks and thinks hes awesome but never backs it. I don't want to be that guy lol


----------



## CL3P20

1.5 is crazy.. dare i say.. overkill for those clocks though i think Wump! If you really cant run stable lower GPUv than that....you really should treat yourself to a new GPU.. shouldnt need more than 1.35v for 800mhz clocks on any G92 core..and if you cant run the speed..it aint voltage..its temps..

*at least from my experience.. I have over 24x G92 mods under meh belt.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
1.5 is crazy.. dare i say.. overkill for those clocks though i think Wump! If you really cant run stable lower GPUv than that....you really should treat yourself to a new GPU.. shouldnt need more than 1.35v for 800mhz clocks on any G92 core..and if you cant run the speed..it aint voltage..its temps..

*at least from my experience.. I have over 24x G92 mods under meh belt.









well honestly 41C or lower in benches is pretty damn good temps









its mainly the core that isnt willing to go higher. the shader was happy at 2260 or something mhz while the core will only do 907....

BTW it did 790/1980/1250 on stock volts & cooler so it should clock ok.


----------



## CL3P20

With temps like that..and an uncooperative core..sounds like you may need some Capacitors!! Shaders are what will max out with your temps..core is what needs the voltage though.. Should take some measurements off your GPU on the input phase and output phases to see if you can spot the achillies heel. Just watch voltage under load to see if inputs are drooping below ~11.83v ..or if output voltages are drooping too much from set GPUv under load.

*caps on my GS's brought my core speed up another 45mhz on water.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
With temps like that..and an uncooperative core..sounds like you may need some Capacitors!! Shaders are what will max out with your temps..core is what needs the voltage though.. Should take some measurements off your GPU on the input phase and output phases to see if you can spot the achillies heel. Just watch voltage under load to see if inputs are drooping below ~11.83v ..or if output voltages are drooping too much from set GPUv under load.

*caps on my GS's brought my core speed up another 45mhz on water.

core volts actually go UP under load! idles 1.48v, loads 1.52v

weird stuff coming from this thing....
although I wouldnt mind another 45mhz on the core








only problem is I gotta order some caps!

EDIT: I assume I could get regular capcitors, and not have to get more tantalum or solid state ones.....


----------



## mAlkAv!An

I would reccomend to add some low-ESR (solid) caps in parallel to existing ceramic caps on the front and/or back of the card, or to some empty cap pads.

Is that card identically to your one?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/L...front_full.jpg

Edit: are you using a GPU only or fullcover water cooling block? If it's fullcover there's probably no space left for adding input caps on the front.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An* 
I would reccomend to add some low-ESR (solid) caps in parallel to existing ceramic caps on the front and/or back of the card, or to some empty cap pads.

Is that card identically to your one?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/L...front_full.jpg

Edit: are you using a GPU only or fullcover water cooling block? If it's fullcover there's probably no space left for adding input caps on the front.

yep thats the card!
and luckily its a GPU only block.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

I've marked some spots on the pics where you could add GPU output caps(f.e. 2.5V / 820ÂµF). The blue spots on the front might be the corresponding input caps.

Anyway, check all of them for voltages and polarity first.

_* Original pics taken fromen www.techpowerup.com_


----------



## PizzaMan

Coping from another thread.

Asus M4A79XTD EVO: vDroop (EPU ASP0902)


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An*


I've marked some spots on the pics where you could add GPU output caps(f.e. 2.5V / 820ÂµF). The blue spots on the front might be the corresponding input caps.

Anyway, check all of them for voltages and polarity first.

_* Original pics taken fromen www.techpowerup.com_


I can tell you right now that the caps you marked on the back side are vGPU measurement points.

thats where I soldered my reading wires


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Yes that's why I've marked them








It's just important to know which side of the caps is positive/negative pole.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


Coping from another thread.

Asus M4A79XTD EVO: vDroop (EPU ASP0902)


Added, just resized the pic so it won't take hours of loading it.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Hey, I just wanted to know if anyone had a bios that will allow me to push past 1.212v? My temps are amazing (low 40s while folding) and I have unlocked the voltage in MSI Afterburner up to 1.4 but every time I go past 1.212 and press "Apply" it resets back to 1.212. I have the bios that is in the OP.

Attached is my individual bios. It's the same exact one that I got from the OP.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


Hey, I just wanted to know if anyone had a bios that will allow me to push past 1.212v? My temps are amazing (low 40s while folding) and I have unlocked the voltage in MSI Afterburner up to 1.4 but every time I go past 1.212 and press "Apply" it resets back to 1.212. I have the bios that is in the OP.

Attached is my individual bios. It's the same exact one that I got from the OP.


time to break out the iron


----------



## wumpus

OK, i finally have some screenies!

got a little better shader clocks this time too


















ran that @ 1.5V measured during bench.

vantage best:










also @ 1.5v

I can get mod pics later when I can use a nice camera


----------



## Bokujutsu

I need help with pencil modding my 4860, I saw this image but I don't understand it, and I tried penciling over R647 but that did nothing for it.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Hi and Welcome









The pic means you have to add a VR(variable resistor) between the right leg of R647 and any ground.
Pencil mod does not work because the other leg of that R647 resistor is not ground.


----------



## Bokujutsu

Oh ok, thanks


----------



## LXXIII

I vmodded my Vapor-X 4890 with the 25K Ohm resistor but I'm not sure it worked... when I check the voltage via the multimeter, it shows 1.515v, however in GPU-Z it shows 1.313v under VDDC. Any ideas?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LXXIII*


I vmodded my Vapor-X 4890 with the 25K Ohm resistor but I'm not sure it worked... when I check the voltage via the multimeter, it shows 1.515v, however in GPU-Z it shows 1.313v under VDDC. Any ideas?


Trust the multimeter more than software, does the voltage change when you turn the VR? If so, the mod is successful & it is overclockin time...


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Trust the multimeter more than software, does the voltage change when you turn the VR? If so, the mod is successful & it is overclockin time...


Yup the voltage does change, but I'm up to 1.7v and my temps still won't go beyond 80'ish Celcius! Is there a point where I should stop upping the voltage regardless of my great temps?


----------



## FtW 420

Yes, extra voltage will only get you so far in overclocking the gpu. 1.7V is too much, especially if you're still on air.
You want to go back to where your max overclock was before the mod, add voltage a little bit at a time while clocking higher & you will get to a point where adding voltage doesn't let you get any higher clocks. This will be the point where more cooling is needed to go farther (water will get a bit more than air, extreme cooling better yet, etc.).
Good luck, remember to take it easy on the voltage, & avoid using stress testers like furmark.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Yes, extra voltage will only get you so far in overclocking the gpu. 1.7V is too much, especially if you're still on air.
You want to go back to where your max overclock was before the mod, add voltage a little bit at a time while clocking higher & you will get to a point where adding voltage doesn't let you get any higher clocks. This will be the point where more cooling is needed to go farther (water will get a bit more than air, extreme cooling better yet, etc.).
Good luck, remember to take it easy on the voltage, & avoid using stress testers like furmark.


Ya I realized my voltages were too high from the random black screens. Ironically, once I brought my voltages down, I was able to overclock higher. Before I was sitting at 900Mhz core // 1080Mhz mem. Now I'm at 1050Mhz core // 1100Mhz mem. Very noticeable gains - been using Black Ops to test stability.


----------



## tha d0ctor

good to see you are not using furmark, that devil has killed its share of GPUs. I'm just joining this discussion so i might have missed it but do you know what brand/model those memory chips are. 1100mhz is impressive, if you can get them that high on air I'd love to see what some DICE could do to those.

Also have you looked into reflashing the bios with looser timings in order to stretch out those memory clocks? I know its possible with NVIDIA cards im not eniterely positive if ATIs bios editors has that ability.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*


good to see you are not using furmark, that devil has killed its share of GPUs. I'm just joining this discussion so i might have missed it but do you know what brand/model those memory chips are. 1100mhz is impressive, if you can get them that high on air I'd love to see what some DICE could do to those.

Also have you looked into reflashing the bios with looser timings in order to stretch out those memory clocks? I know its possible with NVIDIA cards im not eniterely positive if ATIs bios editors has that ability.


I personally haven't removed the Vapor-X cooler to check but I'm sure a quick search of the 4890 Vapor-X will give you an answer about the memory chips. I should note that my current 1050mhz core // 1100mhz mem clocks are running on 1.650v. The most I've seen anyone give this card is 1.5v, however my temps indicate that the high voltage is doable. Load temps reach 83C core and 92C on memIO. I've also read that as long as your *temps *are fine, cards like these can handle up to 1.8v.

EDIT: here's a pic of the job


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LXXIII*


I personally haven't removed the Vapor-X cooler to check but I'm sure a quick search of the 4890 Vapor-X will give you an answer about the memory chips. I should note that my current 1050mhz core // 1100mhz mem clocks are running on 1.650v. The most I've seen anyone give this card is 1.5v, however my temps indicate that the high voltage is doable. Load temps reach 83C core and 92C on memIO. I've also read that as long as your *temps *are fine, cards like these can handle up to 1.8v.

EDIT: here's a pic of the job










you shold only need like 1.45v for 1050Mhz core.....1.65v is way too much for 24/7 clocks anyhow.

btw, a lower voltage might give you higher clocks because the temps will have come down enough to keep a certain clock stable.

and about the memory -- I was pissed that mine wouldn't do more than 1150Mhz because at 1120mhz core, the memory was really holding it back!


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
you shold only need like 1.45v for 1050Mhz core.....1.65v is way too much for 24/7 clocks anyhow.

btw, a lower voltage might give you higher clocks because the temps will have come down enough to keep a certain clock stable.

and about the memory -- I was pissed that mine wouldn't do more than 1150Mhz because at 1120mhz core, the memory was really holding it back!

There must be something wrong with my multimeter then, cuz at 1.5v, my games drop instantly. Furthermore, if it really is running at 1.65v, like the multimeter says, then my temps should be way higher than they currently are... right?? Or maybe it's more likely I screwed something up.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LXXIII*


There must be something wrong with my multimeter then, cuz at 1.5v, my games drop instantly. Furthermore, if it really is running at 1.65v, like the multimeter says, then my temps should be way higher than they currently are... right?? Or maybe it's more likely I screwed something up.


It turns out that regardless of my decent temps at 1050core/1100mem - 1.65v, the voltage was too much. I started losing all video output after playing Black Ops (100% gpu load) for too long. So now I decreased my voltage to 1.525 - it rises to 1.550 during load. This forced me to decrease my clocks to 1000core/1050mem. I've only done some in-game testing... if she doesn't hold then I'll start decreasing the core clock.

My 4890 Vapor-X is one hell of a terrible OC'er.

EDIT: After 1hour of Black Ops and max load, she runs fine. Temps are also good - 76C core, 88C memIO. Final voltage is 1.525 idle - 1.550 load. Final clocks are 1000Mhz core // 1050Mhz mem.

EDIT2: After a few more hours of Black Ops, the game froze.. had to end the process in task manager. As a result I lowered the core clock to 995Mhz. Mem is still 1050Mhz (stock speed). Worst OC card ever.


----------



## FtW 420

What were the stock volts on the card? My vmodded cards never really see any extended use, I fold on a couple but they are under water & I keep the voltage barely over stock.
I don't know ATI cards that well, but for 24/7 use on air 1.5V still sounds like a lot.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


What were the stock volts on the card? My vmodded cards never really see any extended use, I fold on a couple but they are under water & I keep the voltage barely over stock.
I don't know ATI cards that well, but for 24/7 use on air 1.5V still sounds like a lot.


Stock voltages were 1.325 idle and 1.350 load. Stock clocks were 870 core and 1050 mem. I was able to take it to 900/1080 on the stock voltages.

What does it matter whether it's on air or water if temps are in one way or another low? Max temps are 76C core and 88C memIO. And since I only game a couple hours per day, most of the day the temps are around 57C core and 66C memIO.


----------



## FtW 420

1.5 doesn't sound too bad then, like I said I don't know ATI very well. Last ATI I benched was 1.1V stock, I usually figure about 0.2V added to stock is the safe zone.

Overclocking & cooling go hand in hand, 76Â° may be well within the acceptable limits in general, but when volted up & overclocked to the max 76Â° is hot.
Keep in mind I'm more of an nvidia guy, for a gtx480 100Â° may be the max temp, but when benching one it's gonna kill my overclockability if it loads higher than 50Â° or so.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


1.5 doesn't sound too bad then, like I said I don't know ATI very well. Last ATI I benched was 1.1V stock, I usually figure about 0.2V added to stock is the safe zone.

Overclocking & cooling go hand in hand, 76Â° may be well within the acceptable limits in general, but when volted up & overclocked to the max 76Â° is hot.
Keep in mind I'm more of an nvidia guy, for a gtx480 100Â° may be the max temp, but when benching one it's gonna kill my overclockability if it loads higher than 50Â° or so.


Oh I understand. So if you're overclocked to the max, you would want your 24/7 temps to be below 50C?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LXXIII*


Oh I understand. So if you're overclocked to the max, you would want your 24/7 temps to be below 50C?


Basically. 50C isn't a set number, just a preference.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Basically. 50C isn't a set number, just a preference.


Now, when I game (only time load reaches 100%), the GPU fan is turned up 100% rather than on auto control. Loads are down to 68C core / 76C memIO. I even cranked the card back up to 1000Mhz and it's performing better than it did at slower fan speeds @ 990Mhz. I had no idea temps alone were so important to GPUs in terms of OC'ing.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

It's not just about GPU temperature but also mosfet temps. Your card has got a passive heatsink for them but especially with higher GPU voltage they will heat up significantly.
Pehaps you'll try to add an additional fan to get them cooler.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An*


It's not just about GPU temperature but also mosfet temps. Your card has got a passive heatsink for them but especially with higher GPU voltage they will heat up significantly.
Pehaps you'll try to add an additional fan to get them cooler.


It's starting to sound like if I want to crossfire, I have to dial back the overclock completely.


----------



## Mongo

Please if anyone can help me out here.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/8802...l#post11515421


----------



## wumpus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LXXIII* 
It's starting to sound like if I want to crossfire, I have to dial back the overclock completely.

yes, you will. almost always crossfire/SLI clocks are much lower than single card.

and also, 1.35v is damn high for stock voltage.....my crappy non-ref XFX 4890 with no VRM heatsinks had 1.15v load at stock and did 1000 core under 1.2v...
would have expected better quality clocking cards from sapphire, especially a vapor-x edition card...

but I also just realized that it may be too high of a vcore, causing higher temps which causes instability. ing GPU's its very important to keep temps down because around 60-70C or so most cards will artifact, but at 50C they will be 24/7 stable. on a vmodded card 100% fan is a must if you want a decent OC on it.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
yes, you will. almost always crossfire/SLI clocks are much lower than single card.

and also, 1.35v is damn high for stock voltage.....my crappy non-ref XFX 4890 with no VRM heatsinks had 1.15v load at stock and did 1000 core under 1.2v...
would have expected better quality clocking cards from sapphire, especially a vapor-x edition card...

but I also just realized that it may be too high of a vcore, causing higher temps which causes instability. ing GPU's its very important to keep temps down because around 60-70C or so most cards will artifact, but at 50C they will be 24/7 stable. on a vmodded card 100% fan is a must if you want a decent OC on it.

I'm as surprised as you are about the poor oc'ing on this card.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wumpus* 
yes, you will. almost always crossfire/SLI clocks are much lower than single card.

and also, 1.35v is damn high for stock voltage.....my crappy non-ref XFX 4890 with no VRM heatsinks had 1.15v load at stock and did 1000 core under 1.2v...
would have expected better quality clocking cards from sapphire, especially a vapor-x edition card...

but I also just realized that it may be too high of a vcore, causing higher temps which causes instability. ing GPU's its very important to keep temps down because around 60-70C or so most cards will artifact, but at 50C they will be 24/7 stable. on a vmodded card 100% fan is a must if you want a decent OC on it.

The Toxics came with a default voltage of 1.4V. These aren't 40nm GPU's... they need some more juice!


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


The Toxics came with a default voltage of 1.4V. These aren't 40nm GPU's... they need some more juice!


LOL that is an insanely high voltage for a stock card to have, they must be using the worst chips ever! maybe thats why they had to come up with a better cooler!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


LOL that is an insanely high voltage for a stock card to have, they must be using the worst chips ever! maybe thats why they had to come up with a better cooler!










I guess they just wanted to increase overclocking potential. Mine did 1065 with that.


----------



## wumpus

yes thats a good point, but honestly if I were them I would make it software tweakable like now so that the stock volts are much cooler and the fan is quieter....

although if they did not have that tech (which they may have had) then I would understand the reasoning.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


yes thats a good point, but honestly if I were them I would make it software tweakable like now so that the stock volts are much cooler and the fan is quieter....

although if they did not have that tech (which they may have had) then I would understand the reasoning.


I could raise voltages with software, though I didn't see much improvement with them.

However, that card was still the most win card EVER.


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I could raise voltages with software, though I didn't see much improvement with them.

However, that card was still the most win card EVER.


ok I cant argue with that in terms of quality and looks, but even my ghetto XFX card could match its clocks








1.5v did wonders for that thing....these radeons really start to shine once more voltage is added and the temps are brought to like 30-40C load


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wumpus*


ok I cant argue with that in terms of quality and looks, but even my ghetto XFX card could match its clocks








1.5v did wonders for that thing....these radeons really start to shine once more voltage is added and the temps are brought to like 30-40C load


Yeah, when I threw my 4890 on water, it loaded at 37Â°C at 1065.

Oh the good old days...


----------



## wumpus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Yeah, when I threw my 4890 on water, it loaded at 37Â°C at 1065.

Oh the good old days...


indeed so, when we were both more inexperienced and to borrow gappo's word, didnt have a plethora of hardware.....yet









at 1.5v my card ran vantage @ 1120Mhz all day long at 40C....I still don't know how you scored better than me.








was a good little goal for me though!


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LXXIII*


It's starting to sound like if I want to crossfire, I have to dial back the overclock completely.


so when I do want to go crossfire and I'm forced to undo this Vmod, do i just sever the connections of the mod and everything is back to normal?


----------



## cold.nut

lurking around for a vcore mod for the m2n32-sli deluxe. i narrowed the ic down to ADP3186.

having trouble getting the resistance off of pin 8 (fb). seems to just give me a continuity reading..









go ahead and add the ic to the list though







:


----------



## w1nd0w

kno this is kinda old but was wondering if i can get any help volt modding my nvidia 9600GT (it says on the site it is an gto card) the card is from viewmax and this is the link http://www.viewmax.us/9600gto.html .I have now starting overclocking. but cant really find a good diagram for volt moding my nvidia though
my system specs
AMD Phenom II X4 955 @3.81Ghz
16Gb DDR3 @1333Mhz
MSI 5670 + Nvidia Geforce 9600GT (physx moded)
500Gb hard drive


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Hi, can you please take a close up / high res pic of the 2 areas I've labelled on the pic?


----------



## w1nd0w

i have taken off the GPU cooler as i'm going to replace it with the Thermaltake Duorb VGA Cooler CL-G0102 and cut the buttom of my case as cool air is heaver then hot air. forgot to mention this is the version using 2 DVI and an S-video. but thanks for the help much thanks


----------



## cold.nut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cold.nut*


lurking around for a vcore mod for the m2n32-sli deluxe. i narrowed the ic down to ADP3186.

having trouble getting the resistance off of pin 8 (fb). seems to just give me a continuity reading..









go ahead and add the ic to the list though







:


got it figured out!









pin 8 (fb) read 1.504 on 2k setting. thus 20*1.504 = 30.08k

so a 50k vr from pin 8 to ground will work!


----------



## mAlkAv!An

@w1nd0w:
I've marked the 2 chips in question on the pics. Can you please post their lettering(first line should be sufficient)?

@cold.nut:
Finally


----------



## w1nd0w

@mAlkAv!An 
v Mem: 
uP6161n (line1)
vGF88w (line2)

vGPU:
BN-BB (line1)
J10 (line2)

thanks for all the help so far


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Can you please post a more close up pic of both areas? That would be helpful, espacially for the vGPU mod.


----------



## w1nd0w

@mAlkAv!An 
made a mistake with the lettering these are the correct ones sorry about the mistake
v Mem: 
uP6161N (line1)
VGF88W (line2)

vGPU:
BN-BB (line1)
J10 (line2)


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Good pics









Do you have digital multimeter for voltage and resistance measurement?
If so, measure the resistance(card unplugged/no power) between any ground(f.e. slot bracket) and those red spots I've marked on the pic.


----------



## w1nd0w

@mAlkAv!An 
I'll have to get a digital multimeter but will post results when i get one but saved a copy of the image to remember which nodes to test resistance.


----------



## Liighthead

should i get vram sinks? lol their already hot.. should i getem b4 do the mem mod?


----------



## mAlkAv!An

If you want to push the memory voltage higher I would do so. Alternatively you could attach a fast fan to cool the VRAM directly by its air flow.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An*


If you want to push the memory voltage higher I would do so. Alternatively you could attach a fast fan to cool the VRAM directly by its air flow.


mmmm got a scyth 3k rpm fan... 133cfm shuld be 1/2 decent








itll do anyways lol i guess

hopfull everything goes well with mah 9400 xD


----------



## xsever

I suggest adding a guide for the APW7088 voltage controller which is now starting to appear on various nVidia/ATI cards.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Hi, actually there is nothing special about the APW7088. It's a simple dual phase controller with a usual FB mod.
Here is a mod for instance: http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...b-voltmod.html

Just


----------



## w1nd0w

@mAlkAv!An
all the points read .344 ohms


----------



## mAlkAv!An

I guess you mean 344Ohms / 0.344k Ohms?
You can chose any of those spots and add a variable 10k resistor for the vGPU mod.

For the vMEM mod measure the resistance between those 2 spots first:


----------



## w1nd0w

.611 kohms


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Ok, get a 50k VR for the vMEM mod and a 20k VR for the vGPU mod.
Make sure that you get multi turn VRs, f.e. with 20-25 turns.
Should look like this: http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/_trimmers.jpg


----------



## DOM.

need vgpu mod


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


need vgpu mod










That's the 275 PCB.

Here's a thread: http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...gtx-275-a.html

Here's a pic:


----------



## DOM.

Thanks but the solder didnt wanna stick


----------



## PizzaMan

Need a hotter iron if it's not sticking.


----------



## DOM.

it sticks to the wire not the spot and its a 25w other one i have is 800w lol


----------



## CL3P20

Try putting some solder to each of the points first... then using a tiny bit more to reflow each and join them together.. sometimes this works better on the smaller areas. As soon as the solder is cool and I tone the connection, I seal it up immediately with liquid tape to hold the connection in place and take any strain caused from moving the wires afterwards.


----------



## DOM.

well just did the mod seems like there was a coating on the card lol

but i also got some new solder which is alot better then wut i had 62/36/2 silver-bearing solder FTW









and modded a 8800GTS 512MB also just need to prep the 980 now for ln2







but need to buy some


----------



## CL3P20

Yeah the coating on the GPU's can suck.. had a few ol' GTS' that had a slick yellow-ish type of epoxy almost on the PCB... had to burn through it..clean, then mod. Was a real PITA.

*Good luck on your LN runs.. post some results with the GPU!


----------



## CL3P20

mods for OP update on GTX580
Attachment 197367

Attachment 197368

Attachment 197369


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Will add them later








Thats the Asus Direct CUII GTX580, right? Does anyone got this card?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An*


Will add them later








Thats the Asus Direct CUII GTX580, right? Does anyone got this card?


These mods should work for all 580's.. but yes some of the mods pictured are from CUII


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


Yeah the coating on the GPU's can suck.. had a few ol' GTS' that had a slick yellow-ish type of epoxy almost on the PCB... had to burn through it..clean, then mod. Was a real PITA.

*Good luck on your LN runs.. post some results with the GPU!


heres some water/cpu and stock/gpu's both @ 1.35v


----------



## PizzaMan

Disabling physx gets me a few extra points in 06'

That 8800 looks pretty good for stock V's.









What memory does it have?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;12523058*
> Disabling physx gets me a few extra points in 06'
> 
> That 8800 looks pretty good for stock V's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What memory does it have?


ill give it a try again in 06

but the 8800GTS 512MB is 1.35v stock







i thought it was the G80 cores

mem idk havent checked i never do lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Yeah, G92's are typically ~1.15v stock. Depends on the vender.

Should check out your memory modules. Samsung are your best and love voltage, Hynix like a small bump in voltage where as, Qimonda likes the voltage to be lowered.


----------



## Voltage_Drop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;12528473*
> Yeah, G92's are typically ~1.15v stock. Depends on the vender.
> 
> Should check out your memory modules. Samsung are your best and love voltage, Hynix like a small bump in voltage where as, Qimonda likes the voltage to be lowered.


Couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;12521140*
> These mods should work for all 580's.. but yes some of the mods pictured are from CUII


The Asus CUII has a completely different PCB design, the mods won't work for GTX580 reference cards.

reference:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_580/images/front_full.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_580/images/back_full.jpg

ASUS CUII:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_580_Direct_Cu_II/images/front.jpg

Edit: added to OP


----------



## PizzaMan

I gotta say, I like the looks of the ASUS CUII PCB.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


I gotta say, I like the looks of the ASUS CUII PCB.










I like Elmors mods = 1.6ghz core speed ..insanity..3.2ghz shaders..


----------



## DOM.

need help on this


----------



## kikicoco1334

dose anyone know about how to mod this?









this is a Galaxy 9500GT 1GB DDR2


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Hi, it looks like that 9500GT is similar to Galaxys 9400GT. Have a look at this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-volt-mods/922370-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get.html
http://www.overclock.net/12308653-post22.html

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/graphics-cards-volt-mods/194615d1297181007-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get-9400gt_ocn_4.jpg
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/graphics-cards-volt-mods/194616d1297181007-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get-9400gt_ocn_5.jpg


----------



## OC Maximus




----------



## kikicoco1334

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An;12546640*
> Hi, it looks like that 9500GT is similar to Galaxys 9400GT. Have a look at this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-volt-mods/922370-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get.html
> http://www.overclock.net/12308653-post22.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/graphics-cards-volt-mods/194615d1297181007-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get-9400gt_ocn_4.jpg
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/graphics-cards-volt-mods/194616d1297181007-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get-9400gt_ocn_5.jpg


thank you so much sir!


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An;12546640*
> Hi, it looks like that 9500GT is similar to Galaxys 9400GT. Have a look at this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-volt-mods/922370-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get.html
> http://www.overclock.net/12308653-post22.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/graphics-cards-volt-mods/194615d1297181007-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get-9400gt_ocn_4.jpg
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/graphics-cards-volt-mods/194616d1297181007-galaxy-9400gt-1gb-vmod-carnt-get-9400gt_ocn_5.jpg










think i kinder failed on that :/ my bad though.
might give my 8400gs a try, i failed badly with soldering iron on that 9400gt :/


----------



## DOM.

I found the FB its the 4th PIN but is it like on the pic ? no trace runs off of it


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Hi, what IC are you talking about? I can't see any pic, just reading that you seem to have a msi 9800gt


----------



## DOM.

can you see them now









they worked for me lol

lmk if you need more pics


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Yes they work now.

I can spot a trace from Pin 4. Just not sure about the further pathway:


----------



## DOM.

thanks







i was told it was on the left side a while back


----------



## mAlkAv!An

You can keep in mind that you always have to count the pins counterclockwise based on Pin1, which is marked by a small dot or arrow.


----------



## DOM.

okay its 1.502k ohm how do you find out wut vr to use ?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


okay its 1.502k ohm how do you find out wut vr to use ?


You want to only slightly lower the resistance, so you want to use ~20 times the currant resistance. 1.5 x 20 = 30K. Doesn't have to be exact. Anything 20-40k range should work well. Now if it was memory you where consdering, you would rather round higher to a 40K VR.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOM.*


okay its 1.502k ohm how do you find out wut vr to use ?


This way: http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...l#post11985620

Often the original resistance is multiplied by x20 or x30 to get the size of the proper VR.
In your case I would use a 50k VR.

Edit, too late


----------



## nicksasa

I can't find a vmod for my asus en9600gt. I found the one from pizzaman @ XS but my pcb is diffrent.










































Hard to read what's on that ic, but it says AA-AH 41K.

Mosfet driver is an RT9607
The ic in the top right corner of the 1st pic is an APW7065, looks like the pwm controller for the gpu voltage. I'm going to try it out.
Or is it the ovp ?

Resistance between ground and pin 6(FB) is 2.78KOhm

Calcs:
Vout = 0.8+(1+(R1/R2))
R1 = ~1K (specified in the datasheet example that outputs 1.2V with R1 = 1K and R2 = 2K)
0.8*(1+(1000/1760)) = 1.25V

I guess 100K would be enough, as long as it doesn't go above 1.3 I'm fine with it .

Well i measured the voltage without mod, and when folding it's around 1.20V. I don't understand why i can't push my shaders above 1850 then as a lot of people get 2000mhz. I'm going to try 1.30V tough.

Vcore does not change when i flip the switch ... So that might be the ram voltage. Guess I'll be adding a ram voltage readout.
If you short it, it goes into OCP so (1.08V)...


----------



## nicksasa

Nobody ? I know that small IC is the pwm controller, it's used on some asus 3650 card i think. I found a vmod for that one but voltage doesn't change


----------



## CL3P20

There are no pdf's for this IC.. you need to resort to 'toning' the pins to ground, from there measure resistance on all pins that are directly connected to ground. Once we have this, you can trace to a resistor for pencil mod testing.

*I have found many inquiries on the web in regards to this IC..no resolutions posted though.


----------



## nicksasa

I'm close to giving up on this. Why couldn't asus do like the other companies and use a real pwm controller >_>

I can give you the resistance for each pin from the ic to ground. But it's not so easy, the ic pins are very small as it's a little tiny ic .


----------



## nicksasa

I'm going to pencil every resistor one by one and see what it does.


----------



## nicksasa

Sorry for the bump, but I found the FB pin !







with my 100K VR it's at 1.234V. Maybe i can find a 200K one around here in my collection.
I will post the pic soon, but I'm going to see what it can do first.

Also a tip. Connect the VR after windows is booted, otherwise the voltage doesn't change.

Meh, can't get 2000Mhz shaders folding stable, i tried up to 1.31V as I'm not sure what the max voltage is.
With the stock 1.20V i can get 1850Mhz stable. I need 1.27V for 1900Mhz ... Not worth it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Do you know which pin it's connected to?


----------



## nicksasa

Sorry, no. It's hard to measure on those pins. Even with a wire the size of a hair.
I'll look tomorrow if i can figure out wich pin it is.

Any ideas on how to get the shaders higher ? I have some 16V 470ÂµF caps and like 25 63V 1000ÂµF caps if that would help at all. No solid caps, i don't have anything die on me yet.


----------



## PizzaMan

Shaders are temp based. Bring temps down to increase shader clock.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

7800GTX vmods(vGPU&vMEM) are known since a long time but you can't find anything about OCP which can be an issue even with air cooling.

So here's the (per phase) OCP mod. It did help me alot with my air cooled 7800GTX









IC: ISL6592


----------



## PizzaMan

ASUS DirectCU GTX580


----------



## mAlkAv!An

2 of those are already in the OP, I've added the other ones


----------



## PizzaMan

Here's an updated zip folder full of datasheets.

http://www.gamefront.com/files/20122957/Datasheets_zip


----------



## reggiesanchez

this one took a while for me to find and its not here so here ya go http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3078499&postcount=8

gtx 280 vgpu and read points


----------



## Liighthead

ECS 8400gs low profile


----------



## reggiesanchez

nice work lighthead


----------



## CL3P20

time- 1.5hrs
victims- gtx470 & 5770
mods- ocp, caps, inductors & vmeasures

gtx 470: mod'd stock cooling plate to accommodate new inductors


















MSI PMDG-1 5770: LN prepped - ocp mod + capping input & output phases. Relocated memory caps to the backside of PCB so not to interfere with GPU pot.


































..ready for some action..


----------



## PizzaMan

Looks like some 01' fun.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

can I add a how to
after I volt mod my voodoo5500


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo;13337567*
> can I add a how to
> after I volt mod my voodoo5500


Sure thing. Post your pics and Malk will add it to the list.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13337555*
> Looks like some 01' fun.


*hoping* ..if I can get dual channel back at 610fsb.. 100k or veery close should be doable. I benched it in '01 before @ near stock on air,with this cpu @ 5.2ghz -> 90k- 3d'01 . With OCP disabled completely now, Im hoping for 1.4ghz on LN [does 1.15ghz on water..]. Should kill in '03/'05, and net some good boints in all the others as well!

*As for the 470..once I test it out a bit now on water, it will be prepped for LN too. Gonna do PLLv mod on it before it gets the final prep for LN, and see if I can do SwFreq mod too *fingers crossed*

..next on the chopping blocks are the 285's..should be able to gain some globals with those in a few spots for SLI.


----------



## CL3P20

update for L6788A mods

overall OCP mod is with pin#25- IOUT.. shorting pin boosts VID to max set 1.24v idle and removes OCP

per phase OCP mod is with pin#9- IREF.. lowering resistance increases per phase limit for uA.

penciling will work on both
Attachment 208340


----------



## CL3P20

didnt see any 6950 info.. heres what I got for the OP

MSI Twin Frozr III PE/OC










































IC's :

uP6211A - GPU VTT
uP5205NC- Mem OCP
uP6218A - GPUv

*I have confirmed all shown OCP mods work perfectly


----------



## CL3P20

Update for OP..

MSI GTX580 Lightning- per phase & total OCP mods


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;13448662*
> Update for OP..
> 
> MSI GTX580 Lightning- per phase & total OCP mods


Quote:


> APS should not be used at the same time, or it will kill the card


What's APS?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13448730*
> What's APS?


Active Phase Switching.. a bs "power savings" feature that uses phases to "load share" instead of "load balance".. or -> it uses power phases based on GPU load... I think its unique to the lightning because it has enough VRM's to power a Toyota Prius.


----------



## PizzaMan

Ohh ok, some of the ADP ICs have a similar feature, where if 12v inputs phase(s) are removed it drops output phase(s) to compensate.


----------



## PizzaMan

8800GTS 320/640MB OCP: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=69532&stc=1&d=1198740958

8800 Ultra/GTX OCP: http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/ezgonzo/8800%20ultra%20vmods/DSC_05992.jpg


----------



## tha d0ctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13603679*
> 8800GTS 320/640MB OVP: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=69532&stc=1&d=1198740958
> 
> 8800 Ultra/GTX OVP: http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/ezgonzo/8800%20ultra%20vmods/DSC_05992.jpg


great finds, time to dig up the old gtx's


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13603679*
> 8800GTS 320/640MB OVP: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=69532&stc=1&d=1198740958
> 
> 8800 Ultra/GTX OVP: http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/ezgonzo/8800%20ultra%20vmods/DSC_05992.jpg


These are the OCP mods. To bypass OVP you have to go for the "70B" resistors.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An;13685520*
> These are the OCP mods. To bypass OVP you have to go for the "70B" resistors.


I don't see any 70B's around the IC on either of the PCBs. Not had a chance to freeze them yet so haven't really been able to test. Just know they operate fine on air. Got a pic?


----------



## mAlkAv!An

You can see it on this pic: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=69532&stc=1&d=1198740958

It's already desoldered and replaced by another resistor. On 8800GTX/Ultra it looks like "73B" or something similar:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=162124

Just make sure its connected to Pin 41.

On the pics you linked to you can see the per channel OCP mod.


----------



## PizzaMan

Appears one of my Ultras doesn't display any video. Had to be the one I strapped a pot to.









OVP mod coming up on 3 ultras and 2 GTSes. Thx Malk









Wish I could just get a datasheet on these....


----------



## CL3P20

cook it pizza.. the solder beads break if warped and frozen sometimes..I bet if the pot were on it again it might work







[had this a couple times] ..bake 'em..= fixd in most cases


----------



## PizzaMan

I've not given up on it. BTW, it's the one with the short input phase that didn't display video. The other one has an air cooler on it and working great.


----------



## CL3P20

*gotcha.. i remember the poor crippled lad.. sad little fella'


----------



## wumpus

anyone know where I could get some beefier chokes for my GTX, caps has not reduced my epic vdroop at all...

and no datasheet makes it hard to figure out vdroop mod


----------



## PizzaMan

Think the OCP mod lowers vdroop. Don't have either of my Ultras installed ATM. I'll get back and confirm a yah or nah for ya though.


----------



## CL3P20

i pull chokes off'a mobo's..R50's or better other than that..you can get some every now and then off of gpu's. I got some..how many you need?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;13693707*
> i pull chokes off'a mobo's..R50's or better other than that..you can get some every now and then off of gpu's. I got some..how many you need?


Can you brake down the choke values? Kind of lost with them.


----------



## CL3P20

assuming we were talking about an inductor labeled "R50"...

R = temp coefficient rating ..doesnt really matter for our applications. Although generally speaking most of the 'R' type inductors will have at least a 20% tolerance rating [their ability to withstand or 'regulate' voltage fluctuations].

50 = (marked value*10) microhenry's.. or the current supply potential of the inductor coil..the larger the rating, the more current the inductor will handle.

as well the color of the inductor is used to reference the multiplier level used in in the microhenry calculation.. just use 'black' or 'grey' inductors with a marked value higher than 40 for GPU mods..obviously if your adding inductors to attempt to lower OCP.. you will need oversized ones or ones with a tighter voltage tolerance to keep spikes and surges from affecting GPUv.


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;13693404*
> anyone know where I could get some beefier chokes for my GTX, caps has not reduced my epic vdroop at all...
> 
> and no datasheet makes it hard to figure out vdroop mod


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13693663*
> Think the OCP mod lowers vdroop. Don't have either of my Ultras installed ATM. I'll get back and confirm a yah or nah for ya though.


Yes it does. I've done OCP mods on several G80 cards and the vdroop improved alot.

On example from my _memory_:
Idle voltage - 1.35V
Load voltage(no mod) ~ 1.27V
Load voltage(OCP mods) ~ 1.32-1.33V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;13694218*
> assuming we were talking about an inductor labeled "R50"...
> 
> R = temp coefficient rating ..doesnt really matter for our applications. Although generally speaking most of the 'R' type inductors will have at least a 20% tolerance rating [their ability to withstand or 'regulate' voltage fluctuations].
> 
> 50 = (marked value*10) microhenry's.. or the current supply potential of the inductor coil..the larger the rating, the more current the inductor will handle.


The letter (R) is also used to indicate the inductance value. Its like a point for decimal places of the inductance measured in micro-henry (µH).

R50 means 500nH (0.5µH) but 5R5 would mean 5500nH (5.5µH) for example.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Here's one to add before long...
http://www.overclock.net/motherboard-volt-mods/1030410-vcore-vmod-gigabyte-g31m-es2l.html


----------



## PizzaMan

Working on a 280 and noticed we didn't have it listed.

Trying to figure out the memory mod for it. This Volterra DS is complicated.

GTX 280 Reference PCB: OCP vGPU vMeasure


----------



## mAlkAv!An

I linked to the memory mods on those cards in your Modlog thread









If you can confirm them working I'll add all the mods.


----------



## PizzaMan

okey day.









About to put some measure points on and do some tests before modding.


----------



## 1156

Hi all,

Neen a while since i have had anything to do with vmodding(since my old 256 8800gt), infact i have hardly been into computers in general recently, regardless, got an 8400GS which i am planning on modding, have found the appropriate mod, however, cant remember how to work out which VR i should use?

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=72096&stc=1&d=1202573572

Thats the mod, however i just cant remember how to work out what value VR i need? Mainly for the vcore. Also may need help later finding an OCP mod, if i find myself needing a little more then OCP will allow although i doubt it

Thanks in advanced


----------



## Liighthead

Hey wondering what 8400 you have? Looks like mine. (( see gpu volt mod section lol )) and I used a 50k vr. Off the top of my head sorry forgot how to check lol


----------



## mAlkAv!An

Measure the resistance between feedback pin(labelled red in the pic) and ground any multiply this value by x20-30.

If you have chosen a certain VR you can calculate the maximum resistance this way:
http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-volt-mods/908570-x1300-non-ref-5870-v-mod-2.html#post11985620


----------



## PizzaMan

Malk, I can confirm that these VDD and VDDq mods work for the GTX 280


----------



## KingT

vGPU pencil mod for a custom PCB Gigabyte HD4850 models *GV-R485ZL-512H* and *GV-R485OC-1GH*

IC is *NCP5392*..










CHEERS..


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## CL3P20

@ bass - 3x1 ... is it a 8800gt or GTS? ..*just a guess ..blue pcb is kind-of unusual..which brand too?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ bass - 3x1 ... is it a 8800gt or GTS? ..*just a guess ..blue pcb is kind-of unusual..which brand too?


Galaxy GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) GC 768MB

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...20Video%20Card


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


@ bass - 3x1 ... is it a 8800gt or GTS? ..*just a guess ..blue pcb is kind-of unusual..which brand too?


Yeah, it's a 460. We where on the phone and he needed a place to post his pic for me to point him in the right direction. He's hoping to get it modded for the bench meet.


----------



## CL3P20

was so blitz'd when I saw the pic, i didnt notice the 2x pci-e connections.. lol.. was a great night.









*cant wait to see some results Bass!


----------



## PizzaMan

Whoops, the mod point I listed does a reverse mod. I did find the right spot on the front though. Confirmed, it works.

Galaxy GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) GC 768MB


----------



## w1LLz

Just done my first mod on a 8500gt GPU,MEM,vMessure


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1LLz;14326562*
> Just done my first mod on a 8500gt GPU,MEM,vMessure


Nice work. The first successful mod feels like no other. Get the Frankenstein feeling "Its alive!"


----------



## CL3P20

Asus 5450 non-ref mod

GPUv - 20k VR required for mod.. reverse FB pin.









still working vMEM now.. same IC though, just different layout


----------



## w00tie

Hi,

I'm owning a Asus Rampage III Gene and i came to the conclusion that this board has ugly Vdroops.. (here a post with some pics.. http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1021110-asus-ramage-3-gene-servere-vdroop.html)

I was looking around to apply a pencil Volt mod to get rid of those Vdroop but did not find any suitable information.

Since i'm new to the VMod thing can someone tell me what i have to look after ?
I took also a picture of the EPU2 (ASP0800) chip ..



Any help appreciated..


----------



## w00tie

anyone on this ?
I'm alo looking for a guide (howto) to find the Vdroop control on the EPU chip.
Which pins on this chip do I need to look for ?

Any rookie oc'er on this ?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w00tie;14493591*
> anyone on this ?
> I'm alo looking for a guide (howto) to find the Vdroop control on the EPU chip.
> Which pins on this chip do I need to look for ?
> 
> Any rookie oc'er on this ?


Think most the EPU IC are actually uPI in disguise. This one might actually be a uPI6206. I think Malk is pretty familiar with the disguises ASUS uses on these.


----------



## reggiesanchez

looking for a 790i ftw nb mod or spp as they call it. THere is threads a few places but pictures have been taking down anybody got ? Figured id ask before I start a thread with pics.

found it here ya go
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/der8auer-albums-evga-790i-sli-ftw-digital-pwm-667-picture322611-mods-vspp-2.jpg790i ftw spp mod

heres measure point
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/der8auer-albums-evga-790i-sli-ftw-digital-pwm-667-picture322615-read-vspp-1.jpg


----------



## saint19

I'll try the 8600 GT volt mod soon, I hope do it right.


----------



## Rasparthe

I just finished my 8600 GT volt mod, works great. Which card are you using? My Palit seems to love the volts


----------



## saint19

I will try with two XFX 8600 GT G84, hope not kill both of them.


----------



## PizzaMan

Took back over the OT. Malk's been gone for a while. Gonna try and get some updates done soon.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Links for 5450 and 5570 on OP are broken.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet;14939935*
> Links for 5450 and 5570 on OP are broken.


probably both up6101's .. look up the #'s on teh IC's


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Toilet;14939935*
> Links for 5450 and 5570 on OP are broken.


Unfortunate. Removed them from the list.


----------



## Liighthead

any one got vmod for EVGA gtx 460. inno3d gtx 275 and GT 220?

oh and got 2 more cards comming in mail







( gts 450 and 3870x2 ) lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;14943494*
> any one got vmod for EVGA gtx 460. inno3d gtx 275 and GT 220?
> 
> oh and got 2 more cards comming in mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( gts 450 and 3870x2 ) lol


Just post up some pics and we can figure it out together.


----------



## saint19

Guys for the 8600 GT.

What does the "pencil" do? Do i need it?


----------



## CL3P20

@ lighthead - GTX 460 info here:Fermi BIOS editing

from Benchzoner-
Quote:


> I might have a unlocked maximum voltage Asus SmartDoctor for you guys, but I doubt it's going to be of any help on anything colder than single stage ( phase change ) since those cards suffer from the Cold Slow bug and I haven't seen any mods/BIOS for those.


You can try this and see if it works-> unlocked AFE1.6b

*2.0 beta7 works good with 460's.. they have cold slow though.. so clock best on chilled water or something that can hold just below -0 under load.


----------



## Liighthead

Sweet thanks
I'll take some pics when I get home also just also picked up a inno3d 8800 gt today haha
But yeah gonna have to order some more vr's me think.

Yeah think I'll save 460 till last haha it's my baby out of them all for now. Fair few todo then bench >.< and got a new cooler only a accelero s1 rev 2 but yeh.







maby get some wcing when these get to hot haha xD

But yeah







need to setup my 2600k so can do some half decent benchies with it not a dual core at 4.2ghz lol


----------



## PizzaMan

Don't mind me. Just quoting some stuff for me to update into the OP later.

If you see anything else missing you'd like updated, post or quote it. Thanks to everyone who has contributed. Keep'em coming











Spoiler: quotes for an upcoming update



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;13006528*
> ECS 8400gs low profile


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;13340754*
> update for L6788A mods
> 
> overall OCP mod is with pin#25- IOUT.. shorting pin boosts VID to max set 1.24v idle and removes OCP
> 
> per phase OCP mod is with pin#9- IREF.. lowering resistance increases per phase limit for uA.
> 
> penciling will work on both
> View attachment 208340


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;13448662*
> Update for OP..
> 
> MSI GTX580 Lightning- per phase & total OCP mods


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13603679*
> 8800GTS 320/640MB OCP: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=69532&stc=1&d=1198740958
> 
> 8800 Ultra/GTX OCP: http://i219.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/ezgonzo/8800%20ultra%20vmods/DSC_05992.jpg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAlkAv!An;13689032*
> You can see it on this pic: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=69532&stc=1&d=1198740958
> 
> It's already desoldered and replaced by another resistor. On 8800GTX/Ultra it looks like "73B" or something similar:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=162124
> 
> Just make sure its connected to Pin 41.
> 
> On the pics you linked to you can see the per channel OCP mod.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13749918*
> Working on a 280 and noticed we didn't have it listed.
> 
> Trying to figure out the memory mod for it. This Volterra DS is complicated.
> 
> GTX 280 Reference PCB: OCP vGPU vMeasure


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;13835542*
> Malk, I can confirm that these VDD and VDDq mods work for the GTX 280


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT;13960476*
> vGPU pencil mod for a custom PCB Gigabyte HD4850 models *GV-R485ZL-512H* and *GV-R485OC-1GH*
> 
> IC is *NCP5392*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;14023435*
> Whoops, the mod point I listed does a reverse mod. I did find the right spot on the front though. Confirmed, it works.
> 
> Galaxy GeForce GTX 460 (Fermi) GC 768MB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;14365028*
> Asus 5450 non-ref mod
> 
> GPUv - 20k VR required for mod.. reverse FB pin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working vMEM now.. same IC though, just different layout


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez;14586904*
> looking for a 790i ftw nb mod or spp as they call it. THere is threads a few places but pictures have been taking down anybody got ? Figured id ask before I start a thread with pics.
> 
> found it here ya go
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/der8auer-albums-evga-790i-sli-ftw-digital-pwm-667-picture322611-mods-vspp-2.jpg790i ftw spp mod
> 
> heres measure point
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/der8auer-albums-evga-790i-sli-ftw-digital-pwm-667-picture322615-read-vspp-1.jpg


----------



## cold.nut

anyone know the voltage read points for vDIMM and vCORE on the EP45-UD3P?

needs moar accurate readings!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cold.nut;15322000*
> anyone know the voltage read points for vDIMM and vCORE on the EP45-UD3P?
> 
> needs moar accurate readings!


Probe the legs of these caps from under the board.


----------



## cold.nut

didn't find anything probing those caps. would probing the chokes do me any good?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cold.nut;15330725*
> didn't find anything probing those caps. would probing the chokes do me any good?


You should. Are you connecting the black probe to a ground source?


----------



## cold.nut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;15331743*
> You should. Are you connecting the black probe to a ground source?


yeah, to one of the motherboard mount hole grounds.


----------



## wumpus

we need to add reference 9800GTX/+ mods....

I will find data sheets and stuff in a bit. Going to try for a zombie


----------



## wumpus

well I actually started wasting time on an 8800GTs zombie...and i got it putting out power when not in PCI-E slot...then I cut off the ass end.

Now it suddenly doesnt have any power output...I am very confused.


----------



## CL3P20

did you file down the edge of your 'cut' ? the layers can be contacting and shorting... you must file the cut edge carefully.. then do a qwk continuity check to make sure the short is gone.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wumpus;15334447*
> we need to add reference 9800GTX/+ mods....
> 
> I will find data sheets and stuff in a bit. Going to try for a zombie


pretty sure we have them this is where I got mine. I have gtx though not gtx+


----------



## CL3P20

9800GTX should have same IC's as 9800GX2 ...Voltera if im not way out here..

nope.. Primarion

..this should be vmem for reference-> vDD mod


----------



## cold.nut

Visiontek 4350 Low Profile

vGPU & vMem datasheet

100K VR from PIN 6 or corresponding resistor ---> GND

did my 4350 mod last night and it worked like a charm


----------



## cold.nut

Oldschool: GeForce MX4000

vGPU found here

will have vMEM soon!


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cold.nut*
> 
> Oldschool: GeForce MX4000
> vGPU found here
> will have vMEM soon!


Can you mark the mod points in the pic for future users?


----------



## cold.nut

there you go for vGPU!


----------



## el gappo

TP67XE Vdroop


990FXA-UD5 Vdroop


----------



## CL3P20

GPU tweak - 7970's

straight from Sham on KPC:


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> GPU tweak - 7970's
> 
> straight from Sham on KPC:


cant see pics there so small









got the op of these pics ?


----------



## greed

pics are indeed for the hobbits


----------



## PizzaMan

Useful tool: http://www.benchtec.co.uk/voltmodcalc.html


----------



## ARandomOWL

It could do with some refinements and pics but it works


----------



## ARandomOWL

Made some improvements. Does anyone have somewhere to host it?

Edit: Here for now


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work Owl! We just need to get that into the OP now.. and hosted on OCN too..


----------



## el gappo

Would do it but seems my permissions aren't working in this section atm..


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Nice work Owl! We just need to get that into the OP now.. and hosted on OCN too..


I added it. Put it at the top were it belongs. OP is still far from updated. There's a good bit of content on these last few pages that needs to be integrated into the OP....


----------



## kikicoco1334

hey guys, got a quick question
i have recently modded my NF7-S motherboard, after the mod it only booted once and after that the board does this




as you can see, the mod i used is the yellow wire one









but when i remove the wire/mod it boots right a way

please let me know what am i missing


----------



## CL3P20

im not sure whats going on in the above pic.. looks liek your taking +3.3v to RAM.. which would be a bad idea im sure...

**another note - OCP mod for 7970 : add fixed 40k resistors to each red point


----------



## PizzaMan

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-UT-0400-BR


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-UT-0400-BR


Waiting to see that here.


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikicoco1334*
> 
> hey guys, got a quick question
> i have recently modded my NF7-S motherboard, after the mod it only booted once and after that the board does this
> 
> as you can see, the mod i used is the yellow wire one
> 
> but when i remove the wire/mod it boots right a way
> please let me know what am i missing


First of all, which version board do you have? There are differences between the versions (don't ask me what they are as I only have a NF7-M).

Second, all the mod info should be here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?47015-Searching-NF7(-s)-v2.0-Vdimm-to-3-3V-Rail-mod
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-UT-0400-BR


Just ordered one







. Took a look through my gpu box and saw a couple that could probably use it.


----------



## reggiesanchez

xfx gts 250 1gb vcore mod and vcore readpoints found these out the hard way....... couldnt see pcb traces so I just guess. Confirmed working up to 1.46 volts for now dont want to test any further with an empty pot.


----------



## madness777

MSI GTX570 TFIII PE Mod:

Backside mods

Full OCP and Vcore

OCP Per phase


----------



## just_nuke_em

Just arrived today. Hopefully will start messing with it on the weekend. I got a gtx 280 missing a few inductors, so I'll see if it can bring it to life. I think I'll do a 3850 instead. It only has 2+1 phase layout, so I'm thinking it's a good candidate to see if an improved power delivery system = better clocks.



I was checking out the pwm chips, and I have a crazy idea on how to make my own evbot...

Also, the manual voltage adjust from [email protected] http://www.overclock.net/t/1205435/bit-tech-evga-launches-epower-vrm-board/70


----------



## Mikecdm

very nice


----------



## PizzaMan

Man, you know I'm subscribed.









Nuke'em!!


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> I was checking out the pwm chips, and I have a crazy idea on how to make my own evbot...


Evbot is not so simple. The PWM controllers offer digital voltage control. Altering Vout through Vsense will not alter OVP or load line behaviour in correspondence with Vout as using EVbot would.

But anyway...carry on, looks interesting


----------



## CL3P20

i was envisioning something like a large fan controller with a LCD display and knobs for manual voltage control... instead of silly buttons and soft-key menu's...

*I believe the only mods Sham did on those were for OCP and vmem.. only member seeing 2x VR's.. and he only adjust 1x


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> Evbot is not so simple. The PWM controllers offer digital voltage control. Altering Vout through Vsense will not alter OVP or load line behaviour in correspondence with Vout as using EVbot would.
> But anyway...carry on, looks interesting


Hmm. I'll give it a shot anyway. I got the datasheets for what looks like the vcore controller (the large 48 pin chip). I'm pretty sure they communicate through an I2C interface, so I'm gona pull out my micro controllers and give it a go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> i was envisioning something like a large fan controller with a LCD display and knobs for manual voltage control... instead of silly buttons and soft-key menu's...
> 
> *I believe the only mods Sham did on those were for OCP and vmem.. only member seeing 2x VR's.. and he only adjust 1x


I'm already working on my own simple digital volt meter with a little 2x16 character display, so I may try to work that into this. There actually are no buttons on this.


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> Hmm. I'll give it a shot anyway. I got the datasheets for what looks like the vcore controller (the large 48 pin chip). I'm pretty sure they communicate through an I2C interface, so I'm gona pull out my micro controllers and give it a go.
> I'm already working on my own simple digital volt meter with a little 2x16 character display, so I may try to work that into this. There actually are no buttons on this.


I imagine it is SMbus; I2C at 3.3V. Cool stuff, give me a shout if you need a hand with anything


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> I'm pretty sure they communicate through an I2C interface, so I'm gona pull out my micro controllers and give it a go.


What controllers are you using?


----------



## just_nuke_em

A Cypress PSoC 3. CY8C29466, to be specific.


----------



## cold.nut

performed this vdroop mod yesterday and all i got was a board that didn't post and had a loud squeal in the general area that i performed the mod. the initial resistance on that pin was 13.7k ohms. i fixed a 50k ohm VR dialed to 27k ohms to the mod point. the resistance after the mod on the vdroop pin was 9.1k ohms. which means that it dropped in resistance.

it's beyond me. the mod should have worked properly. i made sure twice that i hadn't shorted anything and that the VR was a complete circuit. still nothing.. good news is the board is still up and going after i removed the mod.

anyone?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cold.nut*
> 
> performed this vdroop mod yesterday and all i got was a board that didn't post and had a loud squeal in the general area that i performed the mod. the initial resistance on that pin was 13.7k ohms. i fixed a 50k ohm VR dialed to 27k ohms to the mod point. the resistance after the mod on the vdroop pin was 9.1k ohms. which means that it dropped in resistance.
> 
> it's beyond me. the mod should have worked properly. i made sure twice that i hadn't shorted anything and that the VR was a complete circuit. still nothing.. good news is the board is still up and going after i removed the mod.
> 
> anyone?


If stock resistance measured at 13.7k ... then you would need much closer to 100k ohm VR for mod. I think resistance is too low... though for vdroop you can usually take it down to like ~2k ..so im a bit confused as well.

**You look up the ADP datasheet to make sure vdroop is correct?

**You try vmod first.. ?


----------



## cold.nut

yeah i verified the mod point ADP3180. it should work fine.. i haven't tried vCore or vMemory yet. that loud squeal really shook me up. i don't want to lose my P4C800-E that quick







. i'm just going to give it a bit before i give her another go.

should i try tuning a 100k VR to 100k and soldering it on the point?


----------



## CL3P20

Yeah.. i would start with the higher resistance, just to see if you get the same result. *I have the same mobo.. can look into the mod this weekend and see what Im getting on mine in comparison.


----------



## cold.nut

sounds great! keep me posted man. meanwhile i am going to do vCore and vDimm.

thanks


----------



## CL3P20

looks like vdroop mod is done off of CSCOMP pin18... can you verify the resistance at the pin is the same as the point you were modding?

*As well.. you may consider adding some resistance to RT pin13 to increase current supply, and lowering resistance on ILIM pin15 to lower the OCP limit [default 60A]

the defaults are:

OCP- 60A = lower ILIM to raise limit

Rt Switching freq- 267khz = raise RT to lower phase response and increase current potential


----------



## cold.nut

vDROOP mod was on the wrong end of the resistor. fixed







!

what VR should i use for ILIMIT & RT?


----------



## CL3P20

For ILIM/OCP mod - just use standard formula of [20x original resistance] for VR.. you just want to lower stock value 20-50%

For RT.. you want to increase resistance... removing the resistor and replacing with a VR would be 1x way to complete the mod. You would use the same formula to calculate VR size, once the resistor in question was removed, so you could measure resistance on the RT pin without it inline.


----------



## cold.nut

sweet! i will have to do that today. now as far as vdroop mod goes, i didn't see any performance gain in soldering the VR on. i have the VR set to 24k ohms and the overall resistance on pin 18 is 23k ohms. stock was 98.4k ohms.


----------



## kikicoco1334

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> First of all, which version board do you have? There are differences between the versions (don't ask me what they are as I only have a NF7-M).
> Second, all the mod info should be here: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?47015-Searching-NF7(-s)-v2.0-Vdimm-to-3-3V-Rail-mod
> Just ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Took a look through my gpu box and saw a couple that could probably use it.


thank you so much, well i do have the right board and everything but just not sure why it booted once and now it's not and if i remove the mod it'll boot right now


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cold.nut*
> 
> sweet! i will have to do that today. now as far as vdroop mod goes, i didn't see any performance gain in soldering the VR on. i have the VR set to 24k ohms and the overall resistance on pin 18 is 23k ohms. stock was 98.4k ohms.


Now.. just to be clear.. you mean you see no difference in the amount of voltage droop from idle to load... or you still see the same amount of droop between set vcore and actual?

**The mod should correct the first instance.. not always the 2nd.

-Have you tried going lower with resistance? I remember vdroop on P5B got down into single digit's... just wondered if you tried.


----------



## cold.nut

haven't tried taking it that low. i will try today. but yeah the gap between load and idle was changing very rapidly and it was still the same values as before. the vdroop between set voltage and actual voltage is quite substantial and the mod didn't help with that at all. i'm just looking to solve the load and idle difference.

thanks man


----------



## CL3P20

*If vdroop has no affect.. Piggybacking the inductors and/or replacing the input caps may be the only way to increase the supply that much.... Im still swamped with work at the moment, or would poke into this more with my board. Hoping for some free time soon.


----------



## cdoublejj

all though old it idnd't see it on the list, this was my first VM,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216105/p4p800-v1-sucess

and some info

http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,7997434~root=ocusa~mode=flat

Also glad to see you guys tweaking the 4890 i have to xfx hd4850s almost the exact or even the exact same model how ever one allows sapphire trixx to go up to 1.3v vcore and the other has no vcore control what so ever i believe this to be the card/s

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150351&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=4003003&SID=114covovbgptf

i'd like to stick a vr on there how ever no one ever really mentions how many volts you get with VR, versus pencil mod which gets you about 1.3 volts.

also my mother board supports sli/cfx how ever not being a top end board the third slot always does 4x (16/16/4) at least it doesn't throttle the first 2 slots, how ever could i have say a 4870/4890 in the third slot and still gain some more performance or would it just drag every thing down?


----------



## ARandomOWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> i'd like to stick a vr on there how ever no one ever really mentions how many volts you get with VR, versus pencil mod which gets you about 1.3 volts.


With a VR in parallel with the stock fb resistor, the new output voltage is essentially unlimited for our use. Let's say that there is more voltage available than necessary (over 2V is usually possible).


----------



## cdoublejj

so how is that done the less resistance the higher the vcore? Can I run 3.5 and 3.4 i don't want a lot i won't be dicing it will be for ever day use.


----------



## greed

Less resistance: basically you're altering the feedback signal to the controller. If you fool the feedback (FB), the controller will think its not outputting enough voltage. Hence tweaking the resistance of the feedback line increases the output of the vrm for that circuit.


----------



## cold.nut

at 1.60v in BIOS with vdroop mod my P4C800-E idles at 1.68v. that to me is normal. it is overvolting some. during load though it is rock solid at 1.60v ~ 1.61v. however if i give the voltage in the BIOS a bump to 1.625v then idle is .005v off which is wicked awesome, but the load is .07v ~ .08v off.

OCP, OVP? I have never ran into OCP or OVP yet. maybe some explaining could help me in the future.


----------



## CL3P20

I have been messing with 478skt circuitry.. i think the mofets are too slow, Im looking into Switching Frequency mod to increase output rate and see if that positively affects droop. So far, I have replaced 6-8x input caps, added output caps and inductors... NOTHING has improved droop so far from what you have it dialed to now... still looking though.


----------



## wumpus

"custom" volt mod for 4850


----------



## azorien

gigabyte HD 6670 vgpu mod


----------



## azorien

Here some GIGABYTE HD 6670 voltmod


----------



## ARandomOWL

A short noobs guide to measuring resistor values written by myself.

http://www.benchtec.co.uk/forums/threads/8399-How-to-correctly-measure-resistor-values


----------



## madness777

Fixing a GTX570. It was working but only at 600/1200/1600 (stock 742/1484/1900), if it was stock there would be huge artifacts and it would crash a lot. Got it from 2nd hand. So here goes the process.








It was flashed to 600/1200/1600


Searching for them.


Found, fixed.


Just 2 caps. This was a mini fix for it. There was little gain in stable mem clocks, not even close to stock 1900MHz.

Then found this:

They were indeed a CAP and a resistor. But I didn't know the value of it and neither did the internet. Without the resistor on, the spots were measured 336OHM.

With help from CL3P20 We figured the value of that resistor will be ~48OHM, and then I did this.


The resistance on that VR was 47.3OHM and I could clock the card back to 1900MHz Mem, and even 2000MHz

Sadly I didn't have fun with it and try to lower the resistance even more to see if it allows even more mem clocks. =] I hear "super memory modding" coming! (CL3P20s idea!)

Final result:


This resistor is 41OHM



Then I flashed it back to its original state and did extensive testing. It's 100% stable and working, even at 800/1600/2000 with +0.012v (1.025v) on core.

I need to thank CL3P20 for the help!

Sorry for the long post, here's a potato!








EDIT: had to fix all my pictures cuz they weren't working!


----------



## PizzaMan

Awesome work


----------



## madness777

vPLL For MSI GTX570TFIII just confirmed.


----------



## CL3P20

Full mods for GPU core of MSI 5770 Hawk



5770_hawk_GPUv.jpeg 158k .jpeg file


----------



## just_nuke_em

Vcore mod for 55nm 260GTX Twin Frozr (not lightning)

Vrm controller: ON Semiconductor ADP4100
Figure 2. FB connected direct to Vsense through 1.21k resister (other resistor are for filters). FB to ground measured 1.8k ohms. Used 50k ohm vr since I didn't have anything smaller that would work. This gave a .03v increase in idle vcore.

Mod point is a nice solder ball just to the right of FB. There is another one if you continue to the right, but this was was less surrounded. Connect other side of vr to ground point. There are a few caps with a connection to ground nearby.





Vmem mod.

Vrm controller: uP6161
From the "Typical application circuit" picture, Vout is sent through a resistor divider to FB pin 4. A simple vr to ground will do the job. Measured ~700ohms. Used a 10k ohm vr.

It's a SOP-14 package, so with a steady hand, you can mod direct to pin 4. I used a nearby cap for the gnd point.



Results:

2.3ish volts on the mem made it run 1300+ http://hwbot.org/submission/2303477_

After 1.25v on the core, OCP started to kick in. This did allow the core to run at 850 or so. OCP mod to follow.


----------



## PizzaMan

Finally got the OP undated with all the submissions from the last 8 or so months. Sorry it took so long, but it's done









Don't have time to search thru all the V'mod threads for additional info, so if you have a confirmed mod you would like to share, please post them and I'll get them added.

Thanks once again for all the help


----------



## DOM.

Thanks for the update









I have a few older cards I need to mod but haven't had time maybe soon


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I modded my reference EVGA 275 that I purchased last week. I'll update this thread with actual photos when I get home.

Mods performed:

vGPU
vMem
OCP
Read Points



Spoiler: GPU Controller: ADP4100





ADP4100.pdf 266k .pdf file



Stock resistance is 2.9kΩ. 2900 x 20 = 58000 ≈ 50KΩ.
Connect a 50KΩ VR between FB (PIN 18) and GND.

(Click for larger image)



Spoiler: Mem Controller: uP6161





uP6161.pdf 340k .pdf file



Stock resistance is 700Ω. 700 x 20 = 14000 ≈ 20kΩ.
Connect a 20kΩ VR between FB (PIN 4) and GND (PIN 12 or any GND).

(Click for larger image)

*Read points:*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I was having issues with the memory mod last night. The card wouldn't boot with the mod on it. I took off the mod and everything worked perfectly. I tried the mod again and it still failed to boot. The VR is tuned to the stock resistance so it should be no different than not having the mod on.

You guys have any idea?


----------



## CL3P20

for giggles.. trace FB to its resistor and attempt to scale voltage while the GPU is powered using pencil mod.. if this works, shut down and double check resistance levels before re-attaching VR.

You may want to use different ground just for GP too.. Looks fine though

*3rd option - new VR ..?


----------



## dendzo

Is there any pencil mod for sapphire hd6670 1gb gddr5? vGpu if is possible...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dendzo*
> 
> Is there any pencil mod for sapphire hd6670 1gb gddr5? vGpu if is possible...


Is this what your card looks like (click for larger)?


Source

Or this?


Source

Note that the PCB may be a different color, but the components should all be in the same places.

EDIT: To save a step, if it is either of those, give me the numbers on the top of the numbered chips below:





On the black card, number 4 is probably the memory controller and number 1 is probably the GPU controller. On the red card, the GPU controller is probably 1 or 3 and the memory controller is probably 2.


----------



## dendzo

Its like red one (blue) and numbers are:
1 - NEXSEM
NX2422
CM1024

2 - FP6329
61121
15310

3 - HB125
17Kg4
A4ZE

4 - EM5103
BDH0606

5 - same as number 4

6 - Pm25LD010
CE1124
HNF-4THG or 6 not sure


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'll check the datasheets for those when I get home... work is kinda busy right now!


----------



## just_nuke_em

Based on where the inductors are (top left and top right), I'd say chip 1 and 2 are the vrm controllers.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you can, take an up close photo of chip 1. I need to be able to see the traces on the PCB.

I googled the chip and found the data sheet. I then looked at the pinout for the chip and found that pin 13 is the FB (feedback) pin. We now need to find if there is a resistor in series with that pin. If there is, shading it with a pencil will allow you to add more voltage. To see if there is a resistor tied to this pin, I need to be able to follow the trace (which means I need a clear photo).

Though the photo I linked is not very clear, it looks like a pencil mod might not be possible :/

A pencil mod for the memory is though. On that chip, FB is pin 6. Pin 6 is tied directly to a resistor. To perform this mod, start at the indent on the chip. This indent denotes pin 1. Go around counterclockwise until you get to pin 6. Follow the trace on this pin to the resistor. Shading that resistor should raise the voltage to the memory.

Vmeasure is probably one of the pads on the backside of the card under the inductors (the large square on the front). Using a DMM, measure the legs of the inductors for a voltage somewhere between 1.25V-2.1V. This should be your memory voltage.


----------



## dendzo

I have a crap digital camera for that stuff,sorry...


----------



## dendzo

So for memory should be R713?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yup... That's the one. Shade it lightly and measure the memory voltage with a DMM.


----------



## dendzo

Thanks for help...If you find a possible pencil mod for GPU let me know.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If you're interested in soldering, I could draw up a regular vmod for you!


----------



## dendzo

Thanks but it looks difficult for me and i'm not expert for soldering


----------



## dendzo

Great news i have fried my 6670!!! Cranked memory to 1.79v and 1300mhz (5200mhz DDR5)!!!!! No big deal it was my backup card,primary is "powercolor hd6870" Sorry for bad english it's not my natural language...Greetings from Serbia...

I still have good old 8800gtx as backup


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dendzo*
> 
> Great news i have fried my 6670!!! Cranked memory to 1.79v and 1300mhz (5200mhz DDR5)!!!!! No big deal it was my backup card,primary is "powercolor hd6870" Sorry for bad english it's not my natural language...Greetings from Serbia...
> I still have good old 8800gtx as backup


haha ouch
poor card, what temp did it get up to


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hmm... I wouldn't think 1.79V is high enough to kill memory. Do you know what the default voltage was?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Hmm... I wouldn't think 1.79V is high enough to kill memory. Do you know what the default voltage was?


That's what I was thinking lol 0.0 measuring wrong point or shaded to much? Lol


----------



## DOM.

So anyone wanna mod my cards









I've got a few cards that I wanna mod but been so long since I done one

but my biggest worry is my 1 yr old she's always in my business lol

Do the caps help get higher clocks or are they to make the card nor stable ?


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> So anyone wanna mod my cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few cards that I wanna mod but been so long since I done one
> but my biggest worry is my 1 yr old she's always in my business lol
> Do the caps help get higher clocks or are they to make the card nor stable ?


theirs a few people here that do lol ( think CL3P20 use to ? )

from what i know.
caps will make it more stable at higher clocks. giving it better flow ?
or something like that haha, will wait till smarter peoples arrive


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> So anyone wanna mod my cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a few cards that I wanna mod but been so long since I done one
> but my biggest worry is my 1 yr old she's always in my business lol
> Do the caps help get higher clocks or are they to make the card nor stable ?


Hey Dom, I just quit my job. So I'm interested in taking on some mod jobs, as I have some extra time on my hands again. Send me a PM with your VGA details and we can work something out.

Cap mods are more of a finesse mod to the card. They can help, but it really depends on the card in question, as to how much it actually helps. A lot of times it might just mean squeezing 25-50Mhz extra, but depending on where you are with the OC, that might be what you need to get that extra placement out of your score. With some cards it can help with power delivery to the GPU or memory, and with others, having extra caps doesn't really offer more power, but serve to smooth the power ripple or noise from the voltage being delivered to the component.


----------



## madness777

You can do inductor mod as well if the card has weak power delivery! It will help with noise and heat I can mod too =]


----------



## runeazn

is it possible to voltmod a laptop?


----------



## CL3P20

sometimes yes.. but not always wise. The circuitry is weak as it is.. start adding strain to it, and things can go 'poof'

Are you already at a voltage limit with your OC?


----------



## CL3P20

New one for the list... still in the works of verifying.. but looks promising soo far









**Gigabyte Z77-N Wifi - ITX mobo

vcore mod =

ISL95836_Datasheet_FN7835.pdf 2,082k .pdf file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1316594/gigabyte-z77n-wifi-h77n-wifi-no-voltage-control/0_40#post_18403846


----------



## exploiteddna

*GTX 680 Lightning vGPU Mod*


I used a 500ohm VR but a 100ohm VR would actually be a little better

\
completed


completed. close-up of mod point _(right-click picture --> view image for full size)_


----------



## chris89

I've got a MCP67M-A2 (7150M) and I've been playing around with it a lot got a vga bios mod on it for 0.86v in 2d from 1.1v and 555Mhz from 425Mhz in 3d and it's limited to 1.2v since anything beyond 1.2v doesn't yield any more overclock. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out which chip will increase the 3d voltage above 1.2v right? I pencil modded my 4850 and it's stable at 800Mhz from 700Mhz so I figured it's not hard just gotta know which one to mod.

Thanks


----------



## SwishaMane

I want to chime in about the 8800gtx vMod... It is possible to vmod an 8800 series GPU via BIOS. Follow *Phanbuey's Bios Table Mod Guide* instructions in this gtx 260 BIOS vmod guide, halfway down the page...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66296

Its as simple as that, really. Stock is 1.3, no need to possibly ruin your card.



*UPDATE: This technique doesn't actually work. It just changes the cards reported voltage, not the physicial voltage... Learning experience







*


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> I want to chime in about the 8800gtx vMod... It is possible to vmod an 8800 series GPU via BIOS. Follow *Phanbuey's Bios Table Mod Guide* instructions in this gtx 260 BIOS vmod guide, halfway down the page...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66296
> 
> Its as simple as that, really. Stock is 1.3, no need to possibly ruin your card.


from phanbueys guide
A quick guide to show how to use NiBiToR to adjust voltages using the voltage register function...

Requirements: GT200 with Voltera voltage regulators (all 65nm).

you should have stopped reading there 8800gtx uses primarion controller not volterra so you cant set voltages with software, no matter what.


----------



## SwishaMane

Weird, because my 8800gtx is flashed at 1.4v, as noted in picture, and actually at 1.49 right now. I havent physically measured the vGPU with a multi meter yet, but my stable OC went up a complete multiplier over stock voltage. 1.3vGPU is 648 core stable, 1.4vGPU gave me 675 core stable... So yes, as of now, my 8800gtx IS over volted via the BIOS... I just have to confirm by physically measuring it.

AND I know the guide is for G200 cores, I've got a gtx 260 C216 on the way for my 939 rig... I was curious, and followed the guide for my 8800, and it has worked... Dont care about any technicalities that may say otherwise unless the reported voltage is actually different the the physical voltage. Ill have to check.

EDIT: Ok, after taking my multi meter to the cards test points, i can confirm that my voltage is still stock, at 1.28vCore, so this technique I outline only changes the reported voltage.

Don't burn me at the stake for my learning experience...









Trying to understand why my max stable OC changed from 648 to 675 if the voltage doesnt actually change... ??


----------



## PizzaMan

Flash gtx with an Ultra bios for 1.35v


----------



## Pawelr98

I have 2 agp cards laying around. Anyone knows how to volt mod these ? I have no experience voltmoding. If thats possible show me how to connect adjustable resitor to control Vcore manually .
Radeon 9550 RV350 Reference Pcb Elixir MEM



Geforce Fx 5500 256mb




If you need names of circuits then just Pm or post here.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Flash gtx with an Ultra bios for 1.35v


I would if I can guarantee the BIOS will work .Ive had two 8800gtx, same make and model,w ith different RAM, one Inyx or some crap, and the one I have is Samsung. How could I ensure compatibility?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> I would if I can guarantee the BIOS will work .Ive had two 8800gtx, same make and model,w ith different RAM, one Inyx or some crap, and the one I have is Samsung. How could I ensure compatibility?


So long as you have a mobo with two PCIe slots and a second GPU, you can always flash it back.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> So long as you have a mobo with two PCIe slots and a second GPU, you can always flash it back.


I found the right Ultra BIOS, and it flashed successfully, the voltage as before is reporting 1.35, but the hardware is still 1.285, or 1.3 rounded... I'll have to hard mod plain and simple. Any benefit of the ultra bios over the stock bios for my gtx? Or should I just flash it back to its stock, with modded OC clocks. Stock is 576, and my card is perfect at 648 on 1.3.

I dont have second pci-e or card, but I can blind flash if it fails...


----------



## PizzaMan

No benefit other then voltage..... If you're submitting on HWbot, the GTX is worth more points.


----------



## SwishaMane

Nah, I don't do hwbot.... YET! And the BIOS doesn't change the voltage, just the reported voltage by hardware monitors. Id have to hard mod, but I have a gtx 260 C216 coming for this here s939 setup, so Im not even gonna bother vmodding the 8800,a nd get this 260 ready.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I'm trying to Vmod a 650 Ti. Another member, FXVIZI, is trying to do the same thing. Here's his thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1350960/help-me-vmod-a-gtx-650ti
To fast forward a bit I mapped out most of the pins on the core controller. I've searched for a datasheet for the chip but I cannot find one has numbers that match with what is on this chip.

His chip has *08 EH V0K*
Mine has *08 MJ E0F*

Here's what I have traced out so far. Ignore the red square.
So far I have tried pencil modding the 3.193K, 15.45K, 8.74K pins without any success. One of those could still be the right pin though.


----------



## Mikecdm

Here are confirmed working mods for galaxy gts 250 i did yesterday. I used 50k for vgpu since thats what i had on hand.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Isn't that gts250 similar to an 8800gt?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Isn't that gts250 similar to an 8800gt?


It could be, but this is a non-reference gts250. It could be possible that galaxy used a similar pcb for other g92 cards. I found this myself by looking up the data sheet and probing around. The pics I borrowed from Techpowerup and I just edited them to show the mods.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Interesting, I'm not that familiar with non ref cards from that gen...I'll be posting some 7600gt results soon.


----------



## felix

Hello people,

I recenlty gathered some old parts that were stored and unused to make another pc for home.

Amongst them is a Sapphire Radeon HD3870 512 DDR4, the one with the single cooler and the blue pcb.

The card is this one :



In its box i also found some spare capacitors , same as the ones that the card has, solid and same uF's.

I also found a schematic that i had done for both the vGPU and vMem mod.

The card will be wearing a Koolance Waterblock in a case with a decent airflow.

I have 2 questions, though :

1) Can i add the spare capacitors in the free spots in order to enhance the vMods and of course clocks and stability ?



2)Is there any need to replace the Caps circled red with better, solid capacitors or even larger capacity ?
I believe these are for the DDR4 supply, but i've read around that they're temperature sensitive. So, before installing everything maybe i should change replace them, just for backup ?



These are Nippon Chemi-Con KZJ 6.3V 1500uF and i've found some Sanyo SEPC 6.3V 1500uF OSCON caps and some Nichicon Solid 6.3V 1800uF Low ESR.

I appreciate any help.

Thanx


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> 1) Can i add the spare capacitors in the free spots in order to enhance the vMods and of course clocks and stability ?
> 
> 2)Is there any need to replace the Caps circled red with better, solid capacitors or even larger capacity ?
> I believe these are for the DDR4 supply, but i've read around that they're temperature sensitive. So, before installing everything maybe i should change replace them, just for backup ?
> 
> These are Nippon Chemi-Con KZJ 6.3V 1500uF and i've found some Sanyo SEPC 6.3V 1500uF OSCON caps and some Nichicon Solid 6.3V 1800uF Low ESR.
> 
> I appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanx


1) It's pretty hard to know for sure from the small pics, but from the looks of it for sure you could try. Make sure the polarity is correct when installing it. The two near PCIe power connector is highly likely to be 12V so don't ever try using caps rated at 6.3V over there, and possibly bottom right below the heatsink too I bet is 12V from my experience modding several cards; everything to the right of inductor = PCIe voltage while to the left of the inductor (closer to GPU) runs at GPU voltage.

2) I don't think replacing caps for memory will do much difference, but as always you could always try for sure.

It would be wise to use 105C rated caps on all the mods area since those are high temperature area on the card. On electrolyctic caps it should wrote on the cap itself.


----------



## felix

Thank you for your fast reply!

1) Yes , you're correct all the free spots near the pci-e are 16V rated (330uF) and i can remember using my DMM to also check the voltage at 12V. The smaller ones left of the inductors are 6.3V (820uF) rated.

The replacements are exaclty the same brand, series and model :



2) I didn't think that either, but i read about KZJ's that they can't stand heat much, so i though about replacing them with something better, even at the same uF's.

Both of the alternarives are Ultra Low ESR (lower than the originals) and 105C of course.

I'm waiting for a friend to find me some of these near me, if not i'll have to wait to get them from digikey or farnell.

As i was looking for other mods for this card (difficult to locate alive pic links, such an old card) , i had a thought to look up for my inductors, these are MagicTec APL1108P R60 (pair) and 2R0 (single for mem).

I know this would make a difference only for extreme voltages and LN2 or single-stage benching, not for watercooling , am i right ?


----------



## nX3NTY

I see you did your homework, it's a good idea when you know the caps tend to fail at high temps before it actually happen








You can use higher capacitance without problems though. Buying ultra low ESR caps were good too.

I used to mod graphics card with crazy amounts of capacitance (over 10,000uF) over stock value, it did improve overclocks on core but only by about 20-30MHz without voltmods. The card I usually buy is crappy ones with subpar power phases though. I did the inductor mods before as well, as far as I could see the overclockability without voltmodding is nil, so yes I guess it only be necessary to do so if you have exotic cooling looking to eek out every single ounce of speed the card could produce.


----------



## felix

I'm having hard time to locate a store that has good inductors with the specs i would like. MagicTec, Trio, Yageo chokes cannot be found in local stores in Greece, as far as i have searched. R68,R70 or R80 for the R60 ones and 2R2 or 2R4 for the 2R0 one. So far nothing found.

Ebay is the way or the stores i aforementioned, but the shipping cost would be more than the actual card's cost....

If i won't find bigger than 1500uF for the mem capacitors i may get the OSCON ones, they're far better than the KZJ's. I hope in a week or so, i have all the parts needed to get done with the system.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Have you tried looking on DigiKey? http://www.digikey.com/

I purchase most small parts from them. What I normally do is write down a list of parts I need and when the list is big enough I'll order everything at once to save on shipping.


----------



## felix

Digikey and farnell are the first two i checked...shipping is 18€ at digikey and i could not find a match for the inductors, but i found a matching capacitor for the mem ones.


----------



## felix

Halfway of the vmod and cap mod...still waiting for the mem capacitors to arrive....

2 caps added and the vgpu wire waiting for the trimmer to be added....



so far i'm using the mod wire for vgpu measuring, but there is a difference between that point and the vgpu capacitor leg >>>>> 1.349V on FB vs 1.381V on Cap Leg...


----------



## felix

Ready to test on air, before i drain my loop to add the card with the koolance block :



Marked with red the caps i added and the two purple marked caps that replaced the Nichicon KZJ's.



I did not add a cap to the lowest position (marked orange) , cause the v-reg side of the block interferes a bit and i don't want to mess with modding the block and waiting to get it back from the nickel coating shop.

So, i'm almost done...will be back with numbers...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You can always add the cap at an angle. The legs don't need to go through the board.


----------



## felix

Yeap, that would be the solution, although i would like to keep the looks stock, or close to stock.


----------



## Capwn

Just need to get some juice now, This mod aint the prettiest, but it works , Better than when it was modded the first time by a drunken hand who shall remain nameless







..



This card is my pride and joy oddly enough


----------



## Capwn

I have a card to add to the OP..
XFX 8600 GT 512 mb DDR2 ( sadly my memory sucks so far, so I doubt I will even bother modding the core )

I found this PCB modded elsewhere on the interwebz, but those mods the card was using a different controller. This card uses the same controller for both memory and core..
Here is the data sheet for it.. mfg. Intersil
Markings on the top read
69
45CAZ
B730SV
Stock resistance from fb to ground for the memory was .658 ( x20 = 13.16 , = 20k VR required (VERIFIED WORKING ) )
Stock resistance from fb to ground for core is .640 ( x20 = 12.8, = 20k VR required (Untested) )
I would like someone else to verify I have identified the correct chip to be the core controller ( I have in marked in the photo..
The only reason I will mod the core will be to verify it works.. Again the memory on this card sucks so no golds for her







.. Also I would have cleaned all the mods up had the memory testing not ended so terribly.. lol


----------



## PizzaMan

BUMP!!

Hello Voltage benders!

Added a couple things. I'm back and getting back in the game!!

Updated datasheet folder link. Last upload link had expired. Also added Rbby258's Afterburner unlocking thread.


----------



## hollohenrik

Hello! Please help me, i have Gigabyte Radeon HD4650, how to vmod GPU and RAM? Two type chip on it: uP6101 and uP7706 How to VMod? Thank you and sorry my bad English..


----------



## PizzaMan

Pin 6 on the up6101 and pin 7 on the up7706.

Both controllers are pretty basic voltmods. Find the original resistance for FB to ground. Use a potentiometer 20 times the resistance and solder it in series to ground to FB.

Here is an awesome guide with detailed instructions for completing a mod.
http://www.overclock.net/t/391307/how-to-vmod-your-8800-gs-gt-gts-9600-gs-gso-gt/0_40#post4624879


----------



## and313

ok so i never soldered anything always had the luck of having a pretty good soc. but lately i want it to push further just for the fun to see where the limit is. i have a gigabyte gtx 260 oc core 216 (gv-n26oc-986h rev:1.0) and i was wondering if someone can verify that this is what i should do. tnx

what i should do:
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=70ie8p&s=6#.Uzz1HFddCO4

btw if this is it what is that cable doing there?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *and313*
> 
> ok so i never soldered anything always had the luck of having a pretty good soc. but lately i want it to push further just for the fun to see where the limit is. i have a gigabyte gtx 260 oc core 216 (gv-n26oc-986h rev:1.0) and i was wondering if someone can verify that this is what i should do. tnx
> 
> what i should do:
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=70ie8p&s=6#.Uzz1HFddCO4
> 
> btw if this is it what is that cable doing there?


#1, does the image match your card?

#2, there are not any instructions with the A, B and C for the picture.

#3, the wire is likely a ground point or might be a vcore measurement. don't have the datasheet handy at the moment.


----------



## and313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> #1, does the image match your card?
> 
> #2, there are not any instructions with the A, B and C for the picture.
> 
> #3, the wire is likely a ground point or might be a vcore measurement. don't have the datasheet handy at the moment.


i cant find such a chip anywhere on the back side of the card... so i guess i have to take down the cooler right?


----------



## PizzaMan

Yes, take the cool off and look.


----------



## hollohenrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Pin 6 on the up6101 and pin 7 on the up7706.
> 
> Both controllers are pretty basic voltmods. Find the original resistance for FB to ground. Use a potentiometer 20 times the resistance and solder it in series to ground to FB.
> 
> Here is an awesome guide with detailed instructions for completing a mod.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/391307/how-to-vmod-your-8800-gs-gt-gts-9600-gs-gso-gt/0_40#post4624879


Ok, and how to pencil mod?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hollohenrik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Pin 6 on the up6101 and pin 7 on the up7706.
> 
> Both controllers are pretty basic voltmods. Find the original resistance for FB to ground. Use a potentiometer 20 times the resistance and solder it in series to ground to FB.
> 
> Here is an awesome guide with detailed instructions for completing a mod.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/391307/how-to-vmod-your-8800-gs-gt-gts-9600-gs-gso-gt/0_40#post4624879
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, and how to pencil mod?
Click to expand...

1. measure original resistance

2. shade resistor for mod with pencil..

3. measure new resistance

4. ...so long as your value from #3 is within reason.. you can now power it up and check for voltage!

*measuring for resistance with the device powered on = a good way to blow things up


----------



## itokverygood

Just picked up a pair of EVGA 7600 GT's and this thread popped up in my vmod search.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itokverygood*
> 
> Just picked up a pair of EVGA 7600 GT's and this thread popped up in my vmod search.


I just picked up a BFG 7900GT OC recently. Made me think of this thread too. Too bad its not worth the time or money to vMod. Just a good backup video card to do system tests / repair.


----------



## BOMBCAT88

Hi guys i need help with hd 4870 gainward, it has the same palit pcb

I saw the vmod to do but i don't know what and how do...


----------



## marcchep

Hello guys,
I want to do a voltage mod on the Gainward 9500gt 1Gb DDR2, can anyone help?


----------



## ozyo

any guide for 750ti reference design ?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Here are the 9800 GX2 images that have since been lost:

vGPU:



GPU vMeasure:










vMem:



Mem vMeasure:


----------



## PizzaMan

For this?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's the one!


----------



## mllrkllr88

May as well add my 9800GX2 work in here. I am still working on the OCP/OVP mods but not having much luck. I cant find either the datasheet for VT1165MF or previous examples of someone else's work.

EDIT: Someone found the datasheet for me http://www.rom.by/files/vt1165mfqx.pdf


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> *snip*


looks good..

*something for you


----------



## The Pook

Success! Not pretty but she works. Looks like she won't be setting any records until temps are looked into but she's not dead!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> looks good..
> 
> *something for you


Thanks man, I cant even count the times you have helped me with mods!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Success! Not pretty but she works. Looks like she won't be setting any records until temps are looked into but she's not dead!


NICE! Get it cold and let that card eat some volts.


----------



## The Pook

Thank you sir! OCP and then cooling are the to-dos, 1.422v set desktop droops to 1.303v during benching











She already ate 2.0v+ twice now before insta-shut down since I didn't know you need less turns on the VR the higher you go...










No idea if it actually got the full voltage before OVP kicked in but I'm trying to find a good vDroop mod with proof of it working and coming up empty. Got the card torn apart for better cooling so it'd be a good time for it.

The one listed here looks the most promising but there's 2-3 different mods for OCP floating around on this card...


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Thank you sir! OCP and then cooling are the to-dos, 1.422v set desktop droops to 1.303v during benching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She already ate 2.0v+ twice now before insta-shut down since I didn't know you need less turns on the VR the higher you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea if it actually got the full voltage before OVP kicked in but I'm trying to find a good vDroop mod with proof of it working and coming up empty. Got the card torn apart for better cooling so it'd be a good time for it.
> 
> The one listed here looks the most promising but there's 2-3 different mods for OCP floating around on this card...


There are :

per phase OCP

total OCP

OVP

OCP can be reduced by adding capacitors; 16v for the input phases really helps reduce the droop amount on GPUv output

OVP can be removed by VID mod


----------



## The Pook

thanks but no use now









got two 9800GTX+'s coming for $36 but if I kill these off then I'm gonna put the soldering iron down and find a new hobby









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> 8800GTX is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put new thermal pads on the vRAM/VRMs to try and get temps down and one of the pads on the VRMs shifted when I put the heatsink back on. Booted a little past the BIOS splash page then a pop and burnt smell .... PC won't even power on with the card installed and even with the volt mods removed and all the pads taken off
> 
> graveyard now has a 8800GTS and a 8800GTX, time for another cheap GPU


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ good GPU's ,I have one Ultimate and another one coming ..should be interesting

Edit;8800's are fragile man don't get discouraged,I only killed one component and it was 8800GTS


----------



## coolhandluke41

did the reverse memory voltage mod on my 9800 Ultimate..only gained 20mhz ,20k normal was worst


----------



## CL3P20

Nice work Luke! **Next card - add a 6.3v cap to positions c541, c540, c539 in your photo.. these are the phases for each GPUv output. Helps keep the voltage up and droop down.


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks to you Cl3p







..I have a bunch of caps from my Crack build was wondering if I could use some (will post some picks )..I have doubts this GPU is worth the effort tho

Edit; big one just for lolz


----------



## Mikecdm

I remember on my 9800gtx, voltage was rock solid. It never moved or had any droop. Bad thing is that below -50 they tend to act up.


----------



## The Pook

they need a dusting and I haven't tested 'em yet but they're here!


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> thanks to you Cl3p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I have a bunch of caps from my Crack build was wondering if I could use some (will post some picks )..I have doubts this GPU is worth the effort tho
> 
> Edit; big one just for lolz


I have done a lot of testing with caps on GPU's. In most cases the caps wont really give you much of an increase on air/water, usually less than 5%. However, when you are going subzero and you are past the OCP limits of the card then I found that the caps really help the stability of the card at high clocks. I am now getting into testing different types of caps and I found that low ESR tantalum caps are working the best because they are tuned for high frequency...but they are spendy.

Here is the cap mod I did for the 8800 comp, it gave me 10%+ increase on air/water. I didn't test cold before I capped it, but it was quite stable benching at 1.55v with dice.


I say do it!! Go nuts with the caps, just make sure you connect them from core voltage to ground. Don't try and place caps parallel to tiny signal caps. Make sure every cap you place goes to ground on one side.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> thanks to you Cl3p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I have a bunch of caps from my Crack build was wondering if I could use some (will post some picks )..I have doubts this GPU is worth the effort tho
> 
> Edit; big one just for lolz
> 
> 
> 
> I have done a lot of testing with caps on GPU's. In most cases the caps wont really give you much of an increase on air/water, usually less than 5%. However, when you are going subzero and you are past the OCP limits of the card then I found that the caps really help the stability of the card at high clocks. I am now getting into testing different types of caps and I found that low ESR tantalum caps are working the best because they are tuned for high frequency...but they are spendy.
> 
> Here is the cap mod I did for the 8800 comp, it gave me 10%+ increase on air/water. I didn't test cold before I capped it, but it was quite stable benching at 1.55v with dice.
> 
> 
> I say do it!! Go nuts with the caps, just make sure you connect them from core voltage to ground. Don't try and place caps parallel to tiny signal caps. Make sure every cap you place goes to ground on one side.
Click to expand...

all your mods are awesome looking specially the double pcb one mllrkllr,yes the only reason for my mods is cold but since I'm not 3D guy there for little lost and learning ..was wondering if 9800 scales on cold and if 780/1120 (1.26v)-air is worth messing with ,I have Gtx coming in few days also
Thanks


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ..was wondering if 9800 scales on cold and if 780/1120 (1.26v)-air is worth messing with ,I have Gtx coming in few days also
> Thanks


Thanks!
I say do it...its always nice to get the max OC out of each card you bench. You will likely want some more caps though. I recommend getting low ESR caps as it will decrease the total resistance you add to the circuit. The best caps for the money right now are the Sanyo WG series, you can get them on ebay for very cheap. Here is an example of a nice cap for this purpose: 1000uF 6.3v Sanyo WG LINKAGE

When I was benching my 9800GTX+, I was doing 1.35Vcore with a really good air cooler. Some people frown on that much voltage for air/water but there are several reasons I let it eat the volts. They are super cheap, scale well with volts, and usually dont get warmer than 50-60c benching so i have no issues slaying the card


----------



## The Pook

Mine are running a little toasty but I think they just need a good cleaning









anyone have a hard time getting SLI working with W7 + old GPUs + Z170 chipset? Got it working eventually but had to download an old program (DifferentSLI) that tricks older Crossfire-only mobos into allowing SLI. Just curious if it's 9800GTX+ only issue or a Z170-E mobo issue or what...

if you wanna buy these cards for HWBOT get the 55nm 9800GTX+ and not the 65nm 9800GTX IMO.

Me :
i5 6400 @ 4.45Ghz
2x 9800GTX+ @ 755/1145
3DMark06 = 30715

kawaboy51's:
i7 3770K @ 4.89Ghz
2x 9800GTX @ 778/1161
3DMark06 = 30861

even if I just match his GPU clock I think I'll have 'em beat


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> if you wanna buy these cards for HWBOT get the 55nm 9800GTX+ and not the 65nm 9800GTX IMO.


YES, very good advise. There is even a non-reference version of the 9800GTX+. The EVGA non-reference one was amazing for me, did 900 core on AIR...here Then I sold it to Marc and he did a staggering 945 with water and beat my subs


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> YES, very good advise. There is even a non-reference version of the 9800GTX+. The EVGA non-reference one was amazing for me, did 900 core on AIR...here Then I sold it to Marc and he did a staggering 945 with water and beat my subs


not sure if non-reference and reference are SLI-able but they should... if not hopefully coolhandluke41 got the right one for SLI









AFAIK the non-reference eVGA 9800GTX+ has two 6-pins instead of one so that might help for the extra OC. stock volts in SLI with the EVGA reference cards I get minor artifacts at 800 but am fine at 790 ... 900 is awesome


----------



## coolhandluke41

I thought GTX+ was 65nm


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I thought GTX+ was 65nm


GTX+ is 55nm, GTX is 65nm


----------



## coolhandluke41

ok,I see GTX/GTX+ at the end ..some were saying that 65nm scales with cold in comparison to 55nm which is voltage dependent ...











Edit;I just checked ,only one (GTX+)55nm in top 10 3DMark 03..


----------



## The Pook

I've got no idea about cold scaling or voltage dependencies, but at least on air/water it looks like GTX+ is the way to go.

I don't do much more than chilled water cooling until I build a pot


----------



## coolhandluke41

bottom line is ..luck.. my teammate just picked up Ultimate GT -880/1150 on stock


----------



## The Pook

Ultimate GT? The Asus 9800GT is the only one I know of...

but I'll never be in the top ten with an air cooled i5 anyway









I'd be happy with top 100 on the OCN team tbh







137/3326 at the moment


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeap ,this are rare ,btw I was able to get her to run 820/1110-1.26v last night







..will do some caps once they come in


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## The Pook

I got you beat on memory speeds but you got me beat where it matters on core









nice looking card though. I drooled over those when I built my first rig with a 6800GS


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah she's Hot..my hart breaks when I soldier this GPU


----------



## The Pook

if your heart is too hurt to push it I'll take it and bench it for you


----------



## The Pook

anyone able to point me in the right direction? card isn't reference and I can't find anyone with the same card that's done a volt mod...

would like to at least find some read points for vGPU/vMem but was planning on volt modding if I can find any info

















*edit*

The reference vMod for vGPU read is C639 to ground but in a different location than my card. Same resistor to ground (different layout but still C639) reads 1.254v idle 1.251v load... thought stock was 1.200v but possible this is still the right vGPU read point?

you can see C639 in the last pic I posted, close to the heatsink 2nd bottom right screw and to the left of of the white sticker

*another edit*

for memory I can't find anything matching listed resistors but stabbing random things and C537 reads 2.07v at desktop. am I just an idiot or is that the vMem read point?









still lost at finding the volt mod locatinos tho


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

A nice little guide I wrote up a while ago may help out. And if it doesn't... it's a nice insight into how some of this stuff is figured out:

Give this thread a read:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1567429/volt-mod-for-gigabyte-gtx-750-1gb/


----------



## The Pook

Definitely will give it a read but Mikecdm showed me a thread of you volt modding the same card









http://www.overclock.net/t/1281501/evga-nonreference-9800gtx/0_50

I have no idea what I'm doing other than copy/pasting people's work and that's kinda boring...

thanks for the info


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

lol good find


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Definitely will give it a read but Mikecdm showed me a thread of you volt modding the same card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1281501/evga-nonreference-9800gtx/0_50
> 
> I have no idea what I'm doing other than copy/pasting people's work and that's kinda boring...
> 
> thanks for the info


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Gotta keep that acetone from splashing everywhere!


----------



## The Pook

The custom cardboard splash guard on the CPU looks professional but the GPU's must be a prototype









I get 646ohms between the leg I'm supposed to solder for the vMem mod and ground stock. Is that the value I use to plug into the calculator in the OP or do I measure another point for resistance?

Just wondering how to pick a VR, 20K seems like a better choice than 15K but most guides (like in the OP) say to use 15K..


----------



## coolhandluke41

got my GTX today ..what a mess spend an hour cleaning but she looks like new now , 802/1200 stock ,time to get the iron out


----------



## The Pook

Interested to see how yours responds to voltage









do you know your stock voltages after vdroop?



Worse temps









New goop and cleaned out my heatsinks today too but stock shroud is going back on


----------



## coolhandluke41

nope ,..I'm having hard time finding read points for Mem and Gpu ,I figured I will post fresh new picks ..maybe someone can point em out ,PCB is little different from +
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Interested to see how yours responds to voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know your stock voltages after vdroop?


figured might as well provide this pick since I couldn't find one for read points
GeForce 9800 GTX
1.205 idle../AB unlocked


----------



## Mikecdm

iirc, the original reference 9800gtx, that thing has no droop. Vgpu is rock solid and doesn't move. It was however, like 4 years ago that I benched that card.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ,it was pretty solid ...I couldn't see any,once I install Led's it will be easier to monitor ...almost done with the first stage


----------



## Mikecdm

leds are cool, but the dmm is just so easy.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> leds are cool, but the dmm is just so easy.


easy ...when you half blind benching on Impact add 2 pots ,etc it can get annoying fast ,anyway got that one done..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I have a question ..,I did this "preliminary" vDD_mod and it seems like I can't adjust mem voltage ,em I missing something or this is the way it should be ?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have a question ..,I did this "preliminary" vDD_mod and it seems like I can't adjust mem voltage ,em I missing something or this is the way it should be ?


Looking good man! How did you secure the voltage displays? hot glue?

What found for this card is that you want to take the measurement directly from the memory inductor. There are two memory phases (if your card is like mine) and they are both independently adjustable via FB1 and FB2 pins on the memory PWM part. If you move your read point to one of the inductors on the front you will see that your mod does indeed work. You will want to do the mod for each memory phase, VMDDC and VMDDQ.

So now you have 2 voltage displays and 3 voltages to display... What you want to do about that is get a SPDT switch and put the voltage display as the common with your VMDDC and VMDDQ read points on either side of the switch. That way you can easily switch between the two memory voltages and you don't need a third display. Here is an example of an HD4870 I did with the same memory mod configuration, I used a little jumper and pins instead of a switch but it works the same.


----------



## Mikecdm

Well, there is something missing. My card has 3 mods done to it. I can't read what the vr say, but on the voltage measure thingy, one says vdd, vddq and vgpu. Both the vdd are near the same controller, but there is a glob of LET covering it and I can't tell where they go. I also don't remember much about using this card.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=77868&d=1209908238


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm getting lost here ,not sure if I located the read point for memory correctly or if I'm missing something ,the thread on XS is describing the problem I'm having but as usual 50% of links is missing ,I only did the vDD mod so should I do vDDQ now and where to get the measure points ?..picture shows inside of PCB ,here are three picks that might be helpful


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?182767-9800GTX-voltmod-thread










@mllrkllr88..yes ,first I hot glued the displays then glue them to PCB 

EDIT; on the side note ,after vDD 20k mod my mem reading is exactly the same as before 2.110v


----------



## mllrkllr88

Yea that looks like what I did. I took the memory read directly from the memory phase inductor instead of a random memory cap like I typically do. You should be good to go once you have the memory read point corresponding to VMDDC and VMDDQ.

So you are taking your memory read from the inductor, as in the last picture you posted right? Too bad I sold my card but I may have some pictures floating around.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes Sir (inductor) ,I tested for few minutes last night and was running 1260..will test again in few min see where I'm at

EDIT; I maxed it @1280 mem ,did 1 1/2 turn on the pot and couldn't go above ..thinking about installing vDDQ pot just to see if it will make a difference


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Where did you get those little voltage displays and how accurate are they? I need one for my motherboard to properly see how much vdroop I have.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Where did you get those little voltage displays and how accurate are they? I need one for my motherboard to properly see how much vdroop I have.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=5+Pcs+Mini+DC+0-32V+3-Digital+Display+Green+LED+Voltage+Voltmeter+Panel&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X5+Pcs+Mini+DC+0-32V+3-Digital+Display++LED+Voltage+Voltmeter+Panel.TRS0&_nkw=5+Pcs+Mini+DC+0-32V+3-Digital+Display++LED+Voltage+Voltmeter+Panel&_sacat=0


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Where did you get those little voltage displays and how accurate are they? I need one for my motherboard to properly see how much vdroop I have.


I get mine on ebay from China: EBAY LINK

As for accuracy, once they are adjusted with the little pot on the back they are every bit as accurate as my Fluke 177


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Thanks. Ordering the 5 pcs since it's a bit cheaper and faster to ship.


----------



## coolhandluke41

getting there ..


Thank you Mikecdm and mllrkllr88


----------



## CL3P20

VDD = memory voltage

VDDq = 'driving' voltage

VDDq may help memory OC with a small increase, but typically does not scale. *2 -> 2.15v etc. While more never helped me on any G92 variant.. more 'juice' helps with cold issues on the memory.. so if they can handle 2.2vddq and you can then bench another -20 .. its worth. 

*also - 65nm are higher leakage.. this why they scaled better then 55nm.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> VDD = memory voltage
> VDDq = 'driving' voltage
> 
> VDDq may help memory OC with a small increase, but typically does not scale. *2 -> 2.15v etc. While more never helped me on any G92 variant.. more 'juice' helps with cold issues on the memory.. so if they can handle 2.2vddq and you can then bench another -20 .. its worth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *also - 65nm are higher leakage.. this why they scaled better then 55nm.


this was driving me crazy ..I thought my readouts were improperly connected ,now they are connected to the front but still can't see them rising when I turn the pot ..it seems like the pots are working tho since I was able to hit 1.200 on mem and cranking up VDD pot makes things worse -only VDDq,thanks for pointing this out


----------



## DR4G00N

Modded my GTX 285, it's certainly not pretty but it works which is good enough for me.








Went from 690MHz @ 1.18V to 740MHz @ 1.25V


----------



## mllrkllr88

@DR4G00N Nice work man!


----------



## coolhandluke41

looking good DR4G00N..nice RAMs


----------



## DR4G00N

Thanks guys, the card doesn't want to do much more on stock air though, bumping the voltage to 1.3v only got it to 750MHz.


----------



## CL3P20

your fighting temps.. keep the voltage there and give it -60c or worse.. youll feel much better!


----------



## coolhandluke41

*


----------



## DR4G00N

Does anyone have a working softmod for the reference 480 to allow 1.3V+? I've tried the hardmod in the op but it didn't seem to do anything.
With chilled water @ 1.213V it's tops out @ 980/1960/1125 and I just want to get to 1GHz core with it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Is it a reference 480? I thought all you needed was unlocked afterburner for that. Am I remembering incorrectly?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Is it a reference 480? I thought all you needed was unlocked afterburner for that. Am I remembering incorrectly?


Yes, it's a reference card with the cold slow fix bios and firmware ocp disable mod.

By unlocked afterburner do you mean Afterburner Extreme? I found a 1.6.0.X Beta 6 installer a bit ago and I'm about to try it.

Edit: Okay nvm, that did the trick, slider allows up to 1.5V now.








Just need to wait for the varnish clear coat to dry now before I go and run it chilled again.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Glad to hear it! Good luck


----------



## coolhandluke41

5770..need some caps..1020/[email protected] ,Thanks CL3P20


----------



## mllrkllr88

I am having some trouble figuring out the DDR vmod for this A8N32-SLI Deluxe. There may have been some info at one point but its not available and I am not having any luck figuring it out. The board can only deliver 3.2Vdmm and I need MOAR so I thought I would post here and see if anyone can help...

I think the controller ic is ICS 9P932, but im not sure about this.


----------



## CL3P20

Can you close up of the area just below the DIMM slots? I see 2 phases there.. one is likely for SB. **Also probe the mosfets and caps in this area and sniff for vDIMM 

@ Luke - marked up another pic for you on the 5770:

yellow = GPUv

orange = vmem

red = vddci

blue = bridge contact

purple = add caps


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Can you close up of the area just below the DIMM slots? I see 2 phases there.. one is likely for SB. **Also probe the mosfets and caps in this area and sniff for vDIMM


Good call dude... found the PWM part right where you said and the datasheet is readily available, once again thank you!

I never expected to see a PWM controller in a SOP8 package, I always look for larger IC's


----------



## mllrkllr88

I just got a new GTX285 Matrix, I have been looking for this card for a while now and im stoked. Unfortunately I still need to figure out OCP, the IMAX2 trace goes directly to a via from the PWM pin so its going to be tricky figuring out where it goes. I took my time with this one...


----------



## coolhandluke41

good looking mod bro


----------



## DR4G00N

That looks real nice.









//////

Anyone know the hardmod for the 7950/7970? I'm looking to zombify my dead 7950 TF3 (7970 PCB with 7 power phases) and put it's vrm section on one of my GTX 285's.

I know how to do the OCP mod but the vgpu mod is a bit odd since it uses two Vsen pins instead of just one so I'm not quite sure what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> That looks real nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //////
> 
> Anyone know the hardmod for the 7950/7970? I'm looking to zombify my dead 7950 TF3 (7970 PCB with 7 power phases) and put it's vrm section on one of my GTX 285's.
> 
> I know how to do the OCP mod but the vgpu mod is a bit odd since it uses two Vsen pins instead of just one so I'm not quite sure what to do.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks for your kind words guys!!

If your looking to do a zombie from a card there is more to it than just cutting and hooking up power. You have to power up and then enable the PWM which usually means providing both 5v and 3.3v to the VRM controller circuitry. First stop is the "Need a zombie?" thread: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=980&highlight=zombie

You want to go read this whole thread, tons of info about how to create an ext power from a card. The vmod on 7950 is the least of your worries at this point...unless you the LOD circuits for PWM all figured out and such. As for the vmod on 7950, tell us the IC then maybe we can help


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Thanks for your kind words guys!!
> 
> If your looking to do a zombie from a card there is more to it than just cutting and hooking up power. You have to power up and then enable the PWM which usually means providing both 5v and 3.3v to the VRM controller circuitry. First stop is the "Need a zombie?" thread: http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=980&highlight=zombie
> 
> You want to go read this whole thread, tons of info about how to create an ext power from a card. The vmod on 7950 is the least of your worries at this point...unless you the LOD circuits for PWM all figured out and such. As for the vmod on 7950, tell us the IC then maybe we can help


Yeah, I read through that thread a few days ago. Plenty of good info there so I get the basic gist of it now... which is the reason why I'm even thinking about doing this.









The IC is an CHL8228G:


I think I figured it out after poking around some more, (couldn't find a good pic of the ic so I shot my own).


VSEN_L2 is actually for the MEM so I can ignore that since it won't be used for the zombie. I will probably need to cut the trace for VR_READY_L2 too so the PWM will function without the mem phase.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> The IC is an CHL8228G:


That's convenient, its an I2C chip so you can just use afterburner extreme once you get the right chip address in ABX


----------



## mllrkllr88

err...just remembered this is for zombie so you cant use I2C.

Well, I don't see a full datasheet for this part, only "brief" so its hard to tell. And since the card is broken you cant very well go trying things easily, I suggest you get your card working by putting 3.3v directly on the PCIe connector then you can try things to increase volts. I would start with pin 6 and see if you get a response.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> err...just remembered this is for zombie so you cant use I2C.
> 
> Well, I don't see a full datasheet for this part, only "brief" so its hard to tell. And since the card is broken you cant very well go trying things easily, I suggest you get your card working by putting 3.3v directly on the PCIe connector then you can try things to increase volts. I would start with pin 6 and see if you get a response.


I just put it in an old mobo I had to give it power. The good news is that all the gpu phases work fine and all output .999-1.001V, the bad news is that putting a 1K VR on pin 6 didn't work. When without power I can adjust the resistance just fine (Eg. from 6.7 ohm to <5 ohm) but once it gets power the resistance of pin 6 to ground drastically increases to 17.3 Mohm and adjusting the VR does nothing.









I'll get around to replacing that resistor sometime and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## coolhandluke41

4870 ready to bust a nut


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @DR4G00N..I have this saved for my future mod ..might want to try
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gtx 480!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4870 ready to bust a nut


I saw those mods a while ago, I've already done the CBB and OCP ones, I may do the caps sometime in the future, might just squeeze out a few more MHz from the core hopefully.

Nice job on the card though.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> @DR4G00N..I have this saved for my future mod ..might want to try
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gtx 480!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4870 ready to bust a nut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those mods a while ago, I've already done the CBB and OCP ones, I may do the caps sometime in the future, might just squeeze out a few more MHz from the core hopefully.
> 
> Nice job on the card though.
Click to expand...

sorry ,I didn't realized you were looking for zombie mod ,I tested my 480 under h20 /AB extreme OCP kicked in at around 880 core/1.025v iirc ,what was your max core ?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> sorry ,I didn't realized you were looking for zombie mod ,I tested my 480 under h20 /AB extreme OCP kicked in at around 880 core/1.025v iirc ,what was your max core ?


Yeah, I'm just trying to turn my HD 7950 into a zombie for my gtx 285 rev. 2, nothing to do with the 480 at all.









Anyway, my best 480 does 865MHz @ 1.075V with Stock air, 920MHz @ 1.212V under Ambient H2O, 980MHz @ 1.212V under chilled H2O & 1010MHz @ 1.31V under chilled H2O as well.


----------



## DR4G00N

I decided to give up on the 7950 zombie for now, I might come back to it sometime in the future though.

Moving on, I just pulled one of the 780 Ti's from my main system to do a bit of benching on and I'm looking for info to get some more voltage in it. It's the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3 OC Edition, Non-reference with 8+2 Phase power and 2x 8 Pin's.

IC is an NCP 4208. http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP4208-D.PDF

I'm just looking to get a solid 1.3V for now so would just adjusting the FB pin allow that much without the OVP tripping?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I decided to give up on the 7950 zombie for now, I might come back to it sometime in the future though.
> 
> Moving on, I just pulled one of the 780 Ti's from my main system to do a bit of benching on and I'm looking for info to get some more voltage in it. It's the Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WF3 OC Edition, Non-reference with 8+2 Phase power and 2x 8 Pin's.
> 
> IC is an NCP 4208. http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP4208-D.PDF
> 
> I'm just looking to get a solid 1.3V for now so would just adjusting the FB pin allow that much without the OVP tripping?


+300mv is what OCP is set to by default.. so if stock is ~1.18v you can set near 1.5v before OCP starts to bother you. IMON and ILIMFS will be your mod pins to trace to resistor for OCP.


----------



## DR4G00N

I'm back with some progress with my 7950 zombie.








Turns out the CHL8228G on my zombie 7950 has PMBus/SMBus control so once I get it working I can just hook up an EVBOT to control the voltage and clock (though, then the challenge would be tying to find one that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.







).


Chopped VRM's from the card.

Cleaned up the edge so there'd be no shorts between the layers.

Soldering on +3.3V wire for PWM.

Testing for +3.3V power to PWM enable pin, seems good.









All that's left is to connect the two +VSense pins to the MLC output caps and the two -VSense pins to Ground and it should work... Hopefully









Seems like it will be easy to attach to the subject at least, there are plenty of power & gnd pads right on the back of the VRM's
RED = VGPU
BLUE = GND
YELLOW = VMEM


Edit: You know, I just realized it might work better if I actually connect the VCC pins to +3.3V as well, oops.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ eVc might work with this GPU


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ eVc might work with this GPU


Can you please elaborate what "eVc" stands for?


----------



## coolhandluke41

there is whole section dedicated to this little device ..I just received mine the other day and it works fine on 5870..was going to do the hard mod since Cl3P20 helped me out but this saves a lot of time and effort, (only three wires need to be solder )
http://forum.hwbot.org/forumdisplay.php?f=150


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> there is whole section dedicated to this little device ..I just received mine the other day and it works fine on 5870..was going to do the hard mod since Cl3P20 helped me out but this saves a lot of time and effort, (only three wires need to be solder )
> http://forum.hwbot.org/forumdisplay.php?f=150


That looks nice and easy to set up, and the CHL8228 is one of the IC's that work with it so I think I'll get one (or a few







).


----------



## DR4G00N

I hooked up the VCC pins to 3.3v and the Vsense pins to the output MLC caps but I'm only getting a mere 300-400mV from the gpu phases. :/

Hmm, maybe the sense wires are hooked up wrong. More diagnosing will have to wait till tomorrow though.


----------



## mllrkllr88

I have a question: What value do you guys usually do for OCP? Lately I have been doing OCP on all the mods I do and I never quite know the correct formula for determining the OCP resistance. I have been basically reducing the resistance of IOUT/IMAX/IMON pin by half to remove OCP. I was just curious what others are doing for OCP resistance.


----------



## DR4G00N

Wired up my GT 710 for the Cheapaz chips comp. I should've used a 20K Ohm but I didn't have any so I just used a 50K one instead. Still need to do mems which are the main bottleneck.
Does GPUPI @ 1575MHz with 1.4V on stock air, not too bad.


----------



## mattliston

is the 710 any good for cheap folding clusters? when modded?

15750MHz seems pretty darn high, I thought the 770 and up were the monsters lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

5870v2/eVc




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Johan45

Finally broke my cherry on this EVGA 9800GTX+


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally broke my cherry on this EVGA 9800GTX+


It looks like you wired your memory pot wrong. If you started out with the pot fully unscrewed then you sent devastating volts to the mems based on the pins you used of your memory pot.

I always trim my pot leads short and remove one pin completely, then unscrew the pot completely for the starting position. As in the picture below:


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ definitely weird how them pots are connected


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally broke my cherry on this EVGA 9800GTX+


I have two EVGA 9800 GTX+'s collecting dust if you blow this one up.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> Finally broke my cherry on this EVGA 9800GTX+
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you wired your memory pot wrong. If you started out with the pot fully unscrewed then you sent devastating volts to the mems based on the pins you used of your memory pot.
> 
> I always trim my pot leads short and remove one pin completely, then unscrew the pot completely for the starting position. As in the picture below:
Click to expand...

That was intentional. There weren't a lot of places to attach the pots and I didn't want a wire directly over that screw. The pot just works in reverse and I did mark them later with a direction arrow so I won't forget.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> I have a question: What value do you guys usually do for OCP? Lately I have been doing OCP on all the mods I do and I never quite know the correct formula for determining the OCP resistance. I have been basically reducing the resistance of IOUT/IMAX/IMON pin by half to remove OCP. I was just curious what others are doing for OCP resistance.


This is my method as well. I typically test the mod using pencil first..once i see the results I am looking for, clean and solder 

*same applies for RT mods ..pencil, check, solder.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> This is my method as well. I typically test the mod using pencil first..once i see the results I am looking for, clean and solder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *same applies for RT mods ..pencil, check, solder.


thank you! +1


----------



## mllrkllr88




----------



## coolhandluke41

beautiful


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

mllr, no easy way to get ground on the front?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> mllr, no easy way to get ground on the front?


Yea I can get ground from the front if needed, maybe a bit of shurr shurr







Is that a thing tho? Do you think it would improve the pow pow to get some ground from the front of the card too?

I know nothing about power cards and I haven't ready anything yet...guess I prolly should. I am just doing what makes sense to me.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Yea I can get ground from the front if needed, maybe a bit of shurr shurr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a thing tho? Do you think it would improve the pow pow to get some ground from the front of the card too?
> 
> I know nothing about power cards and I haven't ready anything yet...guess I prolly should. I am just doing what makes sense to me.


Shurrr shurrr is definitely a good idea! The wires are just a bit long. From what I remember, the goal is to get those to be a short as possible!


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> mllr, no easy way to get ground on the front?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I can get ground from the front if needed, maybe a bit of shurr shurr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a thing tho? Do you think it would improve the pow pow to get some ground from the front of the card too?
> 
> I know nothing about power cards and I haven't ready anything yet...guess I prolly should. I am just doing what makes sense to me.
Click to expand...

Double your ground connections. More = less current 'choke' points.. funny things can happen when PCB layers start heating up in 'spots'. If there is any way you can get a hold of some thin copper sheet.. you can fab up a direct connection & it will support the weight of the Zombie well too.

Looks good so far man!


----------



## DR4G00N

Wired up an eVc to my HD 5970 and with help from elmor on the software side, the VDDC for both cores & VDDCI are fully adjustable.

The #1 VDDC IC and VDDCI IC are on a separate bus from the #2 VDDC IC since both VDDC IC's use the same 0x70h address. So bridging the SDA & SCL connections of the two bus' allows a single eVc to control the Uncore voltage and also the Core voltage for both gpu's synchronously.




Good cores, doing 950MHz @ 1.163V - 1.2V (depending on the bench) on stock air ATM.


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ looking good ..I need to do my 4890 whick aso have dual VT11 (core and mem )..which pins you had to connect ..35,36 ?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ looking good ..I need to do my 4890 whick aso have dual VT11 (core and mem )..which pins you had to connect ..35,36 ?


Yes, pin #35 = SDA & #36 = SCL.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Luke, when you do this, let us know if it lets you get past the OVP built into the 4890. Only way I ever found to get past it was to flash a different BIOS that had 1.50V as stock.


----------



## DR4G00N

Anyone have the datasheet for the Volterra VT1103MF?


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Anyone have the datasheet for the Volterra VT1103MF?










X1900XTX mods contain same IC for GPUv. I dont think I have copy of full DS sorry.


----------



## DR4G00N

Thanks, these are perfect for my X1900 CrossFire.


----------



## DR4G00N

Wired up my old Biostar M6VLQ to give my PIII-S 1.4GHz more volts since it's not controllable via the bios.
Intersil HIP6004ECB, 100K Ohm VR from Pin 10 (FB) to GND.

Got it to 1.6Ghz (10.5x 153MHz) @ 1.7V which isn't too bad I guess.


Did the VDDC & VDDCI mods on my X1900 CF as well. Might do the MVDDC & MVDDQ later if needed.
Just waiting for my led volt meters to get here before I try it out.


----------



## shar00750

Hi, i start doing the gtx 480 mod and i need to now if i must to take this 3 resistor out for ocp ?

one more thing , if i use "just "dice i need to do the cbb mod ?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> Hi, i start doing the gtx 480 mod and i need to now if i must to take this 3 resistor out for ocp ?
> 
> one more thing , if i use "just "dice i need to do the cbb mod ?


Yeah just remove those three resistors and OCP should be disabled. You may not need the CBB mod but I'd do it anyway just to be sure.

Also, make sure you've got the coldslow fix bios flashed onto it othervise you wont have much fun sub-zero.


----------



## shar00750

thenks, now i play with the 4850 with dice but something stop me at 1000mhz , when i run vantage or 06/05 The card turns off. is it because the ocp?
Maybe I should do OCP Mod ? if yes , so what is the ocp mod for this card? this is the photo of my card, Any help will be appreciated.





No memory mod.
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5392-D.PDF


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> thenks, now i play with the 4850 with dice but something stop me at 1000mhz , when i run vantage or 06/05 The card turns off. is it because the ocp?
> Maybe I should do OCP Mod ? if yes , so what is the ocp mod for this card? this is the photo of my card, Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> No memory mod.
> http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP5392-D.PDF


I've never done ocp on a 4850, not sure if it needs one or not. You should definitely do the vmem mod on it. My 4850 with samsung ic's ran over 1400mhz on the memory. Perhaps the card just needs more cold or more voltage or both to run over 1ghz. I think on dice I only got around 1ghz with my old reference 4850.

One more thing, you typically need to open up the details tab for 03 submissions.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> Maybe I should do OCP Mod ? if yes , so what is the ocp mod for this card? this is the photo of my card, Any help will be appreciated.


All the OCP triggers I have seen will cut the voltage to both mem and core and the displays will read near 0v. The only way to get the card out of OCP trigger is to power off and restart.

To remove the OCP trigger on that card you want to reduce the resistance on pin12 (IMON) by about half. The OCP resistance is usually large so start with your biggest pot so you dont decrease the resistance too much to begin with. Choosing your pot all depends on the IMON resistance, but I can tell you from experience you will likely need a 200k-500K pot.


----------



## shar00750

Thanks , i will try it

Sent from my Lenovo S960 using Tapatalk


----------



## shar00750

The resistance at imon was 156kΩ I put 300k pot and now the resistance is 20kΩ is this ok ?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shar00750*
> 
> The resistance at imon was 156kΩ I put 300k pot and now the resistance is 20kΩ is this ok ?


Its probably OK, but something doesn't sound right. The goal is to end up with the IMON resistance dropped by half. So if your IMON pin resistance is 156K, you would need a pot resistance of about 156K to drop it by half since parallel resistors divide.

With a 300K pot wired on your IMON leg, you should have an adjusted IMON resistance of about 100K, which is a decent starting point. I usually start the card with the IMON resistance as close to stock as possible then lower the pot resistance to slowly shift the OCP trigger point.


----------



## zeropluszero

On the subject of GTX480 - I have one and I think the vcore mod has come off, is there a better point to solder it to?


----------



## CL3P20

*@ shar - IMON is not for OCP on this IC*

**Onsemi IC needs OCP



pin11 - easy fix = connect to pin10 directly to remove all OCP function; or measure resistance at pin11 and trace to resistor for VR mod


----------



## shar00750

Thanks, That's what I thought but I was not sure.


----------



## shar00750

I'm trying to figure out where the memory controller, Here are some pictures that can help:


----------



## mllrkllr88

Yes, he is right, IMON is not OCP for this chip and it even says so directly in the datasheet.



I cant pick out the memory controller from your pictures. I will look up your card and find some better pictures, techpowerup usually has really good pics. What card is it?


----------



## shar00750

gigabyte GV-R485ZL-512H


----------



## CL3P20

check/list the #'s off the 8leg IC tucked right next to the single - red 2.5v cap or backside of PCB in this same area (this is memory circuit)


----------



## mllrkllr88

After doing a bit of googling it seems the memory PWM for this card is NCP1582 and the datasheet is available online. If you dont find that specific IC, look for uP branded 8-pin parts. I just worked on a 460 that used On Semi gpu controller and uP micro mem controller.


----------



## shar00750

It does not matter, the card is dead, Thanks anyway.
now i am working on zotac gtx570 with ncp5392p - Everything looks the same like the 5392.
pin 19 = fb pin 10 =rosc pin11 =ilim. isit the same mod ? i don't want to kill this card , so i want to be sure - Where the points I need to solder?


----------



## shar00750

Overclocking 285matrix with evc (just water for now) go up to 850mhz core(1.38 load) and 1500mhz for memory(2.27v load).


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> On the subject of GTX480 - I have one and I think the vcore mod has come off, is there a better point to solder it to?


Anyone?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> Anyone?


There are at LEASET two different methods to mod the 480. Here are the two I am familiar with. One of these pictures shows a capping method...don't do what he did its terrible advice.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Speaking of the 480 Flamethrower reminds me of the 4 GTX480 power cards I made haha. All 4 of these cards had completely burned up memory phases but core was working just fine. Granted, 480 is not the strongest VRM design in fact its flawed, but I think they should be awesome for old stuff. It took me a while to figure out how to get the power card working and im not ready to post my work publicly, but if you shoot me a PM I can help you make one if you want. This one aint easy...


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Speaking of the 480 Flamethrower reminds me of the 4 GTX480 power cards I made haha. All 4 of these cards had completely burned up memory phases but core was working just fine. Granted, 480 is not the strongest VRM design in fact its flawed, but I think they should be awesome for old stuff. It took me a while to figure out how to get the power card working and im not ready to post my work publicly, but if you shoot me a PM I can help you make one if you want. This one aint easy...


Sweet!









I need to see if my 480 still works, if not then I know just what to do with it.









Where did you get the little 3.3V buck converters?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> Where did you get the little 3.3V buck converters?


The little ones are cute huh...but they don't work for all cards it just depends on the current draw. I just finished up my second 580 Lightning power card and the little buck converters cannot accommodate the current requirements of the 580L PWM.

Micro buck converters: LINK
Full size buck converters: LINK


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> The little ones are cute huh...but they don't work for all cards it just depends on the current draw. I just finished up my second 580 Lightning power card and the little buck converters cannot accommodate the current requirements of the 580L PWM.
> 
> Micro buck converters: LINK
> Full size buck converters: LINK


Thanks, I will grab a bunch of each.









Edit: Whoo! Two flames!


----------



## shar00750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> The little ones are cute huh...but they don't work for all cards it just depends on the current draw. I just finished up my second 580 Lightning power card and the little buck converters cannot accommodate the current requirements of the 580L PWM.
> 
> Micro buck converters: LINK
> Full size buck converters: LINK


Amazing, all your work is very high level. I enjoy seeing and learning from your all mod , Keep it up


----------



## DR4G00N

My 480 is toast alright, I mean it still works but there are lines on the screen & garbled text, bad mems probably. The core & mem phases work fine so it's going to become a power card. It doesn't seem any more complicated than my HD 7950 power card so it should not be too hard to build.









Just waiting on some of those 3.3V buck converters in order to do it.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Some zombie action!!

GTX285 with 580 Lightning
GTX570 with GTX480 Flamethrower (570 was dead before zombie)
GTS250 with 8800GTX


----------



## coolhandluke41

good stuff mllrkllr88


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

If I put a pot on to adjust voltage, what happens if that pot shorts out? Does the Micro or voltage regulators have an overvolt protection?


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiHydrogenMonOxide*
> 
> If I put a pot on to adjust voltage, what happens if that pot shorts out? Does the Micro or voltage regulators have an overvolt protection?


If the FB pin of the PWM shorts to ground you will see smoke in most cases. I have never had a pot fail but have seen FB pin of a memory VRM short to ground from a different failure and poof, smoke.

Perhaps the more advanced controllers will trigger OVP but I think its unlikely based on what I have seen and I wouldn't want to find out.


----------



## CL3P20

ive had pots fail as hard at the admins on this site that delete my posts.. harder even. Killed a GTX9800 by shorting a pot that i had to just keep turning..


----------



## DR4G00N

Got my GTX 480 power card all done up. Mems were shorted somewhere so I just chopped them off, didn't need them anyway.








Not quite as fancy as @mllrkllr88's but it works nonetheless, outputting 1.065V on all phases.









I decided to hide the voltage controller and mod points since mllrkllr88 didn't want to share his, I figured I wouldn't give the secret away.







(Not that you can see them anyway because of the hot glue on everything).



All that's left is to wire up an eVc and then attach it onto my HD 4890 somehow.









Or maybe a little FB mod since the default voltage for the 4890 is 1.4V not 1.065V lol.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Nice work man, looks really good pro!! Did you have any issues with that tricky solder point on the front?

As fast as soldering the power card on, I'll show you the method I came up with for some ideas. I basically just soldered down 10gauge wire that I twisted up super tight. This gives you a power and ground buss like you would see on epower.


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> Nice work man, looks really good pro!! Did you have any issues with that tricky solder point on the front?
> 
> As fast as soldering the power card on, I'll show you the method I came up with for some ideas. I basically just soldered down 10gauge wire that I twisted up super tight. This gives you a power and ground buss like you would see on epower.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks!

The front solder joint did take a couple of tries but I got it to stick pretty good by the time I was done. My 7950 power card had two like that so I'm used to doing tiny solder joints now.

Soldering on some twisted wire for the power & GND planes was the idea I had in mind as well. I'm also going to do a little bit of shrr-shrr to the power and GND planes to give the wire a better connection.

Red = Power, Blue = GND


----------



## JRS017

Worried about voltz..You can call me Capacitor that's what you need to be worried about is that big enough? no haha


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> I'm also going to do a little bit of shrr-shrr to the power and GND planes to give the wire a better connection.


I love it! Should work awesome, looking forward to seeing this in action


----------



## DR4G00N

The power card has been prepped for it to go on. I used some useless de-soldering wick to make a solid bus for power & GND.

And best of all, no shorts!










Starting to prep the HD 4890. I will give it the same treatment as the power card, a bit of shrr-shrr along the power and GND planes and build up a bus.


----------



## mllrkllr88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR4G00N*
> 
> And best of all, no shorts!


Lookin good man!!









I just finished mounting a 480 power card on 5870 memory myself. Its all tested and working, cant wait to start benching it.


----------



## Shadyreaper

here are my mods for a BFG GTX 260 this is the 1st card I ever modded I wanna say thanks to CL3P20 for all his help I

mem mod



vcore



all done


----------



## Shadyreaper

here is the 2nd card I ever modded a XFX 8800GTS 320MB this one was kinda easy after doing the 1st card

vcore mod



voltage read points



vmem



all done


----------



## zeropluszero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mllrkllr88*
> 
> There are at LEASET two different methods to mod the 480. Here are the two I am familiar with. [/IMG]


Its not the mod specifically thats the issue - Im wondering if there is any other FB point that you are aware of for the vGPU trimpot. @mllrkllr88


----------



## DR4G00N

Gigabyte 9600 Pro 128MB (ATI Reference PCB) VGPU & VMEM mods.

Since the card does not have a 12V source on it I had to power the volt meter from the 3-pin fan for the cooler. The fan is not too happy about that though, takes it a few tries to start spinning.








Also since it doesn't have temperature monitoring either I wedged a thermocouple between the fan base and the base of the heatsink. Helps give some sort of indication of the temps.

The card did 525MHz core and 335MHz mems on stock volts. I have not tested for OC after doing the mods yet but I'm expecting good results.


----------



## zeropluszero

What do these buck controllers do?


----------



## DR4G00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> What do these buck controllers do?


What do you mean?

Are you wondering how they function?


----------



## starliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> What do these buck controllers do?


They are a type of DC-DC voltage switch mode power supply (smps). They take a higher DC voltager and covert it down to a lower DC voltage with very minimal power loss (as opposed to a linear regulator). It uses the inherent capabilities of capacitor (storage of voltage) and inductors (storage of current or more accurately magnetic flux) and switching mosfets to reduce the voltage.


----------



## zeropluszero

Lol, I need this in Laymens.


----------



## starliner

Lol, k. Converts a higher DC voltage to a lower DC voltage with very little power loss in the conversion.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeropluszero*
> 
> Lol, I need this in Laymens.


Turns big voltage (12V) into small voltage (1V).









Most GPUs require under 1.3V, but our power supplies output 12V. The buck controllers are used to lower it. Normally you could use a resistor, but the GPU's power draw rapidly changes when it's running, so these controllers are used to keep the low voltage stable. The controller itself is just that, a controller, there's more components used in the process but normally we don't need to mess with them.


----------



## wolf9466

Could someone PLEASE re-upload the datasheet zip? Gamefront says it's gone.


----------



## DR4G00N

Been pretty quiet in here lately.









PC-DL Deluxe V1.05 CPU & MEM volt mods;
Same as P4C800-E.

CPU VMod: Up to 1.6V VCore max, OCP trips past this.
MEM VMod: Tested up to 3.2V or so.


----------



## Willius

So I got a HD5870 Matrix a few weeks ago, but the iTracker 2 software appears to be the biggest pita.Can't get it to work on several different images. Other OC utilities do not offer voltage control.
Besides that, lots of complaints about this software on the internet to begin with.

So I'm thinking, why just not hardmod the bastard, if at all possible.

What I already found:

*Front side:*

uP6208AM VGP99R

http://ceemic.pri.ee/hardware/datasheets/uP6208.pdf

uP6282 (Can't find the data sheet for this one, can find uP6281, maybe 2 is newer, but ''same''?)

uP6205 VGF99K

https://doc.xdevs.com/doc/_Datasheets/_DC_DC/up6205_datasheet.pdf

uP7704U8

http://www.datasheet4u.com/datasheet-pdf/uPISemiconductor/uP7704/pdf.php?id=866193

APW7145

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/249281/ANPEC/APW7145.html



*Back side:*

pa 2ch LMV358 AM8

http://www.datasheets360.com/pdf/-3072639766351598598?query=lmv358&pqid=90237842

AHCT 125 SDE419 Un60934B

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/546557/NXP/HCT125.html

LVC125A

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/171748/TI/LVC125A.html



All help is appreciated


----------



## mllrkllr88

@Willius It looks like you did all the research, what do you need us for?

*Core: uP6208*, simple FB mod on pin 8. Most of the time, the way this one is implemented, it will need per-phase OCP and or total OCP for fully uncorked power. I have tried the much simpler total OCP with this part on a few different cards and it only worked on one card. Total OCP will be done on IMAX1 and IMAX2. Per-phase will be done on the ISN pins.

*Memory and AUX/PLL: uP6205* The best I can tell from your picture you have the 24 pin part, which means the simple FB mod is pin 11. No need to mess with OCP on these. I think the one up front is for memory but not fully sure. The way to tell for sure is to measure the resistance of the tiny caps behind or next to the memory IC. Then compare that resistance with the choke, one should be identical resistance to the tiny memory caps.

This card looks like a nice beefy VRM design and its well capped. You don't need to mess with caps on this one, just do 2x FB mods and see how it goes with core OCP.


----------



## snowlulz

Hi!

Trying for the first time to transform a 4870 together with a friend into a power board. The 4870 VRM's belong to a reference PCB.

On the main page, I can only acess MEM(VR) and vMeasure schemes. It's there any way someone can get me up again the GPU and mem pencil mod?

Thanks guys!


----------



## mllrkllr88

That card uses the VT1165MF if I recall correctly, so the +sense for voltage adjustment is pin 9. You can do a bit of googling and find lots of info about modding this card. As for a pencil mod I would not recommend it at all...
View attachment 197553


----------



## PizzaMan

Happy holidays volt modders!! Just stopping by to say HEY!!


----------



## Noxinite

PizzaMan said:


> Happy holidays volt modders!! Just stopping by to say HEY!!


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

Some volt mod action on my 5850 for the thread:



















Still has 0V shutdown though in 06/05/Heaven, even after I did the per-phase OCP mod. :/


----------



## nmkr

just to keep the spirit up..

Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP

VGPU = RT8841 (PIN 6)
FB Resistance ~ 1.310K / used 50k Pot

VMEM = RT9259A (PIN 4)
FB Resistance ~ 0,615K / have to add 20k Pot


----------



## mllrkllr88

nmkr said:


> just to keep the spirit up..
> 
> Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216 SP
> 
> VGPU = RT8841 (PIN 6)
> FB Resistance ~ 1.310K / used 50k Pot
> 
> VMEM = RT9259A (PIN 4)
> FB Resistance ~ 0,615K / have to add 20k Pot


Nice mods and documentation, looking good man! I cant wait to see some results with this card


----------



## Noxinite

Good work, now show us the clocks!


----------



## carstendamp

its not much who works here on page 1 about vmod,a lot of pics is missing,so its realy not a help,so sad


----------

